# PIBBS DEAL...FINAL WEEK!!!



## vslady (Dec 30, 2007)

OK ladies, at long last the Pibbs deal is ready. I spoke with Tony A of Imperial Sales on Friday to work out final details. The pricing remains as indicated in Tenjoy's 12/15 post--

$180 for 512 (including shipping)
$235 for 514 (including shipping)

We explored many different options for payment and just thought it would be easiest to have everyone mail in their order individually to Imperial Sales. The mailing address is:

Imperial Sales
60 Gordon Drive 
Syosset , NY 11791
Attn: Tony A


You must include your shipping address as well as the model you want (which should be obvious by your payment). Also, you must include the discount code/deal code # TO5387. The offer is good until 1/31/2008. Also, a money order or certified/bank check is the acceptable form of payment--no personal checks. Payment should be made out to *Imperial Sales*.  We cannot, however, order through their website as the code is not activated by going on the website.


The refund/return policy is 30 days but return shipping is at your own cost.


Unfortunately we won't be able to negotiate a lower price because we are not collecting all the $$ and sending in one large payment, nor will we really be able to track how many people purchase through this deal but I have asked Tony to let me know and will follow-up weekly. If there are substantially more than 50 orders, I'm sure we could negotiate some freebies or other reduced price items. 


Also, perhaps someone could pass this offer on to our fellow hair boards (BHM, Nap, etc.).


Finally, thank you all for your patient and helpful suggestions. I really hope this is a positive experience and perhaps a model for future LHCF bulk purchases. 

Thanks especially to Tenjoy for a great idea and lots of legwork and to ElleDoll.


----------



## Moroni (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks so much for the update!  Way to GROW!!!!  *approaching DH about more money.....shhhh!*


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Moroni said:


> Thanks so much for the update! Way to GROW!!!! *approaching DH about more money.....shhhh!*


 

The 512 for right now. If I can afford the other one when I get ready to order next payday than I will get it. I am going to look up the 514. Are they not the same?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just so I can be absolutely sure, does the $180 include shipping - is that the total price?

I was going to wait until next Christmas, but with that price I may have to rethink it.  Thanks to you and everyone who worked to get a group discount for us.  Awesome!


----------



## LaShanne (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> OK ladies, at long last the Pibbs deal is ready. I spoke with Tony A of Imperial Sales on Friday to work out final details. The pricing remains as indicated in Tenjoy's 12/15 post--
> 
> *$180 for 512 (including shipping)
> $235 for 514 (including shipping)*



The total prices you've quoted include shipping, yes?
I just want to be sure....thanks!


----------



## CaliJen (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thank you so much for this info!  Also I would like to thank you VSLady & TenJoy for making all this possible will have my Cashier Check out by the end of the week.  Once again thankful!


----------



## vslady (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

The prices include shipping, yes. I tried to be clear but I understand LHCF ladies like extra assurances


----------



## Saida (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

im so jealous right now.. I want one too..

But I have to wait until I reach my goal.. guess I have something to look forward to


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I will DEFINITELY be getting in on this deal.
AND I'm going to save some money so I can get the 514.

THANKS LADIES.


You all are the best !!!!


----------



## sweetgeorgiapeach (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I will finally get my 514! Thank you guys so much for putting this together! I mostly lurk, but I love LHCF!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Guys, what is better about the 514?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Congrats yall. 

I couldnt wait my 514 will be here tomorrow.


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thank you so very much

      :notworthy  :trampolin                  :woohoo:  :sweet: 





:thatsall:​


----------



## nappity (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Gracias!!!
Check goes out on the 9th
weird::bouncegre


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hey...does Imperial Sales have a website so I can go look?


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> Guys, what is better about the 514?


 

It's just a matter of wattage I believe. When I looked it up a few days ago, the 512's wattage was like 900 or something along those line and the 514 was 1000 or more.

From what some of the other ladies were saying in other posts, I don't believe there's that much of a difference.

I just like the most up to date model on things (that I can afford).

Maybe someone else will know about any other differences.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



StellaB said:


> Hey...does Imperial Sales have a website so I can go look?


 

Hey Stella.

I think someone had a link in the other Pibbs thread for imperial sales. I thought I had it saved as one of my favorites, but now I can't find it. :-(

I'll try to find it if I can. I specifically remember looking at it when I compared the 512 and 514.


----------



## vslady (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



StellaB said:


> Hey...does Imperial Sales have a website so I can go look?


 
Deleted....


----------



## sweetgeorgiapeach (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> Guys, what is better about the 514?


 

I think it's easier to adjust the temp on the 514, while the 512 might only have 2-3 temp settings. 

Maybe someone else can chime in on this?



ETA : The 514 has the exact temp, while the 512 has hi-med-lo temp setting.  Based on the old threads, this appears to be the only difference.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

_*The cheap part of me wish I had waited....but I guess I can let 20 bucks go (my 512 was 199.99)....I'll be wheeling my new friend home on Friday...*_

_*Congrats Ladies!*_


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> $180 for 512 (including shipping)
> $235 for 514 (including shipping)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we won't be able to negotiate a lower price ...



But those are good prices right? I thought its originally like $300+....


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Believe it or not, I've actually seen some for over $700!


----------



## senimoni (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

:falls out:

Ya'll making this really hard for me...one side says no..you don't even rollerset, the other says..its a deal...

can not compute


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



 

*Pibbs E-Z Dryer model 512 *

Height adjustable and tilting head for multiple positions. 970 Watts. Flip top visor. Includes timer and thermostat control. Must use hair net for airflow. 






*Pibbs Kwik Dryer model 514 *
Pibbs Kwik Dryer model 514​ 
Height adjustable and tilting head for multiple positions. 1000 Watts. Flip top visor. Includes timer, thermostat control and control warning light. Must use hair net for airflow.​


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



senimoni said:


> :falls out:
> 
> Ya'll making this really hard for me...one side says no..you don't even rollerset, the other says..its a deal...
> 
> can not compute



Girl, that's how I feel except I do rollerset but I don't plan to do it for awhile.  Boy..decisions..decisions.

Vslady, is that price just for shipping within the U.S.  What about people that don't live in the U.S.?


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

daaaaaayum!  I JUST GOT a hooded dryer for Christmas.  But Pibbs 514 it is not... lol  I will be getting this one and the other... Well it will have to be my back up, or maybe I'll sell it to someone here.  It's a REALLY good dryer...  But um, yeah I want a PIbbs.


----------



## douglala (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

How low can you collape this dryer to store away?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Adding this to my list!!


----------



## Doll (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> OK ladies, at long last the Pibbs deal is ready. I spoke with Tony A of Imperial Sales on Friday to work out final details. The pricing remains as indicated in Tenjoy's 12/15 post--
> 
> $180 for 512 (including shipping)
> $235 for 514 (including shipping)
> ...



*Hi Vslady, 

The answer to my question is probably an obvious one, but was not included in your information. What name do we make the checks out to? 

Thanks! *


----------



## Doll (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MonaLisa said:


> _*The cheap part of me wish I had waited....but I guess I can let 20 bucks go (my 512 was 199.99)....I'll be wheeling my new friend home on Friday...*_
> 
> _*Congrats Ladies!*_



MonaLisa did your Pibbs price of $199 include shipping? Thanks!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Doll said:


> MonaLisa did your Pibbs price of $199 include shipping? Thanks!


 

 _*I am shipping...I'm going to put it in my cart and wheel it to my apt two blocks away....*_


----------



## ElegantExotic (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

what about the international ladies??? Is there a way to purchase?


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

 Thanks to all the ladies who made this possible!


----------



## jamaicanadian (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

is international shipping possible?


----------



## Determined22 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Wow, that's not a bad deal, I might have to get in on it...Thanks to all the ladies who did all the legwork.

Do we know how long it will take to get it delivered?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I made this a sticky so everyone could see. Thanks ladies for all of your hard work and diligence.


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thank you so much for striking this deal!! *lusting after Pibbs 514* I can't wait!! I will send for mine today!
Wait, do we list the Payee as Imperial Sales??

*Also, when listing my shipping information, I also added my telephone number and email address. I think that's a smart thing for everyone to do incase there an issue you can be reached.*

Hey VS lady, is it possible if we can email him the order and pay through PayPal? I don't know... I hate sending things through the mail.  Ive been spoiled by technology...


----------



## zora (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Thank you so much for striking this deal!! *lusting after Pibbs 514* I can't wait!! I will send for mine today!
> Wait, do we list the Payee as Imperial Sales??
> 
> *Also, when listing my shipping information, I also added my telephone number and email address. I think that's a smart thing for everyone to do incase there an issue you can be reached.*
> ...



I know, right!  

Thanks to Tenjoy!  Thanks to all the other ladies who negoited the deal. 

Sigh.  Should I get a 512 or 514?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just to let you ladies know if you go to imperialsales website and try to add the 512 to your cart you will see it is currently out of stock.  That may weight on your decision, and you might want to make a call.

The 514 you can set exact temps believe, and the 512 does something like low medium high.


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

yay!!! will be sending the check asap, this will make sure I rollerset!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OnAHairQuest said:


> Just to let you ladies know if you go to imperialsales website and try to add the 512 to your cart you will see it is currently out of stock. That may weight on your decision, and you might want to make a call.
> 
> The 514 you can set exact temps believe, and the 512 does something like low medium high.


 
You're right... and I don't want to send money for something that's out of stock and be waiting forever, I want my 514! You know what else, once we order, they will be getting a huge influx of orders because of the discount... so what happens if they're out of stock? I may just bite the bullet and get mine from the site.


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Ladies who have a pibbs can you collapse it and store it?


----------



## nybeat26 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Gemini350z said:


> Ladies who have a pibbs can you collapse it and store it?


 
I have the 514 and it doesn't collapse


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks so much to the incredible ladies who put this deal together.  I haven't totally decided to get one at this time, but the deal is awesome!!!  I was wondering if we could place an order by phone call and provide the code and credit card info, instead of having to get a money order and mail????


----------



## santia (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!! How long is this deal going to last? I need that PIBBS


----------



## vevster (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Enjoy your Pibbs, everyone!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I was going to wait til my birthday in April but I just might have to do this now. Man I'm excited. If it's out of stock right now, I know they will get more. I don't mind waiting. This is great!!! 

Going for the 512 b/c being able to adjust the temperature by degrees isn't that important to me.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks for all of your work ladies!  I will be placing an order in a few days.


----------



## neonbright (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I have a 512, what I do is bring the hood all the way down and store it my coat closet that is under the stairs.  It fits well in the corner with no problem.


----------



## vslady (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

1.  Please make payment out to Imperial Sales  (great idea to include phone # and email address)
2.  Please send me specifics for international shipping (country and zip code) and I will find out
3.  Not sure about calling in, I will ask. 
4.  A great price particularly since shipping is included and especially if you don't live in NY tri-state area.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MonaLisa said:


> _*I am shipping...I'm going to put it in my cart and wheel it to my apt two blocks away....*_


 
Lucky!


----------



## Shaley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks to all ladies who put this together. I will definitely be getting my Pibbs before the end of January!! So Excited!


----------



## SplashAtl (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> 1.  Please make payment out to Imperial Sales  (great idea to include phone # and email address)
> 2.  Please send me specifics for international shipping (country and zip code) and I will find out
> 3.  Not sure about calling in, I will ask.
> 4.  A great price particularly since shipping is included and especially if you don't live in NY tri-state area.




Being able to call the order in would be great but I will mail it in if that is the only option.  I don't want to make you have to do anymore work.  I very much appreciate what you have done to get this discount.  Thank you!


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

OOoooo I want to get it. Looks like there will have to be some overtime this month!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

...............................


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> Being able to call the order in would be great but I will mail it in if that is the only option. I don't want to make you have to do anymore work. *I very much appreciate what you have done to get this discount. Thank you![/*quote]
> 
> 
> ITA, you are the best thing since pockets on pants VSlady!!


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Has anyone mailed their checks in yet?...

I put mine in the mail today


----------



## LABETT (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks! to all the Ladies you made this deal.
Placing a order and very excited on my Payday.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tyefrmy said:


> It's just a matter of wattage I believe. When I looked it up a few days ago, the 512's wattage was like 900 or something along those line and the 514 was 1000 or more.
> 
> From what some of the other ladies were saying in other posts, I don't believe there's that much of a difference.
> 
> ...


 
THANKS! Do you know if the 514 has more room inside as well?  I plan on using a lot of rollers and wanna make sure the 512 can accommodate.  I'm thinking if my Lady Daisy can fit them all surely the 512 can?


----------



## clever (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> THANKS! Do you know if the 514 has more room inside as well? I plan on using a lot of rollers and wanna make sure the 512 can accommodate. I'm thinking if my Lady Daisy can fit them all surely the 512 can?


 
They both have the same size hood.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ElleDoll said:


> They both have the same size hood.


 
THANK YOU ELLEDOLL! You have helped me decide to get the 512!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> It's Appliancesource.com


 

Thanks.
Off to check out my 512 until mine gets here.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

The 512 sounds like it would work for me!  Thanks to you ladies for putting this deal together!


----------



## vslady (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> SplashAtl said:
> 
> 
> > Being able to call the order in would be great but I will mail it in if that is the only option. I don't want to make you have to do anymore work. *I very much appreciate what you have done to get this discount. Thank you![/*quote]
> ...


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I was wondering if there was any word on warranties with these dryers???

TIA

Ok, found the answer to my own question.  According to the website, there's a one year warranty.  
I also noticed something strange under the listing for Pibbs 514, there were like three different names and two descriptions with different information, i.e., 1100 watts v. 1000 watts.  There's also a special price of $249.99 if you order straight from appliancesource.com that striked me as odd. I dunno.

I do truly appreciate all of the work that went into setting up this deal for us, I just came across some odd info. that I thought people would might like to know.  I'm just awkward like that. erplexed


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MonaLisa said:


> _*I am shipping...I'm going to put it in my cart and wheel it to my apt two blocks away....*_


 

lol my best friend doesnt live to far from them, so I too will be picking it up.


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just wanted to add about the "Out of Stock"

They are not far from the manufacturer.  The manufacturer needs about 2 weeks to get them in from Italy.   Tony told me it wouln not be a problem getting them in quickly.  But I think VSLADY is checking on that.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hello, I'm new to the board - well not really new, I've been peeping the board for a while now, but never actually joined.  But I am however very interested in getting the Pibbs 514.  I was wondering once we send in our money order - is there a way we can trace it or contact someone to see if they have received it and also will we be provided any type of tracking information as to when our order is shipped?  Thank you.




vslady said:


> MtAiryHoney said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, that's sweet. But I don't mind. I was expecting follow-up questions and contact. I plan to call tomorrow to find out about the international shipping and will ask about calling in the orders (as well as the current inventory, since that is an issue on the website).


----------



## senimoni (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Mona, when are yyou picking it up.


----------



## aquariangirl (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

thanks again to all the ladies that put this deal together!  I will be ordering two next week, yeah....


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

im trying to find thread for people who already have either the 512 or 514. i have a small apartment and im only having second thoughts on purchasing, because i may not have room erplexed  .i wanted to know if these dryers take up a lot of space ? i'd most likely be storing mine in a closet


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



mzhotniz86 said:


> im trying to find thread for people who already have either the 512 or 514. i have a small apartment and im only having second thoughts on purchasing, because i may not have room erplexed .i wanted to know if these dryers take up a lot of space ? i'd most likely be storing mine in a closet


 
There was a question about if it could break down to be stored. The answer was no, but you can put it in a closet. I am also in an apartment. If it don't fit in one of my closets (which I doubt) you best believe it'll be chilling in a corner in my bedroom like it's a piece of furniture!  No, seriously though, I don't think you'll have a problem if you push it to the back of a closet. I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## pear (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



sweetgeorgiapeach said:


> I think it's easier to adjust the temp on the 514, while the 512 might only have 2-3 temp settings.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in on this?
> 
> ...


 

The 512 has a knob with markings on the hood for low, medium and high but you don't have to be locked into only three temperature settings. You can continuously turn the dial all the way around from low to high without being locked into a low, medium or high setting so if you stop the dial between medium and high then I guess you are getting "medium-high" heat. 

My husband surprised me with the 512 for Christmas. I have used it a few times and it gets so hot that I don't think that I will be going too far past medium. My husband heard me mention "Pibbs" while on the phone with my sister, did his own research and decided on purchasing the 512 but I had been looking at both the 512 and 514. Since I am not really concerned with dialing in a particular temperature (I wouldn't even know what to put it on), the 512 works just fine for me.


----------



## vslady (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

SOME QUESTIONS ANSWERED

I spoke to Tony again today with the follow-up questions:

1--Please *include your email address* for tracking information.  He stated that he received two orders today and the one with email (he will forward tracking) and one without (no tracking info).

2-*Shipping to Canada is available*.  Tony will give me the pricing information tomorrow.  He also stated that the canadian orders will be responsible for clearing their own customs (I'm not sure what this requires).  Shipping to Bermuda or anywhere that requires air transportation is possible but would be very expensive.  His words..."it ain't worth it..." but I still asked him to submit the pricing info and the individual can decide for themselves.

3-He prefers not to take *call in orders* because he does not want to deal with credit card payments, but again, if you prefer, he will do it but add 
an additional fee charged by the credit card company (usually about 3%, I think).

4-*Inventory.*  Tony stated that he currently has 58 of the 512 models and 250 of the 514 models in stock and available for our orders. He also stated that it takes no time to restock his orders since the actual Pibbs warehouse is in Queens and he is in Long Island.  

I will pm those with the specific pricing info as soon as he lets me know.  HTH.


----------



## senimoni (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks VSLady. I'll be ordering around the 16th.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Man, I really might in get in on this....


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



senimoni said:


> Mona, when are yyou picking it up.


 
 _I don't even need to be in this thread. _
_I'm picking up 'P' on Friday/Saturday..._


----------



## sweetgeorgiapeach (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



pear said:


> The 512 has a knob with markings on the hood for low, medium and high but you don't have to be locked into only three temperature settings. You can continuously turn the dial all the way around from low to high without being locked into a low, medium or high setting so if you stop the dial between medium and high then I guess you are getting "medium-high" heat.
> 
> My husband surprised me with the 512 for Christmas. I have used it a few times and it gets so hot that I don't think that I will be going too far past medium. My husband heard me mention "Pibbs" while on the phone with my sister, did his own research and decided on purchasing the 512 but I had been looking at both the 512 and 514. Since I am not really concerned with dialing in a particular temperature (I wouldn't even know what to put it on), the 512 works just fine for me.


 

Great. Being "locked in" to a few temp settings is my pet peeve with my current dryer. I'll get the 512 then and save myself a few bucks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monami (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks so much for doing this...off to mail my money order   514


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Does the 514 dry *alot* faster than the 512 or a just a little faster?  I was set on getting the 514, but i noticed that 514 only has 30 more wattage than the 512....


----------



## natieya (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



DozenRoses99 said:


> Does the 514 dry *alot* faster than the 512 or a just a little faster?  I was set on getting the 514, but i noticed that 514 only has 30 more wattage than the 512....



Same question here. I just want this thick mane to dry as quickly as possible (on the lowest setting possible). I don't like frying under the dryer.  If I could keep it set on cool/medium or so, that would be great!


----------



## pazyamor (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Goshdarnit, I want this! But I'm on bootcamp...is anybody else? And if so, how will you be using this? I really wanted one for rollersets, but I plan on wearing a wig for the next year while I wait this color out. Hmm...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



pear said:


> The 512 has a knob with markings on the hood for low, medium and high but you don't have to be locked into only three temperature settings. You can continuously turn the dial all the way around from low to high without being locked into a low, medium or high setting so if you stop the dial between medium and high then I guess you are getting "medium-high" heat.
> 
> My husband surprised me with the 512 for Christmas. I have used it a few times and it gets so hot that I don't think that I will be going too far past medium. My husband heard me mention "Pibbs" while on the phone with my sister, did his own research and decided on purchasing the 512 but I had been looking at both the 512 and 514. Since I am not really concerned with dialing in a particular temperature (I wouldn't even know what to put it on), the 512 works just fine for me.


 
Dude, your husband ROCKS! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



aquariangirl said:


> thanks again to all the ladies that put this deal together! I will be ordering *two* next week, yeah....


 
2?!!!!!


----------



## Mstabbuu (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MonaLisa said:


> _*I am shipping...I'm going to put it in my cart and wheel it to my apt two blocks away....*_



OOH, I want one and dont want to wait. Is the store located in NYC?  If so, please share the info!


----------



## santia (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Mstabbuu said:


> OOH, I want one and dont want to wait. Is the store located in NYC?  If so, please share the info!




Yes let me know this too!!!!  I'll be wheelin' right along with yall


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Wantlonghair_1988 said:


> Goshdarnit, I want this! But I'm on bootcamp...is anybody else? And if so, how will you be using this? I really wanted one for rollersets, but I plan on wearing a wig for the next year while I wait this color out. Hmm...


 
I thought bootcamp said just no DIRECT heat...I thought heat from a hooded dryer was ok.

Either way, I'm still getting my Pibbs cause I heart my rollersets now.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Determined22 said:


> I thought bootcamp said just no DIRECT heat...I thought heat from a hooded dryer was ok.
> 
> Either way, I'm still getting my Pibbs cause I heart my rollersets now.


 
You're right, Hood dryers are allowed in the bootcamp. I'm in it too I'm also in the rollerset challenge and this is right on time. 
*Wantlonghair_1988* You can use the dryer to DC and do rollersets if you wish. The Bootcamp says you can't blowdry with a comb or straighten roots.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> SOME QUESTIONS ANSWERED
> 
> I spoke to Tony again today with the follow-up questions:
> 
> ...




Thanks VSlady! I can't wait to get the pricing.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> I was wondering if there was any word on warranties with these dryers???
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...



I think that $249.99 doesn't include shipping and tax (if appl.).


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Has anyone sent payment via regular mail or are you sending via UPS, Fed Ex or certified mail - just some insurance that payment is received.  Will Tony notifiy us once he receives the payment - as long as he has all the appropriate information?

Also, are checks/money orders made out to Imperial Sales?  

I want to send my payment off tomorrow for the 514.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well I just spoke to my husband and he said I COULD GET A PIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am sooooo happy! 

Just wanted to share.  I am getting the 512!!!


----------



## tatje (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Well I just spoke to my husband and he said I COULD GET A PIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy!
> 
> Just wanted to share. I am getting the 512!!!


 
That's wonderful. What a great way to start the new year.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> That's wonderful. What a great way to start the new year.


Hi!!!  How are you doing!  Happy New Year!


----------



## tatje (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Hi!!! How are you doing! Happy New Year!


 

Happy New Year to you too. I wish you great blessings. 

I am also thinking about purchasing a pibbs. Okay, I'm not really thinking about it. I am going to purchase one. I was doing so well with purchases and heat and now this will probably make up for lost time.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> Happy New Year to you too. I wish you great blessings.
> 
> I am also thinking about purchasing a pibbs. Okay, I'm not really thinking about it. I am going to purchase one. I was doing so well with purchases and heat and now this will probably make up for lost time.


Yes do get it!!!  Now I just have to learn how to rollerset properly!but I will learn!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay everybody, I just came from the post office. I sent my payment for the Pibbs 514 using a money order that I got from the post office. I sent it certified mail, which means that I can track it online and it requires a signature from the person who gets the mail at Imperial Sales.


----------



## moda (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

For those who questioned the difference between the two, I emailed Pibbs and was sent this as a reply.

*Both dryers are made in Italy and of great quality.

They both have a limited warranty of one year.

Both dryers have the fan and motor on top, which makes the dryer stronger, but the hair must be secured in a net to prevent the hair from being pulled.

The 514 is the top of the line and it has a dimmer and a timer. 

The 512 is white and the 514 is black.

Thank you for your interest in Pibbs products.
*


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> SOME QUESTIONS ANSWERED
> 
> I spoke to Tony again today with the follow-up questions:
> 
> ...


====

How soon does he ship out after receiving the order?...


----------



## Divanme (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks so much for your concerted effort in getting us this GREAT deal!!

Quick question....does Tony have to receive the Money Order or Cashiers Check by Jan 31st or post dated by the 31st to give the deal? 

I'se broke and will need to use the max amount of days




Cid~


----------



## vslady (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

He said the turn around would be 3-5 days.  Did you send your email?  He is suppose to send tracking info for those who send their email address.  In any event, I plan to speak to him tomorrow and will ask if any orders have been shipped. 



LadyZ said:


> ====
> 
> How soon does he ship out after receiving the order?...


----------



## vslady (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I believe he wants all orders in hand by 1/31 but will re-confirm when I speak to him. I doubt he would turn away an order that's a couple days late. 



Divanme said:


> Thanks so much for your concerted effort in getting us this GREAT deal!!
> 
> Quick question....does Tony have to receive the Money Order or Cashiers Check by Jan 31st or post dated by the 31st to give the deal?
> 
> ...


----------



## dausmer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> He said the turn around would be 3-5 days. Did you send your email? He is suppose to send tracking info for those who send their email address. In any event, I plan to speak to him tomorrow and will ask if any orders have been shipped.


 
Is there a specific number we should call if we prefer to pay by credit?

Dru


----------



## santia (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm about to sleep in front of the post office    I'm too excited.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

VSLady, thanks again for all the additional information you acquired for us. I'm getting the 514!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Yes, thanks - VSLady - wow can't tell you how excited I am.  My money order goes to the PO tomorrow morning.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everybody, I just came from the post office. I sent my payment for the Pibbs 514 using a money order that I got from the post office. I sent it certified mail, which means that I can track it online and it requires a signature from the person who gets the mail at Imperial Sales.


 
Excellent - that's what I'm doing as well - first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## vslady (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

No problem.  You're very welcome.  



Lavendar said:


> VSLady, thanks again for all the additional information you acquired for us. I'm getting the 514!!!


----------



## vslady (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

You're very welcome.    I can''t wait to get mine either and I don't really rollerset my hair.  I'm ordering after I get the first paycheck for 2008 on 1/15!!




Marbel said:


> Yes, thanks - VSLady - wow can't tell you how excited I am. My money order goes to the PO tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cien (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I may have to get in on this special..

thanks for hooking up this deal yawl!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Question:  I read somewhere and I heard that you are suppose to wear a hair net when using the Pibbs dryer - what type of hair net and where can I buy them?

I'm getting ready for my Pibbs 514.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> He said the turn around would be 3-5 days. Did you send your email? He is suppose to send tracking info for those who send their email address. In any event, I plan to speak to him tomorrow and will ask if any orders have been shipped.


 
===

I did not put my email address on the check, but I sent him email and explained it to him and he sent me the info to track, but it was a number off, so I just sent him another email... So I think My baby will arrive early next week   ...

I want to take this time and thank you so much for getting us this deal... I really appreciate the both of you for spending your own free time to help all the ladies here...
God Bless the both of you and once again *THANK YOU*


----------



## clever (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Question: I read somewhere and I heard that you are suppose to wear a hair net when using the Pibbs dryer - what type of hair net and where can I buy them?
> 
> I'm getting ready for my Pibbs 514.
> 
> Thanks.


You should be able to find a heavy hair net(the triangle type that tie) at any sallys or bbs for under $2.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ElleDoll said:


> You should be able to find a heavy hair net(the triangle type that tie) at any sallys or bbs for under $2.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Question: I read somewhere and I heard that you are suppose to wear a hair net when using the Pibbs dryer - what type of hair net and where can I buy them?
> 
> I'm getting ready for my Pibbs 514.
> 
> Thanks.


 
_*I wanna say ...a-gin....I wish I would've waited for this special deal as far as my pocketbook is concerned (again, great job ladies)*_

_*...I wound up paying 216.00 for a doggone floor model...but...in turn...for convenience sake...I have it now...so I'll live .*_

_*And I had to confirm...yup...you need a hair net. I thought I could just sit under it with a plastic cap for my treatment...but I could feel the air trying to suck the cap up... I went and tied it down with the net, now I'm straight. I have it on medium/high on the 512.*_

_*I also think that my cat appreciates that it is not loud like the table top joint I had. I must admit, it's a different experience. I can't believe that I wasn't going to get one of the rollaround dryers*_...


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH Looks like I know what I'll be using my bonus check for. Thank you!!!


----------



## senimoni (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

So the net really is that serious....glad I didn't have to find that out the hard way. Wonder if that is part of the reason it dries so fast.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

What a wonderful thing!
Thanks ladies.
Now I can actually afford one.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

This is great news....it's a shame I'm in the UK!! I'd have loved one.

I wonder if shipping direct from Italy is possible...


----------



## bellalouise (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I am planning to send my check in this week. *However, I was wondering if anyone has purchased ear covers????? If so, where did you order/purchase them? *Sally's did not carry them and almost acted as if they did not know what i was talking about when I inquired if they carried them. Thanks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Mstabbuu said:


> OOH, I want one and dont want to wait. Is the store located in NYC? If so, please share the info!


 

_*Apologies to you and Santia, I did not see these posts before...my bad.*_

_*You both probably didn't see my thread about when getting my Pibbs, I got the last 512 in the store, which was a floor model.  My suggestion would be to google up bss' within Manhattan or check around at the larger bss' and see if they carry hooded dryers if you don't wish to wait to partake in this particular deal.*_

_*Good luck in the search*_ 

_*I'm out of the thread as of now....looks at watch...shuts down pc..*_


----------



## santia (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



bellalouise said:


> I am planning to send my check in this week. *However, I was wondering if anyone has purchased ear covers????? If so, where did you order/purchase them? *Sally's did not carry them and almost acted as if they did not know what i was talking about when I inquired if they carried them. Thanks.



Check your local BSS. Another method at the Dominican salon is to use a small towel.

Mona - I went along with the LHCF deal


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



bellalouise said:


> I am planning to send my check in this week. *However, I was wondering if anyone has purchased ear covers????? If so, where did you order/purchase them? *Sally's did not carry them and almost acted as if they did not know what i was talking about when I inquired if they carried them. Thanks.



Do you have a dominican salon near you?  Perhaps you could ask them where they got the ear covers they have.  If they have an unused pair maybe they will sell them to you.  Just a thought.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hi Yall.  I have a question for yall who sent in your money orders (postal money order).  Where on the money order did you post your email and phone number?  There is no room on the order.  Did you attach a letter with your information with the order when you mailed it in?  Thanks.  I want to send it in today


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Hi Yall. I have a question for yall who sent in your money orders (postal money order). Where on the money order did you post your email and phone number? There is no room on the order. Did you attach a letter with your information with the order when you mailed it in? Thanks. I want to send it in today


 
I used a postal money order. I put my name on the name line and you have two lines to put your address, I wrote my address small on the 1st address line (including city, state, and zip code) and my cell and email address on the second line. I wanted to get it all on that bad boy!

*Trying to think* Santia asked me if I put something (that was a good idea, too) onto the money order and I told her no. Santia, if you asked me if it was my email address, and I said no, I had a brain fart because I did put it on there. Luvmesumhair's question reminded me.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Hi Yall. I have a question for yall who sent in your money orders (postal money order). Where on the money order did you post your email and phone number? There is no room on the order. Did you attach a letter with your information with the order when you mailed it in? Thanks. I want to send it in today


 
I attached a letter with my money order - I sent mine out on Saturday via certified mail. There was a line for my address on the Money Order and I filled that in.  I took it straight to PO. I included all my contact info as well as my email address and phone numbers also the shipping address in letter attached. I'm not use to sending money orders - I was a bit confused about filling it out. I can check to see when they receive it online also I will get the signature card back.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks.  I just wrote a letter containing all my contact info because I used up all the lines on the MO.  I am also going to send it Certified.

cool.  Thanks!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Oh, how is it being sent?  Fed Ex, UPS, etc...?


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Oh, how is it being sent? Fed Ex, UPS, etc...?


 


============


UPS, He will send you a tracking number...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I used Certified Mail return receipt for signture. I'm not sure how this pricing compares to UPS - I paid $5.17. I can also check online to confirm receipt through the tracking number.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> I used Certified Mail return receipt for signture. I'm not sure how this pricing compares to UPS - I paid $5.17. I can also check online to confirm receipt through the tracking number.


Huh?  What do you mean compares to UPS?  I do not understand?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LadyZ said:


> ============
> 
> 
> UPS, He will send you a tracking number...


OK  Thanks.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Huh? What do you mean compares to UPS? I do not understand?


 
I'm sorry if I confused you.  I meant the price UPS vs. Certified Mail for getting the money order there - which way would be cheaper to send.

Once Tony receives the orders and they are ready to be shipped he will send you a tracking number via email (make sure you provide one).


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> I'm sorry if I confused you. I meant the price UPS vs. Certified Mail for getting the money order there - which way would be cheaper to send.
> 
> Once Tony receives the orders and they are ready to be shipped he will send you a tracking number via email (*make sure you provide one*).


Yes.  I provided all my info on the attached letter.  Thank you.

What I was really asking was when he send the dryer, how is he sending it.  Fed Ex or UPS.  My check is going certified mail.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Yes. I provided all my info on the attached letter. Thank you.
> 
> What I was really asking was when he send the dryer, how is he sending it. Fed Ex or UPS. My check is going certified mail.


 
Oh, okay - I don't know how he will be sending it. I'll let you know if I find out.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Oh, okay - I don't know how he will sending it. I'll let you know if I find out.


OK  Cool


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I went onto usps.com to track my payment and....WooHoo!!!! My $$$ was delivered today at 1:50PM!!!
:2cool:adlock2::thatsall:


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I went onto usps.com to track my payment and....WooHoo!!!! My $$$ was delivered today at 1:50PM!!!
> :2cool:adlock2::thatsall:


Yippie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Has anyone received her Pibbs yet?  

I just bought my money order today.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaReyna756 said:


> Has anyone received her Pibbs yet?
> 
> I just bought my money order today.


 
I'm not sure, but I believe LadyZ will receive her's first before everyone, I think she sent in her oney order first *lucky lady*


----------



## santia (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I went onto usps.com to track my payment and....WooHoo!!!! My $$$ was delivered today at 1:50PM!!!
> :2cool:adlock2::thatsall:



Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Label/Receipt Number: 
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 1:50 PM on January 7, 2008 in SYOSSET, NY 11791.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I went onto usps.com to track my payment and....WooHoo!!!! My $$$ was delivered today at 1:50PM!!!
> :2cool:adlock2::thatsall:


 
Excellent ... that's exciting.  I'll have to check mine when I get home this evening - didn't bring tracking number with me to work .  When did you mail yours off?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Excellent ... that's exciting. I'll have to check mine when I get home this evening - didn't bring tracking number with me to work . When did you mail yours off?


 
I sent it on 1/3/08. It would've gotten there on Saturday but Imperial Sales missed the delivery, yesterday was the second attempt to deliver. One thing though, I haven't gotten an email to let me know he got the payment and that my order is processing.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hey Ladies, I was just in another thread regarding hood dryers and a lady by the name of Bree posted this site:
http://www.keyhair.com/index.html
It's a shield for women under the hood dryer! I think I'm going to get 1. I wish they sold these in stores because the price is kinda steep if you ask me. BUT, my forehead and neck won't be burnt to a crisp. LOL Check it out and let me know what yall think.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Hey Ladies, I was just in another thread regarding hood dryers and a lady by the name of Bree posted this site:
> http://www.keyhair.com/index.html
> It's a shield for women under the hood dryer! I think I'm going to get 1. I wish they sold these in stores because the price is kinda steep if you ask me. BUT, my forehead and neck won't be burnt to a crisp. LOL Check it out and let me know what yall think.


 If I were you I would test drive my Pibbs first if youve never been under one. I got my sets done in 45 minutes on 55 and I am able to stick my entire head in the dome (which extends much further down than the dryers pictured on that site) comfortably. Its not the heat its the fan that gets your hair dry.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OnAHairQuest said:


> If I were you I would test drive my Pibbs first if youve never been under one. I got my sets done in 45 minutes on 55 and I am able to stick my entire head in the dome (which extends much further down than the dryers pictured on that site) comfortably. Its not the heat its the fan that gets your hair dry.


 
Wow 45 minutes?!?! How long did it take you before Pibbs to dry your hair?? When I used to do wraps (back in the day) with, even with a fresh perm, it took hours to dry.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I agree - test your Pibbs out first. You may not need that - it is pricey - I would use a towel first.  My rollersets right now take no less than a good 2+ hours to dry with my Dazey (which is really old - but still kicking) - that's way too long.  I can't wait for my Pibbs.  45 minutes to dry is unbelievable to me.  But we shall see ...:woohoo:


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Are Pibbs dryers significantly quieter than the others?  I hate that I have to turn my tv up so dern loud.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> Are Pibbs dryers significantly quieter than the others? I hate that I have to turn my tv up so dern loud.


 
I heard they are very quiet. One lady said that she holds her baby daughter in her lap and the baby goes to sleep. She said that it's a quiet hum and it puts her to sleep. Sounds believable... if not, people in my apt. bldg. are gonna be mad at me, because I'm gonna be Pibbing it up!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I heard the same thing - that they are quiet.


----------



## Islandspyce (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My New Baby has just Arrived!!!!!!
:creatures:blowkiss::2cool::reddancer: 
She's black and beautiful, she has all her parts and she has the cutest little knobs!   Mummy can't wait to wash her hair!
Thanks to all who made this deal possible!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> My New Baby has just Arrived!!!!!!
> :creatures:blowkiss::2cool::reddancer:
> She's black and beautiful, she has all her parts and she has the cutest little knobs!  Mummy can't wait to wash her hair!
> Thanks to all who made this deal possible!


 

CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you!! I can't wait until I get mine....


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> My New Baby has just Arrived!!!!!!
> :creatures:blowkiss::2cool::reddancer:
> She's black and beautiful, she has all her parts and she has the cutest little knobs!  Mummy can't wait to wash her hair!
> Thanks to all who made this deal possible!


 
Wow, congratulations! How long did it take you to get yours from the time you sent in your payment?


----------



## Islandspyce (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



> Wow, congratulations!    How long did it take you to get yours from to you sent in your paymtn?



Thanks!   I mailed my payment on 12/31/07.  I was very nervous because I have never ordered anything like this meaning with out being on the company site or getting a confirmation number, plus like a dummy I just dropped my payment in the mailbox without insurance or return receipt or anything.  That is just not smart but I wasn't thinking.  Luckily it worked out fine.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> Thanks!  I mailed my payment on 12/31/07. I was very nervous because I have never ordered anything like this meaning with out being on the company site or getting a confirmation number, plus like a dummy I just dropped my payment in the mailbox without insurance or return receipt or anything. That is just not smart but I wasn't thinking. Luckily it worked out fine.


 
I'm glad it worked out. I feel you about the order - I can't remember the last time I had to get a money order or if ever and send through regular mail. That's not bad turn around time though. I mailed my payment Saturday 1/5 - took it straight to PO office via certified mail - with any luck I should have mine sometime next week.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> Thanks!  I mailed my payment on 12/31/07. I was very nervous because I have never ordered anything like this meaning with out being on the company site or getting a confirmation number, plus like a dummy I just dropped my payment in the mailbox without insurance or return receipt or anything. That is just not smart but I wasn't thinking. Luckily it worked out fine.


 
Forgot to ask - did you receive tracking information when your order was shipped?


----------



## Islandspyce (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



> Forgot to ask - did you receive tracking information when your order was shipped?



Yes, he emailed my UPS tracking number.


----------



## santia (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> My New Baby has just Arrived!!!!!!
> :creatures:blowkiss::2cool::reddancer:
> She's black and beautiful, she has all her parts and she has the cutest little knobs!   Mummy can't wait to wash her hair!
> Thanks to all who made this deal possible!




 CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

is it as big as it looks?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I saw a 512 in my local BSS store for $199.99 here in Jamaica on Jamaica Avenue.  I wonder why it is so cheap at this store?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Islandspyce said:


> My New Baby has just Arrived!!!!!!
> :creatures:blowkiss::2cool::reddancer:
> She's black and beautiful, she has all her parts and she has the cutest little knobs!  Mummy can't wait to wash her hair!
> Thanks to all who made this deal possible!


Congradulations sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Let me just say you ladies are the bomb!!!!


----------



## diamsdesiles (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hello!
I plan to buy the 512 by the end of this month, I live in France.
Is it ok if I do a check in euro?? I have to do the conversion...


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> I'm glad it worked out. I feel you about the order - I can't remember the last time I had to get a money order or if ever and send through regular mail. That's not bad turn around time though. I mailed my payment Saturday 1/5 - took it straight to PO office via certified mail - with any luck I should have mine sometime next week.



Marbel - Have you gotten an email yet with a confirmation number?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> Marbel - Have you gotten an email yet with a confirmation number?


 
No.  I just checked USPS and my MO was _*DELIVERED* *on 1/7/08 at 1:50 p.m.*_  - which was pretty fast - I just mailed it on Saturday.  That's why I waited until today to check thinking it would take at least a couple of days to get there.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> I saw a 512 in my local BSS store for $199.99 here in Jamaica on Jamaica Avenue. I wonder why it is so cheap at this store?


 
LOL You sound like me. If something is too cheap, I get suspicious... not only that, BSS's are already suspect in my book (even though I'm alwayz in one!)


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> LOL You sound like me. If something is too cheap, I get suspicious... not only that, BSS's are already suspect in my book (even though I'm alwayz in one!)


 

PIBBS Guy told me that there are china models out there, that are in fact bootlegg.   He gets calls all the time, and nothing he can do about it.

I have found bootlegg products in my BSS, all they way down to black market contact lenses and Monistat 3 (those big hard pill looking things that u insert in the vagina)  they have a nerve to have them sitting in a clear bucket on the counter....$1.29 each!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tenjoy said:


> PIBBS Guy told me that there are china models out there, that are in fact bootlegg. He gets calls all the time, and nothing he can do about it.
> 
> I have found bootlegg products in my BSS, all they way down to black market contact lenses and Monistat 3 (those big hard pill looking things that u insert in the vagina) they have a nerve to have them sitting in a clear bucket on the counter....$1.29 each!


 
LOL .. too funny


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tenjoy said:


> PIBBS Guy told me that there are china models out there, that are in fact bootlegg. He gets calls all the time, and nothing he can do about it.
> 
> I have found bootlegg products in my BSS, all they way down to black market contact lenses and Monistat 3 (those big hard pill looking things that u insert in the vagina) they have a nerve to have them sitting in a clear bucket on the counter....$1.29 each!


 
See, that makes me so mad! And poor unsuspecting people go in and buy that stuff. Or be followed around the store so they don't steal the bootleg stuff. And you know you can't take nothing back to those places if they break because they conviently forget how to speak English.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> LOL .. too funny


 
Hey Marbel, Mine, yours and Santia's $$$ was delivered on the same date at the same time. Wouldn't it be so cool if we all got them delivered to our houses on the same day?!?!? I think Santi will get her's first though cuz she's in NY already


----------



## natieya (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I mailed my MO via USPS certified mail yesterday. I'm excited!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*UPDATE!*

OMG, BLACK BEAUTY WAS DELIVERED TODAY. SUPER FAST SHIPPING. MY MO WAS MAILED SATURDAY 1/5, RECEIVED MONDAY 1/7 AND TODAY 1/9 I HAVE IT.

Although I'm told my box was slightly opened, I'm hoping nothing is missing and it's not damaged. Will let you know when I get home.

You know what though, I did not receive an email saying it was being shipped.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> OMG, BLACK BEAUTY WAS DELIVERED TODAY. SUPER FAST SHIPPING. MY MO WAS MAILED SATURDAY 1/5, RECEIVED MONDAY 1/7 AND TODAY 1/9 I HAVE IT.
> 
> ...


 
*WOW, Congrats!!!* For the record, I never got an email either.


----------



## vslady (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



diamsdesiles said:


> Hello!
> I plan to buy the 512 by the end of this month, I live in France.
> Is it ok if I do a check in euro?? I have to do the conversion...


 

I'm not so sure about this.  The Company is not so interested in international orders.  You would also have to pay more for shipping and because it would require air transportation, I would guess it's not cheap.  How do you normally have packages shipped from US to France (which carrier?).  Anyways, I'll keep you posted but don't mail out any funds yet.  Sorry.


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

did anybody buy the 514 just because it LOOKS better than the 512?  Or just because it's newer?  I know I sound superficial and at worst, wasteful, but since I'm going to be using it/looking at it alot I want it to sorta match my other furniture and to me, it's prettier.   Anyone besides me?


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

double post


----------



## vslady (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> did anybody buy the 514 just because it LOOKS better than the 512? Or just because it's newer? I know I sound superficial and at worst, wasteful, but since I'm going to be using it/looking at it alot I want it to sorta match my other furniture and to me, it's prettier.  Anyone besides me?


 

ITA. But I also plan to have this dryer for years and the $55 difference if I keep it for 5 years is only $11/year. So I always say, buy what you really prefer if you are going to keep it for some years and amortize the costs. Years ago I bought a Donna Karan blazer for like $600 and I wore it for at least 8 years all the time. Totally worth it IMO.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> did anybody buy the 514 just because it LOOKS better than the 512? Or just because it's newer? I know I sound superficial and at worst, wasteful, but since I'm going to be using it/looking at it alot I want it to sorta match my other furniture and to me, it's prettier.  Anyone besides me?


 
Well I bought the 514 because I heard good things about it.  And the fact that you can adjust the settings more so than with the 512.


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> did anybody buy the 514 just because it LOOKS better than the 512? Or just because it's newer? I know I sound superficial and at worst, wasteful, but since I'm going to be using it/looking at it alot I want it to sorta match my other furniture and to me, it's prettier.  Anyone besides me?


========

I bought th 514 it is still in the box, I work midnight's and have a few other things going on this week so, Friday will is declared Pibbs day at my house... I will put it together while DC'ing, then fire that baby up and see what it can do...

I am truly excited...  :bouncegre


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> did anybody buy the 514 just because it LOOKS better than the 512? Or just because it's newer? I know I sound superficial and at worst, wasteful, but since I'm going to be using it/looking at it alot I want it to sorta match my other furniture and to me, it's prettier.  Anyone besides me?


 
Don't feel bad, the 514 looking better is a plus. I can see if you paid more for a black 512, but 514 is top of the line. It's not wasteful because there are a few upgrades on the 514, so it's good money spent.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> ITA. But I also plan to have this dryer for years and the $55 difference if I keep it for 5 years is only $10.10/year. So I always say, buy what you really prefer if you are going to keep it for some years and amortize the costs. Years ago I bought a Donna Karan blazer for like $600 and I wore it for at least 8 years all the time. Totally worth it IMO.


 
ITA! I believe that if I want something, cost doesn't matter. If I have the money to get it, I'm getting it. I work hard and deserve it. You should never cheat yourself. So if she bought it on looks alone, that's fine, because that's what she wanted and she deserves it!

Lady Z, let us know how your first Pibbs experience was!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tenjoy said:


> PIBBS Guy told me that there are china models out there, that are in fact bootlegg. He gets calls all the time, and nothing he can do about it.
> 
> I have found bootlegg products in my BSS, all they way down to black market contact lenses and Monistat 3 (those big hard pill looking things that u insert in the vagina) they have a nerve to have them sitting in a clear bucket on the counter....$1.29 each!


Mona Lisa brought hers from a BSS store.  I hope she did not get a bootlegg.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I agree - I work hard for every darn cent I earn.  If I see something I want, if I don't have all the funds right then and there, then you bests believe I will save until I get it.  I was about pay $349 for the 514 until I saw this post.  It didn't matter how much it cost, I was determined to have one.

Now my dream has become a reality.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

What is the ROI for a PIBB?


----------



## vslady (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



CurleeDST said:


> What is the ROI for a PIBB?


 
Check out Macherieamour's blog (www.Healthytextures.com). She has a discussion/FAQs on Pibbs and how/why it is a good investment.

ETA: At the end of the day, it's just a personal choice, I'm sure there's no official ROI (return on investment). I still plan to visit the salon because I enjoy having someone else deal with my hair sometimes but also need/use/want a dryer for when I DYI.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

**screaming* AAAAHHHHHH!!! MY PIBBS IS HERE!!!! I can't wait to get home and check it out!!!!*


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

HELP!

VSLADY - I need your help - my PIBBS IS BROKE - the hood part is cracked part of plastic was completely off when I took out of box.  Can you contact Tony A for me or give me info to contact him.  I have to send it back.


----------



## frizzy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I saw the mailman get my money order, for my 514, from my mailbox today.  Let the countdown begin....


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> HELP!
> 
> VSLADY - I need your help - my PIBBS IS BROKE - the hood part is cracked part of plastic was completely off when I took out of box. Can you contact Tony A for me or give me info to contact him. I have to send it back.


 
Darn, I am so sorry to hear that. I think they do that in while the package is in transit. The boxes are marked fragile, but one side of my box- the one that the hood part is in was mashed in on one side. I think they throw those boxes around. I checked the hood part only so far. It seems to be okay and the flip part works well, I haven't put it together yet though.

I suggest, along with contacting Tony A., also contact the post office and let them know the condition your hood and box came in, that way they'll know to be careful- I remember you said it was slightly opened. I hope this is quickly resolved for you.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> HELP!
> 
> VSLADY - I need your help - my PIBBS IS BROKE - the hood part is cracked part of plastic was completely off when I took out of box.  Can you contact Tony A for me or give me info to contact him.  I have to send it back.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Darn, I am so sorry to hear that. I think they do that in while the package is in transit. The boxes are marked fragile, but one side of my box- the one that the hood part is in was mashed in on one side. I think they throw those boxes around. I checked the hood part only so far. It seems to be okay and the flip part works well, I haven't put it together yet though.
> 
> I suggest, along with contacting Tony A., also contact the post office and let them know the condition your hood and box came in, that way they'll know to be careful- I remember you said it was slightly opened. I hope this is quickly resolved for you.


 
The store is closed it closes at 6:00 p.m. I also tried calling and got no answer.  I went to there website and also sent Tony an email. I hope to get this resolved soon. I'm so disappointed.  It looks as though someone kicked the box and cracked the hood completely - as for lifting it that's out of the question. The second box which was partially open only contains the base which looks to be okay - I don't know if I'm suppose to have screws or anything - if so I don't see them - just the pack with the directions in it.  Also doesn't look like it was packaged well - it only had a small piece of bubble plastic around not fully protected  - and the hood itself was in a plastic bag.  UPS delivered it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> The store is closed it closes at 6:00 p.m. I also tried called and got no answer. I went to there website and also sent Tony an email. I hope to get this resolved soon. I'm so disappointed. It looks as though someone kicked the box and cracked the hood completely - as for lifting it that's out of the question. The second box which was partially open only contains the base which looks to be okay - I don't know if I'm suppose to screws or anything - if so I don't see them - just the pack with the directions in it. Also doesn't look like it was packaged well - it only had a small piece of bubble plastic around not fully protected - and the hood itself was in a plastic bag. UPS delivered it.


 
It'll work out very soon. Just start your calls first thing tomorrow morning. Don't even wait for him to email you back, call him in the morning and leave 7 million messages about the condition of your dryer- the squeeky wheel always gets the oil. Question, because I haven't opened the box with the base yet- did he include a receipt?? I didn't see one in the hood box.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> It'll work out very soon. Just start your calls first thing tomorrow morning. Don't even wait for him to email you back, call him in the morning and leave 7 million messages about the condition of your dryer- the squeeky wheel always gets the oil. Question, because I haven't opened the box with the base yet- did he include a receipt?? I didn't see one in the hood box.


 
I just got off the phone with UPS as well - being as though they did the damage.  I submitted a claim with them - they will call me tomorrow to arrange an inspection of the boxes and then contact Imperial Sales and they better pay for shipping it back.

As for a receipt, no I didn't see one.  Were there any parts in the box with the base, i.e. screws or anything.

PISSED OFF ... I will call Tony bright an early in the morning.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I opened the base box and nope, no screws or receipt either. All that's in there is the part w/ the wheels, the stick, the black plastic thingy to put onto the stick and a booklet and hairnet. I'm going to try to put it together tomorrow, to see if the screws are needed or if they might be in the stick part already. I like proof of purchase though... I want a receipt.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I opened the base box and nope, no screws or receipt either. All that's in there is the part w/ the wheels, the stick, the black plastic thingy to put onto the stick and a booklet and hairnet. I'm going to try to put it together tomorrow, to see if the screws are needed or if they might be in the stick part already. I like proof of purchase though... I want a receipt.


 
I with you on that - I want a receipt as well - keep the receipt to your MO and if you sent certified mail - keep that receipt as well - I got the green portion of my card back today as well.  Gosh, I'm really mad, now I probably won't get another one until next week sometime.  

I guess you would call the part that's cracked on mine the "visor" it's the clear portion of the hood - a piece is completely cracked off - it was laying in the inside the hood.


----------



## santia (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I would have had milky beautygrin:) TODAY, but Tony couldn't read my apt # so he called me this morning so we could verify the info. He says I'll have it by tomorrow. So I guess one more day wont hurt 
*Here's his # 516-496-3355*


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> I would have had milky beautygrin:) TODAY, but Tony couldn't read my apt # so he called me this morning so we could verify the info. He says I'll have it by tomorrow. So I guess one more day wont hurt
> *Here's his # 516-496-3355*


 
Thanks I'll be on the phone to him 9:00 a.m. sharp.


----------



## vslady (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> HELP!
> 
> VSLADY - I need your help - my PIBBS IS BROKE - the hood part is cracked part of plastic was completely off when I took out of box. Can you contact Tony A for me or give me info to contact him. I have to send it back.


 
I pm'ed you and I feel your pain  but we'll work it out.  If Tony or the UPS folks try to act funny, I'm sure everyone in the thread will be ready to  somebody.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> **screaming* AAAAHHHHHH!!! MY PIBBS IS HERE!!!! I can't wait to get home and check it out!!!!*



So I assume you don't have to sign for it.  UPS just leaves it?


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I opened the base box and nope, no screws or receipt either. All that's in there is the part w/ the wheels, the stick, the black plastic thingy to put onto the stick and a booklet and hairnet. I'm going to try to put it together tomorrow, to see if the screws are needed or if they might be in the stick part already. I like proof of purchase though... I want a receipt.



Yes, I think a receipt is needed.  I wonder of Tony could get people their receipts.

I believe it also has a warranty on it, right?  Isn't there usually a requirement for the receipt to prove the date of purchase for the warranty?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> Yes, I think a receipt is needed. I wonder of Tony could get people their receipts.
> 
> I believe it also has a warranty on it, right? Isn't there usually a requirement for the receipt to prove the date of purchase for the warranty?


 
Yes, in order for the warranty to be effective you need to submit original proof of purchase?  Something we did not get.  All we have is the MO receipts and I have my certified mail receipt.

I think receipts are needed - this is no small purchase - it's an investment.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> So I assume you don't have to sign for it. UPS just leaves it?


 
I had it shipped to my mom's house because she's retired and home most of the day. I'm not sure if she had to sign for it or not. I heard it comes by UPS though.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay, regarding the screw thing. I couldn't wait until today, so I put it together last night and used it too!!! *singing* I'm in love with a dryer! LOL Anyway, only 1 screw is needed to put it together, that screw is already in the bottom of the stand stick thingy. It's very easy to put it together too. I'm about to post a thread about my experience of having my Pibbs cherry popped!


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

i think ya'll should add a countdown timer to this thread to remind us pibb-less folk that we need to get our paper up!! lol . i get distracted easily so i'll have the money one day , and the next its gone lol


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MtAiryHoney,

I'm glad you are enjoying life with Pibbs. Can't wait to read the thread.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

As you all know, late yesterday I was losing my mind becuz my Pibbs arrived and the visor was cracked.  I was historical and very upset.

Today, I'm feeling a whole lot better. I spoke with our friend Tony who was very understanding and is replacing my broken visor.  He said that they do break but not very often - he said you have to learn how to use them.  In my case, the UPS people didn't take care in handling my dryer and therefore cracked my visor  - actually it came off it was in two pieces.  Tony explained he has extras and that it's very easy to put on.  Tony is a really nice guy and said if I continue to have a problem once I get my new visor he will replace whole unit.  He gave me that option in the beginning as well.

So, today is looking much brighter.  Maybe I'll get to use Black Beauty this weekend after all.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Also, the pibbs 514 is 1100 watts, it says it on the back of the hood. I remember someone saying that imperial sales' site says two different watts for both, so it's probably whatever the highest watts are for the 512 instead of 970.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm putting my money order in the mail tomorrow!

You ladies sent it certified right?  How long did it take to get there?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I sent mine on Saturday 1/5 and Monday 1/7 delivered at 1:50 p.m. and I got my dryer on Wednesday 1/9.  Tony is really fast.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> As you all know, late yesterday I was losing my mind becuz my Pibbs arrived and the visor was cracked. I was historical and very upset.
> 
> Today, I'm feeling a whole lot better. I spoke with our friend Tony who was very understanding and is replacing my broken visor. He said that they do break but not very often - he said you have to learn how to use them. In my case, the UPS people didn't take care in handling my dryer and therefore cracked my visor - actually it came off it was in two pieces. Tony explained he has extras and that it's very easy to put on. Tony is a really nice guy and said if I continue to have a problem once I get my new visor he will replace whole unit. He gave me that option in the beginning as well.
> 
> So, today is looking much brighter. Maybe I'll get to use Black Beauty this weekend after all.


Did you ask him about a receipt for the dryer?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> I sent mine on Saturday 1/5 and Monday 1/7 delivered at 1:50 p.m. and I got my dryer on Wednesday 1/9. Tony is really fast.


How do you track your money order?  To see if they received it or not and also what date they received it?

Thanks.


----------



## inthepink (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Oh no - I should have never read this thread! I had been thinking about buying a new hard hat dryer and now I'm sure I want a Pibbs!!  I may even splurge for the 514!


----------



## Lotus (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*THANKS VSLADY!!!! *

*FYI:  PER TONY'S REQUEST- PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE, ON A SEPERATE SHEET OF PAPER, YOUR*

*CONTACT NUMBER*
*EMAIL ADDRESS (TRACK SHIPPING)*
*DELIVERY ADDRESS*

*HE SAID SOME LADIES ARE JUST SENDING MONEY ORDERS W/NO INFO AND HE HAS NO WAY TO GET IN TOUCH IF HE NEEDS TO CONTACT BUYER.*


----------



## Lotus (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



hairlove said:


> Oh no - I should have never read this thread! I had been thinking about buying a new hard hat dryer and now I'm sure I want a Pibbs!! I may even splurge for the 514!


 

I feel ya.  I dropped my dryer, last week, and have to hold the dome to keep it from falling on my head.   Pibbs 514 for me!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay everyone, I just got off of the phone with Tony. I inquired about my receipt. He said that usually when people buy online, they give an automated receipt through the website. In this instance, he's going to print off reciepts for everyone and mail out in the next 10 days (even though I may call back and ask him to do mine now, that's what I should've done. I need this because I wanted the warranty. He said not to worry about Pibbs company because he can replace if there are any problems, even past 30 days. He is a very nice man, but I still think I want my receipt now. I'll wait 5 days and if I don't get it in the mail, I will call him back and request it on the same day that I call. The warranty says send back with copy of receipt w/i 10 days to get the 1 yr warranty.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everyone, I just got off of the phone with Tony. I inquired about my receipt. He said that usually when people buy online, they give an automated receipt through the website. In this instance, he's going to print off reciepts for everyone and mail out in the next 10 days (even though I may call back and ask him to do mine now, that's what I should've done. I need this because I wanted the warranty. He said not to worry about Pibbs company because he can replace if there are any problems, even past 30 days. He is a very nice man, but I still think I want my receipt now. I'll wait 5 days and if I don't get it in the mail, I will call him back and request it on the same day that I call. The warranty says send back with copy of receipt w/i 10 days to get the 1 yr warranty.


 
Okay - so he won't get flooded with calls from us, I really don't want to make him mad (LOL) - will he be sending out receipts to all who ordered through this special offer? Like you I will check back once I get my visor (LOL). He is really nice though. But like you, I would like to have the warranty.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Lotus said:


> *THANKS VSLADY!!!! *
> 
> *FYI: PER TONY'S REQUEST- PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE, ON A SEPERATE SHEET OF PAPER, YOUR*
> 
> ...


 
Ladies who are about to order - Tony did not send me any tracking info.  I was really surprised when it was delivered yesterday because I wasn't looking for it.  BIP, BAM, BOOM and it was here ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> How do you track your money order? To see if they received it or not and also what date they received it?
> 
> Thanks.


 

I sent it via certified mail return receipt requested.  It cost me $5.19 - took straight to PO.  You can track it online at USPS.com.  The dryer had been delivered the same day I got back the green card with signature on it.


----------



## vslady (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Okay - so *he won't get flooded with calls from us*, I really don't want to make him mad (LOL) - will he be sending out receipts to all who ordered through this special offer? Like you I will check back once I get my visor (LOL). He is really nice though. But like you, I would like to have the warranty.


 
You ladies are on it!!!  And just to confirm MtAiry and Marbel, I also spoke with Tony this morning and he did agree to send out the receipts to everyone individually  He further stated that Imperial Sales is offering those who purchase through this deal a full 30 day warranty and return/exchange policy (the normal policy is 7 days which I saw posted on the website) and he assures me that his company stands by their products and will guarantee the Pibbs one-year limited warranty for us even if we don't have the receipt (but again, he's sending out receipts).

As for the visors, he asked me to tell everyone that it is important to open the visor correctly--meaning you must *pull the visor forward, then up.  *

Finally, of course if there is a problem with your order or the dryer, you should absolutely call Tony, but he does not want a flood of calls (even though he's always generous with his time and gracious in attitude) so most questions should be posted here and we will follow up.        

MtAiry, you wanna join the Pibbs committee?.  LHCF ladies are wearing me out.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> You ladies are on it!!! And just to confirm MtAiry and Marbel, I also spoke with Tony this morning and he did agree to send out the receipts to everyone individually He further stated that Imperial Sales is offering those who purchase through this deal a full 30 day warranty and return/exchange policy (the normal policy is 7 days which I saw posted on the website) and he assures me that his company stands by their products and will guarantee the Pibbs one-year limited warranty for us even if we don't have the receipt (but again, he's sending out receipts).
> 
> 
> As for the visors, he asked me to tell everyone that it is important to open the visor correctly--meaning you must *pull the visor forward, then up. *
> ...


 
LOL Sure if it'll help ya! I appreciate what you've done to get this deal!
Also, be careful with the stick part of the stand. It's on a powerful spring. I'm saying this for the people like me who don't read directions and just put stuff together. I did not read the direction, which is on the stick. PUT YOUR HAND ON TOP OF THE STICK, TWIST TO LOOSEN THE TWIST-KNOB *WITH YOUR HAND STILL ON THE TOP* AND LET YOUR HAND GUIDE IT UP OR DOWN. Dumb me, I twisted the thing and it shot up and got stuck in the highest position for awhile. I fought with that spring to get it to go back to where I could adjust it LOL


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I send my money order on Saturday priority mail with signature confirmation and it arrived today, Thursday.  I out all my information on the money order.  I did not get an email.  It just arrived.  I am very pleased with the delivery.  

Ok, the hood looks fine.  On the box that had the base it said 508, 512 base on the outside.  Inside was the base and a little package with a small hair net, the warranty card and the manual to Model No. 508.  Did anyone else get this?  Do I have the right base?  Why would I get a manual for model #508?  I bought the 514.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> I send my money order on Saturday priority mail with signature confirmation and it arrived today, Thursday. I out all my information on the money order. I did not get an email. It just arrived. I am very pleased with the delivery.
> 
> Ok, the hood looks fine. On the box that had the base it said 508, 512 base on the outside. Inside was the base and a little package with a small hair net, the warranty card and the manual to Model No. 508. Did anyone else get this? Do I have the right base? Why would I get a manual for model #508? I bought the 514.


 
Mine, says the same thing - from what I learned the bases are interchangeable on all authentic versions.  I too was confused and was wondering why when I ordered the 514 model as well.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> I send my money order on Saturday priority mail with signature confirmation and it arrived today, Thursday. I out all my information on the money order. I did not get an email. It just arrived. I am very pleased with the delivery.
> 
> Ok, the hood looks fine. On the box that had the base it said 508, 512 base on the outside. Inside was the base and a little package with a small hair net, the warranty card and the manual to Model No. 508. Did anyone else get this? Do I have the right base? Why would I get a manual for model #508? I bought the 514.


 
You're fine, that base is interchangeable with all of those, including the 514 model hood. Mine came the same way. I put it together and it fits perfectly, don't forget to tell us about you poppin your Pibbs cherry!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> You ladies are on it!!! And just to confirm MtAiry and Marbel, I also spoke with Tony this morning and he did agree to send out the receipts to everyone individually He further stated that Imperial Sales is offering those who purchase through this deal a full 30 day warranty and return/exchange policy (the normal policy is 7 days which I saw posted on the website) and he assures me that his company stands by their products and will guarantee the Pibbs one-year limited warranty for us even if we don't have the receipt (but again, he's sending out receipts).
> 
> As for the visors, he asked me to tell everyone that it is important to open the visor correctly--meaning you must *pull the visor forward, then up. *
> 
> ...


 
_Thanks for the update and the correct use of the visor, although I haven't had the pleasure yet.  Tony is very nice and I do appreciate his assistance with me this morning, I was a little frantic but he made be feel a whole lot better.  I will wait on my receipt and appreciate the 30 day policy he has extended to us.  Just wanted to thank you once again, without you, none of this would have been possible.  I won't bug you anymore (LOL)_


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Mine, says the same thing - from what I learned the bases are interchangeable on all authentic versions.  I too was confused and was wondering why when I ordered the 514 model as well.



Thank you!!!


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> You're fine, that base is interchangeable with all of those, including the 514 model hood. Mine came the same way. I put it together and it fits perfectly, don't forget to tell us about you poppin your Pibbs cherry!




I can't wait to use it.


----------



## vslady (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> _Thanks for the update and the correct use of the visor, although I haven't had the pleasure yet. Tony is very nice and I do appreciate his assistance with me this morning, I was a little frantic but he made be feel a whole lot better. I will wait on my receipt and appreciate the 30 day policy he has extended to us. Just wanted to thank you once again, without you, none of this would have been possible. I won't bug you anymore (LOL)_


 
I'm just joking ...sorta (LOL).  You are very welcome and I must say all of you initial purchasers are class acts who have really asked the right follow-up questions from which the ladies who have yet to order (including me) will really benefit from your sharing your experiences.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> I'm just joking ...sorta (LOL). You are very welcome and I must say all of you initial purchasers are class acts who have really asked the right follow-up questions from which the ladies who have yet to order (including me) will really benefit from your sharing your experiences.


 
Shoot, all the good work you've done and customers you got for him, he should put aside enough for you so you can have one in every room if you want!


----------



## vslady (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Shoot, all the good work you've done and customers you got for him, he should put aside enough for you so you can have one in every room if you want!


 
Awright MtAiry, just call me on out (LOL).  The thought had crossed my mind of asking for an even better deal but at this point, we only have 10 orders erplexed and we promised him 50 orders so I'm still happy with $235.  It's the best price I've seen.


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

 I mailed my money order on Saturday, and I have yet to receive an email or my green card (return receipt).  This is making me a bit nervous.erplexed

You guys that already have your Pibbs are lucky.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> I mailed my money order on Saturday, and I have yet to receive an email or my green card (return receipt). This is making me a bit nervous.erplexed
> 
> You guys that already have your Pibbs are lucky.


Do you have a tracking number? If so, check it out online. It may be that he missed the delivery. That happened to me. Also, someone one here received the card on the same day that their Pibbs came LOL You'll be okay. I bet you get it before Tuesday. Feel better...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Shoot, all the good work you've done and customers you got for him, he should put aside enough for you so you can have one in every room if you want!



I second that motion!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> I mailed my money order on Saturday, and I have yet to receive an email or my green card (return receipt).  This is making me a bit nervous.erplexed
> 
> You guys that already have your Pibbs are lucky.



Don't worry track it online - if u read throughout this thread I had my panic moments but everything is working out.  BTW, I received my green card back the same day my Pibbs was delivered and no one received email notification.


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Awright MtAiry, just call me on out (LOL).  The thought had crossed my mind of asking for an even better deal but at this point, we only have 10 orders erplexed and we promised him 50 orders so I'm still happy with $235.  It's the best price I've seen.




I didn't know that..let me get ready to order this weekend..


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Awright MtAiry, just call me on out (LOL). The thought had crossed my mind of asking for an even better deal but at this point, we only have 10 orders erplexed and we promised him 50 orders so I'm still happy with $235. It's the best price I've seen.


 
Are you getting that number from Tony?  I'm surprised, only 10 orders so far.  We should add a poll or get some way to keep track of people who order.  I thought a few more LHCFers would have ordered.  I'm sure there must be some lurkers who've taken advantage of this offer too.  

I sent my money order on Monday, and it arrived at imperial yesterday.  I can't wait to get my Pibbs.  (MtAiry's got me excited now!)


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Honestly 10 isn't bad at over $200 a pop!  Remember, we just passed the Christmas holidays and gas and grocery prices have increased.  Sounds like Tony is making out.  Can't wait to see all of your hair with the set!


----------



## santia (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*This is really IMPORTANT:*

I spoke with Tony today b/c my baby didn't come, but he informed me that he has *2 money orders with no address'*. He would like to get the order out but cannot without this info. Please do not say oh this is me, I'm just leary that someone will try to claim something that doesn't belong to them. *PM someone instead*.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

He probably has some more information, like when the money orders were delivered, or maybe the senders at least put their names on the money orders---something that he can use to confirm who sent those money orders in once the right person calls about her missing order.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



CurleeDST said:


> Honestly 10 isn't bad at over $200 a pop! Remember, we just passed the Christmas holidays and gas and grocery prices have increased. Sounds like Tony is making out. Can't wait to see all of your hair with the set!


 
But you have to think about it though, he on a regular website order, gets atleast about $50 more- which is the base cost and the shipping is on him this time. He's not sending it using the Post Office, he's shipping UPS, that's money out of his pocket. I hope he gets atleast 50 orders because he'll be losing money if he doesn't. He's a nice man, and I hope he get's the amount of orders he needs. *COME ON LADIES, PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTHS... OR HAIRS ARE!*


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> *This is really IMPORTANT:*
> 
> I spoke with Tony today b/c my baby didn't come, but he informed me that he has *2 money orders with no address'*. He would like to get the order out but cannot without this info. Please do not say oh this is me, I'm just leary that someone will try to claim something that doesn't belong to them. *PM someone instead*.


 
You know, I just had an idea. *IF YOU HAVEN'T GOTTEN YOUR PIBBS YET, BUT YOU SENT THE PAYMENT- HOPEFULLY CERTIFIED OR BY SOME SORT OF TRACKING (AND YOU SEE IT WAS DELIVERED), CALL HIM AND MATCH THE MONEY ORDER NUMBER ON YOUR MONEY ORDER RECEIPT (THE PART YOU TEAR OFF AND KEEP) TO THE ONE HE HAS THAT DOESN'T HAVE AN ADDRESS. HE DOESN'T WANT AN INFLUX OF CALLS. IF IT'S 7 BUSINESS DAYS PAST THE DATE THAT YOUR TRACKING SAYS HE RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT, CALL HIM- YOU MAY BE ONE OF THE TWO WHOSE ADDRESS IS NOT LISTED.*


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> But you have to think about it though, he on a regular website order, gets atleast about $50 more- which is the base cost and the shipping is on him this time. He's not sending it using the Post Office, he's shipping UPS, that's money out of his pocket. I hope he gets atleast 50 orders because he'll be losing money if he doesn't. He's a nice man, and I hope he get's the amount of orders he needs. *COME ON LADIES, PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTHS... OR HAIRS ARE!*


 
I agree - spread the word.  I have seen this deal pop up on several other sites and forums.  Maybe it needs a better thread caption?  Tony is awesome, I must say - very nice.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> You know, I just had an idea. *IF YOU HAVEN'T GOTTEN YOUR PIBBS YET, BUT YOU SENT THE PAYMENT- HOPEFULLY CERTIFIED OR BY SOME SORT OF TRACKING (AND YOU SEE IT WAS DELIVERED), CALL HIM AND MATCH THE MONEY ORDER NUMBER ON YOUR MONEY ORDER RECEIPT (THE PART YOU TEAR OFF AND KEEP) TO THE ONE HE HAS THAT DOESN'T HAVE AN ADDRESS. HE DOESN'T WANT AN INFLUX OF CALLS. IF IT'S 7 BUSINESS DAYS PAST THE DATE THAT YOUR TRACKING SAYS HE RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT, CALL HIM- YOU MAY BE ONE OF THE TWO WHOSE ADDRESS IS NOT LISTED.*


 
Good idea, receipts are very important.  Match that up to what he has.  Also I would fax it to him so he has it in front of him.  Include all of your contact info as well.  He even replied to an email I had sent him.  He's on point.


----------



## zora (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Knowing US, this guy will get a 100 orders on the 31st.  Mine included


----------



## clever (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Knowing US, this guy will get a 100 orders on the 31st. Mine included


I was thinking the same thing after reading we only had 10 orders


----------



## Adgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm ordering mine today!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Adgirl said:


> I'm ordering mine today!



Me too!  I'm headed to the bank and the post office in a few minutes.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Tony is one great guy - excellent customer service. My replacement visor came this morning - 1 day turnaround time. What can I say ... I'm overjoyed right now. 

_Pibbsmania _officially begins this weekend.:woohoo:


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Tony is one great guy - excellent customer service. My replacement visor came this morning - 1 day turnaround time. What can I say ... I'm overjoyed right now.
> 
> _Pibbsmania _officiallybegins this weekend.:woohoo:


See?? Told ya everything will be alright! I am so happy for you! Okay, did you name your Pibbs?? Is you baby a boy or a girl?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> See?? Told ya everything will be alright! I am so happy for you! Okay, did you name your Pibbs?? Is you baby a boy or a girl?


 

I know, I know, thanks for all the love and support.

It's a boy - still contemplating on a name though ...


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> *This is really IMPORTANT:*
> 
> I spoke with Tony today b/c my baby didn't come, but he informed me that he has *2 money orders with no address'*. He would like to get the order out but cannot without this info. Please do not say oh this is me, I'm just leary that someone will try to claim something that doesn't belong to them. *PM someone instead*.


 
Ok, now I'm getting a lil concerned.  I mailed my money order along with a letter that had ALL of my information on it, shipping address and email.  I also believe I included my address on the actual money order, I know for certain that I didnt leave it blank.  I have no problem waiting a while IF in fact one of the two money orders mentioned isnt mine--that is what is making me nervous.  I can wait b/c I can only imagine how busy Tony must be.  USPS says that my payment was mailed on Jan. 9th, at 1:06pm.
I just am fearful that my money order is sitting on Tony's desk collecting dust, i dunno.  erplexed


----------



## vslady (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> Ok, now I'm getting a lil concerned. I mailed my money order along with a letter that had ALL of my information on it, shipping address and email. I also believe I included my address on the actual money order, I know for certain that I didnt leave it blank. I have no problem waiting a while IF in fact one of the two money orders mentioned isnt mine--that is what is making me nervous. I can wait b/c I can only imagine how busy Tony must be. USPS says that my payment was mailed on Jan. 9th, at 1:06pm.
> I just am fearful that my money order is sitting on Tony's desk collecting dust, i dunno. erplexed


 
I spoke to Tony today and he said that both those orders had already been resolved and have been shipped to their rightful owners. HTH


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

That does make me feel better.  Thanx.
Now the countdown to getting my Pibbs begins!!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> I spoke to Tony today and he said that both those orders had already been resolved and have been shipped to their rightful owners. HTH


 I am so happy that was resolved! Spree, I think you're just nervous because you sent your money through the mail. You know you put all of your info on the MO, don't worry, you'll get it soon. Also, if you did it certified, check the shipping status. He usually sends it out the next day.


----------



## vslady (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> But you have to think about it though, he on a regular website order, gets atleast about $50 more- which is the base cost and the shipping is on him this time. He's not sending it using the Post Office, he's shipping UPS, that's money out of his pocket. I hope he gets atleast 50 orders because he'll be losing money if he doesn't. He's a nice man, and I hope he get's the amount of orders he needs. *COME ON LADIES, PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTHS... OR HAIRS ARE!*


 
ITA.  When we were negotiating directly with PIBBS, they wanted all the orders sent in at once so that they would be guaranteed some profit and their prices were .  The lowest shipping was $32 for folks who live in NY/NJerplexed.  Also, for those keeping track, we are at 17 orders today and if the pace keeps up we will make the 50.  

Finally, I am discussing the *1/31 deadline (has to be postmarked by this date) *with Tony but as of now it remains the same.  I'm sure he will extend if there is sufficient interest.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Oh ok, I thought shipping was included in the total price.  Makes sense!  Come on ladies - pick up those wallets and make it happen!



MtAiryHoney said:


> But you have to think about it though, he on a regular website order, gets atleast about $50 more- which is the base cost and the shipping is on him this time. He's not sending it using the Post Office, he's shipping UPS, that's money out of his pocket. I hope he gets atleast 50 orders because he'll be losing money if he doesn't. He's a nice man, and I hope he get's the amount of orders he needs. *COME ON LADIES, PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTHS... OR HAIRS ARE!*


----------



## poookie (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

ooh oooh ooooh, i want a 512!  wish i could just mail 'em my credit card #, though; i hate actually going into the bank.


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just got back from the Post Office. My MO is on the way


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> ITA. When we were negotiating directly with PIBBS, they wanted all the orders sent in at once so that they would be guaranteed some profit and their prices were . The lowest shipping was $32 for folks who live in NY/NJerplexed. Also, for those keeping track, we are at 17 orders today and if the pace keeps up we will make the 50.
> 
> Finally, I am discussing the *1/31 deadline (has to be postmarked by this date) *with Tony but as of now it remains the same. I'm sure he will extend if there is sufficient interest.


 
I believe the bulk of the orders will probably be towards the end of the month anyway... it's tax season. *Hearing my BFF's voice, "Yeah, when I get my tax return, grrrrrl I'm gonna..." 

*CurleeDST:* Yeah, on a regular order, the S&H is not included in the base price- and don't forget taxes. That's what made me get it. You can think about it in two ways 1. I'm paying 235 straight out, no taxes or shipping charges OR 2. I'm getting this dryer for 200 (no taxes) and paying 35 for shipping- whatever moves ya... I don't know about yall, but I'm allergic to paying high prices if I don't have to, it hurts my pockets!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

_I hope the goal of 50 orders is met.  This is a golden opportunity._


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



WaterChylde said:


> Just got back from the Post Office. My MO is on the way



Me too!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I purchased the 514 today. Sent it out certified mail so I will be able to track it. Had to take advantage of this "golden opportunity."

Many thanks to the individual who got the ball rollin on this for us. :bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well ladies just to update...My MO was sent out on 1/7 and delivered 1/10 at 11:53 am.

Now hopefully I be giving birth sometime next week!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I JUST GOT MY 512!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  :Copy of 2cool::sweet:

I will open it after dinner tonite and report back.  BTW, I sent my money order off last Friday, so that is an AWESOME turn around time!!!!  Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> I JUST GOT MY 512!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :Copy of 2cool::sweet:
> 
> I will open it after dinner tonite and report back. BTW, I sent my money order off last Friday, so that is an AWESOME turn around time!!!! Thanks ladies!!!!!


CONGRATS!! I am so happy for you!!!

*LuvsMeSumHair*: I hope you have a smooth and easy delivery!!


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I posted this on BHM to help out. I got a hard hat dryer not too long ago. So I'm outside my return period....but I'm thinking really hard about that 514.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Heeeeyyy Ladies...*I decided to join LHCF yesterday* (I  like the supportive vibe of the Forum)... but not before... I ordered my *Pibbsmeister 514*!!! 

I've had my eye on ths Pibbs for a while (locally they were charging $309 with caster wheels to the $700's  wall mount model which is good for salons).  I saved my Christmas dough so this price was right on time!!!

I flew to the postoffice before they closed and sent the loot out priority.

Tracking info so far so good...                                                                                                   "Your item was delivered at 11:36 AM on January 11, 2008 in SYOSSET, NY 11791. " 

*ooohhhh weeee I can't wait!!!!!!!!* *And thanks to the ladies who where the masterminds that made this deal possible !!! 


*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> Heeeeyyy Ladies...*I decided to join LHCF yesterday* (I like the supportive vibe of the Forum)... but not before... I ordered my *Pibbsmeister 514*!!!


 
Welcome! How funny is it that this is your first post?  You joined RIGHT on time!


----------



## clever (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> Heeeeyyy Ladies...*I decided to join LHCF yesterday* (I like the supportive vibe of the Forum)... *but not before... I ordered my Pibbsmeister 514!!! *
> 
> I've had my eye on ths Pibbs for a while (locally they were charging $309 with caster wheels to the $700's wall mount model which is good for salons). I saved my Christmas dough so this price was right on time!!!
> 
> ...


LMAO.I ain't even mad at cha


----------



## atlien (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

So you just mail your money order in and that's it? Sorry, I am all scary about my hard earned. 

Anyone in GA purchase? If so, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



atlien said:


> So you just mail your money order in and that's it? Sorry, I am all scary about my hard earned.
> 
> How long did it take to receive the dryer?


 
IT TOOK EXACTLY ONE WEEK! AWESOME!!! 

ETA: I'm in Fl, neighbor!


----------



## atlien (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> IT TOOK EXACTLY ONE WEEK! AWESOME!!!
> 
> ETA: I'm in Fl, neighbor!



Great!.... So you just mail your money order in of 235 this is the total price and a letter containing your shipping address....just making sure...... Is there any contact info?

.........Have you used yours yet? How do you like it?


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks ElleDoll and Jamila75!  I lurked for a while ... and finally decided to drop off the five dollars!

*BTW, what seems to be the preference...
Magnetic or Mesh Rollers???*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

GUESS THE HELL WHAT?????????? 




I GOT MY PIBBS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:weird :




:sweet:

I can't believe it! I sent my MO out this Monday 1/7 and it came today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course I did not get an email OR my returned receipt.

AND it came UPS GROUND!!! WOW. Now that is what I call SUPER FAST!!!!!!

YEA! I will try it this weekend and give results!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> I JUST GOT MY 512!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :Copy of 2cool::sweet:
> 
> I will open it after dinner tonite and report back. BTW, I sent my money order off last Friday, so that is an AWESOME turn around time!!!! Thanks ladies!!!!!


CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> GUESS THE HELL WHAT??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's uber fast!  Are you using Wire Mesh or Magnetic rollers for you sets?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> That's uber fast! Are you using Wire Mesh or Magnetic rollers for you sets?


Girl I forgot to get my mesh rollers.  I meant to get them after work but forgot and went straight to the gym.  I will get them this weekend (tomorrow) and wash my hair on Sun and post results.

I still can't believe it is here so soon!

Thank you!


----------



## santia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Wow that was super FAST!!!!!! Welcome to the board La Pacienca 

Hey did anyone else get a hair net with their Pibbs?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> I JUST GOT MY 512!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :Copy of 2cool::sweet:
> 
> I will open it after dinner tonite and report back. BTW, I sent my money order off last Friday, so that is an AWESOME turn around time!!!! Thanks ladies!!!!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> GUESS THE HELL WHAT??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> Wow that was super FAST!!!!!! Welcome to the board La Pacienca
> 
> Hey did anyone else get a hair net with their Pibbs?


 
Yes, I got a hair net with mine.  But I'm still going to buy one of the triangle style ones.


----------



## nichelle02 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

So, I have been going back and forth on this Pibbs deal. When it was first discussed I was all in. I need to do roller sets. But lately I have been considering that my hair is so much shorter than you lovely really long haired ladies. My results won't be anywhere near the same. But then again, I need to stop using the blowdryer every week and completely move to healthier hair practices. But since my hair is shorter, it might be a while before I can really use a hooded dryer regularly with good results. But then again since joining this board a few months ago, my hair is now healthier and longer than it has been in 20 years (no joke). If it keeps up at this rate, I will reach a great length this year. Maybe I should just invest now since the savings is great and I won't find that price anywhere else.

See!

I'm all for investing in quality products. I've just been talking myself in and out of this one. In the meantime, it's fun to see how excited all of you are when your Pibbs arrive.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

going to send my payment off this morning, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## santia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ajoyfuljoy said:


> going to send my payment off this morning, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can't wait to see your baby arrival message


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

you ladies are AWESOME! This is such a sweet deal....I so want a PIBBS 514....hopefully, my funds will be right to where I can purhcase one before the dealine.

I wish they would give this same discount with the misty hair steamer....lord knows I need that, as well.


----------



## zora (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nichelle02 said:


> So, I have been going back and forth on this Pibbs deal. When it was first discussed I was all in. I need to do roller sets. But lately I have been considering that my hair is so much shorter than you lovely really long haired ladies. My results won't be anywhere near the same. But then again, I need to stop using the blowdryer every week and completely move to healthier hair practices. But since my hair is shorter, it might be a while before I can really use a hooded dryer regularly with good results. But then again since joining this board a few months ago, my hair is now healthier and longer than it has been in 20 years (no joke). If it keeps up at this rate, I will reach a great length this year. Maybe I should just invest now since the savings is great and I won't find that price anywhere else.
> 
> See!
> 
> I'm all for investing in quality products. I've just been talking myself in and out of this one. In the meantime, it's fun to see how excited all of you are when your Pibbs arrive.



Nichelle,

Doing the rollersets WILL get you to the length you are looking forward to.  As for your hair being short, that's what the small rollers are for.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Nichelle,
> 
> Doing the rollersets WILL get you to the length you are looking forward to. As for your hair being short, that's what the small rollers are for.


ITA


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Nichelle,
> 
> Doing the rollersets WILL get you to the length you are looking forward to. *As for your hair being short, that's what the small rollers are for*.


 

this is why I want to buy the Pibbs....I have short hair for now


----------



## santia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just think of it as a smart investment (as I was told)


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

OK.  I check Shasha (that is my baby's name) and she has all her fingers and toes.

Question...when you put on your baby to test it, did you notice if it smelled like something is burning a little bit?  I mean it is not that strong.  I am thinking it will go away after a while.  (I just turned it on for 20 min to see if the smell will go away).  She is quite.  But if you put your head under it itis not that quite.  But still not as loud as my tabletop Dazy.

OK.  The smell did go away.  Whew!

I love her.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> OK.  I check Shasha (that is my baby's name) and she has all her fingers and toes.
> 
> Question...when you put on your baby to test it, did you notice if it smelled like something is burning a little bit?  I mean it is not that strong.  I am thinking it will go away after a while.  (I just turned it on for 20 min to see if the smell will go away).  She is quite.  But if you put your head under it itis not that quite.  But still not as loud as my tabletop Dazy.
> 
> ...




Welcome Lil' Sasha!!!!!!


----------



## santia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> OK.  I check Shasha (that is my baby's name) and she has all her fingers and toes.
> 
> Question...*when you put on your baby to test it, did you notice if it smelled like something is burning a little bit?  I mean it is not that strong.  I am thinking it will go away after a while.*  (I just turned it on for 20 min to see if the smell will go away).  She is quite.  But if you put your head under it itis not that quite.  But still not as loud as my tabletop Dazy.
> 
> ...



I noticed a funny smell too. I used it today and through the middle of the process I started smelling my conditioner


----------



## nichelle02 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

zora, luvmesumhair, tishee, santia - I know that you are so right. Getting away from blowdrying and/or flat ironing my hair every week will definitely help a lot. I will have to practice doing roller sets. With practice, I can make it work. I'm just trying not to go outside every day looking crazy with my amateur sets. 

Oh and welcome to Sasha!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



atlien said:


> Great!.... So you just mail your money order in of 235 this is the total price and a letter containing your shipping address....just making sure...... Is there any contact info?
> 
> .........Have you used yours yet? How do you like it?


 
Hi Atlien,

I haven't used my baby yet 'cause I still have in cornrows.  My dd is taking them out for me as I type so I plan on doing a deep condition on dry hair tonight.  I'll report back by tomorrow.

I mailed my MO and included a letter with my mailing address, email address and cell phone number.  He was supposed to email us our confirmation, but I never got it.  That's cool though, because the turn around time was simply fantastic!!!

BTW, I got the 512 but yes the prices quoted are the total, already includes any shipping, tax, etc.  

What an awesome deal!!! I hope all of us who wanted one are able to take advantage of it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ajoyfuljoy said:


> going to send my payment off this morning, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
YAY!!!!!


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I understand you need to wear a hair net when you use this dryer. Is it like a vacuum like-suction?


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Y'all are killing a sister! LMAO! Listen, can anyone explain or point me to the link that explains the difference between the 512 and the 514, I have to get one, sounds like a dryer you'll have for awhile,good investment.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Jakibro said:


> Y'all are killing a sister! LMAO! Listen, can anyone explain or point me to the link that explains the difference between the 512 and the 514, I have to get one, sounds like a dryer you'll have for awhile,good investment.


Here you go sweetie...Here they are:


 

*Pibbs E-Z Dryer model 512 *

Height adjustable and tilting head for multiple positions. 970 Watts. Flip top visor. Includes timer and thermostat control. Must use hair net for airflow. 






*Pibbs Kwik Dryer model 514 *

Pibbs Kwik Dryer model 514 

Height adjustable and tilting head for multiple positions. 1000 Watts. Flip top visor. Includes timer, thermostat control and control warning light. Must use hair net for airflow. ​


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Nita81 said:


> I understand you need to wear a hair net when you use this dryer. Is it like a vacuum like-suction?


Yes.  I am sitting here right now with a plastic cap on my head deep conditioning and the top of it is being sucked up a little bit. Not a lot but I look like I have a cone head under the dryer!


----------



## senimoni (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

What is a control warning light?


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Got my green card (return receipt) back today but still no Pibbs.
No rollerset for me this weekend.  Sigh.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

i am sooooooooooo tempted. between my broke gold n hot to my momma's loud old GE soft bonnet hair dryer (yes it is just THAT old) that i am using right now, i am so torn. 

i would get a 514 though because that is what my dominicans use and i like specific controls as opposed to high, medium, low. 

tony's number is in my phone though


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> Got my green card (return receipt) back today but still no Pibbs.
> No rollerset for me this weekend. Sigh.


 
When did you mail off your order?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> I can't wait to see your baby arrival message


 
Lol! Don't worry, that message is coming!

I'm thinking about naming my Pibbs an effeminate male name like some cocky hairdresser from downtown New York. Any suggestions?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> YAY!!!!!


 
 I'll be beaming until it comes.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I sent in my payment for a 512 on Thursday.  I am looking forward to using it for the times I roller set and deep condition.  Also, sometimes for braid outs and twist outs.  My hair takes so long to dry.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nichelle02 said:


> So, I have been going back and forth on this Pibbs deal. When it was first discussed I was all in. I need to do roller sets. But lately I have been considering that my hair is so much shorter than you lovely really long haired ladies. My results won't be anywhere near the same. But then again, I need to stop using the blowdryer every week and completely move to healthier hair practices. But since my hair is shorter, it might be a while before I can really use a hooded dryer regularly with good results. But then again since joining this board a few months ago, my hair is now healthier and longer than it has been in 20 years (no joke). If it keeps up at this rate, I will reach a great length this year. Maybe I should just invest now since the savings is great and I won't find that price anywhere else.
> 
> See!
> 
> I'm all for investing in quality products. I've just been talking myself in and out of this one. In the meantime, it's fun to see how excited all of you are when your Pibbs arrive.


Keep in mind that the Pibbs is not just for rollersets. It can also be used for DCs, Hot Oil treatments, braidouts, wraps, bantu knot drying, drying your hair that you wet and slicked down into a ponytail, and God knows what else- it's not just for rollersets. You ever heard of dressing for the job you want, not the job you have?? Well, get the tools for the hair you want (and WILL get), not for the length you have- even though this is beneficial to whatever length you have. Hope this helps your decision


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Yes.  I am sitting here right now with a plastic cap on my head deep conditioning and the top of it is being sucked up a little bit. Not a lot but I look like I have a cone head under the dryer!



When I deep conditioned yesterday I put the little net they provided in the box over my plastic cap.  I was scared because the plastic cap was being sucked up.  The little net came in handy.

By the way....  I LOVE my 514!!!!  My roller set came out wonderful.  It was a very good/smart investment for me.  I was on my laptop with my earphones listening to music while under the dryer and the time went by so fast.  I was in my own beauty shop.  It's not as quiet as I thought it would be but I guess I can't expect a dryer to be quiet.  I still have to blast the TV but that won't be a problem at all.

Only thing is I get a little scared opening the visor.  I keep thinking I'm going to break it.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I am sending in my money this week!!!

i washed yesterday, used my momma's old old old  and LOUD GE soft bonnet dryer and after two hours, i could tell my hair was still not dry. I took out the back rollers to sleep with only the top rollers. I got little to no sleep. I could barely get up for church this morning and missed a meeting. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I need something reliable and quiet. 

I am going to get my 514. I'll call her Pibbmeneedher or Pibby for short.


----------



## carribslc (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Does anyone know about the noise level on the 512?


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> I am sending in my money this week!!!
> 
> i washed yesterday, used my momma's old old old  and LOUD GE soft bonnet dryer and after two hours, i could tell my hair was still not dry. I took out the back rollers to sleep with only the top rollers. I got little to no sleep. I could barely get up for church this morning and missed a meeting. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> ...




I know what you mean on the sleeping with rollers thing erplexed.  I have a problem with my Conair 1875 bonnet cause the back kitchen rollers never get dry. The bonnet is to small.  I'm still waiting on my _*baby Pibbsmeister 514!

*_


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> I know what you mean on the sleeping with rollers thing erplexed.  I have a problem with my Conair 1875 bonnet cause the back kitchen rollers never get dry. The bonnet is to small.  I'm still waiting on my _*baby Pibbsmeister 514!
> 
> *_




in no time....with such quick turnaround you'll probably have it before your next wash!


----------



## poookie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> SOME QUESTIONS ANSWERED
> 
> I spoke to Tony again today with the follow-up questions: ...
> 
> ...



YESSS!!

I'M CALLING IN MY ORDER TOMORROW MORNING!  SO happy i don't have to go all the way to the bank and mail a money order!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



carribslc said:


> Does anyone know about the noise level on the 512?


 
Yes, I'm sitting under Mr. Pibbs 512 right now and he's a bit loud!   Not as quiet as I expected.   Males tend to be loud though! 

Seriously, it's not deafening, but not silent either, kinda like a humming whir.  I can tell dh has the tv on, but I can't understand the words.

I set the timer for 50 minutes so I'll check soon to see if I'm dry.  I have thick hair that can take up to 2 hours to dry under my Lady Daizy, so I'm anxious to see if Mr. Pibbs can do the job quicker. 

Has anyone noticed whether the 514's are quiet?


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> Yes, I'm sitting under Mr. Pibbs 512 right now and he's a bit loud!   Not as quiet as I expected.   Males tend to be loud though!
> 
> Seriously, it's not deafening, but not silent either, kinda like a humming whir.  I can tell dh has the tv on, but I can't understand the words.
> 
> ...



My 514 isn't quiet.  I still have to blast the TV if I want to actually hear it but that is expected.  I'm still in love!


----------



## Deszdamona (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Been watching this thread and dropped my cmo at the po friday.  I can't wait!  Thanks V for making this possible.


----------



## vslady (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tishee said:


> you ladies are AWESOME! This is such a sweet deal....I so want a PIBBS 514....hopefully, my funds will be right to where I can purhcase one before the dealine.
> 
> I wish they would give this same discount with the misty hair steamer....lord knows I need that, as well.


 

T, I'm not sure Tony carries the steamer but I will ask.  Is there a particular model you're interested in?


----------



## cocoaluv (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm soooo glad everyone is enjoying thier PIBBS. I had to hold off on buying mine ( school fee's set me back last payday ) But this Friday is payday and I'm going to the bank and will mail my money order out by saturday the latest.......PIBBS here I come


----------



## ms jadu (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> T, I'm not sure Tony carries the steamer but I will ask.  Is there a particular model you're interested in?



VSlady,

Could you inquire if he can offer a discount on the vapotronic hair steamer model 134 I think as well?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ms jadu said:


> VSlady,
> 
> Could you inquire if he can offer a discount on the vapotronic hair steamer model 134 I think as well?


I believe the reason why we received a discount on the Pibbs is because a bulk of them (atleast 50) are being purchased. He may not offer a discount if only 1 hair steamer is being purchased.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



cocoaluv said:


> I'm soooo glad everyone is enjoying thier PIBBS. I had to hold off on buying mine ( school fee's set me back last payday ) But this Friday is payday and I'm going to the bank and will mail my money order out by saturday the latest.......PIBBS here I come



*Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!!!!*


----------



## zora (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I believe the reason why we received a discount on the Pibbs is because a bulk of them (atleast 50) are being purchased. He may not offer a discount if only 1 hair steamer is being purchased.




Never hurts to ask.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



poookie said:


> YESSS!!
> 
> I'M CALLING IN MY ORDER TOMORROW MORNING! SO happy i don't have to go all the way to the bank and mail a money order!


 

_Just remember you are calling in an order - which means Tony will have to write down your information - that info may lye around (you know what I mean)?  I would do the money order - the turnaround time is superfast - it's literally a three day turn around - if you take straight to post office._


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Never hurts to ask.


You're right about that


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

VSLady,
Do you have an updated headcount on 512/514 orders?  Also, do you think Tony will extend the date on the discounted prices?  I'm trying to beat the deadline (31 Jan, right?), but it's gonna be close...


----------



## Shaley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> VSLady,
> Do you have an updated headcount on 512/514 orders?  Also, do you think Tony will extend the date on the discounted prices?  I'm trying to beat the deadline (31 Jan, right?), but it's gonna be close...



I'd like to know this too... I can't get one until February


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

LOL!  I'm going to get a PIBBs and my hair isn't even long enough to rollerset...YET!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

hmmm anyone know if they will deliver to the UK?


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MY PIBBS IS HERE!!!! 

I think I'll call her Leslie.  Then again, I think I should make it a "him". I'm having problems w/ the visor, wont cooperate (just like a man).


----------



## vslady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> T, I'm not sure Tony carries the steamer but I will ask. Is there a particular model you're interested in?


 
*STEAMERS*
So I spoke to Tony and he does carry Pibbs steamers.  He is going to fax/email me his entire catalogue of all products that he carries.  So once I get that, I will post the list of steamers with pricing info.  

For those keeping count, *we are at 23 orders*.

*Canadian Ladies*
So Tony and I agreed that he would do a shipping to Canada through UPS Ground.  I don't yet know the additional pricing but anywhere from $50 to $80 depending on where you live.  However, Tony only wants to ship all CA orders at one time (i.e., one trip to UPS).  Please let me know if you are definitely interested in purchasing and pm your address and I will fax the information to Tony.  He will then give specific pricing, you can accept or not and send in your payments, and then he will ship your Pibbs. 

I'm still working on getting him to agree to other international destinations.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MO was delivered today.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SpreeLove99 said:


> MY PIBBS IS HERE!!!!
> 
> I think I'll call her Leslie. Then again, I think I should make it a "him". I'm having problems w/ the visor, wont cooperate (just like a man).


CONGRATS!! OoooOOOoOOohhhh girl, you gonna get Pibbed! LOL Mine is a boy... his name is Onyx He's Pibbalicious


----------



## ms jadu (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> *STEAMERS*
> So I spoke to Tony and he does carry Pibbs steamers.  He is going to fax/email me his entire catalogue of all products that he carries.  So once I get that, I will post the list of steamers with pricing info.
> 
> For those keeping count, *we are at 23 orders*.
> ...


----------



## nichelle02 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Keep in mind that the Pibbs is not just for rollersets. It can also be used for DCs, Hot Oil treatments, braidouts, wraps, bantu knot drying, drying your hair that you wet and slicked down into a ponytail, and God knows what else- it's not just for rollersets. You ever heard of dressing for the job you want, not the job you have?? Well, get the tools for the hair you want (and WILL get), not for the length you have- even though this is beneficial to whatever length you have. Hope this helps your decision


 
Oh you know you are so right! You sound like me giving advice to co-workers and employees. I washed my hair yesterday, deep conditioned with a heating cap and was so pleased at the minimal breakage that I saw. I was all proud . Then, this morning I rinsed and used the blow dryer. I saw more broken strands as the result of that trauma than I ever wanted to see. I am so done. I'm mailing in my payment on Friday.

Thanks *MtAiryHoney*!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nichelle02 said:


> Oh you know you are so right! You sound like me giving advice to co-workers and employees. I washed my hair yesterday, deep conditioned with a heating cap and was so pleased at the minimal breakage that I saw. I was all proud . Then, this morning I rinsed and used the blow dryer. I saw more broken strands as the result of that trauma than I ever wanted to see. I am so done. I'm mailing in my payment on Friday.
> 
> Thanks *MtAiryHoney*!


I bet you don't regret it... I am so happy with mine. *laughing at myself* I am big upping Pibbs like I'm getting a check, but I'm just telling the truth
LOL It must be the Pisces thing...


----------



## vslady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

VERY IMPORTANT

LOOKING FOR A DAVITA KELLER (sp????).

Tony could not understand your complete address (he has part if it).  Please call him tomorrow so that he can ship out your Pibbs.  PM me if you have any problems.


----------



## tatje (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm sending out my money order Wednesday. Whoo !!!!!!! I'm soooo excited. I really don't know why. You guys are hyping me up.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I get paid tomorrow  and will be getting a money order/bank check.  This deal is great and seeing how happy all the LHCF ladies are with their Pibbs, imma have to go ahead and get a Pibbs in my life!   I have a soft bonnet dryer I ordered from JCPenney.  The hose keeps coming detached, it doesn't get hot enough, I am so through!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ladybug71 said:


> I get paid tomorrow  and will be getting a money order/bank check.  This deal is great and seeing how happy all the LHCF ladies are with their Pibbs, imma have to go ahead and get a Pibbs in my life!   I have a soft bonnet dryer I ordered from JCPenney.  The hose keeps coming detached, it doesn't get hot enough, I am so through!



Okay, cause I was wondering about the soft bonnet dryers.  I thought they looked cool with the briefcase thingy that you carry around with it but you are like the second person I've run across that mentions the hose comes out .


----------



## santia (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> I'm sending out my money order Wednesday. Whoo !!!!!!! I'm soooo excited. I really don't know why. You guys are hyping me up.



DO IT, DO IT, DO IT


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just checked my tracking info, and my MO arrived yesterday afternoon @ 2:18PM.....


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Determined22 said:


> Just checked my tracking info, and my MO arrived yesterday afternoon @ 2:18PM.....


 
It's only a matter of time now, you should have your Pibbs by the end of the week if not soon.


----------



## tatje (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> DO IT, DO IT, DO IT


 
I'm doing it. (((yelling, like I'm in an AAA meeting))). I said Wednesday, but it's going to be today. When I get this thing, I may not need to use it automatically but I will just be turning it on just to turn it on and get some use. I want to get every cent of use that I spent on it. 514, you have a new home. I just have to figure out where am I going to put it?


----------



## nappity (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Are we over our Quota yet? Of 50 Pibbs I mean


----------



## frizzy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I GOT MY PIBBS!!!

UPS dropped it off 20 minutes ago, I've already sat under it with it turned on.  

Not bad service or turnaround, I mailed my money order from my house (gave it to the mailman) on the 9th, and received it today on the 15th.  Ok, I gotta GO!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



frizzy said:


> I GOT MY PIBBS!!!
> 
> UPS dropped it off 20 minutes ago, I've already sat under it with it turned on.
> 
> Not bad service or turnaround, I mailed my money order from my house (gave it to the mailman) on the 9th, and received it today on the 15th. Ok, *I gotta GO*!


 You're ova there getting Pibbed! Congrats!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



frizzy said:


> I GOT MY PIBBS!!!
> 
> UPS dropped it off 20 minutes ago, I've already sat under it with it turned on.
> 
> Not bad service or turnaround, I mailed my money order from my house (gave it to the mailman) on the 9th, and received it today on the 15th.  Ok, I gotta GO!



HEEYYYY Girl Me too!!!!!!!!  Mr.Pibbsmeister  pulled up at the house at 1:20!  I sent the Money order off on the 10th wallbashriority, which even isn't necessary since Tony is so fast and about his business!!!) they got it on the 11th and I got it today!   It was assembled and hummin in 10 minutes, I just need to figure out the visor!!!!


----------



## skipper (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

i got my certified check yesterday and im going to pop it in the mail today i cant wait for my baby!!!


----------



## vslady (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> HEEYYYY Girl Me too!!!!!!!! Mr.Pibbsmeister pulled up at the house at 1:20! I sent the Money order off on the 10th wallbashriority, which even isn't necessary since Tony is so fast and about his business!!!) they got it on the 11th and I got it today! It was assembled and hummin in 10 minutes, *I just need to figure out the visor!!!!*





For visor, pull forward, then up.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks VSLADY!!!!!!


----------



## natieya (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I got my Pibbs 514 today! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Deszdamona (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I pm'd you vlady.  I need tony's number.  I'm thinking my pibbs will be here tomorrowerplexed


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Mine came today.  I'm nervous because the flat box is partially open and parts are poking out of it .  I'm going to try to put it together right now...


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just opened the two boxes.  Only things there are the 2 pieces for the stand, and the hood.  There weren't some of the other things that people mentioned that were included, no hair net, no warranty registration forms.  There weren't any papers inside (I know it was recently posted that receipts would come later).  (I'm going back through the thread now to find MtAiry's assembly instructions).  

Am I missing anything?  

Thanks ladies.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaReyna756 said:


> I just opened the two boxes. Only things there are the 2 pieces for the stand, and the hood. There weren't some of the other things that people mentioned that were included, no hair net, no warranty registration forms. There weren't any papers inside (I know it was recently posted that receipts would come later). (I'm going back through the thread now to find MtAiry's assembly instructions).
> 
> Am I missing anything?
> 
> Thanks ladies.


Nope, that's about it. There should've been a black plastic thingy in there too. There should've been an outdated booklet (w/ the warranty card in it) in alittle plastic bag with a cheesy hairnet. You have what matters LOL There's only 1 screw that's needed and that's in the very bottom of the base (the metal stick)


----------



## vslady (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nappity4b said:


> Are we over our Quota yet? Of 50 Pibbs I mean


 
Nope,  about halfway there.  So if second half of month matches first in terms of orders, we'll make the goal.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay Ladies...

I put my money order in the mail today!

I'm excited


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just checked the tracking info and my baby's on the truck to be delivered but no one's going to be home. LOL


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



natieya said:


> I got my Pibbs 514 today! Whoo hoo!!!


_Congratulations! Enjoy!_


----------



## natieya (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks Marbel!


----------



## aziza (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> *STEAMERS*
> So I spoke to Tony and he does carry Pibbs steamers. He is going to fax/email me his entire catalogue of all products that he carries. So once I get that, I will post the list of steamers with pricing info.
> 
> For those keeping count, *we are at 23 orders*.
> ...


 

Pm'd you with my full address


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Are any of you asking your friends and co-workers if they would be interested in buying a Pibbs with this discount?  Wouldn't that help with the quota?  I told one of my friends and she is going to put in a payment next week.  She was so excited!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> Are any of you asking your friends and co-workers if they would be interested in buying a Pibbs with this discount? Wouldn't that help with the quota? I told one of my friends and she is going to put in a payment next week. She was so excited!


*GULP* Sorry, I threw up in my mouth alittle bit... no, I'm not asking my smallhead ******** coworkers anything about this offer...erplexed BUT, on a lighter note, I was thinking about asking my hairdresser if she wanted to jump on this. Even though she works at a shop, she also does hair at home. I'm going to ask her, thanks for that suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else, family or friends that are into haircare like me.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *GULP* Sorry, I threw up in my mouth alittle bit... no, I'm not asking my smallhead ******** coworkers anything about this offer...erplexed BUT, on a lighter note, I was thinking about asking my hairdresser if she wanted to jump on this. Even though she works at a shop, she also does hair at home. I'm going to ask her, thanks for that suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else, family or friends that are into haircare like me.


You Funny!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *GULP* Sorry, I threw up in my mouth alittle bit... no, I'm not asking my smallhead ******** coworkers anything about this offer...erplexed BUT, on a lighter note, I was thinking about asking my hairdresser if she wanted to jump on this. Even though she works at a shop, she also does hair at home. I'm going to ask her, thanks for that suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else, family or friends that are into haircare like me.


 
LOL - I sure hope they don't subscribe to this thread ... funny


----------



## Adgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I got my pibbs!!!! Can't wait to get home and try it out!!! 
Thank you so much ladies!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Adgirl said:


> I got my pibbs!!!! Can't wait to get home and try it out!!!
> Thank you so much ladies!!!!


 
_Welcome to the world of Pibbs_


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Adgirl said:


> I got my pibbs!!!! Can't wait to get home and try it out!!!
> Thank you so much ladies!!!!


CONGRATS!!

Hey Marbel, this is what I think about that...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Adgirl said:


> I got my pibbs!!!! Can't wait to get home and try it out!!!
> Thank you so much ladies!!!!


Congradulations Sweetie!!!!!!!


----------



## clever (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *GULP* Sorry, I threw up in my mouth alittle bit... no, I'm not asking my *smallhead ******** coworkers* anything about this offer...erplexed BUT, on a lighter note, I was thinking about asking my hairdresser if she wanted to jump on this. Even though she works at a shop, she also does hair at home. I'm going to ask her, thanks for that suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else, family or friends that are into haircare like me.


you are too funny

Nobody cares about hair around here but me.(besides my broke cousin who loves to do hair but I doubt she would drop 180 on a dryer)


----------



## glam- (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well, ladies, I put my order in the mail today.  I'm so excited, I'm getting a PIBBS! _Yay!_ 

You know I've been debating over this.I even discussed it with a male friend and told him all the reasons I NEEDED it and sent a picture.  So in response he sent me a picture of the Maserati that he NEEDS.  In reply I  told him that the Pibbs was the high end Italian sportscar equivalent for hair dryers, but the mine would only set me back a couple hundred and I would look_ good_


----------



## natieya (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Maserati, eh? Hee hee...


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My Pibbs is in route, scheduled to be delivered on Friday!

I'm kinda thinking of taking a half day on Friday, so I can be there when my baby arrives.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Hey Marbel, this is what I think about that...


 
OMG, gotcha!  You are too funny ...


----------



## zora (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just to clarify, when the word 'quota' is mentioned, does that mean he's only going to give the special price to the 1st 50 orders with the code?

And what happens if we don't meet this 'quota'?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I really want to order a Pibbs because I can just roll it into my closet when I'm done. My SO will flip if I buy anything else hair related. Also I still have a regular Goldhot Hooded Dryer but I'm willing to part with it because I get tired of plugging that thing up and sitting it on my Dining Room Table.  Somebody help what should I do?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OrangeMoon said:


> I really want to order a Pibbs because I can just roll it into my closet when I'm done. My SO will flip if I buy anything else hair related. Also I still have a regular Goldhot Hooded Dryer but I'm willing to part with it because I get tired of plugging that thing up and sitting it on my Dining Room Table.  Somebody help what should I do?


 
_Go for it! _


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> _Go for it! _


 
I going to do it because I just realized everytime I sit under the Golden Hot Dryer since my table is low I have slouch down to sit under it  The Pibbs is adjustable correct?


----------



## vslady (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Just to clarify, when the word 'quota' is mentioned, does that mean he's only going to give the special price to the 1st 50 orders with the code?
> 
> And what happens if we don't meet this 'quota'?


 
There is no "quota."

I'm not sure what you mean by what happens.  Those who order will have a Pibbs at a great price and if there are less than 50 orders, I don't intend to further negotiate with Tony.  He is meeting his side of the deal, LHCF....who knows??


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OrangeMoon said:


> I going to do it because I just realized everytime I sit under the Golden Hot Dryer since my table is low I have slouch down to sit under it  The Pibbs is adjustable correct?



Yes, it it very adjustable, think "double jointed" !!!!


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just checked the UPS website, my Pibbs 514 is currently enroute from Raleigh, NC heading east to where I live.

I'm like a kid a Xmas time, . I am literally bouncing :bouncegre:bouncegre: off the walls. ETA: tomorrow morning or tomorrow afternoon.

I currently have a Venus dryer from Sally's I brought myself before the holidays. And I really like it.  But I probably love my Pibbs even more  

More info to come soon!


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Determined22 said:


> My Pibbs is in route, scheduled to be delivered on Friday!
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of taking a half day on Friday, so I can be there when my baby arrives.


Wish I had taken a half day today cause I would have my baby,  I'm taking tomorrow off to wait for the UPS guy and I'm hiding from the impending sleet.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> There is no "quota."
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by what happens. Those who order will have a Pibbs at a great price and if there are less than 50 orders, I don't intend to further negotiate with Tony. He is meeting his side of the deal, LHCF....who knows??


 
HI VSlady, have you heard yet whether the hood sizes are different btx the 512 and 514? TIA


----------



## vslady (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> HI VSlady, have you heard yet whether the hood sizes are different btx the 512 and 514? TIA


 
Not yet. I have a message into to Tony to call me. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Man I'm glad I saw this...I will be ordering this weekend, this will make my rollersetting challenge MUCH easier! Still debating on 512 or 514


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *GULP* Sorry, I threw up in my mouth alittle bit... no, I'm not asking my smallhead ******** coworkers anything about this offer...erplexed BUT, on a lighter note, I was thinking about asking my hairdresser if she wanted to jump on this. Even though she works at a shop, she also does hair at home. I'm going to ask her, thanks for that suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else, family or friends that are into haircare like me.


 
smallhead ********  now girl...u know thats not nice ::falling out of the chair laughing:: 

chayil


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

514 is about 12 in. across @ widest part.

ETA:: OKay yall, I measured it with a hard ruler, not a tape measure. It's an estimate. It's between 12-13 inches across. There is room for your to wear the grey or black rollers (big rollers). Okay, someone that has a 512, measure it with a ruler and see if it's about the same. Sorry it took me so long to come back with measurements, I started back to school... my brain is fried HTH


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OrangeMoon said:


> I going to do it because I just realized everytime I sit under the Golden Hot Dryer since my table is low I have slouch down to sit under it  The Pibbs is adjustable correct?


 
_It sure is (adjustable), that's the problem I was having with my 8 year old Dazey - it was soooo uncomfortable which made my rollersetting not fun at all._


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm sending my funds in tomorrow for the 512!  I haven't done a roller set in about 2 years so I guess I better go find those rollers.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay, I just compaired sizes with luvmesumhair, and we have the same measurements- alittle shy of 12 inches across the widest part of the hood. I gave that extra inch of possibly 13 inches because the hood gets wider alittle as it goes up, but I couldn't measure the inside of the hood. So the *PIBBS 512 and 514 HAVE THE SAME SIZE HOOD* for all who wants to know


----------



## zora (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> There is no "quota."
> 
> *I'm not sure what you mean by what happens.*  Those who order will have a Pibbs at a great price and if there are less than 50 orders, I don't intend to further negotiate with Tony.  He is meeting his side of the deal, LHCF....who knows??



I asked because the word 'quota' was being thrown around.  Usually when someone mentions meeting a quota, there is some consequence to not meeting it.  

I wasn't sure as to why or how this number of '50' came to play and why it was being monitored on a weekly basis if nothing comes out of whether 50 orders are met.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> Just to clarify, when the word 'quota' is mentioned, does that mean *he's only going to give the special price to the 1st 50 orders with the code*?
> 
> And what happens if we don't meet this 'quota'?


 
I do not think that is going to happen but if we do not meet our quota, I would personally feel bad because he is expecting 50 orders.  that is why he lowered the price.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



OrangeMoon said:


> I really want to order a Pibbs because I can just roll it into my closet when I'm done. My SO will flip if I buy anything else hair related. Also I still have a regular Goldhot Hooded Dryer but I'm willing to part with it because I get *tired of plugging that thing up and sitting it on my Dining Room Table.*  Somebody help what should I do?


I was doing the same exact thing.  But I was also limited to staring at the kitchen wall or reading a book and burning my forehead.  Urghhhhh! 

But not anymore!!!!!  Now I can go on the computer, watch TV (even though I can't hear it).  That passes time quickly!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> I asked because the word 'quota' was being thrown around. Usually when someone mentions meeting a quota, there is some consequence to not meeting it.
> 
> I wasn't sure as to why or how this number of '50' came to play and why it was being monitored on a weekly basis if nothing comes out of whether 50 orders are met.


Yeah, there may be a penalty, none that current (and soon to be) Pibb owners (that jumped on this deal) will feel though. After this offer is over and done with, he may never offer us anything this good or at all again because he was expecting to make a minimum amount of money. The 50 number came about because if he didn't sell atleast 50 dryers, the offer wasn't worth it to him because he wouldn't be making a profit. He has more than 50 to sell, if that's what you meant though. It just comes down to dollars and cents.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Yeah, there may be a penalty, none that current (and soon to be) Pibb owners (that jumped on this deal) will feel though. After this offer is over and done with, *he may never offer us anything this good or at all again because he was expecting to make a minimum amount of money.* The 50 number came about because if he didn't sell atleast 50 dryers, the offer wasn't worth it to him because he wouldn't be making a profit. He has more than 50 to sell, if that's what you meant though. It just comes down to dollars and cents.


Exactly!  

So ladies come on and jump on it!!!  We may want to get a good deal on a steamer in the future!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

What is the count as of now?


----------



## Allandra (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Sounds like a great hair dryer.


----------



## vslady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> What is the count as of now?


 

Well, we've reached the halfway mark, but only 27.


----------



## vslady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> I asked because the word 'quota' was being thrown around. Usually when someone mentions meeting a quota, there is some consequence to not meeting it.
> 
> I wasn't sure as to why or how this number of '50' came to play and why it was being monitored on a weekly basis if nothing comes out of whether 50 orders are met.


 

Just too clarify, Tony is not holding us to 50.  The deal is already in motion so there's no penalty.  The 50 is relevant because that is the figure we based the negotiations and final pricing around.  We chose 50 because when the original idea was discussed, at least 100 folks were interested.  Later, when we did the Pibbs poll, there were at least 50 people who expressed interest in the 512 model and another 50+ who were interested in the 514 within this calendar time period (dec-jan-feb).  We, of course, realize that not everyone would or could follow through so we cut that number in half and asked Tony to offer us a total deal of 50 with some ordering the 512 and some ordering the 514.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Make me number 28, I just put my money order in the mail! It was one of those impulsive buys, but I am sure it was a good investment. Plus, I was inspired by Macheries blog to return to rollersetting more and lay off on the Maxiglide. I hate rollersetting and sitting under my table top Gold-n-Hot, so I expect Pibbs to be a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## zora (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Well, we've reached the halfway mark, but only 27.



It's seems like we're doing good, then.  The orders seem to correlate with the time of the month.

I'm telling you he's gonna get like 30 orders on January 31st at 11:59.  And another 10 on February 1st.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> It's seems like we're doing good, then. The orders seem to correlate with the time of the month.
> 
> I'm telling you he's gonna get like 30 orders on January 31st at 11:59. And another 10 on February 1st.


LOL I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My Pibbs is HERE!!!! *and the crowd goes wild*


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



WaterChylde said:


> My Pibbs is HERE!!!! *and the crowd goes wild*


*CONGRATS!! *


----------



## Adgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*Congrats!*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



WaterChylde said:


> My Pibbs is HERE!!!! *and the crowd goes wild*


That's good girl.  Congradulations!!!!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I told a friend about it, cause I know she's been wanting a Pibbs for a while.  I checked with her yesterday and she said she was waiting to the end of the month to purchase hers.  I bet you're gonna have a lot of orders at the last minute.


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I received mine today. Speedy service. Placed order last Friday, it arrived 1230 at the front desk. Hallelujah!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



4everblessed said:


> I received mine today. Speedy service. Placed order last Friday, it arrived 1230 at the front desk. Hallelujah!!


 
Congrats..........


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Congrats..........




Thank you. Couldn't pass this up at this price.  A deal like this won't last forever. As a friend once told me, "Make hay while the sun still shines."


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just want to say that I am THOROUGHLY pleased with the service. Received my MO on Monday, dryer hit my house on Wednesday. I had emails with the UPS tracking info. I mean what more could I ask for.


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I decided to name mine, Mr. Pibbs.


----------



## vslady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



4everblessed said:


> I decided to name mine, Mr. Pibbs.


 
Omigod!! You stole my name. I was totally going to call him that as an adaptation from the Sydney Poitier movie ("they call me Mr. Tibbs") and introduce him to friends and family as "They call him Mr. Pibbs")

Is that your inspiration??


----------



## vslady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*UPDATE*

So I spoke to Tony earlier and he informed me that he will not accept call-in orders using credit cards.  The *deal is simply a mail-in transaction* using money orders and/or bank checks.  

I know some of you are uncomfortable with that but I would encourage you to consider the experiences of those who've gone before you and keep your receipt from the money order. 

If you still want to pay by credit card, that option is available on their website but you will not get the LHCF discount, e.g., for those who live in the NY/NJ area, the 514 would cost $265 instead of $235.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Don't worry ladies. I know, mailing payments is so 1991, but as long as you keep your money order receipt and send it certified so you can track it, it should be okay. Remember, we used to mail stuff all the time.
I feel your pain though because I was also nervous when I sent mine... shoot, if I could've, I would've put GPS tracking on that bad boy. I overcame that fear and just like the other ladies, I quickly received my Pibbs in perfect order.


----------



## amber815 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Dang man!! I guess I'll be sending my money this weekend. I was trying to convince myself that one day me and the Gold n Hot dryer were going to get along until it showed its true colors the other day by leaving 2 rollers still damp after 2 hours! I had to sit the regular way, then turn 90 degrees to the right then to the left and still wasnt dry!! ....thinking of what to name my 514 as we speak....lol


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



amber815 said:


> Dang man!! I guess I'll be sending my money this weekend. I was trying to convince myself that one day me and the Gold n Hot dryer were going to get along until it showed its true colors the other day by leaving 2 rollers still damp after 2 hours! I had to sit the regular way, then turn 90 degrees to the right then to the left and still wasnt dry!! ....thinking of what to name my 514 as we speak....lol




i know those positions


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Omigod!! You stole my name. I was totally going to call him that as an adaptation from the Sydney Poitier movie ("they call me Mr. Tibbs") and introduce him to friends and family as "They call him Mr. Pibbs")
> 
> Is that your inspiration??


 
No MINE is ALREADY Mr. Pibbs.  Oh well......SIGHs....I guess there will have to be three Mr. Pibbs!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> It's seems like we're doing good, then. The orders seem to correlate with the time of the month.
> 
> *I'm telling you he's gonna get like 30 orders on January 31st at 11:59. And another 10 on February 1st*.


 
Come on now, you KNOW that's not how we roll!!!!


----------



## vslady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> No MINE is ALREADY Mr. Pibbs. Oh well......SIGHs....I guess there will have to be three Mr. Pibbs!


 
Well, fine, then  I'm going to call mine "BLACK" taken from Wesley Snipes Passenger 57 ("Always bet on BLACK").  (I like movie one-liners)


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Omigod!! You stole my name. I was totally going to call him that as an adaptation from the Sydney Poitier movie ("they call me Mr. Tibbs") and introduce him to friends and family as "They call him Mr. Pibbs")
> 
> Is that your inspiration??



Saw-ee vslady I would consider it a case of "divine intervention." My fellow Marine friend suggested that I give it that name. I wanted to name it  Chesty, named after the Marine Corps mascot but decided to go w/Mr. Pibbs instead.

Marines would not take too kindly to that...


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> So I spoke to Tony earlier and he informed me that he will not accept call-in orders using credit cards. The *deal is simply a mail-in transaction* using money orders and/or bank checks.
> 
> ...


 
This is how we get a deal........sans credit card transaction fees oh his part...Tax evasion ....yada yada yada.

So dont be scurrred.  Just save your receipts!


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



jamila75 said:


> No MINE is ALREADY Mr. Pibbs.  Oh well......SIGHs....I guess there will have to be three Mr. Pibbs!



Ok, since that the name is already taken, I will officially rename my dryer, "Yoshi-san." It's Japanese and it's cute.


----------



## The Girl (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



senimoni said:


> What is a control warning light?



yes I was wondering this too as I map out how I am gonna get one.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tenjoy said:


> This is how we get a deal........sans credit card transaction fees oh his part...Tax evasion ....yada yada yada.
> 
> So dont be scurrred.  Just save your receipts!



not necessarily. it may be that he just doesn't want to pay amex, visa, or mastercard their fees for doing the transactions. each retailer has to pay a fee to credit card companies for the transaction. sometimes, those fees are quite high. some gas companies do the same thing...they charge less if you pay cash. all legal.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*TO ALL OF THE LADIES WHO DID NOT GET A RECEIPT IN THE BOX WITH YOUR DRYER::*
Okay, so I spoke to Tony yesterday and told him that I wanted my receipt. As all of you know (who has received the dryer), the warranty card says that in order to get the warranty, it has to be send within 10 days of the date on the receipt. Well, I received my dryer on the 9th (with no receipt in the box), so mine would be out of date by now. I requested that he give me a receipt with todays date on it (or some time within the 10 day timeframe) and I wanted it emailed to me. He emailed my receipt with the date of 1/15/08 on it. I say all this to say, even if you never got a receipt and you think you ran out of time, call him and tell him to date it for the day you call and email it to you and he will. Then you can send your warranty to Pibbs.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *TO ALL OF THE LADIES WHO DID NOT GET A RECEIPT IN THE BOX WITH YOUR DRYER::*
> Okay, so I spoke to Tony yesterday and told him that I wanted my receipt. As all of you know (who has received the dryer), the warranty card says that in order to get the warranty, it has to be send within 10 days of the date on the receipt. Well, I received my dryer on the 9th (with no receipt in the box), so mine would be out of date by now. I requested that he give me a receipt with todays date on it (or some time within the 10 day timeframe) and I wanted it emailed to me. He emailed my receipt with the date of 1/15/08 on it. I say all this to say, even if you never got a receipt and you think you ran out of time, call him and tell him to date it for the day you call and email it to you and he will. Then you can send your warranty to Pibbs.


 
Thanks - will do right now.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Thanks - will do right now.


You can email him too... infact, that's how I got the fastest response from him, through email.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> You can email him too... infact, that's how I got the fastest response from him, through email.


 
That's what I just did - I have emailed him in the past with very quick responses.  I don't want to bother him with phone calls unless I have to.  Thanks again for following up on this.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *TO ALL OF THE LADIES WHO DID NOT GET A RECEIPT IN THE BOX WITH YOUR DRYER::*
> Okay, so I spoke to Tony yesterday and told him that I wanted my receipt. As all of you know (who has received the dryer), the warranty card says that in order to get the warranty, it has to be send within 10 days of the date on the receipt. Well, I received my dryer on the 9th (with no receipt in the box), so mine would be out of date by now. I requested that he give me a receipt with todays date on it (or some time within the 10 day timeframe) and I wanted it emailed to me. He emailed my receipt with the date of 1/15/08 on it. I say all this to say, even if you never got a receipt and you think you ran out of time, call him and tell him to date it for the day you call and email it to you and he will. Then you can send your warranty to Pibbs.



Thanks for the info!!!  What is his e-mail address?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

What is his email address please?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

************************


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> not necessarily. it may be that he just doesn't want to pay amex, visa, or mastercard their fees for doing the transactions. each retailer has to pay a fee to credit card companies for the transaction. sometimes, those fees are quite high. some gas companies do the same thing...they charge less if you pay cash. all legal.


 

Right....thats what i mean, he does not want to pay the credit card companies.   Not to mention around our way NY/NJ cash = no sales tax (illegal, but not saying hes doing this......).


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tenjoy said:


> This is how we get a deal........sans credit card transaction fees oh his part...Tax evasion ....yada yada yada.
> 
> *So dont be scurrred. Just save your receipts*!


I know that's right! Personally, I don't care what he does if he was selling them out of the back of his truck and I knew for a fact that they worked AND I could get a warranty, I'll be the first person in line with cash in my hand


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> [email protected]


Thank you!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

OK.  Just emailed him.  Waiting for his reply.....


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *TO ALL OF THE LADIES WHO DID NOT GET A RECEIPT IN THE BOX WITH YOUR DRYER::*
> Okay, so I spoke to Tony yesterday and told him that I wanted my receipt. As all of you know (who has received the dryer), the warranty card says that in order to get the warranty, it has to be send within 10 days of the date on the receipt. Well, I received my dryer on the 9th (with no receipt in the box), so mine would be out of date by now. I requested that he give me a receipt with todays date on it (or some time within the 10 day timeframe) and I wanted it emailed to me. He emailed my receipt with the date of 1/15/08 on it. I say all this to say, even if you never got a receipt and you think you ran out of time, call him and tell him to date it for the day you call and email it to you and he will. Then you can send your warranty to Pibbs.


 

Thanks for this information!  I'm happy to report that *I received my 512 yesterday*!!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



DozenRoses99 said:


> Thanks for this information! I'm happy to report that *I received my 512 yesterday*!!!!


*Yippie!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

LaPaciencia and Luvmesumhair:
You're welcome, happy to help


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

No word from Tony as of yet!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MtAiry, how did your hair turn out?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> MtAiry, how did your hair turn out?


Beautifully!! On grey rollers too! I'll be posting pics on my fotki later on today. I'm so tempted to buy the black rollers Sista Slick said that sets come out very pretty on those. I'm wondering if I have enough hair though for those.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Beautifully!! On grey rollers too! I'll be posting pics on my fotki later on today. I'm so tempted to buy the black rollers Sista Slick said that sets come out very pretty on those. I'm wondering if I have enough hair though for those.


Can't Wait!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

you can use the big black rollers when using the 514. i saw my hairdresser use black rollers on a sista who had WSL hair.  she used grey around the edges and black mostly in the crown section. she would dry in like 45 minutes.


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Stalking my way to the PO in a few minutes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





add me to the list ladies...I want a 512. 

I need to seperate from my Gold n Hot hood for irreconcilable differences. 



I need you to dry my hair in less than 4 hours and you can't do it. I am sorry my hair holds heat, water and whatever else is out there but I need you to deal. Since my momma got that for me more than 10 yrs ago I may hold on to you or find someone who wants you. I will not throw you out. (yet). Don't be mad when you see PibbMeiser on the scene...just do me one last favor...get in your lane and stay in your lane.



Me and my hair..


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> you can use the big black rollers when using the 514. i saw my hairdresser use black rollers on a sista who had WSL hair. she used grey around the edges and black mostly in the crown section. she would dry in like 45 minutes.


Yeah, but I don't know if my hair is long enough to use them. Everyone that I saw that used the black rollers have LONG hair... my hair is alittle past my shoulders. LOL I'll probably have like 4 black rollers in the top and grey ones everywhere else....


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



StarFish106 said:


> Stalking my way to the PO in a few minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so funny you say that... I was looking at my table top dryer just yesterday and just shook my head. Sitting there looking all sad collecting dust...


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay so I mailed my money order today.  I can't believe how super excited I got as I left the post office!  With MLK day, I doubt I get mine this week, but good things come to those who wait...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MtAiry, you think I should email him again?  

Anyone else emailed him for their receipt and did not get a response yet?


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> MtAiry, you think I should email him again?
> 
> Anyone else emailed him for their receipt and did not get a response yet?



I emailed him this morning and haven't heard back yet.  I'll give him some more time.  I'm sure he will respond.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*I JUST GOT MY PIBBS!

*I'm very happy he arrived, his name is Pibby....He's so cute but I can't use him yet, cause I'm getting a relaxer in the morning   But I turned him on and he's doing well....

Yay!  I'm so excited!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> I emailed him this morning and haven't heard back yet. I'll give him some more time. I'm sure he will respond.


 
I emailed him too this morning, no response as of yet.  I guess he's getting flooded with emails now about receipts.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Determined22 said:


> *I JUST GOT MY PIBBS!*
> 
> I'm very happy he arrived, his name is Pibby....He's so cute but I can't use him yet, cause I'm getting a relaxer in the morning  But I turned him on and he's doing well....
> 
> Yay! I'm so excited!


 
_Congratulations! We have the same name (LOL)_


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



SplashAtl said:


> I emailed him this morning and haven't heard back yet. I'll give him some more time. I'm sure he will respond.


OK.  Thanks.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Determined22 said:


> *I JUST GOT MY PIBBS!*
> 
> I'm very happy he arrived, his name is Pibby....He's so cute but I can't use him yet, cause I'm getting a relaxer in the morning  But I turned him on and he's doing well....
> 
> Yay! I'm so excited!


CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Since there was some issue with receipts I asked for one when I sent away for mine to be included in the box. Maybe that's what folks need to do from this point out is request the receipt when they mail their MO &  info to him. If I get mine this way, I will let the board know.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

When I sent my check today I also included a note asking for my receipt to be included with my shipment or emailed to me.  Hopefully, I'll get it.  I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Deszdamona (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I received my Pibbs but no receipt to fill out my warranty.  Also  what are you ladies putting for "dealer purchased from" and "salon name?"  I guess just leave it blank?


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Ladies please share your results from using the Pibbs dryer!!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

yes....please post pictures of your lovely rollersets


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vitak72 said:


> I received my Pibbs but no receipt to fill out my warranty. Also what are you ladies putting for "dealer purchased from" and "salon name?" I guess just leave it blank?


Dealer Purchased from is Imperial Sales. I just put a line where salon goes... I should've put Salon Lea (that's my name)

Good idea JD and Starfish to send that note to get a receipt in with your order! I agree, everyone from now until the deal is over should do that.

Marbel and LuvsMe, You should give more time. I think the reason why I got a fast response was because I was burning the phone up and emailing- and I knew he was in the office. He may be taking a long weekend today. If he doesn't get to you by Tuesday, email him again- or call- don't forget to tell him to date it for Tuesday (or some date around there) to be w/i the 10 days.

*CONGRATS DETERMINED22!!*


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> yes....please post pictures of your lovely rollersets


I'll be posting pics in my fotki of the set I did last night with the grey rollers. I wish I knew how to make pics smaller because I would like to post them here too.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Dealer Purchased from is Imperial Sales. I just put a line where salon goes... I should've put Salon Lea (that's my name)
> 
> Good idea JD and Starfish to *send that note to get a receipt in with your order!* I agree, everyone from now until the deal is over should do that.
> 
> ...



I included a note to send a receipt but there was not one in the box with the _Pibbsmeister_.  I wonder if a copy of the money order receipt suffice?


----------



## CaliJen (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well, I sent off a cashier check last friday and it arrived Monday 2:12pm still no tracking info as of yet I guess since I am on the West Coast expect a little longer for delivery unless there is a problem...I gave all info as well....so I am waiting patiently and eagerly very hard to do when I see you lovely ladies all getting yours so fast   If I do not hear something by Tuesday which is a week he has received the check then I will give him a call....Hopefully everything is OK?


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



CaliJen said:


> Well, I sent off a cashier check last friday and it arrived Monday 2:12pm *still no tracking* info as of yet I guess since I am on the West Coast expect a little longer for delivery unless there is a problem...I gave all info as well....so I am waiting patiently and eagerly very hard to do when I see you lovely ladies all getting yours so fast   If I do not hear something by Tuesday which is a week he has received the check then I will give him a call....Hopefully everything is OK?



Hey CaliJen, yeah I didn't get any tracking info either (I guess that's normal) and the dryer arrived okay a few days later.  At least you know your check arrived so I think you'll be fine, keep us posted!


----------



## monami (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

i can noi wait till friday....pay day


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



StarFish106 said:


> Since there was some issue with receipts I asked for one when I sent away for mine to be included in the box. Maybe that's what folks need to do from this point out is request the receipt when they mail their MO &  info to him. If I get mine this way, I will let the board know.



I asked for a receipt and for my tracking info to be emailed to me.

He emailed me the tracking info, but didn't include the receipt, even though I specifically asked for it.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I planned to mail my letter off last Saturday. But I forgot it in the car and ended up mailing it Monday afternoon. I didn't send tracking info. b/c I've sent huge checks through the mail b/f and I generally trust the mail. But I'm still waiting for my Pibbs to come.

I was hoping it would come today. Then maybe I'll be able to use it in the morning!

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## SW2011 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just put my money order for the Pibbs 512 in the mail. I'm so excited. I can't wait to get mine!

Thanks to all the ladies who set up this deal. 

GAbeauty


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

The card ask for the serial number....
Where do you find it at?


TIA


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well, the company signed for my M.O. yesterday at 1 pm. So I guess I'll just sit tight until no later than Fri. If *Pibalina* is not with her mama by then, it's on . 

Thanks ladies for orchestrating this big savings!!!


----------



## santia (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I can't wait for the rest of you girls to get your "BABY" 

I am sooooooooooo in love with Dream it's not even funny. I've been able to watch T.V. sitting on the bed or be on the computer while drying my hair. Doing all of this comfortably


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



santia said:


> I can't wait for the rest of you girls to get your "BABY"
> 
> I am sooooooooooo in love with Dream it's not even funny. I've been able to watch T.V. sitting on the bed or be on the computer while drying my hair. Doing all of this comfortably



I totally agree.  I love my Pibbs (Black Beauty).  My set has lasted and still looks good for the whole week.  When I go to the salon it only last about 4 days.  Tonight I'll wash, dc and set for the week.  I am loving this!!!


----------



## natieya (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Ok, so I finally assembled my 514. Anyone else found it extraordinarily hard to connect the top part to the base? I had to ask my uncle to help, and even he struggled a bit to get it on. 

It looked like the top part should fit the tube all the way in the hole in the hood part, but it doesn't. It's just barely on (and after all that effort! WHEW!) At least there was some gel or something in there that was supposed to help lubricate it and make it easier to fit on there...but man...that was challenging.  

Also, how do you open the hood again? It feels like I'm going to break it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



natieya said:


> Also, how do you open the hood again? It feels like I'm going to break it. Thanks ladies!


 
Yeah, I saw that you have to "pull forward then up;"  I've tried pulling in every direction, and I could not get my visor open on my 514.  I used it today for the first time to DC and I just ducked under to get in the dryer.  Anyone have any other tips for opening the visor?  I'm afraid I'm going to snap it off.  

After I rinse this conditioner off, I'm going to do a rollerset and get back under the dryer.  So far I love it!  I used to airdry most of the time, and never got under the dryer to DC because it was too inconvenient to get the dryer out and prop it up on the phone books...  I feel like that won't be the case anymore now that I have my Pibbs.  I'm so glad I took advantage of this!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## natieya (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaReyna756 said:


> Yeah, I saw that you have to "pull forward then up;"  I've tried pulling in every direction, and I could not get my visor open on my 514.  I used it today for the first time to DC and I just ducked under to get in the dryer.  Anyone have any other tips for opening the visor?  I'm afraid I'm going to snap it off.
> 
> After I rinse this conditioner off, I'm going to do a rollerset and get back under the dryer.  So far I love it!  I used to airdry most of the time, and never got under the dryer to DC because it was too inconvenient to get the dryer out and prop it up on the phone books...  I feel like that won't be the case anymore now that I have my Pibbs.  I'm so glad I took advantage of this!
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Same here, LaReyna. I also deep conditioned today for the first time at home in a long time. Man, I am so stoked about not having to prop up my dryer on phone books and lean in uncomfortable positions. Also, the temperature adjustability is awesome!  I used to bake under my old one. Now, I have it set on 50 degrees and it's wonderful. *aaaaaaahhhh*


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



natieya said:


> Same here, LaReyna. I also deep conditioned today for the first time at home in a long time. Man, I am so stoked about not having to prop up my dryer on phone books and lean in uncomfortable positions. Also, the temperature adjustability is awesome! I used to bake under my old one. Now, I have it set on 50 degrees and it's wonderful. *aaaaaaahhhh*


Hey ladies, you can open the visor. Hold onto the side of the hood with one hand and the front of the visor with the other. It's now locked in the down position, pull it up and it will open, just hold both parts sturdy while you do it. When it opens, it will be locked in the up position. It does feel like you may be breaking it, but you're not. Because it's new, it's alittle tough the first several times opening and closing it. Since I've had it for about 2 weeks now, it's WAY easier to open than it was at first. hope this helps

I didn't have a hard time putting it on the base. Are you sure it's not already sturdy on there? I also noticed the oil inside. It doesn't click onto the stand or anything. You just have to place it on the stand pressing down just a bit- it doesn't go down all that far.


----------



## natieya (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Hey ladies, you can open the visor. Hold onto the side of the hood with one hand and the front of the visor with the other. It's now locked in the down position, pull it up and it will open, just hold both parts sturdy while you do it. When it opens, it will be locked in the up position. It does feel like you may be breaking it, but you're not. Because it's new, it's alittle tough the first several times opening and closing it. Since I've had it for about 2 weeks now, it's WAY easier to open than it was at first. hope this helps
> 
> I didn't have a hard time putting it on the base. Are you sure it's not already sturdy on there? I also noticed the oil inside. It doesn't click onto the stand or anything. You just have to place it on the stand pressing down just a bit- it doesn't go down all that far.



I think I assumed it would go down a lot further than it did. It seems fine. I have deep conditioned under it and am now under it drying my straw set. 

Thanks for the clarification about the visor. I'm sure mine will get easier as I use it more. I just didn't want to break it...for obvious reasons.


----------



## Be Positive (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Both my hair and I love Yoshi-san (my Pibbs dryer)! No buyer's remorse here.

 

Unfortunately, I was torn between two lovers and I had to let one go. I took my Venus hair dryer back to Sally's for a refund today. For me, it worked very well but I do not have space for 2 stand up dryers in my quarters. I had it since Dec 07 and it still works, so I'm guessing that they will put it out for display or transfer it to another store. I could be wrong. My Venus will be missed: crying3:


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay everyone, I've posted my pics from my Pibbs rollerset in my fotki, along with pics of me under the dryer to show space w/ grey rollers. It also looks like my hair grew a bit (let me know if I'm seeing things LOL)!! I am so excited!! 

WARNING:: I have a lot of new growth, so if my hair looks nice to you, just imagine it if it was all straight!! I hope you like the pics


----------



## vslady (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everyone, I've posted my pics from my Pibbs rollerset in my fotki, along with pics of me under the dryer to show space w/ grey rollers. It also looks like my hair grew a bit (let me know if I'm seeing things LOL)!! I am so excited!!
> 
> WARNING:: I have a lot of new growth, so if my hair looks nice to you, just imagine it if it was all straight!! I hope you like the pics


 

Very nice.  You're going to be APL when/if you relax.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Very nice. You're going to be APL when/if you relax.


OMG! From you keyboard to God's ears!


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Very nice. You're going to be APL when/if you relax.


 
ITA^^^^^. 
Nice shine. You have a ton of NG which always nice around these parts . 

Can't wait to get my Pibsalina.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> OMG! From you keyboard to God's ears!




OK! Gurl you betta claim it 

I like your hair zing. Where did you get it and how do you put it in your hair?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> OK! Gurl you betta claim it
> 
> I like your hair zing. Where did you get it and how do you put it in your hair?


Thank yall for the encouragement! I sure need it Thanks, I got my hairzing from www.hairzing.com I love them! I have 6 of them in different colors. The one you see is a medium one (clear and gold) I have large ones too.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaReyna756 said:


> After I rinse this conditioner off, I'm going to do a rollerset and get back under the dryer. So far I love it! I used to airdry most of the time, and *never got under the dryer to DC because it was too inconvenient to get the dryer out and prop it up on the phone books.*.. I feel like that won't be the case anymore now that I have my Pibbs. I'm so glad I took advantage of this!
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
That brings back memories!!!   Thank GOD for Mr. Pibbs!!!


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

MtAiryHoney- Thanks for posting your pics, very nice! Do you feel like your rollersets actually come out better with the Pibbs or is just faster? 

I cant wait for mine to arrive! I get too antsy and uncomfortable under my tabletop and I think I dont let my hair dry completely...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



HighlyFavored1 said:


> MtAiryHoney- Thanks for posting your pics, very nice! Do you feel like your rollersets actually come out better with the Pibbs or is just faster?
> 
> I cant wait for mine to arrive! I get too antsy and uncomfortable under my tabletop and I think I dont let my hair dry completely...


 
You're welcome, thanks! To be honest, I hadn't done a rollerset on my table top, but it was TOO uncomfortable and took too long to do braid outs and drying my slicked down wet ponytails. I can say that I've also done a airdried rollerset (also in my fotki), the curls were pretty, but they fell the first day. The Pibb curls I have to fight with... I know if I did a set that I wanted to stay curly, they will, probably for atleast 5 days. This is actually my 2nd rollerset on my Pibbs. My first one dried in 25 minutes, this one dried in about the same amount of time, maybe a couple minutes longer. You see all that new growth? I would bet it would be soaked if I tried to do that on my table top. I would say better and faster.

ETA:: Also, faster IS better...


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



natieya said:


> Ok, so I finally assembled my 514. Anyone else found it extraordinarily hard to connect the top part to the base? I had to ask my uncle to help, and even he struggled a bit to get it on.
> 
> It looked like the top part should fit the tube all the way in the hole in the hood part, but it doesn't. It's just barely on (and after all that effort! WHEW!) At least there was some gel or something in there that was supposed to help lubricate it and make it easier to fit on there...but man...that was challenging.
> 
> Also, how do you open the hood again? It feels like I'm going to break it. Thanks ladies!


 
I did have a hard time as well with the hood, but it seems to have stuck on there pretty good, even though it didn't seem like it went down all the way. On the hood visor, I put a couple of drops of oil that I use for my hair shears in the joint openings and after about 3 uses, it comes up and goes down without the whole squeaking and breaking feeling...I imagine any type of lubricant like that will work. I gotta say, though, I LOVES THE PIBBS...I have even done my friends hair with it and she is loving it also! 50 minutes after a set and I'm outta there!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



FindingMe said:


> I did have a hard time as well with the hood, but it seems to have stuck on there pretty good, even though it didn't seem like it went down all the way. On the hood visor, *I put a couple of drops of oil *that I use for my hair shears in the joint openings and after about 3 uses, it comes up and goes down without the whole squeaking and breaking feeling...I imagine any type of lubricant like that will work. I gotta say, though, I LOVES THE PIBBS...I have even done my friends hair with it and she is loving it also! 50 minutes after a set and I'm outta there!



Great idea *FindingMe *and WELCOME!!!! 

*MtAiryHoney *"_drying in 25_"...it just doesn't get any better than that!!!  I also can't get over the way the Pibbs dries so fast on COOL.  I took this bad boy down to 30-35 degrees on my 1st try and it was dry in 30,  to be honest it probably was dry before that since I don't have much hair to dry, but 30 min was when I "checked" for dryness.  Your rollerset looks divine girl!  *I co-sign that you WILL be to APL in a flash!!!*


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everyone, I've posted my pics from my Pibbs rollerset in my fotki, along with pics of me under the dryer to show space w/ grey rollers. It also looks like my hair grew a bit (let me know if I'm seeing things LOL)!! I am so excited!!
> 
> WARNING:: I have a lot of new growth, so if my hair looks nice to you, just imagine it if it was all straight!! I hope you like the pics


 

Looks good, very shiny.  I tried Macherie's method yesterday and took some photos too, but fotki says I'm out of space without having to join for unlimited storage.  I will post as soon as my 30 days is up to add more space.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

You did really good and your looks great!



MtAiryHoney said:


> OMG! From you keyboard to God's ears!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My Pibbs arrived today!! The money order arrived in Syosset on Thursday 1/17/08 so it was a really fast turn around given the federal holiday. UPS is working though

Thanks to the ladies who arranged for this discount. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I called out there and they said they aren't extending it past 1/31,but if any money orders or bank checks come in a little past that thatit shouldn't be a problem.I told my daughter about it who is a hair junkie and begged me to get her one, so I will get her one for a very early birthday gift.Here is her logic...If I pay you back for this then i could get a gift on my b'day right? LOL..Lord, she is 26.....


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well I finally sent off my money order this past weekend.  I'm excited about finally getting my Pibbs after waiting for 2 years!!!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Jakibro said:


> I called out there and they said they aren't extending it past 1/31,but if any money orders or bank checks come in a little past that thatit shouldn't be a problem.I told my daughter about it who is a hair junkie and begged me to get her one, so I will get her one for a very early birthday gift.Here is her logic...If I pay you back for this then i could get a gift on my b'day right? LOL..Lord, she is 26.....



Aww, com'on mom I am 30+++ and I know if my step daughter paid me back for a Pbbs if she wanted it, I still would owe her a b-day gift.  But that if she paid me back before the birthday.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaPaciencia said:


> Great idea *FindingMe *and WELCOME!!!!
> 
> *Thanks! Glad to be here!!*


----------



## glam- (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

UPS tried to deliver mine today- but I was out.  I didn't expect them to be working on the holiday- but I guess UPS doesn't stop.  I have to say Tony's turnaround is quick, I think I sent my MO off on Thursday!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Jakibro said:


> *I called out there and they said they aren't extending it past 1/31*,but if any money orders or bank checks come in a little past that thatit shouldn't be a problem.I told my daughter about it who is a hair junkie and begged me to get her one, so I will get her one for a very early birthday gift.Here is her logic...If I pay you back for this then i could get a gift on my b'day right? LOL..Lord, she is 26.....



Well I guess that answers that...time to pony up the dough so I can get my Pibbs.  I refuse to miss out on this deal!


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Please!!!!! You know that's my only child, she knows her mama is still going to give her spoiled behind gifts...plural! lol...So she told me i can use her pibbs,but i want my own! waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Please somebody help me out. What is so great about this dryer? I have been here for over 2 years and never even heard of it. Is this thing gonna blow my Sallys Ion out of the water? Is it great b/c you can sit under it with a chair? Is that the appeal? I am a little lazy. I cant read thru this massive thread! LOL!


----------



## clever (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Jakibro said:


> Please!!!!! You know that's my only child, she knows her mama is still going to give her spoiled behind gifts...plural! lol...So she told me i can use her pibbs,but i want my own! waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!


aww!that's cute.Maybe I can ask my mom if she wants to get an early gift for her only daughter.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Pibbs owners - those of you who emailed Tony for a receipt - have you heard back from him yet?  I haven't received my receipt and it's been about 10 days now.


----------



## natieya (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I still don't have a receipt either.   I am big on warranties. I usually end up needed them. I hope we can get receipts eventually.


----------



## neonbright (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



naturallady said:


> Please somebody help me out. What is so great about this dryer? I have been here for over 2 years and never even heard of it. Is this thing gonna blow my Sallys Ion out of the water? Is it great b/c you can sit under it with a chair? Is that the appeal? I am a little lazy. I cant read thru this massive thread! LOL!


 
Girl we joined about the same, time.  I heard of it wasn't sure what they were talking about until one day last year around August, I caught on and reasearched with the threads and bought one.  Girl get one you will not regreat it.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Whooo Hoooo!!!!    I just mailed my money order for the PIBBS 514.  I can't wait for my hair to be long enough to rollerset.  In the meantime, I'm just going to  practice on my daughter.


----------



## vslady (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*UPDATE REGARDING RECEIPTS*

So I just spoke with Tony (he called me and he never calls me). He explained that he has been receiving many many email requests regarding the receipts. He explained that he is going to do all the receipts at one time at the conclusion of the discount (sit down for about an hour and write them up and email them out to you all). 

I absolutely understand your concerns about having a receipt and the warranty, but we need to also understand that Tony/Imperial Sales is a wholesale distributor and does not normally handle individual sales and is not at the warehouse packing up the boxes. He has been phenomenal and done everything he said he would do. He will send out the receipts and they will be dated on that date so many of you will get an extra month or so on the warranty. 

Please be patient. Thanks. 

*Also, for those keeping count, we are at 34*


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



naturallady said:


> Please somebody help me out. What is so great about this dryer? I have been here for over 2 years and never even heard of it. Is this thing gonna blow my Sallys Ion out of the water? Is it great b/c you can sit under it with a chair? Is that the appeal? I am a little lazy. I cant read thru this massive thread! LOL!


 
I am in NYC (home of the $10 Dominican W&S on Mon - Wed) and the Pibbs is all it's cracked up to be for fast drying.  Every Dominican salon I have been to in this area has Pibbs dryers.  It's something about the engineering of the air flow that helps the hair to dry faster than other dryers.  I have never been under the Pibbs for more than 1 hour and that was with a full head 20 inch weave set on gray magnetic rollers.

The Pibbs is all about saving time plus it has the added plus of being pole mounted so you can sit under it.  I had a table top dryer and stacking it on books to sit underneath was a pain.  And it would always take hours to get my hair dry.  I have been airdrying for the last few weeks and at a minimum it takes 4 hours for my mesh rollerset to dry.  With the Pibbs I am guessing 30 minutes.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> *UPDATE REGARDING RECEIPTS*
> 
> So I just spoke with Tony (he called me and he never calls me). He explained that he has been receiving many many email requests regarding the receipts. He explained that he is going to do all the receipts at one time at the conclusion of the discount (sit down for about an hour and write them up and email them out to you all).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update.  Will wait and see.


----------



## dream13 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Alright ladies, I've been lurking through this thread long enough...I'm convinced! I'm headed out to mail my money order now! 

I'm so excited...and scared . I literally have no excuse not to do my own hair now. Wish me luck! I'M GON NEED IT!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



dream13 said:


> Alright ladies, I've been lurking through this thread long enough...I'm convinced! I'm headed out to mail my money order now!
> 
> I'm so excited...and scared . I literally have no excuse not to do my own hair now. Wish me luck! I'M GON NEED IT!


 
Good Luck!


----------



## clever (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

vs,
what is our order count up to now?


----------



## tatje (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm worried because I mailed out my money order on Wednesday and it is Tuesday and it still hasn't been sign for. I sent it priority mail with it certified. I send things all the time to the NY and it gets there in 2-3 days without priority so I don't know what is going on or where it is.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I am putting my money order in the mail today!


----------



## vslady (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> I'm worried because I mailed out my money order on Wednesday and it is Tuesday and it still hasn't been sign for. I sent it priority mail with it certified. I send things all the time to the NY and it gets there in 2-3 days without priority so I don't know what is going on or where it is.


 
Shouldn't USPS be able to track it?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

ok, i just wanted to be absolutely sure of what i need to do. i have finally made up my mind and i want to get this dryer  so i just sned my money order (certified mail) to them , do i need to email him anything else on top of that? or should I request my reciept when i send my money order? also , do we know of they have any more 512 left?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

any news on international orders?


----------



## tatje (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> Shouldn't USPS be able to track it?


 
Yes, I been tracking it with usps and it keeps saying it was accepted on Wednesday. That's a long time to me. Don't you think so?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



mzhotniz86 said:


> ok, i just wanted to be absolutely sure of what i need to do. i have finally made up my mind and i want to get this dryer  so i just sned my money order (certified mail) to them , do i need to email him anything else on top of that? or should I request my reciept when i send my money order? also , do we know of they have any more 512 left?


 
No there is nothing else you need to - as long as you include all your contact info and shipping info on a separate piece of paper with the MO.  Get certified mail/return receipt for signature.  This way you will be able to track it.  Put the Discount Code on the MO along with which Pibbs you want.  Include your name on the MO.  Also I would take directly to PO.  Make sure to keep you MO receipt.  As for Pibbs receipts (see earlier post from VSLady), Tony is waiting until he receives all orders (at the end of the month) before he sends out any receipts.  So don't expect one with your order.  As far as I know, he still has the 512s available, I haven't read anything different.  He will contact you directly is there is a problem.  I hope this helps.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> Yes, I been tracking it with usps and it keeps saying it was accepted on Wednesday. That's a long time to me. Don't you think so?


 
Accepted meaning by the PO - not delivered.  I would wait until this evening and check again.  If not, call the post office and see what they have say.  The tracking should show it's progress - and you are right it should be there, at today at the latest.  Yesterday was a holiday - so maybe it was held up because of that.  Don't worry - you have your receipt for it.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> No there is nothing else you need to - as long as you include all your contact info and shipping info on a separate piece of paper with the MO. Get certified mail/return receipt for signature. This way you will be able to track it. Put the Discount Code on the MO along with which Pibbs you want. Include your name on the MO. Also I would take directly to PO. Make sure to keep you MO receipt. As for Pibbs receipts (see earlier post from VSLady), Tony is waiting until he receives all orders (at the end of the month) before he sends out any receipts. So don't expect one with your order. As far as I know, he still has the 512s available, I haven't read anything different. He will contact you directly is there is a problem. I hope this helps.


 
yes , thanks!!


----------



## dream13 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Good Luck!


 
Thanks Marbel!  Just sent it off...


----------



## vslady (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> Yes, I been tracking it with usps and it keeps saying it was accepted on Wednesday. That's a long time to me. Don't you think so?


 
For priority, yes.  But it sounds like the delay is with USPS.  Accepted just means the USPS took the package from you.  Hopefully, there'll be an update today since yesterday was a postal holiday.  You certified the envelope so I think it will be okay.  Keep us posted.


----------



## tatje (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Accepted meaning by the PO - not delivered. I would wait until this evening and check again. If not, call the post office and see what they have say. The tracking should show it's progress - and you are right it should be there, at today at the latest. Yesterday was a holiday - so maybe it was held up because of that. Don't worry - you have your receipt for it.


 
Yeah, i'm going to wait till the end of today maybe even give them tommorow and that's it. I really want the Pibbs, especially for this deal.  Accepted means it was excepted at the Post Office from me at 1:41pm on Jan. 16th. I'll try to be patient. Thanks for responding.


----------



## tatje (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> For priority, yes. But it sounds like the delay is with USPS. Accepted just means the USPS took the package from you. Hopefully, there'll be an update today since yesterday was a postal holiday. You certified the envelope so I think it will be okay. Keep us posted.


 

I will. Thanks.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*WooHoo Pibbs!!!*Sorry, I just had to throw that in...


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

sorry for all the dumb questions  , but i noticed a couple ladies sent postal money orders. is this required? or can i just hop down to amscot and send them one of those?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *WooHoo Pibbs!!!*Sorry, I just had to throw that in...


 
I second that ... I enjoy sitting under my Pibby ...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



mzhotniz86 said:


> sorry for all the dumb questions  , but i noticed a couple ladies sent postal money orders. is this required? or can i just hop down to amscot and send them one of those?


It's not a dumb question. I know paying this way is very nerve racking LOL I used a postal money order only because they sell them at the post office and I had to send it by the post office anyway. Also, you don't have to carry that cash around, they can just take it off of your credit or debit card and then send it off for you. It's killing two birds with one stone. HTH

ETA:: Nope, it's not required. It can be any money order.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Marbel said:


> Pibbs owners - those of you who emailed Tony for a receipt - have you heard back from him yet? I haven't received my receipt and it's been about 10 days now.


NOPE


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> *UPDATE REGARDING RECEIPTS*
> 
> So I just spoke with Tony (he called me and he never calls me). He explained that he has been receiving many many email requests regarding the receipts. He explained that he is going to do all the receipts at one time at the conclusion of the discount (sit down for about an hour and write them up and email them out to you all).
> 
> ...


 
Oh OK.  Thanks.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> It's not a dumb question. I know paying this way is very nerve racking LOL I used a postal money order only because they sell them at the post office and I had to send it by the post office anyway. Also, you don't have to carry that cash around, they can just take it off of your credit or debit card and then send it off for you. It's killing two birds with one stone. HTH
> 
> ETA:: Nope, it's not required. It can be any money order.


 

thanks hon    i went ahead sent my payment off today with their money order and certified mail   im so excited!!


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

http://www.idealsalons.com/Free-Standing-Hair-Dryer_p_16-8.html

There have been discussions on Chinese knock-offs. The link above will get you there. When I called, they stated the dryer was "no brand" just manufactured in China. Look at the price. I'm not sure if it's equal to a Pibbs 512 or 514.

I'm new to the forum and plan to order the 514 tomorrow.  For members, that have already received their Pibby....is it engraved Pibbs?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> http://www.idealsalons.com/Free-Standing-Hair-Dryer_p_16-8.html
> 
> There have been discussions on Chinese knock-offs. The link above will get you there. When I called, they stated the dryer was "no brand" just manufactured in China. Look at the price. I'm not sure if it's equal to a Pibbs 512 or 514.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and plan to order the 514 tomorrow. For members, that have already received their Pibby....is it engraved Pibbs?


 
It has Pibbs 514 Kwik Dry on it and the knobs are red (I think, I'm trying to remember) and the stand is all metal, no plastic on it at all. Also, it has on the back of the hood Pibbs, Inc. made in Italy and it also has a serial number on it. You get a 1 yr warranty from the Pibbs company too. It may be equal in what it can do, but where's the company that stand behind the quality of the item? Where's the warranty? Where's the word of mouth recommendations? These are all reasons why I chose to get the Pibbs. It's a well known company, used by salons (you know they're not buying junk), other ladies have bought it and raved about it, and after all of that, you have a company that's willing to vouch for the quality by offering a warranty.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Thanks for the info. Just wanted to know how to spot an "imposter."


----------



## dream13 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> http://www.idealsalons.com/Free-Standing-Hair-Dryer_p_16-8.html
> 
> There have been discussions on Chinese knock-offs. The link above will get you there. When I called, they stated the dryer was "no brand" just manufactured in China. Look at the price. I'm not sure if it's equal to a Pibbs 512 or 514.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and plan to order the 514 tomorrow. For members, that have already received their Pibby....is it engraved Pibbs?


 
Wow.   The specs seem pretty similar to the 514.  I don't blame you for being apprehensive.  I've heard about the Chinese knockoffs too. I actually called Pibbs Industries re: this, and the gentleman assured me that to his knowledge none of the imitations actually bear the name Pibbs.  They're just look-a-likes. He also confirmed that Imperial Sales is an official Pibbs wholeseller, and the warranty will be upheld.  HTH!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My momz called and said that my dryer arrived! Woo hoo! I'm at work and I can't wait to get home to look at it. 

I'd been holding off on washing and succumbed to an itchy scalp yesterday but I'm tempted to do my hair today. I'm excited!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ajoyfuljoy said:


> My momz called and said that my dryer arrived! Woo hoo! I'm at work and I can't wait to get home to look at it.
> 
> I'd been holding off on washing and succumbed to an itchy scalp yesterday but I'm tempted to do my hair today. I'm excited!!!


CONGRATS!! Shoot, there's nothing wrong with washing again... or just wetting and DCing... you know you wanna try it


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> It has Pibbs 514 Kwik Dry on it and the knobs are red (I think, I'm trying to remember) and the stand is all metal, no plastic on it at all. Also, it has on the back of the hood Pibbs, Inc. made in Italy and it also has a serial number on it. *You get a 1 yr warranty from the Pibbs company too. It may be equal in what it can do, but where's the company that stand behind the quality of the item? Where's the warranty? Where's the word of mouth recommendations? These are all reasons why I chose to get the Pibbs. It's a well known company, used by salons (you know they're not buying junk), other ladies have bought it and raved about it, and after all of that, you have a company that's willing to vouch for the quality by offering a warranty*.


 


girl , i read this and just bust out laughing  you know you need to be on a commercial for them right? lol. an original Pibbs spokeswoman


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



mzhotniz86 said:


> girl , i read this and just bust out laughing  you know you need to be on a commercial for them right? lol. an original Pibbs spokeswoman


LOL I know... I'm a regular Vanna BLACK


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I have my money order and I am off to the post office.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



trinimonpeaches said:


> I have my money order and I am off to the post office.



I just sent my money order off today!!! I am soooooo excited. I have to make a spot for Pibby.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> CONGRATS!! Shoot, there's nothing wrong with washing again... or just wetting and DCing... you know you wanna try it


 


LOL!!!

Ladies you might want to jump on this thing with its free shipping. *My 512 came in two boxes and I imagine that wasn't cheap to send.*


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

*sigh* I wish I could get one...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



naturallady said:


> *sigh* I wish I could get one...


 
Don't worry, your day is gonna come


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just put my Pibbs together! It is beautiful!!! When I look at my gorgeous 512, I think SALON! I've always been a DIYer, but this totally puts me on another level. I love the idea of DIYers kicking it up a notch and using professional appliances like the Pibbs.

I live at home and my room is probably as big as a single person dorm room! No joke!!!

My bookcase is in my closet and my dirty clothes hamper is on my bed in the corner, really!

But I said I'd sacrifice and find space for my Pibbs, and I actually found a little nook in my room where there was miraculously just enough clearance for it to fit!

I don't mind looking at it all the time, b/c my hair is important to me. It will be like another piece of furniture.

That was definitely $180 well spent, thanks LHCF!!!

And for those of you that don't know, the 512 has rolly wheels, so it can be easily wheeled from room to room.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Well, I boycotted Xmas this year...didn't buy gifts for ANYONE.  Have decided to come off the Scrooge impersonation....I'm buying a total of three...keeping one and sending one to each of my sisters that can't afford to go to the salon any longer.  You think this will make up for no present at Xmas.  By the way, they purchased my favorites for XMAS...gift certificate to IHOP and another to a spa!


----------



## vslady (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> Well, I boycotted Xmas this year...didn't buy gifts for ANYONE. Have decided to come off the Scrooge impersonation....I'm buying a total of three...keeping one and sending one to each of my sisters that can't afford to go to the salon any longer. You think this will make up for no present at Xmas. By the way, they purchased my favorites for XMAS...gift certificate to IHOP and another to a spa!


 
I'm speechless.  You are a great sister.  How much was that IHOP gift certificate??  YOu should be able to eat there all year long!!!  Wow.  Very sweet.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



ajoyfuljoy said:


> I just put my Pibbs together! It is beautiful!!! When I look at my gorgeous 512, I think SALON! I've always been a DIYer, but this totally puts me on another level. I love the idea of DIYers kicking it up a notch and using professional appliances like the Pibbs.
> 
> That was definitely $180 well spent, thanks LHCF!!!
> 
> And for those of you that don't know, the 512 has rolly wheels, so it can be easily wheeled from room to room.




So happy to hear that!   I dropped payment for my 512 off at the post office today!


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

They both overspent for what they can afford. $50.00 for IHOP and $125.00 for the spa.  They are both trying to "negotiate" with the credit card companies.  I feel so bad that they spent money that they can't afford.

I hoping that the dryers will help them curb their spending by not going to a salon.  The main reason most people say they go to the salon is for the "really hot" hair dryers.


----------



## skipper (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

has anybody on the west coast received their pibbs yet? if so how long did it take from the time you mailed your check


----------



## CaliJen (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vanesart said:


> has anybody on the west coast received their pibbs yet? if so how long did it take from the time you mailed your check


 

I got mine yesterday! I mailed cashier check out on Jan. 11, 2008 afternoon and yesterday evening it was delivered around 6:30pm which was a surprise to me....I thought UPS was closed! So I would guess 5 business days give or take....


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> They both overspent for what they can afford. $50.00 for IHOP and $125.00 for the spa. They are both trying to "negotiate" with the credit card companies. I feel so bad that they spent money that they can't afford.
> 
> I hoping that the dryers will help them curb their spending by not going to a salon. The main reason most people say they go to the salon is for the "really hot" hair dryers.


 
You are a spectacular sis!!! I hope that the plan works out that way .


----------



## tatje (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay I checked usps and it says my money order was delivered. Whew! Didn't want to get loud with the usps people. Now I'm just waiting to be part of the PIBBS CLUB.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



tatje said:


> Okay I checked usps and it says my money order was delivered. Whew! Didn't want to get loud with the usps people. Now I'm just waiting to be part of the PIBBS CLUB.


 
Great shouldn't be long now - I say by Thursday or Friday you should have it.


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Guess what!  I had an old money market acct with my ex that we never closed.  Well he just closed it and sent me my half and I am mailing off my money order TODAY!  I'm so excited!


----------



## glam- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

UPS delivered my PIBBS yesterday.  I was so excited I wanted to rip the boxes open, but I was so tired I figured I should wait.  Plus, I went to the Dominican Salon last Thursday and I'm trying to get at least a week's wear out of my temporarily straight hair (I usually wash 2x a week, so this is hard for me)

But when I do wash I will definitely be sitting under my PIBBS 
Thanks VSlady for working out this deal!


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> Beautifully!! On grey rollers too! I'll be posting pics on my fotki later on today. I'm so tempted to buy the black rollers Sista Slick said that sets come out very pretty on those. I'm wondering if I have enough hair though for those.


 

I use Black rollers too...looks great.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> Guess what! I had an old money market acct with my ex that we never closed. Well he just closed it and sent me my half and I am mailing off my money order TODAY! I'm so excited!


 
Wow, that's amazing ... congratulations :waytogo:


----------



## missvi (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm thinking about getting Pibbs 514.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just checked and my payment was delivered yesterday.  Won't be long now!!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Every time I come in here.....its like a dang party.  One would think you guys have winning scratch offs or something .

I love the love.


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Lavendar said:


> I just checked and my payment was delivered yesterday. Won't be long now!!!!


 

Me Too!!! I can't wait


----------



## LABETT (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



missvi said:


> I'm thinking about getting Pibbs 514.


Me too Girl,I was debating on which one to purchase.
The 514 will be best for me and I am mailing out my money order today.


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

  Pibsalina just arrived!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited and tonite is cowashing!!!!!!!
Tony received my M.O last Fri. and it only took 3 business days for "her" to meet mommy!!!!!!!


Thanks Ladies for arranging such a wonderful deal!!!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



caribgirl said:


> Pibsalina just arrived!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited and tonite is cowashing!!!!!!!
> Tony received my M.O last Fri. and it only took 3 business days for "her" to meet mommy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies for arranging such a wonderful deal!!!!!


*CONGRATS!!!!!*


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Just sent out my money order today! Can't wait! I will definitely post when it gets here


----------



## Prodigee19 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Hello Long Hair Ladies,

I sent my money order today as well. I almost bought the 514 in August for $400, but decided to wait until the new year and was blessed to come across this deal.

Thanks to all who were instrumental in making his deal possible. I wil be forever grateful.  Rolling with joy.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I sent in my check!!!!  I can't wait until my 514 gets here!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Yes!  I mailed off my money order today!!   I'm one day closer to my 514!!  I'm thinking about naming him Onyx.  Now, what to do with my Babyliss hooded dryer?  She was good to me, but it was time for an upgrade. (not really, but I couldn't pass up this deal!!)


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Prodigee19 said:


> Hello Long Hair Ladies,
> 
> I sent my money order today as well.* I almost bought the 514 in August for $400*, but decided to wait until the new year and was blessed to come across this deal.
> 
> Thanks to all who were instrumental in making his deal possible. I wil be forever grateful.  Rolling with joy.


 
In the words of Chris Rock: "Good laaawwwwwd that's a lot of money!!!"


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I just got my 512 today!!!! I'm doing the happy dance.  :bouncegre  I wish I could wash my hair right now.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Sending my money order out this friday!  Yay - did you ladies send it at the post office so you could get tracking?


----------



## maymajesty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I am soooo getting the 514!! Thanks to all who worked on this.


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I got my tracking info today and 
I SHOULD GET IT TODAY!!!!!






WOO-FREAKING HOOO!!









_COME TO MAMA!!!_​


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> Yes!  I mailed off my money order today!!   I'm one day closer to my 514!!  I'm thinking about naming him Onyx.  Now, what to do with my Babyliss hooded dryer?  She was good to me, but it was time for an upgrade. (not really, but I couldn't pass up this deal!!)



If I wasn't buying a Pibbs myself, I would buy your BabyBliss.  You could probably sell it to another MD lady.  I'm sure someone will be interested.


----------



## tatje (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I got tracking for my Pibbs as well and it should be here on Friday. To bad I'll be at work. I'll probably have to pick it up on Sat.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I received an email yesterday containing my tracking information.  It's scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I got my tracking information and my 512 is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  I didn't know that it came in two boxes though.  Is it pretty easy to assemble?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



JD2'd said:


> I got my tracking information and my 512 is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  I didn't know that it came in two boxes though. Is it pretty easy to assemble?


Yup, after you screw the one screw in, you put the hood onto the stand and you're done.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I hope we make the 50 count.  This is a good deal and he is holding up his end of the bargain by selling it to us at that price, thinking that he will sell at least 50 in a month.


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> I hope we make the 50 count.  This is a good deal and he is holding up his end of the bargain by selling it to us at that price, thinking that he will sell at least 50 in a month.




I think we're probably at 40 now, so all we need is 10 or so more.  You can count me in for next week.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



JD2'd said:


> I got my tracking information and my 512 is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  I didn't know that it came in two boxes though. Is it pretty easy to assemble?


 
It's super simple to assemble.
My husband pulled out his wratchet (sp) set (he loves the chance to pull out his tools) but it only required 1 bolt to be screwed in at the bottom of the base of the pole and then the hood pops onto the top of the poll. The only thing I was not expecting is that the top part of the poll is spring loaded.  I unscrewed the butterfly nut and the spring loaded poll shot up.  It clearly has a label that says to be careful due to spring loaded bar (also in pictures) but I did not look at that first.


----------



## mzsunshine (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Okay, I'm sold! I'll order mine next week.


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I have my cashier check and envelope address.  Next step Post Office for Pibbs 514.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Sending my money order out this friday!  Yay - did you ladies send it at the post office so you could get tracking?


I sure did-Post office and tracking info.


----------



## Judy Marie (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I received my Pibbs 514 on January 5.  Thank you for getting the discount for us.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I ordered 3 yesterday with a certified check.  That should help us make the 50!  I think we will be well over the number on 1 Feb!


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My Pibbs arrived today!!!! I am so excited, but I have to wait until Saturday to rollerset so I am trying not to pay attention to it until then!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



HighlyFavored1 said:


> My Pibbs arrived today!!!! I am so excited, but I have to wait until Saturday to rollerset so *I am trying not to pay attention to it until then*!


LOL Yeah right, you gonna burn a hole through that box lookin' at it so much!


----------



## amber815 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I'm sending my pesos tomorrow!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> I ordered 3 yesterday with a certified check. That should help us make the 50! I think we will be well over the number on 1 Feb!


 
Wow ... 3 ... way to go!


----------



## clever (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



zora said:


> I think we're probably at 40 now, so all we need is 10 or so more. You can count me in for next week.


 
I think we may even have 50 now with everyone that sent orders in the last 2 days.If we aren't at 50 I bet we're close.


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> *CONGRATS!!!!!*


 
Thanks!
Why did I go to bed after 2 am cuz I NEEDED to do a roller set with Pibsalina !

The assembly was very easy: Unscrewed disc and bolt (with my fingers)  from the bottom of pole, placed pole into base, screwed in bolt with disc, popped the hood on the pole, carefully adjusted pole into desired height, and voila- assembly completed!!!!!!!!

Please Ladies!!!!! This is well worth the investment, esp if you frequent the salons- don't let this deal pass you buy. WE all love our hair and this is just a thank you gift for the happy growth and health that it is giving to us !


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



caribgirl said:


> Thanks!
> *Why did I go to bed after 2 am cuz I NEEDED to do a roller set with Pibsalina* !
> 
> The assembly was very easy: Unscrewed disc and bolt (with my fingers) from the bottom of pole, placed pole into base, screwed in bolt with disc, popped the hood on the pole, carefully adjusted pole into desired height, and voila- assembly completed!!!!!!!!
> ...


That's what happened to me the first night!! I was falling asleep under the dryer cuz it was so late. After it dried, I just went to bed and slept in the rollers cuz I was so sleepy- it was after 1 in the morning and I had to be up at 5... you know I was wrong for that


----------



## dream13 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

They signed for my payment today ! Won't be long now...


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I posted an important update in a separate thread. Please read. No more 514 orders for now.   

We are at 61.  Goal reached.  Now Tony is in real profit mode.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> I posted an important update in a separate thread. Please read. No more 514 orders for now.
> 
> We are at 61.  Goal reached.  Now Tony is in real profit mode.



Oh helll no. I just mailed off my payment. I do not want a 512.  what now....


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I thought this update deserved a separate thread but I will also post in the Pibbs Sticky

*Great News*

We have reached and surpassed our goal of 50 orders. Tony reported today that we are at 61 orders and counting!! I think this is excellent that we were able to keep up our side of the deal. I was worried for a moment but LHCF ladies rock!!

Also, Tony is very pleased with the deal and has sent me one of his catalog (with another to come). His company sells everything related to hair (appliances and products and he will work with us again in the future, including that steamer some people want.

*Not so great news (but not bad)*

*If you have not yet sent in your money and order and want the 514 model, please do not*. Currently, Tony and Pibbs Industries itself (they work together closely), have an inventory of 200+ for the 512 model but have less than 20 remaining for the 514. Therefore, I think with the orders already mailed and his obligation to other customers, he is unable to fill anymore orders for the 514 at this time. Those wanting the 512 should proceed as stated in the Pibbs sticky.

However, Tony informed me that he and Pibbs are expecting a huge order of 400+ of the 514 in late February and he will honor any LHCF orders for the 514 at that time (I love this man, he has been so beautiful throughout this deal). However, you will need to mail in your name, address, email, contact phone number and the discount code by the original deadline of 1/31 in order to reserve your Pibbs 514 (I would also send this information certified). *DO NOT, HOWEVER, MAIL IN THE MONEY ORDER. REPEAT, FOR 514 ORDERS, DO NOT MAIL ANY MONEY AT THIS TIME.* Tony does not want to hold on to any money orders and will only accept the money when he receives the Pibbs 514 at his warehouse. The company does not do back orders. I know this is disappointing and I fell your pain because, I have not yet ordered my 514 and was really looking forward to having Black in my house in another week or so. 

Thus, for all those wanting to know if the deal will be extended, the answer is sorta (only for the 514). 

*Bad News*

While this has been a great experience, there have been some problems. As stated throughout the thread, Tony did not and does not want to deal with phone calls/emails from large numbers of people from LHCF. He asked me to state that he will not accept any more phone calls from members other than Tenjoy and myself. It has been more work than he bargained for and I agree with him wholeheartedly. I think it was helpful to all of us who are/were interested in participating to to have other board members call and email to clarify certain issues in the beginning (thanks MtAiry, Marbel, Santia just to name a few). But at this point, there should be no need to call Tony or Pibbs to verify, confirm, authenticate, etc, unless your Pibbs arrives broken or some similiar issue. 

The LHCF committee definitely represented you all very well in our discussions and negotiations with Tony and Pibbs. We know we have very intelligent and thorough members on the Board and we asked all the questions about fake Pibbs, Tony and his company's relationship and reputation with Pibbs and haircare industry..yada, yada, yada. So again, I ask you to cease and desist from the phone calls and emails (some which were reported to be less than professional in tone) and let us handle the deal. If this behavior continues, I believe we will jeopardize the opportunity for those who still want to order through this deal, to do so.

Thank again. I do love LHCF!!

*Adding Tenjoy's post*

Oh VSLADY forgot to add:

If Tony gets your MO and he is out of 514 he will give you a call please:

*DO NOT CALL HIM!!!!!!!!! *
*DO NOT EMAIL HIM!!!!!!!*

*If you have any questions or concerns please contact me (Tenjoy) via PM and i will handle it THANK YOU.*


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> I posted an important update in a separate thread. Please read. No more 514 orders for now.
> 
> We are at 61. Goal reached. Now Tony is in real profit mode.


 
OMG ... that's excellent! I'm happy for Tony.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Wow... welp, I'm glad we met our end of the number deal.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*


I would like to thank the lovely ladies on the LHCF committee who put this great deal together.  You ladies put in a lot of your time and energy into getting this great deal.


 Just know that we appreciate it!


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

61 orders!!! That is really exciting!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

My Pibbs 514 is here.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Allandra said:


> My Pibbs 514 is here.


CONGRATS!! I know you are so happy!!


----------



## LABETT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> Oh helll no. I just mailed off my payment. I do not want a 512.  what now....


Same Here -I sent my MO yesterday -


----------



## Nenah (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Ummmmmmm ladies don't get this man mad before I order my Pibbs.  


Thanks VSLady


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

I thought I read somewhere in this thread that he had way more 514's than 512's? (I'm too lazy to re-read all 16 pages)   Well, that's what I get for waiting so long.  I guess I might have to wait a few more weeks for my baby....as long as I get one, I'm happy!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



LaShanne said:


> I thought I read somewhere in this thread that he had way more 514's than 512's? (I'm too lazy to re-read all 16 pages) Well, that's what I get for waiting so long. I guess I might have to wait a few more weeks for my baby....as long as I get one, I'm happy!


 
I thought that too.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



vslady said:


> I thought this update deserved a separate thread but I will also post in the Pibbs Sticky
> 
> *Great News*
> 
> ...


 
OK  let me see if I understand what you wrote...He is out of 514.  But he will still honor those that mail in their MOs AFTER 1/31???  

So he is going to alert you when they come in and then the ladies can mail out their MOs for the 514?


----------



## amber815 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

ok now I have the sad face....but as long as I can reserve one I'll be aight...I won't be AS broke tomorrow!!! lol.

...grumbling as I sit under godforsaken Gold n Hot dryer.....


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

He did have more 514s at the beginning of the month but just like here on the board, 514s are much more popular among his commercial customers and he had to fulfill their orders as well. Also, Pibbs Industries does not have any in stock either so they are both waiting on the shipment from Italy.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



amber815 said:


> ok now I have the sad face....but as long as I can reserve one I'll be aight...I won't be AS broke tomorrow!!! lol.
> 
> ...grumbling as I sit under godforsaken Gold n Hot dryer.....


How do you reserve one?


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

maybe he could extend the deadline for 514s only until 2/14 provided that he receives the payment postmarked no later than say 2/10. 

we don't want a whole bunch of people thinking that they have significantly more time to mail in their orders only to find that he may not honor the discount after a certain time frame.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> How do you reserve one?


The same way you bought one- your info, the code, etc, just don't send the money yet. Send the info certified and stuff though so you know he got it.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> The same way you bought one- your info, the code, etc, just don't send the money yet. Send the info certified and stuff though so you know he got it.


OK  Thanks.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



MtAiryHoney said:


> The same way you bought one- your info, the code, etc, just don't send the money yet. Send the info *certified and stuff* though so you know he got it.


Wow... I really did say certified and stuff... I'm typing like I talk IRL


----------



## azul11 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Allandra said:


> My Pibbs 514 is here.


 
CONGRATS!!! 

Now I guess I *WILL* have to get this.  I already planned to get the 512 so its okay for me. I will send out payment tomorrow. God bless you all.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Could people e-mail him with their info to reserve a 514?

he did very well from us. he will probably sell close to 100 by the time he is done with us.  that is a heck of a lot considering most salons probably order a few at most from him in any one month.

sweet.......


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> Could people e-mail him with their info to reserve a 514?
> 
> he did very well from us. he will probably sell close to 100 by the time he is done with us. that is a heck of a lot considering most salons probably order a few at most from him in any one month.
> 
> sweet.......


 
Agreed.  He definitely did well by us, but no, *no emails*.  He wants everything in hard copy because it is not always Tony himself who deals with all the details of the order and if it's in his email box, then he feels forced to do it.  He wants his minions to handle the details.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*

Will you clarify with Tony how he will handle thoes of us who has monies are in transit, but not received.  I rather have a Pibbs than my money back....but just wondering how he will handle things.


----------



## amber815 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



luvmesumhair said:


> How do you reserve one?


 
from vslady:
*Not so great news (but not bad)

If you have not yet sent in your money and order and want the 514 model, please do not*. Currently, Tony and Pibbs Industries itself (they work together closely), have an inventory of 200+ for the 512 model but have less than 20 remaining for the 514. Therefore, I think with the orders already mailed and his obligation to other customers, he is unable to fill anymore orders for the 514 at this time. Those wanting the 512 should proceed as stated in the Pibbs sticky.

However, Tony informed me that he and Pibbs are expecting a huge order of 400+ of the 514 in late February and he will honor any LHCF orders for the 514 at that time (I love this man, he has been so beautiful throughout this deal). However, you will need to mail in your name, address, email, contact phone number and the discount code by the original deadline of 1/31 in order to reserve your Pibbs 514 (I would also send this information certified). *DO NOT, HOWEVER, MAIL IN THE MONEY ORDER. REPEAT, FOR 514 ORDERS, DO NOT MAIL ANY MONEY AT THIS TIME.* Tony does not want to hold on to any money orders and will only accept the money when he receives the Pibbs 514 at his warehouse. The company does not do back orders. I know this is disappointing and I fell your pain because, I have not yet ordered my 514 and was really looking forward to having Black in my house in another week or so. 

Thus, for all those wanting to know if the deal will be extended, the answer is sorta (only for the 514).


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



Ebonybee said:


> Will you clarify with Tony how he will handle thoes of us who has monies are in transit, but not received. I rather have a Pibbs than my money back....but just wondering how he will handle things.


 

He will have have enough of the 514 that are already in transit (MO).  He just dont want to oversell so we are warning you guys now.  HOWEVER, there is a shipment coming in in early February.  So you can get it then.


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



nvybeauty said:


> Could people e-mail him with their info to reserve a 514?
> 
> he did very well from us. he will probably sell close to 100 by the time he is done with us. that is a heck of a lot considering most salons probably order a few at most from him in any one month.
> 
> sweet.......


 

NOPE NO EMAILS PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 24, 2008)

I want one!!!

So I guess... don't make any  (make requests) until Feb???

If I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 24, 2008)

*I got my Pibbs today!!!!*

On the down side, the plastic around the visor is cracked.  I know you ladies said no emails or phone calls, but I need a replacement.  I respect everything you have said and all you have done for us....do you want to intercede or can I handle this myself???

Other than that, this is a gorgeous piece of machinery.  Hubby put it together in 3 minutes and I was sitting under it with the air blowing for no good reason.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 24, 2008)

For the ladies that asked:

I mailed my money order on Saturday, January 19.

I received my Pibbs 514 on Thursday, January 24.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 24, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I got my Pibbs today!!!!*
> 
> On the down side, the plastic around the visor is cracked.  I know you ladies said no emails or phone calls, but I need a replacement.  I respect everything you have said and all you have done for us....do you want to intercede or can I handle this myself???
> 
> Other than that, this is a gorgeous piece of machinery.  Hubby put it together in 3 minutes and* I was sitting under it with the air blowing for no good reason.*


Aww cute.  That made me lol.


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I got my Pibbs today!!!!*
> 
> On the down side, the plastic around the visor is cracked. I know you ladies said no emails or phone calls, but I need a replacement. I respect everything you have said and all you have done for us....do you want to intercede or can I handle this myself???
> 
> Other than that, this is a gorgeous piece of machinery. Hubby put it together in 3 minutes and I was sitting under it with the air blowing for no good reason.


 
You should definitely handle yourself.  This is a perfect example of when to call Imperial Sales, i.e., problems with the dryer. Marbel had a similiar experience.  I'm sure you will receive a replacement shortly.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 24, 2008)

Allandra said:


> For the ladies that asked:
> 
> I mailed my money order on Saturday, January 19.
> 
> I received my Pibbs 514 on Thursday, January 24.


 
Hey me too...and we're in the same state.  Cool! 

I was so excited about getting a Pibbs, I think it made me silly!


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 24, 2008)

vslady said:


> You should definitely handle yourself. This is a perfect example of when to call Imperial Sales, i.e., problems with the dryer. Marbel had a similiar experience. I'm sure you will receive a replacement shortly.


 
Thanks VSLady!!!  I will call in the morning.


----------



## vslady (Jan 24, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I want one!!!
> 
> So I guess... don't make any (make requests) until Feb???
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly.


 
For 512 you still have to order by 1/31.  For the 514, you have to reserve one by sending in all your information (certified mail preferably) but no money (also by 1/31).  Bottomline, everyone who wants to participate, has to act by the deadline next Thursday.  HTH


----------



## missvi (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to the post office today. To sent my order out, but I forget it at home. Thanks Ladies, I will reserve one for next month.


----------



## inthepink (Jan 24, 2008)

This is exciting.  I have my money order for the 512 and will be mailing it off tomorrow.  I can't wait to receive this high quality product for my high maintenance hair!! Thanks so much for this deal! I looked and looked and considered getting something cheaper but I think this is what I want and need!  THANKS!!!


----------



## newflowers (Jan 24, 2008)

I finally managed to remember to get the money order to put in the mail tomorrow, to find tonight the 514 must be reserved. Well, that's what I get for taking so long. I;ll have to reserve and wait. I do hope it arrives before the next relaxer mid-February. 

Ladies, especially Tenjoy for getting this started and VS for stepping in- thanks so much for all of your hard work.


----------



## tatje (Jan 24, 2008)

What about receipts? I didn't email him requesting one for a warrenty but are you gals saying don't email him requesting a receipt either? Will he automatically know that I need one or should I email him? Thanks.


----------



## Prodigee19 (Jan 24, 2008)

tatje said:


> What about receipts? I didn't email him requesting one for a warrenty but are you gals saying don't email him requesting a receipt either? Will he automatically know that I need one or should I email him? Thanks.


 
It was said that he would send everyone their receipt after all the orders have been filled, we were requested not to email him.


----------



## shaydufblu (Jan 24, 2008)

My *Pibb O'nator *(512) should be here tomorrow!  Who woulda thought I'd be getting excited over a hair dryer. My DH was looking at me like  when I got that tracking info in my email from UPS! I was jumping up & down in my chair.

Question for you ladies, did someone have to sign for it or did they just drop it off?

.....ok, one more question. It's kinda cold here now (GA). You think it'll be okay?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys my Pibbs is here!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 25, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hey guys my Pibbs is here!!!!


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 25, 2008)

shaydufblu said:


> Question for you ladies, did someone have to sign for it or did they just drop it off?
> 
> .....ok, one more question. It's kinda cold here now (GA). You think it'll be okay?


 
Mine came yesterday and is assembled in my spare room (512). So's I's happy. They dropped it off and I ran straight home. When I turn on my block (live in a cul de sac at the back) I could see it before I got to my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so I was REALLY HAPPY! 

and unless you are living in Cedar Rapids IA where it was -7, the cold shouldn't bother it. I live in Philly and it is 22 up here and it was fine.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 25, 2008)

ladies in the south who ordered, how long did it take to get to you? im freaking paranoid and impatient lol. i sent my certified MO off on the 22nd, and they still have not recieved it (according to post office website)


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 25, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> ladies in the south who ordered, how long did it take to get to you? im freaking paranoid and impatient lol. i sent my certified MO off on the 22nd, and they still have not recieved it (according to post office website)



I sent my money order from the post office on Sat 1/5 right as they were closing and Black Beauty (514) showed up at my doorstep on Thurs 1/10.  I was very pleased with the turnaround.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 25, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> ladies in the south who ordered, how long did it take to get to you? im freaking paranoid and impatient lol. i sent my certified MO off on the 22nd, and they still have not recieved it (according to post office website)



I'm in FL, and I sent mine Priority mail, to make sure it would get there faster...mailed it on a Friday afternoon and he got it Monday.  My Pibby was here at the end of the week.

I'm sitting under Pibby right now (first time using him) and I love him!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 25, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> I'm in FL, and I sent mine Priority mail, to make sure it would get there faster...mailed it on a Friday afternoon and he got it Monday. My Pibby was here at the end of the week.
> 
> I'm sitting under Pibby right now (first time using him) and I love him!


 
Did Tony send you a delivery confirmation email when he shipped your Pibby?


----------



## kandegirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I am ordering mine today. My sweetie went half on it with me since he was the one who suggested I get a stand-up dryer. So hopefull it'll be here by next weekend so I can try my new baby out. I get a fresh relaxer this weekend (after four months) so my Pibbs will be right on time!!!


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 25, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> Did Tony send you a delivery confirmation email when he shipped your Pibby?



I don't think he sent anyone a confirmation via email.  He just sent them.  From reading the thread he is not a fan of email.  He gets the money and send the Pibbs.  He is great and the turnaround time is awesome!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 25, 2008)

kandegirl said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am ordering mine today. My sweetie went half on it with me since he was the one who suggested I get a stand-up dryer. So hopefull it'll be here by next weekend so I can try my new baby out. I get a fresh relaxer this weekend (after four months) so my Pibbs will be right on time!!!


 
Have you read VSLady's post about the 514s - don't want you send in your money and get nothing in return.  Not sure which one you are ordering though.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 25, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> Did Tony send you a delivery confirmation email when he shipped your Pibby?



He sent me a tracking email, which I used to track my package.  I made sure in my note to him that I asked him to send me the tracking info via email.

I also asked him to send my receipt, which he didn't do.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 25, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> He sent me a tracking email, which I used to track my package.  I made sure in my note to him that I asked him to send me the tracking info via email.
> 
> I also asked him to send my receipt, which he didn't do.


He also sent me a tracking email to use to track my package.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't get tracking information, but my package still came very fast.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 25, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> I sent my money order from the post office on Sat 1/5 right as they were closing and Black Beauty (514) showed up at my doorstep on Thurs 1/10. I was very pleased with the turnaround.


 
thank you !


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 25, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> I'm in FL, and I sent mine Priority mail, to make sure it would get there faster...mailed it on a Friday afternoon and he got it Monday. My Pibby was here at the end of the week.
> 
> I'm sitting under Pibby right now (first time using him) and I love him!


 

thanks, im in FL too. i just checked and they finally deliverd my MO to him. so hopefully by next week i should have mine    i love getting presents


----------



## shaydufblu (Jan 25, 2008)

Yay, it's here!!!! 

Meet Pibb O'nator, the protector of all healthy hair!





lol, I had to get in on the fun w/the names. But I do have a question (maybe I missed it somewhere):

what's this? where does it go? 





Thanks. Off to the BSS I go!


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Jan 25, 2008)

lol, I had to get in on the fun w/the names. But I do have a question (maybe I missed it somewhere):

what's this? where does it go? 





Thanks. Off to the BSS I go![/quote]


~~~~~~

Yea, it took me a while to figure that out too.  It goes on top of the base with the wheels, if that makes sense.


----------



## shaydufblu (Jan 25, 2008)

SpreeLove99 said:


> Yea, it took me a while to figure that out too. It goes on top of the base with the wheels, if that makes sense.


 
It does! ((duh)) Thanks!

I just turned it on.   It is so quiet, I am amazed.  I can even sit in a room with my DH and watch TV!  

Thank you guys so much for getting this deal; otherwise, I'd still be sitting in my room under that noisy tabletop dryer that still didn't dry my hair after 1.5 hours!


----------



## amber815 (Jan 25, 2008)

well I sent my info in today for the 514....waiting patiently for stock to replenish...(silently cursing the gold n hot dryer)


----------



## tatje (Jan 25, 2008)

I got my Pibbs today. Thanks to everyone who made it happen. I really really appreciate it. Now I know this question has been answered already but I don't feel like reading 17 pages, how do I open the front lid without breaking it. I feel like it's going to break. Thanks.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 26, 2008)

tatje said:


> I got my Pibbs today. Thanks to everyone who made it happen. I really really appreciate it. Now I know this question has been answered already but I don't feel like reading 17 pages, how do I open the front lid without breaking it. I feel like it's going to break. Thanks.


 
It opens in a arc motion, if that makes sense. Just start from the bottom and pull it out and up. You won't break it.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 26, 2008)

Right now I'm DCing with Pibbsy and it feels like I'm standing in a wind tunnel. The fan is very powerful and if it wasn't for me putting clips in to secure this shower cap it would probably blow off. 

When I DC I like my hair to get real hot. I'm still waiting for that to happen but it feels like it is getting progressively hotter (I'm four minutes in).

Oh yeah, it's getting hotter. I just felt it kick in in the back! Now I'm in a hot wind tunnel, Ha ha!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I just got under the Pibbs with my 1 3/4 inch rollers on mohawk style. It's real nice. I was afraid it wouldn't fit but it did and it's weird to feel the air coming at me from all sides. But it's definitely something I can get used to!

I put it on max heat, 45 min. but from the way the air is coming out, I'm not sure if it will need that much time.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 26, 2008)

AJOYFULJOY,

Did your Pibbs get as hot as you hoped.  That's one of my concerns.  I purchased a Belvedere commercial dryer and I need to check the amps on my plugs because it really didn't get HOT either.   I'm sitting underneath a Conair Avanti DCing and in my opinion it's just warm.  I'm looking for a dryer that I will need ear protectors to use.  I might never use it at that setting but I sure would like for it to have the capability of getting there.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 26, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> AJOYFULJOY,
> 
> Did your Pibbs get as hot as you hoped. That's one of my concerns. I purchased a Belvedere commercial dryer and I need to check the amps on my plugs because it really didn't get HOT either. I'm sitting underneath a Conair Avanti DCing and in my opinion it's just warm. I'm looking for a dryer that I will need ear protectors to use. I might never use it at that setting but I sure would like for it to have the capability of getting there.


 

PIBBS GET HOT!!  

I uhave used 514s at salons before and they are known as the hot dryers in the dominican salons.


----------



## zora (Jan 26, 2008)

:trampolinalcoholic I just sent out my payment for the 512 today!!

Long hair, here I come!

We should do a Pibbs challenge starting 2/15


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 26, 2008)

zora said:


> :trampolinalcoholic I just sent out my payment for the 512 today!!
> 
> Long hair, here I come!
> 
> We should do a Pibbs challenge starting 2/15



I sent in my payment for the 512 today also (I walked a mile to the post-office in chicago snow for it)


----------



## tatje (Jan 26, 2008)

I just wanted to say again thank you for the Pibbs deal. I love it. I saw the second to last ep. of Making the Band 4 where the guys got there make over and they used a Pibbs and I thought I got one also. Yeah!!!!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 27, 2008)

I sent in my letter reservation for the Pibbs 514 on Friday, it should get there on Tuesday. I guess thats what I get for being cheap and waiting on my check. I guess I'm just going to have to wait.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 27, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> AJOYFULJOY,
> 
> Did your Pibbs get as hot as you hoped. That's one of my concerns. I purchased a Belvedere commercial dryer and I need to check the amps on my plugs because it really didn't get HOT either. I'm sitting underneath a Conair Avanti DCing and in my opinion it's just warm. I'm looking for a dryer that I will need ear protectors to use. I might never use it at that setting but I sure would like for it to have the capability of getting there.


 
When I DCed it didn't get as hot as I hoped. But when I rollersetted it was a lot hotter. I think it might have had something to do with the fact that it was the first time I'd ever turned the dryer on.

I also like piping hot DCs to the point where I can't touch my hair for a couple of minutes after b/c it's so hot (maybe that's a little extreme, but I like it that way). 

I'll be able to see on Wednesday if it gets hotter.


----------



## Tee (Jan 27, 2008)

Wanderland said:


> I sent in my payment for the 512 today also (I walked a mile to the post-office in chicago snow for it)


 
That is what I call a TRUE LHCRer!  You go!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 27, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> When I DCed it didn't get as hot as I hoped. But when I rollersetted it was a lot hotter. I think it might have had something to do with the fact that it was the first time I'd ever turned the dryer on.
> 
> I also like piping hot DCs to the point where I can't touch my hair for a couple of minutes after b/c it's so hot (maybe that's a little extreme, but I like it that way).
> 
> I'll be able to see on Wednesday if it gets hotter.



When I first got mine, I let it run for about 45 minutes between medium and hot, just to let it "pre-heat".  I used it after that and I didn't have any problems with it not being hot enough.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 27, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> AJOYFULJOY,
> 
> Did your Pibbs get as hot as you hoped. That's one of my concerns. I purchased a Belvedere commercial dryer and I need to check the amps on my plugs because it really didn't get HOT either. I'm sitting underneath a Conair Avanti DCing and in my opinion it's just warm. I'm looking for a dryer that I will need ear protectors to use. I might never use it at that setting but I sure would like for it to have the capability of getting there.


The Pibbs 514 gets hot as hell!! I only have Pibbs experience with the 514 though. I heard the 512s gets hot too. I can say that I put it on the highest once and I had to turn it down immediately, I couldn't take it! What I do is turn it on and let it get hot, it takes less than a minute for the heat to start, and yes, if you have it hot hot (yeah, I said it twice LOL) you will need ear covers. HTH


----------



## glam- (Jan 27, 2008)

shaydufblu said:


> Yay, it's here!!!!
> 
> Meet Pibb O'nator, the protector of all healthy hair!
> 
> ...


 
Haha, love your Pibbs' name.  I had the same question about that piece, so I'm glad you asked. Off to slip it on over the wheels.


----------



## BreZn (Jan 28, 2008)

...dropped my regular MO($235.00/ Pibbs 514) off at the main P O today after church, happy I made it before the deadline and could'nt wait to get on the forum to make my announcement(sigh).I had'nt read the thread since early/mid January when I wrote down order info...  ...  waiting until Tony contacts me!    I want MY PIBBS 514 and will wait as long as it takes(well) to get it at this deal.  My PibbsTER  is worth it!!!


----------



## septemberbaby (Jan 28, 2008)

They use the 514's at the Dominican salon I go to. Those bad boys get HOT!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I mailed off my MO on the 23rd, and Tony signed for it on the 25th.  So, I'm hoping to get my baby this week.  I hadnt gotten any tracking info yet, but it's early.  I'm getting excited!!...


----------



## malibu4590 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just mailed off my MO certified mail w/ signature confirmation! I'm so excited. Hopefully I'll get my Pibbs by Saturday!


----------



## dream13 (Jan 28, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> Well, I mailed off my MO on the 23rd, and Tony signed for it on the 25th. So, I'm hoping to get my baby this week. I hadnt gotten any tracking info yet, but it's early. I'm getting excited!!...


 
I mailed mine off on the 22nd, and it was signed for on the 24th. According to my tracking info, mine is out for delivery today...yours may come too, considering you're just across the state line in MD.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 28, 2008)

My Pibbs is out for delivery today!  Unfortunately I have so much going on and a work trip to the West coast all next week that I probably won't even get to try it out for another two weeks. 

I probably won't even assemble it because that would be too much temptation.


----------



## dream13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoo-hoo!  My 514 came today!  I can't wait to try it out!

Thanks to the ladies that secured this deal for us!


----------



## douglala (Jan 28, 2008)

My money order went out today. Hope its here in time for my next rollerset in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Blu217 (Jan 28, 2008)

I work for a bank, and just ran downstairs to the tellers and got my check cut for the 514. 

As a rollersetting queen/freak/nut who finds that for my hair curls are the only way, I will get endless use from having a pro dryer. Can't wait!!!


----------



## noemi (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello All,

This is my first LHCF post after lurking 5+ years...I just wanted to add that I too sent my info in to Tony for my Pibbs 514!! 

I'm so excited I can't wait!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 28, 2008)

dream13 said:


> Whoo-hoo!  My 514 came today!  I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Thanks to the ladies that secured this deal for us!



I got my Pibby today too! My beauty is in my siggy!!

I could just cry...I never thought about getting my own pro dryer until this deal came around.  I'm going to do my hair and then roll up to the dominicans just to get my eyebrows waxed. Watch those heffas jaws drop....... 

After a few rollersets and a couple of perms, it will pay for itself.


----------



## dream13 (Jan 28, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> *After a few rollersets and a couple of perms, it will pay for itself.[/*quote]
> 
> ITA!!  No more costly salon visits for me...I hope .


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 28, 2008)

Well the UPS man just picked my Pibbs up...I miss it already.  Hopefully I will get a replacement soon!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 28, 2008)

$45 for a 512 dryer.....I'm jealous.  There I said it.


----------



## tadeja (Jan 28, 2008)

I sent my reservation letter on Saturday, so hopefully my 514 will be here in a couple of weeks. I can't wait to post a picture of my very own Black Jack!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 28, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> $45 for a 512 dryer.....I'm jealous.  There I said it.



  too funny!


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 28, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> The Pibbs 514 gets hot as hell!! I only have Pibbs experience with the 514 though. I heard the 512s gets hot too. I can say that I put it on the highest once and I had to turn it down immediately, I couldn't take it! What I do is turn it on and let it get hot, it takes less than a minute for the heat to start, and yes, if you have it hot hot (yeah, I said it twice LOL) you will need ear covers. HTH



My 514 doesn't get hot enough that I need ear covers.  I want it to.  What am I doing wrong ????


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 28, 2008)

dream13 said:


> nvybeauty said:
> 
> 
> > *After a few rollersets and a couple of perms, it will pay for itself.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## The Girl (Jan 28, 2008)

!See it was meant to be !!  I am sending my reservation tomorrow and I am good!


----------



## clever (Jan 28, 2008)

I sent my reservationin today!I can't wait to get my pibbs


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 28, 2008)

I got my return receipt in the mail today.  I logged into my e-mail and got a UPS tracking #.  

Estimated delivery of 512 for this Thursday!!!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 29, 2008)

I sent my payment off on 1/22. I didn't send it certified , anyway it should have gotten to Tony on Friday. I haven't received a shippment email yet. I'm fighting the urge to call, I'm going to trust that everything is OK and I'll receive my 514 this week. If I don't get it by this Friday, I'm going to have to break the no call rule.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, i really want one, but I am on a personal twist challenge until this summer....and I can't validate such a large purchase that won't be used until later. Oh, but I really want one!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 29, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> My 514 doesn't get hot enough that I need ear covers. I want it to. What am I doing wrong ????


I tried it on the hottest setting and it was so hot that my skin started to itch (ears, forehead, cheeks, and back of neck) LOL I think it's a matter of how much heat you can tolerate. You may have a higher tolerance for heat than I do.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 29, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I tried it on the hottest setting and it was so hot that my skin started to itch (ears, forehead, cheeks, and back of neck) LOL I think it's a matter of how much heat you can tolerate. You may have a higher tolerance for heat than I do.


ETA:: I only tried that on the first use because I wanted to see how hot it can get. All of my other uses haven't been over 60- which is still hot as hell IMO. HTH


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 29, 2008)

JD2'd said:


> My Pibbs is out for delivery today! Unfortunately I have so much going on and a work trip to the West coast all next week that I probably won't even get to try it out for another two weeks.
> 
> I probably won't even assemble it because that would be too much temptation.


 

I said that I wouldn't assemble it but I couldn't help it.  I had DH put it together last night and then I stuck my head under it and was just sitting there. *The dog even cocked her head to the side and just looked at me like I had officially lost it!*  You should have seen it- hilarious!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

JD2'd said:


> I said that I wouldn't assemble it but I couldn't help it.  I had DH put it together last night and *then I stuck my head under it and was just sitting there.* *The dog even cocked her head to the side and just looked at me like I had officially lost it!*  You should have seen it- hilarious!



I did that too. Sitting and grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> I sent my payment off on 1/22. I didn't send it certified , anyway it should have gotten to Tony on Friday. I haven't received a shippment email yet. I'm fighting the urge to call, I'm going to trust that everything is OK and I'll receive my 514 this week. If I don't get it by this Friday, I'm going to have to break the no call rule.


 
I have not received an e-mail either and I sent mine certified (received Friday per tracking).


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 29, 2008)

dynamic1 said:


> I have not received an e-mail either and I sent mine certified (received Friday per tracking).


 
I hope we get our Pibbs soon.


----------



## zora (Jan 29, 2008)

Tony called me today to confirm my address! Yeah, he got ma money!!  Hopefully I'll get it by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## vslady (Jan 29, 2008)

UPDATE!  UPDATE!!

1- Receipts will go out after the conclusion of the deal (early February) either by USPS or email.  Receipts will be dated for early February.

2- There will be no more 514 deliveries until late February (around the 25th).  Tony reported that he has twelve (12) money orders for the 514 at his office but cannot deliver until the shipment arrives.  You will receive your Pibbs 514 but, unfortunately, it will be delayed until then.  If you are concerned, please pm me your name and I will check Tony's list to confirm that he has your money.

3- Again, orders for the 512 must be postmarked by this Thursday (1/31/08).

4- Canadian ladies, we have not forgotten you.  Tony re-confirmed his willingness to make a one-time shipment to Canada.  We will focus on this in February as well.


----------



## amber815 (Jan 29, 2008)

So us folk that sent in our "reservation" are still ok and will get some notification when the dryers arrive?? :crossing fingers:


----------



## vslady (Jan 29, 2008)

amber815 said:


> So us folk that sent in our "reservation" are still ok and will get some notification when the dryers arrive?? :crossing fingers:


 
Absolutely.  The update is aimed mostly at those who sent $$$ but won't get their Pibbs until late February


----------



## amber815 (Jan 29, 2008)

gotcha! I really appreciate all the hard work you all put in to get the deal going!


----------



## skipper (Jan 29, 2008)

its here its here!!! thats all for now!

hooray im so excited i was able to open the visor i really did feel like i was going to break it, i turned it on it is reall really quiet im so happy!!!


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 29, 2008)

dream13 said:


> I mailed mine off on the 22nd, and it was signed for on the 24th. According to my tracking info, mine is out for delivery today...yours may come too, considering you're just across the state line in MD.



I'm bummed...I got my hopes up thinking maybe you were right and I was going to get my Pibbs yesterday, but no, and I didnt get it today either   Now, after VSLady's latest update, I'm afraid I might be on the list of folks who turned in their MO's too late. I WANT MY PIBBS!!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 29, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> I'm bummed...I got my hopes up thinking maybe you were right and I was going to get my Pibbs yesterday, but no, and I didnt get it today either  Now, after VSLady's latest update, *I'm afraid I might be on the list of folks who turned in their MO's too late.* I WANT MY PIBBS!!


 
Yeah, I'm with you girlie.  I think my name is on that list too.  That's what I get for procrastinating.


----------



## Prodigee19 (Jan 29, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> I'm bummed...I got my hopes up thinking maybe you were right and I was going to get my Pibbs yesterday, but no, and I didnt get it today either  Now, after VSLady's latest update, I'm afraid I might be on the list of folks who turned in their MO's too late. I WANT MY PIBBS!!


 


 Me too. I thought I had made it, but since it is that many, I don't think I did.


----------



## keeperathome (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok so I did it!.... Yeh I know I had no business reading this whole thread!!!... Ya'll convinced me too....So I got up early(with my two small children) to the PO got a MO and sent off for my 512 yayayayayay! I can't wait till I get it!! Yeh I know I am a sucker for a good deal when I see it. I'll keep you posted when I get it. Thanks for working this deal vslady


----------



## santia (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a good deal  I'm a VERY HAPPY customer


----------



## dream13 (Jan 29, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> I'm bummed...I got my hopes up thinking maybe you were right and I was going to get my Pibbs yesterday, but no, and I didnt get it today either  Now, after VSLady's latest update, I'm afraid I might be on the list of folks who turned in their MO's too late. I WANT MY PIBBS!!


 
Oh no ! Our order dates were so close...I figured we'd get our dryers around the same time.


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 29, 2008)

Come on ladies no crying. 

Okay, so we procrastinated our Pibbs 514 will be here in February will be doing our dance last with big ole kool aid smile.


----------



## santia (Jan 29, 2008)

I know that feeling. I was supposed to have gotten it on 2 separate occassions. But like they say the third is a charm  Now I don't let it out of my sight


----------



## clever (Jan 29, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> Come on ladies no crying.
> 
> Okay, so we procrastinated our Pibbs 514 will be here in February will be doing our dance last with big ole kool aid smile.


 

Atleast we are getting a deal


----------



## monami (Jan 29, 2008)

quick question...i sent off my letter to Tony reserving my 514.  How will Tony notify us when they are back in stock?


----------



## vslady (Jan 29, 2008)

monami said:


> quick question...i sent off my letter to Tony reserving my 514. How will Tony notify us when they are back in stock?


 
He will call or email and I'll send out an update.


----------



## vevster (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so happy for  the ladies that took advantage of this offer!  The Pibbs is a great investment! I love washing my hair now.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 30, 2008)

I received mine's yesterday and i was sooo excited....right now im sooo upset...THE HOOD IS CRACKED!!!! ive been waiting patiently and i get a cracked hood for 200.00. so i call the company and they tell me i have to call UPS, shouldnt they be doing that!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 30, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I received mine's yesterday and i was sooo excited....right now im sooo upset...THE HOOD IS CRACKED!!!! ive been waiting patiently and i get a cracked hood for 200.00. so i call the company and they tell me i have to call UPS, shouldnt they be doing that!!


 
This happened to me as well.  I did call UPS first and made a complaint about their poor handling of my boxes.  Both of my boxes were damaged - I'm sure from neglect on their part.  Then I called Tony first thing in the morning and explained.  For me, it was my visor that was cracked and that alone can be replaced.  Tony was very nice and helpful - he told me he would have UPS pick up and replace the whole unit or I could have the visor replaced only.  I opted for having the visor replaced - he sent it out same day and I got it the next day.  My hubby replaced for me and all is good.

My complaint to UPS was addressed - they had sent someone out to pick up the boxes the next day as well - although they were suppose to call me first because I was told the boxes would have to be inspected first.  Since Tony handled for me directly, I cancelled the complaint with UPS.

I hope this helps. If need more info send me a pm.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 30, 2008)

Marbel said:


> This happened to me as well.  I did call UPS first and made a complaint about their poor handling of my boxes.  Both of my boxes were damaged - I'm sure from neglect on their part.  Then I called Tony first thing in the morning and explained.  For me, it was my visor that was cracked and that alone can be replaced.  Tony was very nice and helpful - he told me he would have UPS pick up and replace the whole unit or I could have the visor replaced only.  I opted for having the visor replaced - he sent it out same day and I got it the next day.  My hubby replaced for me and all is good.
> 
> My complaint to UPS was addressed - they had sent someone out to pick up the boxes the next day as well - although they were suppose to call me first because I was told the boxes would have to be inspected first.  Since Tony handled for me directly, I cancelled the complaint with UPS.
> 
> I hope this helps. If need more info send me a pm.



well they said they have to get it before they send out my replacement. i really dont want to wait that long i think after i have ups pick it up i will call them and ask them can they send my new hood that same day. i dont feel like waiting and i dont think i should have to!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 30, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> well they said they have to get it before they send out my replacement. i really dont want to wait that long i think after i have ups pick it up i will call them and ask them can they send my new hood that same day. i dont feel like waiting and i dont think i should have to!


 
Are you replacing the whole unit?  Due to the demand and limited supply - that maybe why they want to have the damaged Pibbs first before shipping out a new one.


----------



## vslady (Jan 30, 2008)

vslady said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE!!
> 
> 1- Receipts will go out after the conclusion of the deal (early February) either by USPS or email. Receipts will be dated for early February.
> 
> ...


 

*UPDATE ON UPDATE*

Following up on the bolded, *everyone who pm'ed me to ask about their money orders already sent to Tony, he does have your name and money orders and you will be first in line* (I  will pm you individually later to confirm).  He actually has 27 paid orders, not just 12, for the Pibbs 514 but I assume the others are lurkers or from other boards. 

I also asked that he reserve a minimum of 100 out of the order of 400 514s for LHCF deal.  

_We are currently at 88 orders paid and received_.  Excellent.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent on the orders ...


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 30, 2008)

vslady said:


> *UPDATE ON UPDATE*
> 
> Following up on the bolded, *everyone who pm'ed me to ask about their money orders already sent to Tony, he does have your name and money orders and you will be first in line* (I will pm you individually later to confirm). He actually has 27 paid orders, not just 12, for the Pibbs 514 but I assume the others are lurkers or from other boards.
> 
> ...


 
That is wonderful.  Way to go ladies.  Vslady and Tenjoy, thanks for all your hard work.  I know it was stressful handling this deal.


----------



## zora (Jan 30, 2008)

I got Pibby Ann today.  Unfortunately, the stork left her at my doorstep as I was leaving to go out of town.

So I brought her in and she's patiently awaiting her mama.

Anywho, there was some discussion some time ago about throwing in flat irons or dryers depending on the # of orders.  Is this still the case?


----------



## azul11 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



azul11 said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Now I guess I *WILL* have to get this.  I already planned to get the 512 so its okay for me. I will send out payment tomorrow. God bless you all.


 

ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just assembled it!! OH MY!!! :blush3: I can't wait until I use it!! God bless you all.


----------



## azul11 (Jan 30, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That is wonderful. Way to go ladies. Vslady and Tenjoy, thanks for all your hard work. I know it was stressful handling this deal.


 
Yes, I would like to thank Vslady and Tenjoy for their help in securing this deal. It blows my mind how much power we have to be able to negiotate things for this site. And HAIRapy aka MtAiryHoney thank you so much for the information you provided on PIBBS. It was very helpful.  God bless you all.


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 30, 2008)

zora said:


> I got Pibby Ann today. Unfortunately, the stork left her at my doorstep as I was leaving to go out of town.
> 
> So I brought her in and she's patiently awaiting her mama.
> 
> Anywho, there was some discussion some time ago about throwing in flat irons or dryers depending on the # of orders. Is this still the case?


 

Dont you even start .  But um yes.......


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 30, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Dont you even start . But um yes.......


 
You poor thing.  I hope you don't grow any grey hairs.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you ladies are highly organized and make things happen.  Very good deal and hopefully something similar can be offerred in the future for those who were unable to take advantage of this deal at this time.



vslady said:


> *UPDATE ON UPDATE*
> 
> Following up on the bolded, *everyone who pm'ed me to ask about their money orders already sent to Tony, he does have your name and money orders and you will be first in line* (I  will pm you individually later to confirm).  He actually has 27 paid orders, not just 12, for the Pibbs 514 but I assume the others are lurkers or from other boards.
> 
> ...


----------



## vslady (Jan 30, 2008)

Wanted to add, the 88 count does not include the 27 paid orders that Tony has in hand, so really we are at 115

Black girls got some financial clout. What will the next deal be? (I'm not volunteering just pondering the thought)


----------



## clever (Jan 30, 2008)

I should have sent my reservation off with certified mail but I forgot.I hope it gets there soon.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 30, 2008)

VS Lady and Tenjoy!

You ladies are great!  Thanks for your patience and diligence in getting the Pibbs deal worked out.  I know that it wasn't easy.  I thank you very much!

(I'm going to do something I haven't done in about 3 or more years tomorrow- rollerset!)


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww, thank you so much for the appreciation! Anything to help out my fellow sistaz of LHCF!



azul11 said:


> Yes, I would like to thank Vslady and Tenjoy for their help in securing this deal. It blows my mind how much power we have to be able to negiotate things for this site. And HAIRapy aka MtAiryHoney thank you so much for the information you provided on PIBBS. It was very helpful.  God bless you all.


----------



## santia (Jan 30, 2008)

vslady said:


> Wanted to add, the 88 count does not include the 27 paid orders that Tony has in hand, so really we are at 115
> 
> Black girls got some financial clout. *What will the next deal be?* (I'm not volunteering just pondering the thought)




The PIBBS Steamer :heart2:   

You and Tenjoy are the best and I am ever so grateful to you girls


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jan 30, 2008)

I sent my MO tonight certified mail.  I'm in Michigan so I'm thinking he'll get it Friday, Monday for sure. 

Then I anticipate sitting under my new dryer the following Sat for my weekly wash.

I'm so excited!


----------



## vslady (Jan 30, 2008)

santia said:


> The PIBBS Steamer :heart2:
> 
> You and Tenjoy are the best and I am ever so grateful to you girls


 
No doubt.  Tony already knows we're looking for a nice price on the Pibbs steamer (although I only think a handful of people are interested).  I nominate you, MtAiry aka Hairapy and Marbel as the next deal management team.  After many hours of service, I will be retiring on Friday.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 30, 2008)

vslady said:


> No doubt. Tony already knows we're looking for a nice price on the Pibbs steamer (although I only think a handful of people are interested). I nominate you, MtAiry aka Hairapy and Marbel as the next deal management team. *After many hours of service, I will be retiring on Friday.*


 
 LOL
You deserve a gold Pibbs for all your hard work.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 30, 2008)

To clarify for those of us that sent in our reservation for the Pibbs delivery in late February will we be receiving calls or emails from Tony alerting us to send in our money orders?  I just want to be certain that communication for those of us that are waiting without money orders will continue until the deal is closed since the thread is retiring (?) on Friday.  Thanks I know that you ladies have been working very hard on all of our behalf's


----------



## santia (Jan 31, 2008)

vslady said:


> No doubt.  Tony already knows we're looking for a nice price on the Pibbs steamer (although I only think a handful of people are interested).  *I nominate you, MtAiry aka Hairapy and Marbel as the next deal management team.  After many hours of service, I will be retiring on Friday*.



That's cool. I'll return the favor . Your retirement is well deserved


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> *To clarify for those of us that sent in our reservation for the Pibbs delivery in late February will we be receiving calls or emails from Tony alerting us to send in our money orders?*
> 
> YES!  He will still let us know, so that we can alert you guys also.  Dont worry too much
> 
> ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 31, 2008)

vslady said:


> No doubt. Tony already knows we're looking for a nice price on the Pibbs steamer (although I only think a handful of people are interested). I nominate you, MtAiry aka Hairapy and Marbel as the next deal management team. After many hours of service, I will be retiring on Friday.


 
You can't  ... anything I can do to help ... just holla


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 31, 2008)

*WHO NEEDS EAR SHIELDS? *


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 31, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *WHO NEEDS EAR SHIELDS? *


 
I would like a pair ....


----------



## vslady (Jan 31, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> To clarify for those of us that sent in our reservation for the Pibbs delivery in late February will we be receiving calls or emails from Tony alerting us to send in our money orders? I just want to be certain that communication for those of us that are waiting without money orders will continue until the deal is closed *since the thread is retiring (?) on Friday*. Thanks I know that you ladies have been working very hard on all of our behalf's


 
Neither the thread nor the deal is retiring on Friday.  I'm just joking... sorta (the last 2 weeks have been very intense as we went from 67 orders to 115+).  I'll be around until the deal is complete  but active management is shifting more to Tenjoy et al.


----------



## zora (Jan 31, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *WHO NEEDS EAR SHIELDS? *



Meeeeee!  and a flatiron would be nice!

Count me in as someone who's interested in the steamer.  What else he got?


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 31, 2008)

zora said:


> Meeeeee! and a flatiron would be nice!
> 
> Count me in as someone who's interested in the steamer. What else he got?


 

If will have them available by the end of next week.   Also for you people who like your dryer set to hell :heated::burning: I have a contact for these shields that keep the heat from coming onto your neck and face.  It also protects your eyes from the heat.  Its better than that hard one and the foam someone linked.  Those are okay for the regular dryers, but these are designed around the pibbs.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 31, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> If will have them available by the end of next week. Also for you people who like your dryer set to hell :heated::burning: I have a contact for these shields that keep the heat from coming onto your neck and face. It also protects your eyes from the heat. Its better than that hard one and the foam someone linked. Those are okay for the regular dryers, but these are designed around the pibbs. I will post pics soon.


I'll be watching to check out those pics Tenjoy cuz I sizzle under Onyx


----------



## natieya (Jan 31, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> If will have them available by the end of next week. Also for you people who like your dryer set to hell :heated::burning: I have a contact for these shields that keep the heat from coming onto your neck and face. It also protects your eyes from the heat. Its better than that hard one and the foam someone linked. Those are okay for the regular dryers, but these are designed around the pibbs. I will post pics soon.


 
I'm interested in this and the ear shields, possibly a steamer, too. Who said something about a flat iron?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 31, 2008)

what does the steamer look like ... uhm ... why would I need one ...

I am in the market for a better hand-held dryer (for roots) though ...


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 31, 2008)

I GOT MY *PIBBS*!!! YAAAAAAAY!!! I went home to check the mail (yeeaaah right!) and there were my two boxes sitting soundly at the front door . I opened the smaller box and walked around the house with the hood on my head...i just wanted to see if it fit .  Um, question, was anybody elses hood ticking when they got it? My timer was slowly going off and making a buzzing/ticking sound. I jumped up quick cause i thought someone attached a bomb to my dryer...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 31, 2008)

santia said:


> The PIBBS Steamer :heart2:
> 
> You and Tenjoy are the best and I am ever so grateful to you girls


 
Yes, yall need to hook up a Pibbs steamer deal b/c I'd jump on that one too!


----------



## vslady (Jan 31, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> I GOT MY *PIBBS*!!! YAAAAAAAY!!! I went home to check the mail (yeeaaah right!) and there were my two boxes sitting soundly at the front door . I opened the smaller box and walked around the house with the hood on my head...i just wanted to see if it fit . Um, question,* was anybody elses hood ticking when they got it? My timer was slowly going off and making a buzzing/ticking sound. I jumped up quick cause i thought someone attached a bomb to my dryer*...


 
Which model?  Is it working correctly? Zora reported a similar ticking problem with her 512 and it is defective.  Let us know asap.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 31, 2008)

vslady said:


> Which model? Is it working correctly? Zora reported a similar ticking problem with her *512 and it is defective*. Let us know asap.


 

oh snap! well, when i go back home, i will put it together and plug it up and see. i have the 512 and when i turned the dial back to'off' , it stopped . so i'll see as soon as i get back home. i really hope there nothing wrong!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 31, 2008)

vslady said:


> Which model? Is it working correctly? Zora reported a similar ticking problem with her 512 and it is defective. Let us know asap.


 
My 512 is ticking.  I thought it was normal because it stops after a while after the timer shuts off.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 31, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> My 512 is ticking. I thought it was normal because it stops after a while after the timer shuts off.


 
but everything else works fine right? *sigh* i really dont wanna go home and discover that this thing dont work. i will be so pissed


----------



## vslady (Jan 31, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> My 512 is ticking. I thought it was normal because it stops after a while after the timer shuts off.


 
It's not the ticking.  Zora's Pibbs did nothing but tick.  It's the "not working beyond ticking" that is the problem.


----------



## dream13 (Jan 31, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> My 512 is ticking. I thought it was normal because it stops after a while after the timer shuts off.


 
My 514 ticks for a few minutes after I turn it off. I think it's normal too...just the timer.

ETA: Mine wasn't ticking when it arrived...just after I let it run for a while and then turned it off.  It stopped a few minutes later.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 31, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *WHO NEEDS EAR SHIELDS? *



I would love the ear shields.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marbel said:


> Are you replacing the whole unit? Due to the demand and limited supply - that maybe why they want to have the damaged Pibbs first before shipping out a new one.


 
no i sent just the hood back today (ups should have picked it up) they told me i will have to wait until they get it but ups said they have to "inspect" it before they return it to them and do the credit thing. i didnt even notice when i was openeing it(in my excitement) that the box had 5 dents in it!!!! because before that i wasnt sure ups was to blame you know i thought someone had tightened that black ring around it too tight but then the ups lady asked me was there any damage to the box and i counted 5 dents!!! they need to be ashamed of theirselves!!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 31, 2008)

dream13 said:


> My 514 ticks for a few minutes after I turn it off.  I think it's normal too...just the timer.


My 514 does the same.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 31, 2008)

dream13 said:


> My 514 ticks for a few minutes after I turn it off. I think it's normal too...just the timer.
> 
> ETA: Mine wasn't ticking when it arrived...just after I let it run for a while and then turned it off. It stopped a few minutes later.


ITA, it's the timer. I have the 514 and I think mine does that too after I run it for a while... I it's a VERY faint ticking though. I believe it's the timer because each time that I heard it, it was when I didn't let the timer run out on it's own. I'm not sure how long it goes on though, because I unplug my Pibbs after every use. I'm not even sure if it stops ticking immediately after I unplug cuz I'm always running to the mirror to see my style outcome I'm getting so vain...


----------



## inthepink (Jan 31, 2008)

I received my Pibbs 512 today.  When I got home, the box was sitting by the door opened.  Uh oh, that meant my parents opened it wondering what it was.  Yep, they officially think I've lost my mind spending $180 on a dryer. Their biggest concern was the electric bill.  Haha....but they were impressed when I turned it on and it was quiet. 

Thank so much for this deal. I'm so excited to use it!


----------



## sikora (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet, but I must rave about the speedy service. I mailed my money order on Tuesday evening (1/29) and the dryer is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow (2/1).


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 1, 2008)

otay!! everything works fine   i had the hardest time putting her together (cause im a dork) . im looking at the instructions and trying to find the 'extra pole' that goes into the top. i looked everywhere. finally , my bf comes in ,twists the handle on the pole and up pops the missing piece! lol . i felt like an idiot . so she is sitting in my livingroom waiting to be named and loved. my bf said it looks like something that fell in from outerspace. hes such a hater   he just mad cause his bald head arse cant use it.


----------



## vslady (Feb 1, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> otay!! everything works fine  i had the hardest time putting her together (cause im a dork) . im looking at the instructions and trying to find the 'extra pole' that goes into the top. i looked everywhere. finally , my bf comes in ,twists the handle on the pole and up pops the missing piece! lol . i felt like an idiot . so she is sitting in my livingroom waiting to be named and loved. my bf said it looks like something that fell in from outerspace. hes such a hater  he just mad cause his bald head arse cant use it.


 

Excellent news.  Enjoy!!


----------



## ricaross (Feb 1, 2008)

sikora said:


> I haven't received mine yet, but I must rave about the speedy service. I mailed my money order on Tuesday evening (1/29) and the dryer is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow (2/1).


 
I sent mine on the same day....but never recieved notice of when it will arrive.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 1, 2008)

I would love some ear protectors!

Question for 514 owners who are APL (like me): 
what temperature are you ladies drying your hair?  I used my Pibbs at 50 degrees and after the hour it was 99% dry.  I want the perfect temp so that I can dry within the hour.

Pics below.

http://public.fotki.com/nvybeauty/pibbs---first-one/

ETA: 
To all Pibbs ladies:

How are you deep conditioning under the dryer. I sat there with a plastic cap and the cap felt like it was going to lift up off my head.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> I would love some ear protectors!
> 
> Question for 514 owners who are APL (like me):
> what temperature are you ladies drying your hair? I used my Pibbs at 50 degrees and after the hour it was 99% dry. I want the perfect temp so that I can dry within the hour.
> ...


I got my ear protectors at a normal BSS for like $2. I'm not APL yet, but my hair is thick and hopefully will be APL in the next few months. With all my newgrowth and what length I do have, I set my 514 to 60 and was about 98.9 percent dry in 25 minutes. I set the timer for 45 minutes, but when I went to check for dryness, it was dry! I had 20 more minutes to go. I was doing a rollerset using purple and grey magnetic rollers.

How are you drying it? What style are you putting your hair into (ie. rollerset, twistout, etc.)? I think the perfect temp is whatever amount of heat you can bare until it's dry.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> ETA:
> To all Pibbs ladies:
> 
> *How are you deep conditioning under the dryer*. I sat there with a plastic cap and the cap felt like it was going to lift up off my head.


 
thats the same question i was gonna ask. i sat under mine with the fan blowing and it sucked up a piece of my hair. i was afraid for my life lol.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 1, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I got my ear protectors at a normal BSS for like $2. I'm not APL yet, but my hair is thick and hopefully will be APL in the next few months. With all my newgrowth and what length I do have, I set my 514 to 60 and was about 98.9 percent dry in 25 minutes. I set the timer for 45 minutes, but when I went to check for dryness, it was dry! I had 20 more minutes to go. I was doing a rollerset using purple and grey magnetic rollers.
> 
> How are you drying it? What style are you putting your hair into (ie. rollerset, twistout, etc.)? I think the perfect temp is whatever amount of heat you can bare until it's dry.



Thanks. I'll get them for $2 then. I'll also try 60 degrees for maybe 50 minutes.

I did a regular rollerset on grey rollers. I just hate to stop, check hair, reroll and sit back under the dryer if my hair is not dry after a certain time. 

I'm trying to get this down to a science where I can predict exactly (give or take 5 minutes) how long it will take to do my hair from wash to finish for a regular rollerset.  I want to perfect it so that it becomes a habit for me.

For special occasions, I'll switch it up with smaller rollers, twists, etc. But on regular wash day, I want to sail through


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 1, 2008)

I DC with a plastic cap on with no problem. If you're afraid, but the hairnet on over the cap to stop the suckage. My cap doesn't feel like it's being sucked up- I think it depends on how far into the hood you sit, the amount of DC you use, the amount of hair you have and the size of the plastic cap you use. Meaning, someone with shorter hair, alittle DC, with a large plastic cap on whose sitting up into the DC may feel like it's being sucked up as opposed to a person with MBL with lots of DC in their hair with a large plastic cap who may be sitting lower in the hood. BUT I would NEVER sit under there with your hair just out because it may very well get sucked up into the fan.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> Thanks. I'll get them for $2 then. I'll also try 60 degrees for maybe 50 minutes.
> 
> I did a regular rollerset on grey rollers. I just hate to stop, check hair, reroll and sit back under the dryer if my hair is not dry after a certain time.
> 
> ...


I can understand- time is valuable and I don't want to spend a lot of it under a dryer LOL Yeah, try 25 minutes on 60 and let us know if it works for you.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> I would love some ear protectors!
> 
> Question for 514 owners who are APL (like me):
> what temperature are you ladies drying your hair? I used my Pibbs at 50 degrees and after the hour it was 99% dry. I want the perfect temp so that I can dry within the hour.
> ...


 
Question #1 - try 55 (I also do 50 I'm BSL and it's usually about 80 minutes for me) - I said I would experiment with 55 or 60 for 1 hour

Question #2 - DC with plastic cap - but you have to wear you hair net as well with it.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 1, 2008)

Marbel said:


> Question #1 - try 55 (I also do 50 I'm BSL and it's usually about 80 minutes for me) - I said I would experiment with 55 or 60 for 1 hour
> 
> Question #2 - DC with plastic cap -* but you have to wear you hair net as well with it*.


Yes, please wear the net with the plastic cap when you DC.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 1, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> but everything else works fine right? *sigh* i really dont wanna go home and discover that this thing dont work. i will be so pissed


yes it works fine.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank ladies 


Ok so I think the consensus is to wear a hairnet over the plastic cap when deep conditioning under a Pibbs.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> Thank ladies
> 
> 
> *Ok so I think the consensus is to wear a hairnet over the plastic cap when deep conditioning under a Pibbs.*


Correct if you feel like your cap is being sucked up. I don't feel like mine is being sucked up, I don't know about everyone else, but I don't sit all that far up into the hood. In my fotki, I have a pic of me under the hood of Onyx, That's the same level I sit at when I'm DCing, so my head is not near the top of the hood.


----------



## january noir (Feb 1, 2008)

Any chance this deal will come up again?  I wasn't able to participate this time around.


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG... My baby is here!

The UPS guy just dropped off my PACKAGE. I AM SO EXCITED.

I sent out my money order certified mail and signature confirmation on Monday at 11:06AM and I got my Pibbs today at 2:34!

I'm gonna ask Tony to marry me . He is awesome!

I can't believe this! Thanks VSLady and Tenjoy for setting this up. I'm so beside myself right now!


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 1, 2008)

january noir said:


> Any chance this deal will come up again? I wasn't able to participate this time around.


 

I hope this deal does come around again so my sister can get a Pibbs 514.  Mine will be here when shipment come in this month. I can't wait!


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats!

I am really amazed at the fast turn around. It's like he ships it out the same day he gets the money.  That is good business!




malibu4590 said:


> OMG... My baby is here!
> 
> The UPS guy just dropped off my PACKAGE. I AM SO EXCITED.
> 
> ...


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 1, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am really amazed at the fast turn around. It's like he ships it out the same day he gets the money.  That is good business!




Thanks nvy!

I was so shocked. I expected White Hot Chocolate would be here by Monday at LEAST, not in the same week! Now THAT's how a person should do business!


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 1, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> Thanks nvy!
> 
> I was so shocked. I expected *White Hot Chocolate* would be here by Monday at LEAST, not in the same week! Now THAT's how a person should do business!


Congrats Malibu!! I am luvin' the name!!


----------



## CarmelTreat (Feb 1, 2008)

Darn!  I missed it - a day late!  I've been away from the board for awhile.   Well, please let us know if this will be available again anytime soon.  I am interested in the 514.

I hope you all enjoy your dryers.  Please share if you have any problems.


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone done the hardcore Aphogee treatment yet?  That's supposed to stay uncovered.  I wonder if I put a hairnet over it if it will stick to my head.erplexed


----------



## sikora (Feb 1, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> OMG... My baby is here!
> 
> The UPS guy just dropped off my PACKAGE. I AM SO EXCITED.
> 
> ...



 I received mine today as well. The turnaround time is absolutely amazing


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 1, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Congrats Malibu!! I am luvin' the name!!



Thanks Chickie! I know you lurve your Onyx too, lol.



			
				sikora said:
			
		

> I received mine today as well. The turnaround time is absolutely amazing



Congrats!


----------



## Shaley (Feb 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> Any chance this deal will come up again?  I wasn't able to participate this time around.



I'd like to know this too...


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 2, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> Thanks nvy!
> 
> I was so shocked. I expected White Hot Chocolate would be here by Monday at LEAST, not in the same week! Now THAT's how a person should do business!


 

True, true!  If anyone speaks to Tony, PLEASE let him know that we all appreciate the turn around time. 

When companies act right, I love to give praises because other companies will have you waiting for weeks before sending out your order.


----------



## zora (Feb 2, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Has anyone done the hardcore Aphogee treatment yet?  That's supposed to stay uncovered.  I wonder if I put a hairnet over it if it will stick to my head.erplexed



I would'nt do it.  You have quite a bit of hair, so if your hair strays, we'll see you in the news.

You could possibly start the process off with a hand dryer just to get the top hard enough and then finish off with the Pibbs, but that's too much trouble and it still isn't guaranteed you won't be sucked up.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 2, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Has anyone done the hardcore Aphogee treatment yet? That's supposed to stay uncovered. I wonder if I put a hairnet over it if it will stick to my head.erplexed


 

I asked this same question a while back in the thread too.  I thought about doing a hard Aphogee with the hair net, but wetting my whole head for several minutes- hair net and all- before removing the hair net.  I think it will stick to and break off hairs if you try to remove the net without thoroughly wetting first.

However, the more I think about it- the more I'm thinking that I'll just pull out my old bonnet dryer for my Aphogee treatments.

If anyone has successfully used their Pibbs for an Aphoghee treatment, please advise how you did it!


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay....so I went ahead and did the aphogee treatment last night and no problems.  I did use the little itty bitty hair net that came with the dryer, since it's too small for rollersets.  I really think it wasn't necessary.  Anyway, I loved the way my treatment dried faster and more thoroughly.  I can never get the inside of my hair to dry without sitting forever, and still sometimes I have gooey spots.  I did get under the water and let the hair net get wet and it removed easily.  I do think the treatment is heavy and sticky enough that the hair will not move at all under the dryer.  I'm not using the net next time.  Use your Pibbs for your treatment ladies!


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 2, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Okay....so I went ahead and did the aphogee treatment last night and no problems. I did use the little itty bitty hair net that came with the dryer, since it's too small for rollersets. I really think it wasn't necessary. Anyway, I loved the way my treatment dried faster and more thoroughly. I can never get the inside of my hair to dry without sitting forever, and still sometimes I have gooey spots. I did get under the water and let the hair net get wet and it removed easily. I do think the treatment is heavy and sticky enough that the hair will not move at all under the dryer. I'm not using the net next time. Use your Pibbs for your treatment ladies!


 
Thanks for the info. How long did it take to dry and what setting did you have it on? I would like to try this one day in the future...mine gets here Monday


----------



## ricaross (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you all get an email confirmation of when your would be shipped?.....cause i mailed mine on tuesday and it got there on wednesday (was signed for by someone other than Tony).....and i'm trying to figure out when it will arrive.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 3, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Has anyone done the hardcore Aphogee treatment yet? That's supposed to stay uncovered. I wonder if I put a hairnet over it if it will stick to my head.erplexed


 
I did one about 4 weeks ago before I had my Pibbs.  I'm not sure with the Pibbs - the air circulation is a little different.  And with the hardcore treatment nothing should be on your head because it will be come "stuck" to your hair which may cause breakage.  If you have an old hooded dryer I would use that one for the treatment.

So, yes the hairnet will be stuck to your hair.

_Sorry just read the update ... I see that it worked out fine, I would have afraid to try that.  Good to know, now._


----------



## Allandra (Feb 3, 2008)

ricaross said:


> Did you all get an email confirmation of when your would be shipped?.....cause i mailed mine on tuesday and it got there on wednesday (was signed for by someone other than Tony).....and i'm trying to figure out when it will arrive.


I received an email containing the tracking information.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm going to order one directly from the site when i get my income taxes. Still wish i could have taken advantage of that discount though.


----------



## nipday (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I finally got my Pibbs 512 last Friday! I'm so proud of this purchase . I was so happy that I think I actually hurt him when put him together! Now, I can't adjust the thing at all. Before I placed the dryer head on the top pole, I turned the adjuster knob and the pole shot out real quick. I placed the dryer head on top and tried to adjust it, but now it won't move. Please help me ladies--did anyone else have this problem? erplexed


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 4, 2008)

:bouncegre

Tony received my MO today! I should have my new toy this week!


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 4, 2008)

I Got Mine today :woohoo: I turned her on and she is soooooooo quiet I'm in love Ok so I washed my hair yesterday (Had to for church) and I am sooo tempted to co wash just so I can sit under her...... No.... Must resist...... Have tooo much to do......Ok Ok First thing in... the... morning Any way I'm excited! Thanks sooo Much vslady, tenjoy, and everyone else who pulled all this together


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 4, 2008)

keeperathome said:


> Thanks for the info. How long did it take to dry and what setting did you have it on? I would like to try this one day in the future...mine gets here Monday


 
I had it on 50 for 50 minutes.  I tried 60 for a little while but that burned like fiyah!!!!  My lazy dazy took 1.5 hours and was still sticky in places.  The Pibbs is da bomb!!!


----------



## Wanderland (Feb 4, 2008)

My Pibbs is finally here?!!?!

I've christened it (because it's unisex ya know)...Imperial Stormtrooper






I'm torn on whether I should rollerset my hair now or not (it's pretty late and I have to get up early)...decisions decisions


----------



## amber815 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wanderland said:


> My Pibbs is finally here?!!?!
> 
> I've christened it (because it's unisex ya know)...Imperial Stormtrooper
> 
> ...


 
This literally made me laugh out loud!!!!!


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 4, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I had it on 50 for 50 minutes. I tried 60 for a little while but that burned like fiyah!!!! My lazy dazy took 1.5 hours and was still sticky in places. The Pibbs is da bomb!!!


 
Thanks I was just wondering if you knew where that would be on a 512 it only has dots would that be med-low, med, Med-high,etc. Just wondering
Thanks


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 5, 2008)

Wanderland said:


> My Pibbs is finally here?!!?!
> 
> I've christened it (because it's unisex ya know)...Imperial Stormtrooper
> 
> ...


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 6, 2008)

i finally used my pibbs on monday   i decided to name her 'hottie' . my bf thinks its funny to switch the timer whilst i sit under it, but its ok. my hair was dry twice as fast as my gold n hot used to do me. im more than satisfied  THANKS AGAIN LADIES FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN.


now, on to making OTHER deals. ive had m eye on that new 2008 toyota camry. can you make it happen?


----------



## douglala (Feb 6, 2008)

Am I the only one that didn't get a speedy turnaround.

I mailed my mo last Monday. It was signed for lasts Wednesday. And I still have not received the dryer nor have I received an email confirmation.

I'm only in Connecticut so I would have expected it by now...................


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2008)

douglala said:


> Am I the only one that didn't get a speedy turnaround.
> 
> I mailed my mo last Monday. It was signed for lasts Wednesday. And I still have not received the dryer nor have I received an email confirmation.
> 
> I'm only in Connecticut so I would have expected it by now...................


Were you on the wait list for the PIBBS 514?


----------



## douglala (Feb 6, 2008)

Allandra said:


> Were you on the wait list for the PIBBS 514?



Yes its a 514. There's a wait list??  Where was that posted? I must have missed it....


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2008)

douglala said:


> Yes its a 514. There's a wait list??  Where was that posted? I must have missed it....


Here's the update thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=192901


----------



## douglala (Feb 6, 2008)

Allandra said:


> Here's the update thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=192901




Thanks....I totally missed that..........


----------



## glam- (Feb 6, 2008)

Has everyone else gotten their receipts yet- if so, I guess I better call... because I haven't received mine yeterplexed (the receipt, not the Pibbs)


----------



## dream13 (Feb 6, 2008)

glam- said:


> Has everyone else gotten their receipts yet- if so, I guess I better call... because I haven't received mine yeterplexed (the receipt, not the Pibbs)


 
No...not yet.


----------



## natieya (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't gotten my receipt either. I'm sure it's coming...


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2008)

glam- said:


> Has everyone else gotten their receipts yet- if so, I guess I better call... because I haven't received mine yeterplexed (the receipt, not the Pibbs)


I haven't received my receipt yet.  If I remember correctly, Tony will write them all out one day in February and send them to everyone.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 7, 2008)

The receipts will go out all at one time as posted earlier by VSLady.  Sometime toward the end of February.  They will be postmarked the day he writes them so those of you who ordered early on will have an extra month worth of warranty.  Don't worry - they will come - he knows everyone is waiting on them.  Please don't make any phone calls to him about them.  Enjoy your day ladies.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Marbel and Allandra!

The receipts will come.


----------



## vslady (Feb 7, 2008)

UPDATE RE RECIEPTS

I spoke to Tony this morning.  He stated that he mailed all the receipts out as of this past Tuesday (2/5) by USPS.  You should all be receiving them soon. 

PS Thanks Marbel.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 7, 2008)

vslady said:


> UPDATE RE RECIEPTS
> 
> I spoke to Tony this morning. He stated that he mailed all the receipts out as of this past Tuesday (2/5) by USPS. You should all be receiving them soon.
> 
> PS Thanks Marbel.


 
No problem.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 7, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> thanks Marbel and Allandra!
> 
> The receipts will come.


You're welcome.


----------



## meka (Feb 11, 2008)

DANG, DANG, DANG

I hate I missed out on this...waiting too late to send my money order....Ugh!


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 11, 2008)

Got my reciept today!!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 11, 2008)

keeperathome said:


> Got my reciept today!!!!


I hope I get mines soon...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 11, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I hope I get mines soon...


 
I haven't received mine yet.  Tony had two addresses for me one was the shipping address and second my actual home address (where he resent my cover).  I wonder if I can find out which one he sent it to?


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 11, 2008)

I got my pibbs and my receipt today!



Just one question...I got the 512, does any one else's release smoke from the top of the hood? There is also kind of a smokey smell. Is this normal?


----------



## frizzy (Feb 11, 2008)

My receipt came in the mail today, too.


----------



## sikora (Feb 11, 2008)

frizzy said:


> My receipt came in the mail today, too.



So did mine


----------



## sikora (Feb 11, 2008)

seeminglysweet said:


> I got my pibbs and my receipt today!
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question...I got the 512, does any one else's release smoke from the top of the hood? There is also kind of a smokey smell. Is this normal?



I got a smoky smell the first time I used it and I found that it was due to the heating element inside of it getting hot. I do not recall seeing smoke around the hood though.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 11, 2008)

I received my receipt today.


----------



## CaliJen (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I got my receipt today, but I have a question was Tony supposed to post date the invoice because mine has invoice date 01/15/2008????erplexed   Is this ok to submit with warranty registration?


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 12, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I received my receipt today.



Ditto...yay!


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 12, 2008)

CaliJen said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my receipt today, but I have a question was Tony supposed to post date the invoice because mine has invoice date 01/15/2008????erplexed Is this ok to submit with warranty registration?


 

I wonder the same thing mine was dated for 1/31/08... but it's still past the 10 day mark as I recieved it on the 11th of Feberplexed can we still send the card in?


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 12, 2008)

seeminglysweet said:


> I got my pibbs and my receipt today!
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question...I got the 512, does any one else's release smoke from the top of the hood? There is also kind of a smokey smell. Is this normal?


 
I too got a smokey smell when I turned it on first but that soon went away. No smoke comming out the hood though you might want to have that checked out... that sounds scary.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 12, 2008)

keeperathome said:


> I wonder the same thing mine was dated for 1/31/08... but it's still past the 10 day mark as I recieved it on the 11th of Feberplexed can we still send the card in?



Mine was dated for 1/23/08.  Anyone know what we should do? I need the warranty. This item is too expensive to pass it up.


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got my receipt yesterday as well. I also got that smokey smell when I turned it on for the first time to see how it worked. I haven't turned it on since then but the smell does go away. I did *not* see any smoke in the room though.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks ladies, that makes me feel a little better. It wasn't a massive amount of smoke, just a little lifting off the top vent of the hood. I will let it run this evening for a few minutes and see what happens. 

I didn't read my receipt thoroughly. I'll have to see what date is on mine, although I should be fine because I sent payment in a week ago and got it yesterday.


----------



## StarFish106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Has it been officially declared that there is no Serial # on the 512. I turned that bad boy around and still never found one. I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


----------



## vslady (Feb 12, 2008)

UPDATE RE RECEIPTS

So I emailed Tony last night after seeing the posts regarding the dates on the receipts.  Here is his exact response:

"They will all qualify for warrenty. warrenty will start from the date of the invoice. I informed pibbs about it . Any of my invoice will be covered by warrenty." 

Additionally, Tenjoy is confirming this information with Pibbs.  HTH


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 12, 2008)

I received my receipt yesterday too. "Whew"


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 12, 2008)

StarFish106 said:


> Has it been officially declared that there is no Serial # on the 512. I turned that bad boy around and still never found one. I just want to make sure I am not missing something.



Yes this was confirmed here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=193603&highlight=pibbs


----------



## SplashAtl (Feb 12, 2008)

Got my receipt today.  What should I do if I can't find my warranty card now.  Can I register online?
Thanks!



vslady said:


> UPDATE RE RECEIPTS
> 
> So I emailed Tony last night after seeing the posts regarding the dates on the receipts.  Here is his exact response:
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I still don't have my receipt.  Hopefully it will come tomorrow.


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, last warrenty question ...

Do we say the seller is "Imperial Sales" or "ApplianceSource.com" when filling out the warrenty card?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 13, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I still don't have my receipt. Hopefully it will come tomorrow.


 
I don't have mine either ...


----------



## azul11 (Feb 13, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> Ok, last warrenty question ...
> 
> Do we say the seller is "Imperial Sales" or "ApplianceSource.com" when filling out the warrenty card?


 
On the warranty card it said in order for the warranty to be effective you have to mail registration card and a copy of sales slip. I understand that part but I dont get why the back of the warranty card they tell you to put a stamp on it. I am just going to assume they want you to send them together, correct? God bless you all.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 13, 2008)

azul11 said:


> On the warranty card it said in order for the warranty to be effective you have to mail registration card and a copy of sales slip. I understand that part but I dont get why the back of the warranty card they tell you to put a stamp on it. I am just going to assume they want you to send them together, correct? God bless you all.


*On the warranty card, I put Imperial Sales. It's because it's kinda like a post card. I just put that and the copy of my receipt into an envelope and mailed it.*


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 14, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> Ok, last warrenty question ...
> 
> Do we say the seller is "Imperial Sales" or "ApplianceSource.com" when filling out the warrenty card?


 

Imperial Sales


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 14, 2008)

azul11 said:


> On the warranty card it said in order for the warranty to be effective you have to mail registration card and a copy of sales slip. I understand that part but I dont get why the back of the warranty card they tell you to put a stamp on it. I am just going to assume they want you to send them together, correct? God bless you all.


 

Girl, put the reciept in the envelope with the card.  You have to put the receipt in the envelope anyway, so why on earth would you send the card seperatley .


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Imperial Sales



Thanks, cuz that's what I did anyway!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 14, 2008)

StarFish106 said:


> Has it been officially declared that there is no Serial # on the 512. I turned that bad boy around and still never found one. I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


 

Yes, do not include a serial number


----------



## azul11 (Feb 15, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> *On the warranty card, I put Imperial Sales. It's because it's kinda like a post card. I just put that and the copy of my receipt into an envelope and mailed it.*


 
Thanks. It made logical sense to proceed in that manner but it didnt make sense to specifically request that a copy of the receipt be sent along with the post card but then on the postcard itself it says "Put Stamp Here". 

I know how alot of times for rebates and warranties you have to make sure you do the information correctly otherwise they wont grant it. God bless you all.


----------



## azul11 (Feb 15, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Girl, put the reciept in the envelope with the card. You have to put the receipt in the envelope anyway, so why on earth would you send the card seperatley .


 
That's why I didnt understand why they would specifically tell you to send both the receipt and the card together but have a put stamp here on the postcard. Made no logical sense. So I said even though I know what makes sense in my head, which is to send them both together, I wondered why they would have that put stamp here there. No biggie. God bless you all.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 15, 2008)

I still have not received my receipt ...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 15, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I received my receipt yesterday too. "Whew"


Now if I can just the damn warranty!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 15, 2008)

azul11 said:


> That's why I didnt understand why they would specifically tell you to send both the receipt and the card together but have a put stamp here on the postcard. Made no logical sense. So I said even though I know what makes sense in my head, which is to send them both together, I wondered why they would have that put stamp here there. No biggie. God bless you all.


 
ok good.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey vslady, 
Just wondering if you think there will be another special offer coming up with the pibbs512/514? I wasn't able to get on the last waiting list. So now i'm comtemplating holding out for a upcoming deal or bitting the bullet and ordering from the site and paying shipping and handling. TIA.


----------



## vslady (Feb 16, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Hey vslady,
> Just wondering if you think there will be another special offer coming up with the pibbs512/514? I wasn't able to get on the last waiting list. So now i'm comtemplating holding out for a upcoming deal or bitting the bullet and ordering from the site and paying shipping and handling. TIA.


 
Perhaps for the 514s.  When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to those who sent in reservations (not sure how many), then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment.  There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers.  

There is no deal coming up for the 512s at this time.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 16, 2008)

vslady said:


> Perhaps for the 514s. When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to those who sent in reservations (not sure how many), then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment. There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers.
> 
> There is no deal coming up for the 512s at this time.


 
Thank you!!! I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## santia (Feb 16, 2008)

I haven't received my receipt yet. I guess it'll be here soon though.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 17, 2008)

santia said:


> I haven't received my receipt yet. I guess it'll be here soon though.


 
I still haven't received my receipt yet either ... I made two attempts to contact Tony via email with no response - now I will to resort to a phone call which I was hoping I could avoid ...


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 17, 2008)

Are the ever going to offer another deal like this again?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 17, 2008)

Marbel said:


> I still haven't received my receipt yet either ... I made two attempts to contact Tony via email with no response - now I will to resort to a phone call which I was hoping I could avoid ...


 
Hey Marbel, I was wondering whether you had gotten yours.  I finally got mine yesterday. Now to remember to send off the warranty card.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 17, 2008)

I got my receipt but it was dated for the date that I made my Pibbs purchase so my 30 days is just about up.  I'm going to include a photocopy of the envelope that my receipt came in so that the warranty people know that I wasn't just wasting time for the last 30 days.  

I thought the receipts were supposed to be dated for the date he sent them out in Feb?


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel really stupid for missing this deal I just kept thinking that as a newbie I should wait. But now I feel just awful for passing on this deal these dryers are expensive. PLEASE get him to continue this deal.


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 18, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I feel really stupid for missing this deal I just kept thinking that as a newbie I should wait. But now I feel just awful for passing on this deal these dryers are expensive. PLEASE get him to continue this deal.


 
Perhaps for the 514s. When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to those who sent in reservations (not sure how many), then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment. There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers. 

There is no deal coming up for the 512s at this time.

I am not sure if you saw quote from Vslady on 2/16/08 to Wheezy807 you still should be able to get in on the next deal.  My advice hold on to you $$$ when special is announce on PIbbs 514 have cashier check or money ready to go certified don't delay.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 19, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Hey Marbel, I was wondering whether you had gotten yours. I finally got mine yesterday. Now to remember to send off the warranty card.


 
Hi, I got my invoice via email after sending a couple emails to Tony.

I have questions though:

1.  My invoice is not the original copy - will my warranty still be accepted?
2.  My invoice is dated January 15, 2008 - instead of February 18, 2008 the date it was sent to me - will this affect my warranty? I thought Tony said he would date the receipts as of the day he sends them out.

Tenjoy or VSLady maybe you can answer these questions for me.  Thank you.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Are the ever going to offer another deal like this again?


I just wanted to know.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> I just wanted to know.





You still have the opportunity to buy the 514


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> You still have the opportunity to buy the 514


Whoa!!!!! Really?

Whats the deadline?

I need to gather pennies together.


----------



## vslady (Feb 19, 2008)

Marbel said:


> Hi, I got my invoice via email after sending a couple emails to Tony.
> 
> I have questions though:
> 
> ...


 
Send it in.  You won't have a problem.  Pibbs has been alerted to the receipt issue between Tony and the LHCF customers.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 19, 2008)

vslady said:


> Send it in. You won't have a problem. Pibbs has been alerted to the receipt issue between Tony and the LHCF customers.


 
Thank you VSLady for the quick response.


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Whoa!!!!! Really?
> 
> _* Whats the deadline?*_
> 
> I need to gather pennies together.


_*

What is the deadline? 
*_


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, when the order comes in, I will alert everyone.  The orders with the money orders will be fulfilled first.  

Those that have RSVP'd will need to mail their MO in within a day or two....first come first served.

*FYI, Tony will mostly likely NOT call u 50-11 times to alert you the dryers are in.  So rely on this thread for notification.  *

*So gather up your MO now and prepare them for mailing by the end of this week.*





..


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Tenjoy!

So would you say that in the next few weeks I can send in a MO and they will be shipped whenever my turn comes, no?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Well, when the order comes in, I will alert everyone. The orders with the money orders will be fulfilled first.
> 
> Those that have RSVP'd will need to mail their MO in within a day or two....first come first served.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tenjoy for the update!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Thanks Tenjoy!
> 
> So would you say that in the next few weeks I can send in a MO and they will be shipped whenever my turn comes, no?




nope.....let say in the next week!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> nope.....let say in the next week!


Well...looks like no Mr. Pibbs for me!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Well...looks like no Mr. Pibbs for me!




stop whining..........you have this week and next week.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> stop whining..........you have this week and next week.


Yeah but thats not quite long enough I dont think.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Yeah but thats not quite long enough I dont think.



put on those fishnets and get to strolling


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> put on those fishnets and get to strolling


----------



## vslady (Feb 19, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Yeah but thats not quite long enough I dont think.


 
I know I must not be reading this right??? Naturallady is tryin to get a Pibbs SMH.....

ETA--I think 2 to 3 weeks is right actually.


----------



## alicia1s (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here but I want one of the 514 dryers. When and where do I send the MO?


----------



## vslady (Feb 19, 2008)

alicia1s said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I want one of the 514 dryers. When and where do I send the MO?


 
Quoting myself "When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to those who sent in reservations (not sure how many), then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment. There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers."


----------



## alicia1s (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks vslady. I'm sorry if you were asked that question numerous times before  So does reservations mean they sent the $235 or just a request. I guess I'm asking because I want to know if I should send money now or wait until Tony extends the offer to other LHCF members?


----------



## vslady (Feb 19, 2008)

alicia1s said:


> Thanks vslady. I'm sorry if you were asked that question numerous times before  So does reservations mean they sent the $235 or just a request. I guess I'm asking because I want to know if I should send money now or wait until Tony extends the offer to other LHCF members?


 
Don't send any money now.  An update will go out when the time arrives.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

vslady said:


> I know I must not be reading this right??? Naturallady is tryin to get a Pibbs SMH.....
> 
> ETA--I think 2 to 3 weeks is right actually.


Oh so you got jokes now, huh?


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 19, 2008)

vslady said:


> Quoting myself "When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to those who sent in reservations (not sure how many), then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment. There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers."


 
Goodie I am not too late... just say when and believe me the MO will be in the mail.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 20, 2008)

Im WAS a lurker, I sent in my reserve though. So I should get my money order ready? Will he email us or should I keep checking here to know when to send it off? Basically how will notifcations be sent out? Thanks

Edited to add the word WAS...


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Im a lurker, I sent in my reserve though. So I should get my money order ready? Will he email us or should I keep checking here to know when to send it off? Basically how will notifcations be sent out? Thanks


 

Keep checking here!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 20, 2008)

Come on pibbyniqua....


----------



## LJewel (Feb 21, 2008)

I mailed my reservation before the deadline.
I have my money order in my hand.
I have my cell phone by my side.
I am checking my email every 20 minutes.
I am checking this thread every 20 minutes.​ 
*I am ready!  Come on....Come on...Come on!* ​


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully, 8 days and counting until their beautiful arrival ...


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 21, 2008)

LJewel said:


> I mailed my reservation before the deadline.
> I have my money order in my hand.
> I have my cell phone by my side.
> I am checking my email every 20 minutes.
> ...


 
You go girl!


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there a definite date on when they will recieve a new shipment or mail out? Why do you say 8 days and counting. I'm getting very impatient.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 22, 2008)

No, I haven't heard of an 'absolute' date. I just said 8 days because that would put us at the last day in February. 

Don't get more 'end of the month' than the last day.
 


LatoyaMIT said:


> Is there a definite date on when they will recieve a new shipment or mail out? Why do you say 8 days and counting. I'm getting very impatient.


----------



## LaShanne (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG!! I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM UPS!!!  MY PIBBS 514 WAS SHIPPED at 5:51pm TODAY!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I'm scheduled to have my dryer on 25 Feb! 

ETA:  I'm one of the 30 ladies that turned in my MO, but just missed the cut-off.


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 22, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> OMG!! I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM UPS!!! MY PIBBS 514 WAS SHIPPED at 5:51pm TODAY!!! I'm so excited!!! I'm scheduled to have my dryer on 25 Feb!
> 
> ETA: I'm one of the 30 ladies that turned in my MO, but just missed the cut-off.


 

I just got me email from UPS also scheduled to be delivered on 26 Feb  I can't wait


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 22, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> OMG!! I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM UPS!!! MY PIBBS 514 WAS SHIPPED at 5:51pm TODAY!!! I'm so excited!!! I'm scheduled to have my dryer on 25 Feb!
> 
> ETA: I'm one of the 30 ladies that turned in my MO, but just missed the cut-off.


 

I got my email confirmation too.  I'm scheduled to get mine on 2/27.  Rollersets here I come and I don't care how short my hair is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LABETT (Feb 22, 2008)

I received an email stating my 514 Pibbs will be home on 2/26. 
This great news so excited.


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 22, 2008)

When did you guys send in your MO? I  sent mine in 1/22 and I haven't gotten a notification :-(


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 23, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> When did you guys send in your MO? I sent mine in 1/22 and I haven't gotten a notification :-(


 
My money order was sent in several days after your date. I would suggest you check junk mail ups notice might be in there.  I almost delete my confirmation email.  I thougt we would here Pibbs514 in stock news here.


----------



## Prodigee19 (Feb 23, 2008)

I got my email confirmation and scheduled for delivery on 2/26!!!


----------



## monami (Feb 23, 2008)

Great News!!!   Does this mean that the new shipment is in?   Maybe the rest of us can send in our M.O for the 514 now?


----------



## britskie (Feb 23, 2008)

Just joined LHCF.  And I will definitely be checking this thread everyday.

Thanks to everyone who took the initiative to set this up!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 23, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> My money order was sent in several days after your date. I would suggest you check junk mail ups notice might be in there.  I almost delete my confirmation email.  *I thought we would here Pibbs514 in stock news here*.



We were expecting a Monday delivery/mail out.  So  *LatoyaMIT *should have yours next week


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 23, 2008)

Any update on when the reserved folks can send in M.O.


----------



## dausmer (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so glad I got in on this deal. My reservation is in and I've already got my MO ready to mail, just waiting for the word. Thanks ladies for putting this deal together

Dru


----------



## vslady (Feb 23, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> Any update on when the reserved folks can send in M.O.


 

We will send out an update.  We need to make sure those who already paid receive their dryers first and also address all outstanding problems from the first shipment, then those with reservations will be able to send in payment (definitely by month's end (2/29), if not sooner).


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi ladies, does this offer go for canadian residents. I am thinking of getting a pibbs nowerplexed. Yall lured me in. Please let me know if I can get in on the offer.
Thanks

Mandy


----------



## Andreainnis (Feb 23, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> OMG!! I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM UPS!!!  MY PIBBS 514 WAS SHIPPED at 5:51pm TODAY!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I'm scheduled to have my dryer on 25 Feb!
> 
> ETA:  I'm one of the 30 ladies that turned in my MO, but just missed the cut-off.



Me tooooooooooooooooo!!!! I can't wait til Monday, I think my hair just grew an inch from all the excitement


----------



## berry87 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi there! Welcome! 



britskie said:


> Just joined LHCF.  And I will definitely be checking this thread everyday.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who took the initiative to set this up!


----------



## Peacan Tan (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and have been looking for ways to save on the Pibbs and now it's satuday of the FINAL WEEK, OH NO!!! So how do I get in


----------



## mrsthiggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Are there any plans to do this again?  I  would love to have a PIBBS and a Steamer for the good deep condition treatments.


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 24, 2008)

vslady said:


> "When the 514s arrive back in stock, they will be shipped first to those who already sent their MOs (about 30 people), then to *those who sent in reservations (not sure how many)*, then Tony may extend the offer to other LHCF members who are interested and ready to send in payment. There will be 100 total available so it all depends on the numbers."


 
We may still be able to get in on this deal. _Here's the math 100 (514's) - 30 (people who already sent their MO) = 70 PIBBS for sale but you have to subtract the number of people who reserved a PIBB (Don't know how many but I wish I had done this) _The only problem to me seems to be that we currently have no way of knowing how many sent in a reservation. But if all goes well Tony will happily sell any left over 514 PIBBs to the rest of us who missed out on reserving one.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 24, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hi ladies, does this offer go for canadian residents. I am thinking of getting a pibbs nowerplexed. Yall lured me in. Please let me know if I can get in on the offer.
> Thanks
> 
> Mandy




I will pm you


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

......................................


----------



## santia (Feb 25, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Me tooooooooooooooooo!!!! I can't wait til Monday, *I think my hair just grew an inch from all the excitement*


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*ATTN:  IF YOU MAILED A MONEY ORDER AND FROM CLARA CITY, MINNESOTA*

*please pm ME asap*!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*EVERYONE WHO HAS MAILED IN MONEY ORDERS FOR THE PIBBS, YOUR ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!*

*ALL OTHER WHO HAVE RSVP PLEASE WAIT FURTHER INSTRUCTION FROM ME.*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *EVERYONE WHO HAS MAILED IN MONEY ORDERS FOR THE PIBBS, YOUR ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!*
> 
> *ALL OTHER WHO HAVE RSVP PLEASE WAIT FURTHER INSTRUCTION FROM ME.*


Arghhhhh!!!!!!!!!    "sigh" OK.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Arghhhhh!!!!!!!!! "sigh" OK.


 

HUSH DOWN! .  it will be sooner than you think.  Just trying to keep everything orderly.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*ATTN: IF YOU MAILED A MONEY ORDER AND FROM CLARA CITY, MINNESOTA*

*please pm ME asap*!

*IF ANY MEMBER KNOWS OF ANOTHER LIVING IN MINNESOTA PLEASE pm OR EMAIL ME!*

[email protected]


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> HUSH DOWN! . it will be sooner than you think. Just trying to keep everything orderly.


 
I know.  I know.  And thank you for all you and VSlady have done.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I know. I know. And thank you for all you and VSlady have done. I really appreciate it!


 

JUST SPREAD THE WORD THAT IM LOOKING FOR THIS MINNESOTA WOMAN


----------



## LJewel (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes! We really appreciate all that you guys have done to make this great deal possible.  I am just continuing to click my refresh button and breathing into a paper bag (avoiding hyperventilating)  until you give the "*reservees*" the word to send in their MO.

Seriously vslady and tenjoy - this is really wonderful what you did.

*SMOOCHES!  SMOOCHES*!


----------



## genesis132 (Feb 25, 2008)

OK....Ok...another reservee awaiting for the word!


----------



## BreZn (Feb 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *EVERYONE WHO HAS MAILED IN MONEY ORDERS FOR THE PIBBS, YOUR ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!*
> 
> *ALL OTHER WHO HAVE RSVP PLEASE WAIT FURTHER INSTRUCTION FROM ME.*


   My  PIBBSter is on the way! I get my TU  tomorrow and already I can't wait to do my 1st post rhelaxer dc/rollerset/wrap.  Thanks tenjoy - VSlady and anyone else involved for securing this great deal


----------



## douglala (Feb 25, 2008)

My PIBBS 514 was JUST delivered!!!!

Wooooooohooooooooooo!!

I think my evening plans just changed.........................


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

douglala said:


> My PIBBS 514 was JUST delivered!!!!
> 
> Wooooooohooooooooooo!!
> 
> I think my evening plans just changed.........................


 

SMDH!.............


----------



## Transformer (Feb 25, 2008)

I am in receipt of 1 of the 3 PIBBS ordered! Will have to check sisters in Atlanta to see if there's have arrive.

I can easily see how they could be damaged during shipment....they are shipped in the original box!

Thanks to the team of business savvy ladies that put this deal together!


----------



## Transformer (Feb 25, 2008)

Pibbs assembled and operating.  Since I questioned the "integrity" of the Pibbs ability to get hot, I glad to report that's it's HOT enough.  I like a scorching dryer and Pibbs get close enough.  It's does not instanteous reach it hottest temperature....you will have to turn it on about 10 minutes before it reaches it highest point.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 25, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> Pibbs assembled and operating.  Since I questioned the "integrity" of the Pibbs ability to get hot, I glad to report that's it's HOT enough.  I like a scorching dryer and Pibbs get close enough.  It's does not instanteous reach it hottest temperature....you will have to turn it on about 10 minutes before it reaches it highest point.


Dang, ya'll trying to conjure up temps from the burning pit of hell, huh?


----------



## LaShanne (Feb 25, 2008)

I only got one of my boxes today   I was home anxiously awaiting my packages when the UPS guy snuck it on my porch and took off before I even realized it.  When I checked my tracking number they said box#2 was still scheduled for delivery until just now when it changed to "rescheduled for 26 Feb".  It's cool, though...I dont really NEED it till Wednesday, but (sniff sniff) I thought I'd have it today (still excited, though)


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

IT IS ME CALLING WITH THE (973) number


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey TenJoy...:blowkiss:


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Hey TenJoy...:blowkiss:




HIYA Honeybun


----------



## missvi (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for calling tenjoy, when you called and said dryer I was thinking about the dryer in my house. I was like is something wrong with it? I was having a blonde moment.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

missvi said:


> Thanks for calling tenjoy, when you called and said dryer I was thinking about the dryer in my house. I was like is something wrong with it? I was having a blonde moment.


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 25, 2008)

I appreciated your call tenjoy, Thanks Again.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 25, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 26, 2008)

Wait... what calls? Are these phone calls to people expecting dryers? I'm getting paranoid... People who sent in their MO after me have gotten their dryers. What is going on?


----------



## maymajesty (Feb 26, 2008)

Dang , I shoulda put my email addy on my info.  I hope mine  comes soon.  Then Imma put in my relaxer, rollerset and post some dogone pics finally.

I'm still trying to figure this forum stuff out.erplexed


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 26, 2008)

VSlady or Tenjoy

Just curious...are the folks that mailed their reservation information to Tony going to receive an email confirmation from him, or will you all let us know he's ready to start that process and send in your money orders?

If the latter is true, he'll just match up the money order info with the reservation information he received earlier?

Thanks, again, Ladies

P.S.  We definitely surpassed his 50 purchase requirement...see if you guys can talk them into carrying Nexxus, Biolage and other conditioners so we can get a fab. discount  

Hey, can't blame a girl for trying


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> Wait... what calls? Are these phone calls to people expecting dryers? I'm getting paranoid... People who sent in their MO after me have gotten their dryers. What is going on?


 

What is your name and address


----------



## vslady (Feb 26, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> Wait... what calls? Are these phone calls to people expecting dryers? I'm getting paranoid... People who sent in their MO after me have gotten their dryers. What is going on?


 
Are you from Minnesota?


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

vslady said:


> Are you from Minnesota?


 

Thats what im trying to find out


----------



## monami (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you guys so much....I have learnt so much more about my hair and myself on this board and now we are even getting such great discounts!!!!!!!

I have sent of my MO and I am patiently waiting for Onyx to come home.


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 26, 2008)

No, I'm not the MIA girl from Minesota lol. I been keeping up! Well supposedly it was mailed out Friday. But they don't have a tracking #. They asked that I call back in 10 minutes to get the tracking #. Hoping that I do get it today and that there wasn't some mixup.


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 26, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> No, I'm not the MIA girl from Minesota lol. I been keeping up! Well supposedly it was mailed out Friday. But they don't have a tracking #. They asked that I call back in 10 minutes to get the tracking #. Hoping that I do get it today and that there wasn't some mixup.


 
OK, I have an update, thank the Lord! I should be receiving mine on 2/28. I feel so much better.


----------



## noemi (Feb 26, 2008)

*I MAILED MY MONEY ORDER OFF TODAY!!!!!*


----------



## LJewel (Feb 26, 2008)

noemi said:


> *I MAILED MY MONEY ORDER OFF TODAY!!!!!*


That is wonderful !! Did they notify you that you can order your reserved Pibb.  Are they notifying the "reservees" now.  I'm a reservee - I have not heard anything yet.  Tenjoy, Vslady are you notifying people that their reserved Pibb is available.  I don't want to seem impatient but I don't want to miss this opportunity.


----------



## LJewel (Feb 26, 2008)

Vslady, Tenjoy - I see that some people are saying that they are sending in their mo.  Are they notifying the "reservees" now. I'm a reservee - I have not heard anything yet. Tenjoy, Vslady are you notifying people that their reserved Pibb is available. I don't want to seem impatient but I don't want to miss this opportunity.


----------



## Blu217 (Feb 26, 2008)

WHOOT! My 514 JUST arrived, not 10 minutes ago! I'd sent my order at the end of January and was on the waiting list; very excited. Just dragged it in off the porch; came in two boxes. I cannot wait to do my hair tonite!


----------



## Tee (Feb 26, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> WHOOT! My 514 JUST arrived, not 10 minutes ago! I'd sent my order at the end of January and was on the waiting list; very excited. Just dragged it in off the porch; came in two boxes. I cannot wait to do my hair tonite!


 
I just pulled mine off the porch too.  :reddancer:  I did a little scream when I saw it!    Hmmm, I am not doing any hair tonight but soon...soon.  Blu, I sent in my payment at the end of January too.

*Now I need to buy that rollersetting DVD!  lol*


----------



## LaShanne (Feb 26, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> I only got one of my boxes today   I was home anxiously awaiting my packages when the UPS guy snuck it on my porch and took off before I even realized it.  When I checked my tracking number they said box#2 was still scheduled for delivery until just now when it changed to "rescheduled for 26 Feb".  It's cool, though...I dont really NEED it till Wednesday, but (sniff sniff) I thought I'd have it today (still excited, though)



I received box#2 today...I am now whole .  tenjoy, VSLady, thanks so much for all your hard work in getting us this amazing discount on the Pibbs.    Now I'm lookin' out for the next LHCF special


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 26, 2008)

My PIBBS was delivered today too.  I'm so excited.  Thank you Tenjoy and Vslady!!!!!


----------



## clever (Feb 26, 2008)

If we weren't on a weather alert my money order would have been out TODAY


----------



## Transformer (Feb 26, 2008)

2 out of 3 Pibbs delivered.  However, UPS did a "bang up" job on #2.  Box was opened  and invoice, net, instructions/warranty card not included.  Bad weather in Atlanta, so got to send out a posee for  Pibbs #3.  Hope it isn't on its way to Clara, Minnesota


----------



## LABETT (Feb 26, 2008)

My 514 arrived today and my box #2 was opened so I have to check to make sure all parts are included.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 26, 2008)

LABETT said:


> My 514 arrived today and my box #2 was opened so I have to check to make sure all parts are included.


I knew you were gonna get one!  Sooooo....can I drive over there and get my hurr did??


----------



## LABETT (Feb 26, 2008)

naturallady said:


> I knew you were gonna get one!  Sooooo....can I drive over there and get my hurr did??


Sure Girl and bring some BT with ya.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't have mine yet. I am trying not to freak out.


----------



## Blu217 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tee said:


> I just pulled mine off the porch too.  :reddancer:  I did a little scream when I saw it!    Hmmm, I am not doing any hair tonight but soon...soon.  Blu, I sent in my payment at the end of January too.
> 
> *Now I need to buy that rollersetting DVD!  lol*



Hey Tee! 

Everything is in fine working order on mine--but I didn't get the warranty or the hair net. I did get my receipt, which I asked for when I sent in my order. 

Did you get the net and warranty card? Tenjoy said I can just put my info on an index card and send in with a copy of my receipt. Kinda annoyed I didn't get everything, but the deal is still so awesome I can't be too upset.

Oh--I didn't do any hair today either. But it's all put together, sitting in the corner, giving the impression that some serious hair gets done up in this piece!


----------



## Transformer (Feb 26, 2008)

3 out of 3 Pibbs delivered. The bad news is that my sister fell out the chair while trying to ajust the Pibbs height and broke her wrist.  She's currently at the emergency room at Piedmont General?  She is so not happy with me at this time...she's also going to lose a day off work that she can't afford.  So sometime you lose when you try to do a good deal.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

If anyone did not receive/lost their warranty card.  Please PM me.  I will email you a card.  Thanks!


----------



## missvi (Feb 27, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> 3 out of 3 Pibbs delivered. The bad news is that my sister fell out the chair while trying to ajust the Pibbs height and broke her wrist. She's currently at the emergency room at Piedmont General? She is so not happy with me at this time...she's also going to lose a day off work that she can't afford. So sometime you lose when you try to do a good deal.


 

I'm glad she's ok.


----------



## Tee (Feb 27, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> Hey Tee!
> 
> Everything is in fine working order on mine--but I didn't get the warranty or the hair net. I did get my receipt, which I asked for when I sent in my order.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't get mine either.

Ebonybee...sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Feb 27, 2008)

Pibbsy baby is here . I put her together turned her on and she is a beauty . The only concern I have is that front part that looks like it could flip up I tried to but it is hard to do and I don't want to break it  has anyone been able to flip it up?erplexed


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 27, 2008)

Confirmed...bank mailed out a certified check for me yesterday.:crossfingers: In case anyone is curious...if you do a bill pay from one of your accounts...the bank indicated bill pay checks go out as a certified check in case you're miles away from a post office.

Thanks again Ladies...this will be my first 'real' hair dryer. 

I wonder what a real hair dryer smells like. I wonder if it will like me :lovedrool:


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> Pibbsy baby is here . I put her together turned her on and she is a beauty . The only concern I have is that front part that looks like it could flip up I tried to but it is hard to do and I don't want to break it  has anyone been able to flip it up?erplexed


 
Put a little oil (hair, cooking, whatever) on the hinges.  After a minute try to lift it from the center. PM me if you still have a problem.


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> 3 out of 3 Pibbs delivered. The bad news is that my sister fell out the chair while trying to ajust the Pibbs height and broke her wrist.  She's currently at the emergency room at Piedmont General?  She is so not happy with me at this time...she's also going to lose a day off work that she can't afford.  So sometime you lose when you try to do a good deal.



I don't get it.  What does her getting hurt have to do with you?  She's still going to use after she gets better right?  Sheesh!  I know she's your sis, but people are a trip sometimes.  No good deed goes unpunished.

Well, I hope she gets better.


----------



## TCT (Feb 27, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> Pibbsy baby is here . I put her together turned her on and she is a beauty . The only concern I have is that front part that looks like it could flip up I tried to but it is hard to do and I don't want to break it  has anyone been able to flip it up?erplexed


 

 mine does this too. i was guessing because it was new, and hadnt been flipped up much, but everytime i flip it up my heart is in my throat, hoping that i do not break it. its still stiff after numerous flipping up and down, but i find that when i just do it all though it feels as if its fighting me, nothing happens except it opens. it feels like it will break but it doesnt it just opens.


----------



## bellalouise (Feb 27, 2008)

TENJOY, VSLADY

Are we suppose to mail our MO's for those of us who have reserved PIBBS? I keep seeing people say they have sent in their MO's.???????????


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 27, 2008)

I have my Pibby at home came in two boxes.  Now I need to figure out how to put it together.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 27, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> I have my Pibby at home came in two boxes.  Now I need to figure out how to put it together.


It's actually very easy to put together.  It may have taken me 3 minutes to put mine together.


----------



## Andreainnis (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies you will NOT believe this.........

My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!! Is that not the most evil plot in the history of time!!!??? My five year old ratted him out cause she saw him take the boxes from the UPS man, otherwise I never would have known Well, needless to say I'm on a sex strike and he is quite distraught cause he didn't expect me to be as:heated: as I was since he bought it for me (dumb a$$:buttkick So even though I've given him  and he's feeling all, I still want to come up with some maniacal, sinister plan to get him back I know I should just let it go but ooo  I'm just so mad  Im trying to find a place of peace but we'll see how that goes, I may even look back and laugh at this one day..... not likely


----------



## vslady (Feb 27, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Ladies you will NOT believe this.........
> 
> My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!! Is that not the most evil plot in the history of time!!!??? My five year old ratted him out cause she saw him take the boxes from the UPS man, otherwise I never would have known Well, needless to say I'm on a sex strike and he is quite distraught cause he didn't expect me to be as:heated: as I was since he bought it for me (dumb a$$:buttkick So even though I've given him  and he's feeling all, I still want to come up with some maniacal, sinister plan to get him back I know I should just let it go but ooo I'm just so mad Im trying to find a place of peace but we'll see how that goes, I may even look back and laugh at this one day..... not likely


 
There've been a lot of Pibbs stories during this deal, but this one might be the funniest of them all.  Poor thing just didn't know.  He had no idea.


----------



## dausmer (Feb 27, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Ladies you will NOT believe this.........
> 
> My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!!


 
Girl that is just wrong on so many levels. Didn't he realize he was putting his life in danger!!! I pity the fool who messes with mine when it arrives!!

Dru


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellalouise said:


> TENJOY, VSLADY
> 
> Are we suppose to mail our MO's for those of us who have reserved PIBBS? I keep seeing people say they have sent in their MO's.???????????


 

Girl quite yelling.  Pm me your name


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 27, 2008)

You gotta give it to him...that was the best trick he could have EVER pulled on a LHCF member :eyebrows2

Your response is the best response to a trick on a LHCF member 



Andreainnis said:


> Ladies you will NOT believe this.........
> 
> My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was *even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!!* Is that not the most evil plot in the history of time!!!??? My five year old ratted him out cause she saw him take the boxes from the UPS man, otherwise I never would have known Well, needless to say *I'm on a sex strike* and he is quite distraught cause he didn't expect me to be as:heated: as I was since he bought it for me (dumb a$$:buttkick So even though I've given him  and he's feeling all, I still want to come up with some maniacal, sinister plan to get him back I know I should just let it go but ooo I'm just so mad Im trying to find a place of peace but we'll see how that goes, I may even look back and laugh at this one day..... not likely


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> You gotta give it to him...that was the best trick he could have EVER pulled on a LHCF member :eyebrows2
> 
> Your response is the best response to a trick on a LHCF member


----------



## Transformer (Feb 27, 2008)

zora said:


> I don't get it. What does her getting hurt have to do with you? She's still going to use after she gets better right? Sheesh! I know she's your sis, but people are a trip sometimes. No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> Well, I hope she gets better.


 
It's just a bit of frustration when you're already having difficulities. Ex. I gave her son a car. but he got two speeding tickets driving the car home from our meet up point.  He didn't pay the tickets, suspended licenses.....fired from job that required licenses.

She can't afford to go to the salon, so I thought the Pibbs would help her get professional results at home.  Instead, she's got the co-pay from the emergency room visit and is losing a day off work.

I think my gifts to her are jinxed are something?


----------



## Transformer (Feb 27, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that my "the storm of the century is going on and I never notice" spouse commented that the Pibbs is so much quieter than my other dryers.

I purchased the type used in a lot of Black hair salons "Belvedere" from a  local distributor. The Pibbs get hotter and has greater air flow than the Belvedere.  Fortunately, I was able to return the Belvedere after  I so this offer....I had just purchased it that morning.


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Tenjoy or Vslady,

I just open my package and the visor is cracked on the PIBBS 514.  How do I go about getting this issue resolved?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally - I can say - thank you very much for putting together this deal!

I am a newbie here - but was an OLDIE over at BHM......

so - thank you all so much..... My dryer will be here tomorrow!

SJ


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 27, 2008)

Allandra said:


> It's actually very easy to put together. It may have taken me 3 minutes to put mine together.


 

Dh was off today put my pibby together.  Now all I need is reciept to mail off warranty


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 27, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> It's just a bit of frustration when you're already having difficulities. Ex. I gave her son a car. but he got two speeding tickets driving the car home from our meet up point. He didn't pay the tickets, suspended licenses.....fired from job that required licenses.
> 
> She can't afford to go to the salon, so I thought the Pibbs would help her get professional results at home. Instead, she's got the co-pay from the emergency room visit and is losing a day off work.
> 
> I think my gifts to her are jinxed are something?


 
oh... i see, cause its ur fault her adult son got tickets and made HIS DECISION to not pay them. We cannot blame ourselves for what other ADULTS do. The same thing happens  with my fiancee and his siblings- he blames himself for stuff that they do.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 27, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Ladies you will NOT believe this.........
> 
> My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!! Is that not the most evil plot in the history of time!!!??? My five year old ratted him out cause she saw him take the boxes from the UPS man, otherwise I never would have known Well, needless to say I'm on a sex strike and he is quite distraught cause he didn't expect me to be as:heated: as I was since he bought it for me (dumb a$$:buttkick So even though I've given him  and he's feeling all, I still want to come up with some maniacal, sinister plan to get him back I know I should just let it go but ooo  I'm just so mad  Im trying to find a place of peace but we'll see how that goes, I may even look back and laugh at this one day..... not likely


This is by far the funniest thread I have seen in a while! The smilies make it funnier!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 27, 2008)

vslady said:


> There've been a lot of Pibbs stories during this deal, but this one might be the funniest of them all.  Poor thing just didn't know.  He had no idea.


 
oh he got you good...

sounds like somebody needs a *really really really really* cold(no ice but really really really cold) shower when they are watching their favorite movie or sporting event...revenge is a must....please keep us posted...he was sooooo WRONG.....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Feb 28, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Ladies you will NOT believe this.........
> 
> My Pibbs came yesterday and my SO (momentarily known as SOB) Took the boxes and hid them as a JOKE! He thinks I'm too psycho about this whole hair dryer thing (obviously he don't know yall) so he thought he'd play a little jokey joke and keep it hidden for a week!This man was even planning to write me a letter saying that the hair dryer was discontinued and that I would be refunded!!! Is that not the most evil plot in the history of time!!!??? My five year old ratted him out cause she saw him take the boxes from the UPS man, otherwise I never would have known Well, needless to say I'm on a sex strike and he is quite distraught cause he didn't expect me to be as:heated: as I was since he bought it for me (dumb a$$:buttkick So even though I've given him  and he's feeling all, I still want to come up with some maniacal, sinister plan to get him back I know I should just let it go but ooo I'm just so mad Im trying to find a place of peace but we'll see how that goes, I may even look back and laugh at this one day..... not likely


 


This has got to be one of the funniest threads I've read!  
And the smilies! Too funny!


----------



## Andreainnis (Feb 28, 2008)

"The Notorious P.I.B.B.S" is up and running! I'm so excited but I am still trying to open my hood without breaking it. It looks like if those screws weren't there it would be easy to open, but I'm gonna leave them alone and pull real harderplexed


----------



## Andreainnis (Feb 28, 2008)

vslady said:


> There've been a lot of Pibbs stories during this deal, but this one might be the funniest of them all.  Poor thing just didn't know.  He had no idea.





dausmer said:


> Girl that is just wrong on so many levels. Didn't he realize he was putting his life in danger!!! I pity the fool who messes with mine when it arrives!!
> 
> Dru





It~Can~Grow said:


> You gotta give it to him...that was the best trick he could have EVER pulled on a LHCF member :eyebrows2
> 
> Your response is the best response to a trick on a LHCF member





naturallady said:


> This is by far the funniest thread I have seen in a while! The smilies make it funnier!





StellaB said:


> oh he got you good...
> 
> sounds like somebody needs a *really really really really* cold(no ice but really really really cold) shower when they are watching their favorite movie or sporting event...revenge is a must....please keep us posted...he was sooooo WRONG.....





~Healthytresses~ said:


> This has got to be one of the funniest threads I've read!
> And the smilies! Too funny!



Yea girls, I guess I got a tad of a tickle after reading your responses He truly didn't know the error of his ways.*Dausmer* you feel me, he was so so wrong.

*Naturallady & Healthytresses*, those smileys were very necessary cause I was steamed for real, but now that I'm calm and my pibbs is all put together by the (still at this time) SOB, the smiles made me laugh a bit. You all are comedy!

He did get me good *StellaB & It-can-grow* but TRUST, it is so on and I will definitely keep you all posted! *Meanwhile I am remiss, Thank you so much Vslady and Tenjoy for making this dream deal come to pass! Smooches!*


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok so I checked it out.  The part that making it hard to open is the actula plastic sticking to the plastic .  Anyhow.  See if you can get a little moisture or oil around it.  

Let me know.


----------



## vslady (Feb 28, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> erplexedI am also still trying to open my hood without breaking it!


 

According to Tony, you have to pull/push the visor forward a little, then lift.  It should get progressively easier.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 28, 2008)

Whatever happened to the ear covers?  Who posted that?


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 28, 2008)

Marbel said:


> Whatever happened to the ear covers? Who posted that?


 
Ear covers for the Pibbs or ear covers?  If it was just about ear covers I think it was Ms. Coffee.  

I went out and purchased some from Sallys after her post


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 28, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Ear covers for the Pibbs or ear covers? If it was just about ear covers I think it was Ms. Coffee.
> 
> I went out and purchased some from Sallys after her post


 
Ear covers so our Pibbs won't burn our ears.  I'll check Sallys.


----------



## vslady (Feb 28, 2008)

Marbel said:


> Ear covers so our Pibbs won't burn our ears. I'll check Sallys.


 
I'm pretty sure Tenjoy is working on this.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Feb 28, 2008)

Yay my money order has been accepted which means my Pibbster will be here shortly....


----------



## dynamic1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I received my Pibbs today! 

It was scheduled to arrive today, but UPS attempted delivery yesterday. Today, the driver told me she would not leave it on the porch because she saw the picture on the box; and she didn't want it to grow legs & walk away. I am not mad at her for that.  If it was a male driver, he would have dropped it and ran!


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 28, 2008)

I still don't have my Pibbs.  Woe is me.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 28, 2008)

Pibbs People.....See my siggy for roller deals. 

Roller paks can be customized for you.


----------



## dynamic1 (Feb 28, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Pibbs People.....See my siggy for roller deals.
> 
> Roller paks can be customized for you.


 
I have enough different rollers to stock a Sally's.....
But ummm how about a steamer.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 28, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Pibbs People.....See my siggy for roller deals.
> 
> Roller paks can be customized for you.


Girl you are doing the dam* thang!!!!

Thanks sooooo much!!!!

Now ah....who do we pay?


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea who do we pay for rollers? Or are they free?


----------



## amber815 (Feb 28, 2008)

dynamic1 said:


> I have enough different rollers to stock a Sally's.....
> But ummm how about a steamer.



ITA!!! I slmost want to get them to try since I use mesh rollers, never tried the magnetic joints. but umm yea.....that steamer tho...I have plans of a home salon in my home office!! LOL (no really I do)


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 28, 2008)

amber815 said:


> ITA!!! I slmost want to get them to try since I use mesh rollers, never tried the magnetic joints. but umm yea.....that steamer tho...I have plans of a home salon in my home office!! LOL (no really I do)


 

Vslady and I have already started with the Steamer.  Will let you guys know soon.


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 28, 2008)

What would you do with a steamer?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 28, 2008)

It CAME IT CAME!!!!!!!
I never thought it would be this LARGE. It is gigantic......

I cannot wait to use this awesome piece of equipment! I have gone to a new level here...................:kneel: Centered girl...... that is for you!!!! HHAAAA!!! Just kiddin.........You know I love ya!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't get in on this deal and was regretting it, but to my surprise my SO got me the PIBBS 514 as a birthday present!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited yall!  

Rollersets here I come!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Feb 28, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> "The Notorious P.I.B.B.S" is up and running! I'm so excited but I am still trying to open my hood without breaking it. It looks like if those screws weren't there it would be easy to open, but I'm gonna leave them alone and pull real harderplexed


 
i've received my Pibbs yesterday and had the same problem. The hood/visor didn't want to open. If I tried to pull the hood up, it would surely break, so i took it apart. I unscrewed the two screws to the visor and took apart the little hinge mechanism. before I took it apart, i discovered that it was set up to open/lock in the opposite direction that it was supposed to (meaning, instead of it opening up and out like it is supposed to do, it would open down and inward towards the inside of dryer... i think this may be a common problem and that someone in the Pibbs factory has been overlooking it). Well, to make a long story short, there is a little silver ball bearing inside of the hinge that is supposed to make it lock while open. If it is put in incorrectly (as i discovered), it will make it so that it will either open in the opposite direction, or it will not open at all. Soooooo, if you remove the ball completely, it will open freely (it just will not lock in place once open. you'll have to hold it open or else it will fall shut), or you can try putting the ball in the correct place (there is a little nook in there that a spring fits into... the ball goes over that opening)... If its too difficult to put the ball in correctly, you could omit it alltogether (it'll open freely, but will not lock in the open position), or you could leave it alone and have a closed pibbs. After i corrected the position of the ball, it opens (and locks in place) like it should. hope this helps


----------



## LABETT (Feb 28, 2008)

My PIBBS is up and ready for action,I thought I would have trouble with the hood like the others but to my surprise it opens and close very easily.
I dont need WD40.
THANKS! Tee for your help.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 28, 2008)

awesomely_nappy said:


> i've received my Pibbs yesterday and had the same problem. The hood/visor didn't want to open. If I tried to pull the hood up, it would surely break, so i took it apart. I unscrewed the two screws to the visor and took apart the little hinge mechanism. before I took it apart, i discovered that it was set up to open/lock in the opposite direction that it was supposed to (meaning, instead of it opening up and out like it is supposed to do, it would open down and inward towards the inside of dryer... i think this may be a common problem and that someone in the Pibbs factory has been overlooking it). Well, to make a long story short, there is a little silver ball bearing inside of the hinge that is supposed to make it lock while open. If it is put in incorrectly (as i discovered), it will make it so that it will either open in the opposite direction, or it will not open at all. Soooooo, if you remove the ball completely, it will open freely (it just will not lock in place once open. you'll have to hold it open or else it will fall shut), or you can try putting the ball in the correct place (there is a little nook in there that a spring fits into... the ball goes over that opening)... If its too difficult to put the ball in correctly, you could omit it alltogether (it'll open freely, but will not lock in the open position), or you could leave it alone and have a closed pibbs. After i corrected the position of the ball, it opens (and locks in place) like it should. hope this helps


 

I see you were one of those kids, taking ish apart


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Feb 29, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> I see you were one of those kids, taking ish apart


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hey Tenjoy! I PMed you a PIBBS question. Did you get it?*


----------



## BreZn (Feb 29, 2008)

It's Here...It's Here
My PIBBSter was delivered yesterday afternoon.....traumatized, but no apparant damage! The hood box had a hole the size of a grapefruit!!! UPS guy and I immediately inspected it for visible damages(none) than filed a report just in case there's a problem later! It's setup, I let it run for 15/20 minutes all seems well!!  I can't wait to dc/rollerset later today  !!!! VSlady  & tenjoy  for doing such a wonderful job on this great deal for us!!!.... now let's see these rollers!


----------



## noemi (Feb 29, 2008)

*MY M.O. WAS SIGNED FOR YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!!  IT WON'T BE LONG NOW!!! I'M GOING TO PURCHASE MY FLEXI-RODS TODAY!!!!!*
**


----------



## StressedTresses (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

Oh how I hate that I missed this deal.     I will be looking out for this offer again in the near future.  I have admired this forum for a long time.  Just recently joined and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## genesis132 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just sent my MO off certified...now I'll be stalking all UPS trucks from here on out until arrival...


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Tenjoy, how do we get the stuff in your siggy?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 29, 2008)

NL send her a PM thats what I did and she got back to me fast.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 29, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> NL send her a PM thats what I did and she got back to me fast.


OK thanks!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 29, 2008)

Will we get shipping confirmation and tracking codes?


----------



## noemi (Feb 29, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> *Will we get shipping confirmation and tracking codes?*[/quote]
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing...My money order was signed for yesterday and judging by the other ladies getting their Pibbs so soon after receipt, I thought I would've received a confirmation and tracking number today...


----------



## amber815 (Feb 29, 2008)

mine got there Tuesday and I still haven't received a shipping confirmation..


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 29, 2008)

amber815 said:


> mine got there Tuesday and I still haven't received a shipping confirmation..


 
Oh no that does not sound good, like so many of the ladies on this forum my MO was recieved yesterday. Please keep us updated as to when you recieve your Pibbs.


----------



## Nsslovely (Feb 29, 2008)

Ditto......................


----------



## genesis132 (Feb 29, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Oh no that does not sound good, like so many of the ladies on this forum my MO was recieved yesterday. Please keep us updated as to when you recieve your Pibbs.



OH..NO!! I'd reserved mine and just mailed my MO off today. PLUH-leese dont tell me there's a problem or something. erplexed Did he reach his limit? 


Tenjoy, do you know his count now?


----------



## vslady (Feb 29, 2008)

*UPDATE RE SLIGHT DELAY*

Sensing some concern, I wanted to post to let you know Tony is awaiting shipment of more bases for the dryers.  When the shipment of the 514s arrived, Pibbs did not send all the baseserplexed.  Therefore, everyone who already paid received both pieces but he is holding off on sending the recently received orders until all the bases arrive (expected by mid-week 3/5 or 3/6).  

Only those who reserved should be sending in payments at this time (52 folks in all--we have a list).  You should have all been contacted by Tenjoy.  Everyone else must wait for further notice.


----------



## amber815 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I feel better now.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 29, 2008)

amber815 said:


> Thanks for the update, I feel better now.


 
I dont...  I wonts my pibbs! Thats okay when I get it Im gonna sit under it and get me a long island ice tea and get to know my pibbs. Im gonna plan a date for us.


----------



## missvi (Feb 29, 2008)

OK!!!


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 29, 2008)

A question to VSLady and Tenjoy:

How long do we have to send our MO in? I had to pay rent and won't get payed again until the week after nexterplexed; however, I will be able to send the MO out on 3/13/08. Is that too late?


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey everyone . My pibbsalina is working I found a post back somewhere that says to pull the visor down then flip it and that worked like a charm. Thank you  whomever you are I can't find that post anymore. I currently have braids in which will come out next week friday and I will use her then to do my first roller set:woohoo:. I will keep you posted on updates:thatsall:.


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 1, 2008)

vslady said:


> *UPDATE RE SLIGHT DELAY*
> 
> 
> Only those who reserved should be sending in payments at this time (52 folks in all--we have a list).  You should have all been contacted by Tenjoy.  Everyone else must wait for further notice.



 Ok..ok..I'll chill out now because I was contacted by Tenjoy.


----------



## monami (Mar 1, 2008)

I was getting worried....thanks for the update


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Mar 3, 2008)

*TENJOY! Thanks a bunch!!!!!!! I just got my Pibbs I just sent you a PM. Please respond.*


----------



## kandegirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 

I got my dryer, Yea!!! But miss fix-it (me) messed up  the visor. After opening it and closing it, it cracked at the hinge. It's still attached but I don't know for how long. If it breaks totally, I'll replace it.

*But here's the real question, how long did it take for your dryer (514) to heat up.* Mine seemed like it took a really long time to reach a decent heat. And the booklet says that once it reached the temperature set, the orange light will go off. Well I checked it after 25 minutes ( on about 60) and it was still on.  So ladies, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Transformer (Mar 3, 2008)

Pibbs cycles. It will reach 70 is about 10 minutes but it will then also blow at a cooler temperture and return back at 70 for a few minutes, then lower again.

Are you heating up with the visor shut?  I have a seperate comment about Pibbs that I'm placing on a seperate thread.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 3, 2008)

make sure your sitting under the dryer to feel the heat.  Holding ur hand under the dryer wont feel very hot to you, but sit up under it and you will feel the heat.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 3, 2008)

ORPHAN PIBBS FOUND HIS MOMMA! ITS CONFIRMED, tlstacy PROVED THAT ORPHAN PIBB IS HERS! THEY WILL HAVE THIER REUNION THIS WEEK.

AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE FOLKS THAT OFFERED ORPHAN PIBBS A NICE CLEAN HOME WITH ELECTRICITY. YOUR GENEROSITY DOES NOT GO UNNOTICED.


----------



## kandegirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> Pibbs cycles. It will reach 70 is about 10 minutes but it will then also blow at a cooler temperture and return back at 70 for a few minutes, then lower again.
> 
> Are you heating up with the visor shut?  I have a seperate comment about Pibbs that I'm placing on a seperate thread.



Thanks for replying. I was heating up with the visor shut. And I was doing a rod set. While I was sitting under there, I got out and checked if the light had gone off but it was still on. I feel asleep so by the time it cut off, I hadn't check it again but it did get my hair dry fast. I'll check it again today before I send off the warranty card.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 3, 2008)

vslady said:


> *UPDATE RE SLIGHT DELAY*
> 
> Sensing some concern, I wanted to post to let you know Tony is awaiting shipment of more bases for the dryers.  When the shipment of the 514s arrived, Pibbs did not send all the baseserplexed.  Therefore, everyone who already paid received both pieces but he is holding off on sending the recently received orders until all the bases arrive (expected by mid-week 3/5 or 3/6).
> 
> Only those who reserved should be sending in payments at this time (52 folks in all--we have a list).  You should have all been contacted by Tenjoy.  Everyone else must wait for further notice.



So will we get shipping info around the same time?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am thrilled that I got my dryer last thursday - I will be trying it out this friday.


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 3, 2008)

I mailed my MO on Friday and it was signed for today. I guess now I just have to wait for the shipment of bases...I'm getting closer and closer..


----------



## clever (Mar 3, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> I mailed my MO on Friday and it was signed for today. I guess now I just have to wait for the shipment of bases...I'm getting closer and closer..


I mailed mine Firday and it was signed for today also.I can't wait to crack that bad boy open


----------



## LaShanne (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, this sucker gets hot!  I had it between 60-65 the other day and I was sweatin' so bad I had to eventually turn it down.  Is there such a temp as "hair damaging hot"?  What is the average temp everybody's using?  What do the salons have it on?  I dont want to cause damage to my hair but I wouldnt think it could get that hot if it wasnt ok, right?


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have found this web site to be so great that I have finally paid the membership fee to post on this board.  Because women know what they are talking about here!  I was strictly a lurker until now.  But after I saw the PIBBS deal, I had to get that dryer and join this web site.  So this is an official "Thank You" to VSLADY and TENJOY for their great efforts to secure a good deal.

I must admit, though, that I am a bit disappointed because I haven't received my PIBBS 514 yet.  I responded immediately to Tenjoy's phone call and sent my money by overnight mail!  But there has been a big delay after that.  I want that dryer so bad!  It figures there would be a problem when it's time for me to get my dryer! lol  There is a problem with the unavailability of bases (or stands) for the recent shipment of 514 dryers to Tony.  But I will remain patient until Tony receives the bases for the dryers.  The question is, however, when will Tony receive those bases?  I will remain patient.  It will be worth the wait once I get a black beauty Pibbs under my roof. 

Thanks again EVERYONE for all this wonderful advice to achieve long hair!

producer555 aka grodeelocks


----------



## Coolata (Mar 4, 2008)

Will there be another opportunity to purchase a PIBBS? I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## Gemini350z (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are still back ordered on the pibbs?  even if you order directly through them?


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 4, 2008)

vslady said:


> Sensing some concern, I wanted to post to let you know Tony is awaiting shipment of more bases for the dryers. When the shipment of the 514s arrived, Pibbs did not send all the baseserplexed. Therefore, everyone who already paid received both pieces but he is holding off on sending the recently received orders until all the bases arrive (*expected by mid-week 3/5 or 3/6*).


 
You've got questions I have answers (or at least I think I do)

Our Pibb children  (I am patiently waiting also) will start to come home towards the end of the week.

I believe that all PIbbs orders are on hold, even if you brought them directly through the website, until the bases are shipped in.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 4, 2008)

Tenjoy I sent you a PM regarding the receipt of my certified check?


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 4, 2008)

:axehunter:


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I missed the Pibbs deal but I did get me a comparable dryer off ebay. Some of you may remember me talking about it. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204363

Well he came today. Since hes not a Pibbster I'm gonna call him "Mista."

Mista does get hot as 7 hells so thats good. I got a 1 year warranty so if anything goes wrong back he goes. I just wanted to let the other ladies know that even though you may have missed the deadline like me, theres hope!!


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 6, 2008)

I must be the only one feining for my 514.  If anyone is interested, Tony said the bases should be in on Monday.  However, last Monday, he said the bases would be in then.  Tony has communicated with his supplier who told him to expect the bases on Monday.  So I will hope for the best and continue to patiently wait....

*"why me"*


----------



## noemi (Mar 6, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> I must be the only one feining for my 514. If anyone is interested, Tony said the bases should be in on Monday. However, last Monday, he said the bases would be in then. Tony has communicated with his supplier who told him to expect the bases on Monday. So I will hope for the best and continue to patiently wait....
> 
> *"why me"*


 
Girl, you aren't the only one! I was patiently waiting all day yesterday and kept looking at me email this morning looking for some tracking info.  Now I want to try Curlformers and can't until next week.  I need for Tony to know EXACTLY when he's going to have those bases.  This is Christmas in March for me and I can't wait much longer
.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 6, 2008)

I got my "return receipt card" yesterday with Tony's signature on it - so the MO was placed in his hot little hands on Feb 29th.  I am trying to be patient but I am getting awfully cold sitting on my porch waiting for the UPS man......
I want to try those new Curlform rollers everyone is talking about for a new do but I refuse to use my old plastic capped portable dryer that's being held together with duct tape.
*I WANT MY PIBBS!!!!!*
ok ok deep cleansing breaths......I can do this.......the bases will be in Monday....the bases will be in Monday......the bases will be in Monday......


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 6, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> *I must be the only one feining for my 514.* If anyone is interested, Tony said the bases should be in on Monday. However, last Monday, he said the bases would be in then. Tony has communicated with his supplier who told him to expect the bases on Monday. So I will hope for the best and continue to patiently wait....
> 
> *"why me"*


 
Nope, I'm 'feining' as well...I did a relaxer last weekend and had to use my gold and hot. Now I know why I stopped roller setting my hair in the past...it took me three days to recover from that thing scorching the right side of my head and drying it out.

I didn't have it down to low or past medium temp but that thing always drys the right side faster, so you have to stay under longer than you need to for the right side.

I am still babying my scalp with coconut oil to soften that sucker back up. That was one source of dry itchy scalp...dryer dry-out


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 6, 2008)

Been feining. He received my money order LAST WEEK. I just dont know why he would say send the money orders when he wasnt ready to ship. Im anxious and a little peeved but I will wait patiently cuz I cant do much of anything else.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah ladies, we gonna let Tony slide until Monday. I just hope he knows there ain't much I can do with my inner ghetto girl. She itchin' to cause a scene soon. But we definitely shouldn't have been told to send in our money if Tony didn't have complete equipment to deliver. Although it will be worth the wait if Tony doesn't let us down come Monday, I prefer to hold on to my money until a merchant has the goods to deliver. (***Ghetto girl standin' with her hands on her hips***lol).


----------



## tasty0619 (Mar 6, 2008)

*my first post* lol after lurking for so long, and ordering my dryer, i HAD to join and if nothing else say thank you to vslady and tenjoy, and anybody else who was a part of making it happen, i got my green card back yesterday and he got my MO on the third, so hopefully i will see it sometime next week...THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## myhair1014 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is this offer still good?  Does he have it in stock?


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Mar 7, 2008)

I only came on to take a peek and see if anyone had gotten anything yet!  I sent in my MO 2 weeks ago!  Feining doesn't begin to describe my anxiety...oh well maybe by the time I finish my last final my Pibbs will be here....study on


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 8, 2008)

Twiddling my thumbs until Monday... *sigh*


----------



## Andreainnis (Mar 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me where the hair-net that comes with the Pibbs is located? And if no hair-net comes with it, is it ok to use a thin satin bonnet?  I'm sitting under The Notorious P.I.B.B.S right now and I wanna know if my method is authorized......I got 40 minutes to go.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 8, 2008)

The hair net was with the warrant card but it is very small.  I couldn't use it with rollers.

For DCing I use a shower cap.  I don't use anything else if hair is restrained by rollers.


----------



## Andreainnis (Mar 8, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> The hair net was with the warrant card but it is very small.  I couldn't use it with rollers.
> 
> For DCing I use a shower cap.  I don't use anything else if hair is restrained by rollers.



OK cool, Thanks Ebonybee for the quick response! I'm gonna take the bonnet off and finish drying


----------



## blackmaven (Mar 9, 2008)

I just want my receipt so warranty can be completed.  I sent request in letter along with cashier check.


----------



## britskie (Mar 9, 2008)

Well my impatience go the best of me and I found another place to order the 514.  I got it for $259, so it wasn't too bad of a deal.  Now just waiting to see when I get it.  But I am thinking about getting one for my mom, so I'll wait to see if the 514s from Tony become available again soon.


----------



## mssophia (Mar 9, 2008)

britskie said:


> Well my impatience go the best of me and I found another place to order the 514.  I got it for $259, so it wasn't too bad of a deal.  Now just waiting to see when I get it.  But I am thinking about getting one for my mom, so I'll wait to see if the 514s from Tony become available again soon.



Hey Georgia Peach, I'm in Atlanta too and would like to get one. I just joined and missed this promotion. Would you mind letting me know where I can get one too?

Thanks!


----------



## Tee (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't get the hood to 'flip' open.  Any suggestions.  After it was put together, it opened and closed just fine. Now that I try to use it, it will not open.


----------



## vslady (Mar 9, 2008)

*FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)

Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:

1) I will ship 514 on wed mar 12 to everybody. 
2) Anybody wants to buy 514 or 512 can send MO now . I mean anybody just last time they can send MO until the 14 th . Does not matter who. After 14 please do not ask to extend. 
3) If someone wants to order online then follow this link 
http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html and apply coupon C514 for 514 dryer 
for 512 
http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html and apply coupon C512 for 514 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/1059.html and apply coupon LHCF for 1059 dryer

So basically, everyone who has already paid, will have their dryer shipped this Wednesday (3/12). Anyone who wants a Pibbs under this deal, has to order by this Friday (3/14). Both the 512 and the 514 are available and you can order directly from the website (HOWEVER, THE PRICE WILL BE A LITTLE MORE, e.g. for someone in the NY area, the price comes to $239 instead of $235, but would be more convenient I guess. Don't be mad MO ladies, we tried to get this in the beginning but he refused). He will still accept MOs if you want the original price. 

Also, that last code is for that Hot Tools Ionic Dryer. We didn't price it and are not involved (please see that thread) but I'm including the discount code since he sent it to me and someone might be interested.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you vslady, i look forward to finally receiving my pibbs real sooon!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 9, 2008)

vslady said:


> *FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)
> 
> Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:
> 
> ...


Thanks VSLady!  

So hopefully I should have my 514 this Thursday!!!


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you VSLADY.  I look forward to receiving my 514 sometime this week.


----------



## Andreainnis (Mar 10, 2008)

I wonder if the 1059 Ionic is better for hair than the 514 + 512:scratchch Now WHY did I have to see that! I'm so happy with my 514 but my hair was quite dry at the end of my first drying session, maybe I went too long and too hot. Anyone have tips on keeping your hair moisturized through the drying process?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 10, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I wonder if the 1059 Ionic is better for hair than the 514 + 512:scratchch Now WHY did I have to see that! I'm so happy with my 514 but my hair was quite dry at the end of my first drying session, maybe I went too long and too hot. Anyone have tips on keeping your hair moisturized through the drying process?


What did you use to set your hair with?


----------



## vslady (Mar 10, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I wonder if the 1059 Ionic is better for hair than the 514 + 512:scratchch Now WHY did I have to see that! I'm so happy with my 514 but my hair was quite dry at the end of my first drying session, maybe I went too long and too hot. Anyone have tips on keeping your hair moisturized through the drying process?


 
You should check the Hot Tools thread.  I think a lot of people like it but there may be some longevity issues.  I don't think its a Pibbs.  You may be drying too long and too hot.  I can dry in 35 minutes set at 55/60.


----------



## Andreainnis (Mar 10, 2008)

vslady said:


> You should check the Hot Tools thread.  I think a lot of people like it but there may be some longevity issues.  I don't think its a Pibbs.  You may be drying too long and too hot.  I can dry in 35 minutes set at 55/60.


Oh then I'm drying waaay too long and hot I stayed under for 45 min to just under an hour on a heat setting of 65 cause I was going out and I wanted to make sure I was completely dry and my curls would stay....... bad form Ok, I'm on my game now, Thanks Vslady.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 10, 2008)

Waiting on shipping confirmation info...


----------



## noemi (Mar 10, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Waiting on shipping confirmation info...


 
Co-Signing...I did my curlformers over last night and tried to sleep in them.  It hurt too bad and I took them out.  Some in the front were not dried.  All I kept thinking was, "If only I had my Pibbs..."


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 10, 2008)

noemi said:


> Co-Signing...I did my curlformers over last night and tried to sleep in them. It hurt too bad and I took them out. Some in the front were not dried. All I kept thinking was, "If only I had my Pibbs..."


Girl I slept in them the first time and I was like  "NEVER AGAIN"  Those things were no joke!  I also said the same thing you said when I woke up the next morning with circle under my eyes...If only I had my pibbs here


----------



## tasty0619 (Mar 11, 2008)

YYYYAAAAYYYY!!!! my pibbs will be here THIS WEEK

*goes into rapper acceptance speech*
YOOO-
First, i'd like to thank God cause without him none of this would be possible
Next, i'd like to thank my mama, why??? i don't know
Lastly, i'd like to thank Tony, vslady, tenjoy, and all the ladies to were helpful along this journey

LOL its late, i'm feelin silly


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm last to get on board with the Pibbs.
I said was going to order it in January, but I changed my mind because I decided to put my hair back in braids.  However, a few days ago I broke down and just bought the Pibbs 514. It should be here in a few days. 

I'm so excited. I can't wait to take my hair out of braids and get started on rollersetting again. That table top dryer was working my last nerve.


----------



## Peacan Tan (Mar 11, 2008)

*YYEEEESSS!!!!!     Everybody give it up for all the LATE HEADS!!!!!*

*Now stand up and sing it with me if you know the word 'cause I'm just fine fine fine fine fine fine oooooo                                           *


Oh, and I got one toooo!!!!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it too late to order?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 11, 2008)

You have until the end of this week.  3/14 is the last day.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 11, 2008)

prtybrwnis said:


> Is it too late to order?


*FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)

Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:

1) I will ship 514 on wed mar 12 to everybody. 
2) Anybody wants to buy 514 or 512 can send MO now . I mean anybody just last time they can send MO until the 14 th . Does not matter who. After 14 please do not ask to extend. 
3) If someone wants to order online then follow this link 
http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html and apply coupon C514 for 514 dryer 
for 512 
http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html and apply coupon C512 for 514 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/1059.html and apply coupon LHCF for 1059 dryer

So basically, everyone who has already paid, will have their dryer shipped this Wednesday (3/12). Anyone who wants a Pibbs under this deal, has to order by this Friday (3/14). Both the 512 and the 514 are available and you can order directly from the website (HOWEVER, THE PRICE WILL BE A LITTLE MORE, e.g. for someone in the NY area, the price comes to $239 instead of $235, but would be more convenient I guess. Don't be mad MO ladies, we tried to get this in the beginning but he refused). He will still accept MOs if you want the original price. 

Also, that last code is for that Hot Tools Ionic Dryer. We didn't price it and are not involved (please see that thread) but I'm including the discount code since he sent it to me and someone might be interested.
__________________


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Luvmesumhair!




luvmesumhair said:


> *FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)
> 
> Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:
> 
> ...


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Peacan Tan said:


> *YYEEEESSS!!!!! Everybody give it up for all the LATE HEADS!!!!!*
> 
> *Now stand up and sing it with me if you know the word 'cause I'm just fine fine fine fine fine fine oooooo *
> 
> ...


 
.................


----------



## senimoni (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone had issues not fitting a fat head and large rollers under either Pibbs?


----------



## LJewel (Mar 12, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues not fitting a fat head and large rollers under either Pibbs?


 


I am waiting for my Pibbs to arrive and I too have a fat head so I will let you know.


----------



## vslady (Mar 12, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues not fitting a fat head and large rollers under either Pibbs?


 
Search for MadisonK's post.  She has mentioned this in various threads.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh no. Please don't tell me now that I may have a problem with fitting under my new Pibbs?  My order should go out today.  The last problem that I expect to have is fitting under the dryer.  One of the reasons that I bought the Pibbs is because I learned through this website that Pibbs hooded dryers are much more bigger.  I will scan for posts suggested by vslady.  Dang, it's always something.  erplexed


----------



## monami (Mar 12, 2008)

Will we be receiving an email letting us know that our order has been ship today?   It's been over 2 weeks (02/26)  since I sent in my MO.  I am just so anxious....I can not wait......Onyx it's time to come on home.  I threw out that stupid Daisy dryer just this morning.  I am so happy I will never have to use that thing again.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 12, 2008)

*THANK YOU!!!* *ladies for putting this deal together and extending it! I've orederd my Pibbs514!!! And I'm so excited between my Curlformers and my Pibbs 514 dryer I can now get my natural hair silky straight without having to press it with my hot comb!!! This is a major break thru in my hair journey!*


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 12, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *THANK YOU!!!* *ladies for putting this deal together and extending it! I've orederd my Pibbs514!!! And I'm so excited between my Curlformers and my Pibbs 514 dryer I can now get my natural hair silky straight without having to press it with my hot comb!!! This is a major break thru in my hair journey!*


I loved your curlformer results!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## noemi (Mar 12, 2008)

*whisting*
*twidling thumbs*
*humming to self*

Uh, um, er, am I going to get a tracking number?  My baby is supposed to be shipping today still, right?


----------



## senimoni (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks VSLADY, Me and my fat head will do just that.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by *StillaLady*
> I loved your curlformer results!!! GORGEOUS!!!


 
*Thank you SAL!!!...and I love your new siggy picture, your hair is so pretty! Although I will miss your GIANT natural bun!*


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 12, 2008)

Ladies,

How large is the box that the dryer is sent in?  Would I be able to physically carry it to my car if I had it sent to my workplace?


----------



## Transformer (Mar 12, 2008)

Comes in TWO boxes.  One is a little "stick" box....no problem.  The other  which contains the hood is about 24 inches square. Not sure but the weight is "probably" about 20 lbs.  Given that the square dimensions of the box...makes it awkward(sp??) to handle.  I did pick it up and bring it inside the house.

It will probably fit in the back seat of the car....but not on the floor!


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 12, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> Comes in TWO boxes. One is a little "stick" box....no problem. The other which contains the hood is about 24 inches square. Not sure but the weight is "probably" about 20 lbs. Given that the square dimensions of the box...makes it awkward(sp??) to handle. I did pick it up and bring it inside the house.
> 
> It will probably fit in the back seat of the car....but not on the floor!


 
Thank you, Ebonybee.  I have an SUV so I think it should work out fine.  I appreciate your response!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 13, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues not fitting a fat head and large rollers under either Pibbs?


 

Nope my head is fat  and i use the black and sometimes the Plum (darkest purple) and i fit. you use less of those rollers and use regular grey near you edges. I havent had a problem.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 13, 2008)

I just called Tony, he is not in yet.  I will update u guys on the dryers status, just as soon as i get a hold of him.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't stop checking for updates I *need* my Pibbs... Hurry up and get to work Tony!!! Update us


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Tenjoy, You still haven't heard from Tony???


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so pissed, I just clicked on the last page of this thread without reading the last few entries because I must vent pure frustration! I just called Tony and his co-worker said that my dryer was not sent out yesterday because they haven't received the bases! What the heck is going on? Now I'm just about ready to ask for my money back and pay full price with another merchant, danggit! What is up?


----------



## LJewel (Mar 13, 2008)

Aw Dayummmm! What is the deal?  First warranty problems then the fronts will not open and now they only have the top half the dryer and are still waiting on bases that they said would be in on 3/12?  What is going on?


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

I am trying very hard not to get carried away with negative thoughts.  But when I called to speak with Tony, a co-worked stated to call back because Tony was on the phone. I waited and called back, then I was told that Tony is not there! I smell foul business!  VSLADY just wrote a post stating that she received an email from Tony that said, VERBATIM, he would send out the 514s on March 12.  That was yesterday.  Why would Tony send that email if he didn't have both parts of the dang dryer? Today they saying that the dryers were not sent because they didn't receive the stands for the dryers yet?  I am getting very upset over this at this point.ffrant:


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> I am so pissed, I just clicked on the last page of this thread without reading the last few entries because I must vent pure frustration! I just called Tony and his co-worker said that my dryer was not sent out yesterday because they haven't received the bases! What the heck is going on? Now I'm just about ready to ask for my money back and pay full price with another merchant, danggit! What is up?


Are you serious????????????????  REALLY?????  WTH?????

I AM NOT HAPPY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> I am trying very hard not to get carried away with negative thoughts. But when I called to speak with Tony, a co-worked stated to call back because Tony was on the phone. I waited and called back, then I was told that Tony is not there! I smell foul business! VSLADY just wrote a post stating that she received an email from Tony that said, VERBATIM, he would send out the 514s on March 12. That was yesterday. Why would Tony send that email if he didn't have both parts of the dang dryer? Today they saying that the dryers were not sent because they didn't receive the stands for the dryers yet? I am getting very upset over this at this point.ffrant:


It seems to me that Tony is avoiding us.  You and VSLady!  Something just ain't right here.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, it's on, as far as I'm concerned.  I just called again and spoke with "Henry" this time.  I asked Henry if I could speak with Tony.  Henry said Tony isn't there.  So you are right, Tony is avoiding us.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Oh, it's on, as far as I'm concerned. I just called again and spoke with "Henry" this time. I asked Henry if I could speak with Tony. Henry said Tony isn't there. So you are right, Tony is avoiding us.


This is not a good feeling.  I can only hope that he is just avoiding us but not VSLady or Tenjoy.  I know earlier on in this thread that they mentioned to us not to call Tony ourselves but that they will speak to him for us.  I am just assuming that they are to busy to talk to him right now...Maybe


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 13, 2008)

Deep breaths---*out with the bad"--*in with the good*.  

I don't believe there is "fowl play" on behalf of Tony, because I mailed (or my bank mailed for me) a certified check that has not been cashed.

I think the bank even made the check payable to Tony or Imperial Sales c/o Tony...something like that...but the point is the check has not been cashed. I also suspect that those money orders have not been cashed, either. If there were misdoings at the hand of Tony, checks/MOs would have been cashed first thing and money would be in the wind by now.

Though I don't like the thought that my Pibbs will not arrive in time for this weeks wash - I believe this is a genuine mistake due to the distributor. They gave a date and Tony passed this date on to us confident that their vendor would come through.

Hey, stuff happens...Imma hang in there just a bit longer before I pull it outta the holster


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

Ladies, just so you know the deal with me, I have demanded my money back and gave Tony a piece of my mind. Good deal or not, if a merchant thinks I'm desperate for his goods, to the degree where he doesn't keep his word, he can shove his goods where the sun don't shine. I will get another deal on my own. This did not work out for me, and I cannot contain my inner ghetto girl when she feels validated to rear her head! Tony had better have my money order back to me by March 17, 2008. Now I can smile and feel much better! Homey don't play! Tony tried to play me like I had to buy his 514. I have waited as long as I could. My patience has run out!  I didn't appreciate what seemed to be lies coming from Tony.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Ladies, just so you know the deal with me, I have demanded my money back and gave Tony a piece of my mind. Good deal or not, if a merchant thinks I'm desperate for his goods, to the degree where he doesn't keep his word, he can shove his goods where the sun don't shine. I will get another deal on my own. This did not work out for me, and *I cannot contain my inner ghetto girl when she feels validated to rear her head!* Tony had better have my money order back to me by March 17, 2008. Now I can smile and feel much better! Homey don't play! Tony tried to play me like I had to buy his 514. I have waited as long as I could. My patience has run out!  I didn't appreciate what seemed to be lies coming from Tony.


OMG I'm dead!!!

Not your inner ghetto girl!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Ladies, just so you know the deal with me, I have demanded my money back and gave Tony a piece of my mind. Good deal or not, if a merchant thinks I'm desperate for his goods, to the degree where he doesn't keep his word, he can shove his goods where the sun don't shine. I will get another deal on my own. This did not work out for me, and I cannot contain my inner ghetto girl when she feels validated to rear her head! Tony had better have my money order back to me by March 17, 2008. Now I can smile and feel much better! Homey don't play! Tony tried to play me like I had to buy his 514. I have waited as long as I could. My patience has run out! I didn't appreciate what seemed to be lies coming from Tony.


 Oh Wow...You did?    What did Tony/Henry say?  Were they very apologetic(sp?)???


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I ordered a Pibbs this weekend from them. I didn't get the deal because I thought it was over (that was laziness on my part because I didn't scroll through all the pages of the thread).

Well, I called them just to ask about my order because I'm going to be out of town for a few days and didn't want the package to just sit outside. I don't know who I spoke to, but he was VERY nice. I didn't tell him anything about this deal. He honestly told me that the bases did not show up. They're hoping to get them in a few days.  That was enough for me. I guess because I wasn't down with the deal I'm not too upset. I guess it will get here when it gets here. I just don't want the dryer sitting outside my door while I'm not here.  

Then someone else will have their big head up under my dryer reaping all the benefits. LOL.


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 13, 2008)

I sent my money order on March 4 and haven't heard or received anything yet. I'll just wait, as long as I get it in the end. I haven't been on here to check for updates so I had no idea of what has been going on. I know the ladies are working on it and doing the best they can so I'm just going to wait until further notice.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Mar 13, 2008)

I have avoided the board for 1 week -HUGE EXAM thinking when I get back my Pibbs will be here .   I am going out of town this weekend and my house will be vacated.  I hope that my Pibbs doesn't come while I'm gone but looking at the way things are going it seems like I might be waiting till April to get that thing.....  You know I have very little to look forward too since all I do is study and study and study.  Sigh well I can contain my inner ghetto girl for a bit longer before I proceed to the war cry .   Lol just kidding - I really want that drier.


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 13, 2008)

My money order was received on Feb. 29 and I can't wait to get my Pibbs. But at this point I'm not stressing because it seems that a lot of the people who participated in this deal received their product as promised. So if there is some unforseen delay that couldn't be helped I can deal with it. I don't feel that anything untoward is going on. More than likely the distibutor didn't mail out the bases on time. As long as I'm kept updated I'm good.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 13, 2008)

I missed out on this deal but I wanted to add a diff perspective to this whole thing.

As a business owner who has to get materials from different distributors, often times the distributors will give you their word about when something will be shipped and delivered, and then dont deliver on their word.

I am sure this Tony fella is a good man and keeps his word as much as he can. Most ladies got their Pibbs as promised and in the time promised ( I think). I think ya'll should give the man a chance to come through. Unforeseen things can and often times do happen. As long as Tony is in communication with vs and ten, then I think hes not trying to gipp anyone. My 2cents.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

Tony or Henry weren't apologetic or nice about this situation.  That's why I ended up asking for my money back.  I am a nice person.  I know how to speak to people.  But they spoke to me as if I had no choice and as if it's not their fault that the dryers didn't go out.  Getting a PIBBS for a few dollars off ain't worth the aggravation it has been to receive the goods from Imperial.  I can pass on it.  I would rather take my money order from Tony and buy a PIBBS from a merchant that can deliver the goods within two or three days of placing an order.  I realize sometimes you have to wait when ordering things, but I will wait only so long and Tony's time is up because he has not kept his word.  He shouldn't give dates, if he's not sure.  I sent my money order nearly a month ago to Tony.  I have demonstrated patience.  But I have waited long enough when it comes to sending my money to get what I paid for.  I also noticed those guys at Imperial pryed hard to find out where I was calling from.  They didn't care about my personal name.  They wanted to know if I was from LHCF.  Once I revealed that, they seemed rather cold, if you ask me.  Henry said that he has worked at Imperial only seven months.  It remains to be seen how long you ladies can wait for your dryers because you may be waiting a very long time.  If you can wait, good.  I can only wait so long and I have gotten to that point where I won't wait any longer.   I wish TENJOY had not called me because Tony would not have gotten my money until I knew he had the complete dryer.  Where did she get my phone number from?  My phone number isn't listed anywhere on this website.  Tony must have given out our phone numbers.  Anyway, I wouldn't win a hundred dollars on BOILING POINTS!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Tony or Henry weren't apologetic or nice about this situation.  That's why I ended up asking for my money back.  I am a nice person.  I know how to speak to people.  But they spoke to me as if I had no choice and as if it's not their fault that the dryers didn't go out.  Getting a PIBBS for a few dollars off ain't worth the aggravation it has been to receive the goods from Imperial.  I can pass on it.  I would rather take my money order from Tony and buy a PIBBS from a merchant that can deliver the goods within two or three days of placing an order.  I realize sometimes you have to wait when ordering things, but I will wait only so long and Tony's time is up because he has not kept his word.  He shouldn't give dates, if he's not sure.  I sent my money order nearly a month ago to Tony.  I have demonstrated patience.  But I have waited long enough when it comes to sending my money to get what I paid for.  I also noticed those guys at Imperial pryed hard to find out where I was calling from.  They didn't care about my personal name.  They wanted to know if I was from LHCF.  Once I revealed that, they seemed rather cold, if you ask me.  Henry said that he has worked at Imperial only seven months.  It remains to be seen how long you ladies can wait for your dryers because you may be waiting a very long time.  If you can wait, good.  I can only wait so long and I have gotten to that point where I won't wait any longer.   I wish TENJOY had not called me because Tony would not have gotten my money until I knew he had the complete dryer.  Where did she get my phone number from?  My phone number isn't listed anywhere on this website.  Tony must have given out our phone numbers.  Anyway, I wouldn't win a hundred dollars on BOILING POINTS!


Hey, I TOTALLY understand. There is no need for them to get nasty.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Ms. BT, I'm the same lady that called you yesterday about the problem on your web site.  I certainly appreciate your two cents as a business owner.  What has gotten a bad taste in my mouth with Tony is the fact that he sent VSLADY an email saying what he would do, as if he had received the bases to the dryers.  There has been no other communication after that, so we're in the dark and I'VE HAD ENOUGH DISAPPOINTMENT FROM IMPERIAL SALES.  I'm done.  It's over.  Where is my money?


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Tony or Henry weren't apologetic or nice about this situation.  That's why I ended up asking for my money back.  I am a nice person.  I know how to speak to people.  But they spoke to me as if I had no choice and as if it's not their fault that the dryers didn't go out.  Getting a PIBBS for a few dollars off ain't worth the aggravation it has been to receive the goods from Imperial.  I can pass on it.  I would rather take my money order from Tony and buy a PIBBS from a merchant that can deliver the goods within two or three days of placing an order.  I realize sometimes you have to wait when ordering things, but I will wait only so long and Tony's time is up because he has not kept his word.  He shouldn't give dates, if he's not sure.  I sent my money order nearly a month ago to Tony.  I have demonstrated patience.  But I have waited long enough when it comes to sending my money to get what I paid for.  I also noticed those guys at Imperial pryed hard to find out where I was calling from.  They didn't care about my personal name.  They wanted to know if I was from LHCF.  Once I revealed that, they seemed rather cold, if you ask me.  Henry said that he has worked at Imperial only seven months.  It remains to be seen how long you ladies can wait for your dryers because you may be waiting a very long time.  If you can wait, good.  I can only wait so long and I have gotten to that point where I won't wait any longer.   I wish TENJOY had not called me because Tony would not have gotten my money until I knew he had the complete dryer.  Where did she get my phone number from?  My phone number isn't listed anywhere on this website.  Tony must have given out our phone numbers.  Anyway, I wouldn't win a hundred dollars on BOILING POINTS!



Hush down! If you or anyone else want the money orders back, PM me and i will be sure it gets back to you.  As far as your phone number, It was with your money order sweetie.  Tony kept a detailed list of all money orders and those that had RSVP's.  It was forward for the courtesy of calling you guys when the pibbs came in stock, which they did.  However, there was a shortage in floor stands. 

With the floor stands, there is an option of floor or wall mount.  Because its a commercial salon dryer, the wall mount is most popular.  The shipment came with both, but the the floor stands were used up.  Even with the manufacturer (Pibbs Company).  

When we began this deal, we expected about 25-50 dryers to be sold to LHCF, however it has neared 200 dryers.  

I can understand everyone being anxious.....hell im anxious to get this over with.  But **** happens.  We all did our bes to make this go smoothly as possible, Tony didnt think the shipment was gonna be an issue.  

These dryers come from italy.  We all know what international shipping can be like.  No one is trying to pull the okey doke.  Tony has been every bit easy and kind to Vslady and I. But having 50-11 people calling him about the same thing all day, I can see why he would "hide".  Hell I hide too


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 13, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Hey Ms. BT, I'm the same lady that called you yesterday about the problem on your web site.  I certainly appreciate your two cents as a business owner.  What has gotten a bad taste in my mouth with Tony is the fact that he sent VSLADY an email saying what he would do, as if he had received the bases to the dryers.  There has been no other communication after that, so we're in the dark and I'VE HAD ENOUGH DISAPPOINTMENT FROM IMPERIAL SALES.  I'm done.  It's over.  Where is my money?


Oh so that was YOU!!!

Hiya!!!!

Did it work after all??


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 13, 2008)

Miss Tenjoy, I am definitely one to hush, lol. Thanks for trying hun.  That's all I can say is that you did your best for everyone.  It is very much appreciated that you tried, but we must speak on flaws regarding the deal.  When you called, why come, lol, why come you didn't reveal that the man didn't have all of the equipment yet?  That would have been my red flag to hold on to the money.  I surely wouldn't have sent money for something that was not in stock.  I will PM you so that you can make sure that I get my money back honey.  I'm tired of feeling anxious about that dryer.  I was lickin my chops to get it.  Looking at my doorstep everyday like a dang fool. That dryer ain't traveling fast enough from Italy for me.  I will go after other deals to be gotten for a 514.  I hope this deal works out for everyone else.  Thanks!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 14, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Miss Tenjoy, I am definitely one to hush, lol. Thanks for trying hun.  That's all I can say is that you did your best for everyone.  It is very much appreciated that you tried, but we must speak on flaws regarding the deal.  When you called, why come, lol, *why come you didn't reveal that the man didn't have all of the equipment yet?*  That would have been my red flag to hold on to the money.  I surely wouldn't have sent money for something that was not in stock.  I will PM you so that you can make sure that I get my money back honey.  I'm tired of feeling anxious about that dryer.  I was lickin my chops to get it.  Looking at my doorstep everyday like a dang fool. That dryer ain't traveling fast enough from Italy for me.  I will go after other deals to be gotten for a 514.  I hope this deal works out for everyone else.  Thanks!



The equipment did come in, some stands too.  Just not all the stands, obviously the full shipment didn'it come in. Sorry for your disappointment.  Be sure to PM me (and anyone else who would like there MO back),  I dont want anyone feeling like their money is being held hostage.


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 14, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Ladies, just so you know the deal with me, I have demanded my money back and gave Tony a piece of my mind. Good deal or not, if a merchant thinks I'm desperate for his goods, to the degree where he doesn't keep his word, he can shove his goods where the sun don't shine. I will get another deal on my own. This did not work out for me, and I cannot contain my inner ghetto girl when she feels validated to rear her head! Tony had better have my money order back to me by March 17, 2008. Now I can smile and feel much better! Homey don't play! Tony tried to play me like I had to buy his 514. I have waited as long as I could. My patience has run out!  I didn't appreciate what seemed to be lies coming from Tony.



 This has been a great deal so far.  In any business things will happen, the world is not perfect.  It is not necessary to call the man a liar.  All of the other ladies who sent their money at the beginning of this deal got their dryers as promised and very fast from what i  have read.  I for one am appreciative that he extended this deal when he didn't have to.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 14, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> *This has been a great deal so far. In any business things will happen, the world is not perfect. It is not necessary to call the man a liar. All of the other ladies who sent their money at the beginning of this deal got their dryers as promised and very fast from what i have read. I for one am appreciative that he extended this deal when he didn't have to.[/*quote]
> 
> Im pretty daggone ghetto period (not just inner) and yea Im a little upset. I personally would not have had people send money if the shipments werent ready to go out as I recieved the MOs.  BUT I have a feeling he sensed (from the 50-11 calls we were NOT supposed to make) that us ladies were anxious and he tried to rush things. We are gettting a deal form some who doesnt owe us jack. Im being appreciative and a little sympathetic (for now). I will await an update and _*maybe*_ something extra in my box to soothe me over for having to wait so long...  Im just saying...


----------



## noemi (Mar 14, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Dogmd said:
> 
> 
> > *This has been a great deal so far. In any business things will happen, the world is not perfect. It is not necessary to call the man a liar. All of the other ladies who sent their money at the beginning of this deal got their dryers as promised and very fast from what i have read. I for one am appreciative that he extended this deal when he didn't have to.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## LJewel (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Hush down! *If you or anyone else want the money orders back, PM me and i will be sure it gets back to you.* As far as your phone number, It was with your money order sweetie. Tony kept a detailed list of all money orders and those that had RSVP's. It was forward for the courtesy of calling you guys when the pibbs came in stock, which they did. However, there was a shortage in floor stands.
> 
> With the floor stands, there is an option of floor or wall mount. Because its a commercial salon dryer, the wall mount is most popular. The shipment came with both, but the the floor stands were used up. Even with the manufacturer (Pibbs Company).
> 
> ...


 
Nope.......don't want my money back  I want my *BIG BLACK BABY* and I am going to sit here and wait for it.  I can't even imagine what it took to put this thing together and I have seen on this site that people have gotten there dryer sooooo I am going to wait.....right here by the mail box......in the cold and the rain  .....I am going to wait.


----------



## SplashAtl (Mar 14, 2008)

Guess we won't be getting any other deals.  Oh well, glad I took advantage of this deal early.  It saved me some cash and Black Beauty (Pibbs 514) came very quickly and I am very satisfied with my purchase.  

I agree things happen and it doesn't sound like any type of fraud is taking place...in my opinion.  As it was stated earlier, the orders now are much bigger than expected and it seems there was just a delay in a shipment but perhaps I missed something.  I also stongly believe people react to you the way you react to them.

Thanks again for the ladies that put this together.  I do appreciate it.  It says a lot that you guys are helping those that are angry about their orders because you don't have to.  Thanks!!!


----------



## SplashAtl (Mar 14, 2008)

LJewel said:


> Nope.......don't want my money back  I want my *BIG BLACK BABY* and I am going to sit here and wait for it.  I can't even imagine what it took to put this thing together and I have seen on this site that people have gotten there dryer sooooo I am going to wait.....right here by the mail box......in the cold and the rain  .....I am going to wait.



It is well worth the wait.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 14, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> This has been a great deal so far. In any business things will happen, the world is not perfect. It is not necessary to call the man a liar. All of the other ladies who sent their money at the beginning of this deal got their dryers as promised and very fast from what i have read. I for one am appreciative that he extended this deal when he didn't have to.


 
Excuse me, I don't know what your definition of a lie is.  My definition of a lie is when a merchant does not keep his word more than three times.  If Tony sent VSLADY an email stating that dryers would be sent out on March 12th and the dryers were not sent out, Tony lied.  That's just the way I see it. Particularly if Tony has stated on more than one occasion, personally to me, that he would receive bases to the dryers on a specific date and he has not receive those bases.  If Tony's Italian contact is not giving Tony accurate information, that's not my problem.  I still expect accurate information from Tony.  Furthermore, there was no communication or explanation regarding shipment of the dryers until I went off on this thread.  After reasonably calling to speak with Tony, and hearing "he is not in the office" and no one at the company would kindly offer an explanation of the excessive delay of the shipment, I've had it. Therefore, I want out of this deal because it has not met my terms of doing good business after money has changed hands. I no longer see this as a good deal with Imperial Sales.  You are welcomed to wait until Christmas if you wish.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 14, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Excuse me, I don't know what your definition of a lie is. My definition of a lie is when a merchant does not keep his word more than three times. If Tony sent VSLADY an email stating that dryers would be sent out on March 12th and the dryers were not sent out, Tony lied. That's just the way I see it. Particularly if Tony has stated on more than one occasion, personally to me, that he would receive bases to the dryers on a specific date and he has not receive those bases. If Tony's Italian contact is not giving Tony accurate information, that's not my problem. I still expect accurate information from Tony. Furthermore, there was no communication or explanation regarding shipment of the dryers until I went off on this thread. After reasonably calling to speak with Tony, and hearing "he is not in the office" and no one at the company would kindly offer an explanation of the excessive delay of the shipment, I've had it. Therefore, I want out of this deal because it has not met my terms of doing good business after money has changed hands. I no longer see this as a good deal with Imperial Sales. You are welcomed to wait until Christmas if you wish.


 
GroDeeLocks  I believe i spoke to you on the phone.  I emailed Tony this morning about the poor service you received.  He then forwarded an email from you which was quite nasty.  Threatening legal action....are you serious?  I could have got your MO back, and I believe I said this before.  Tony gets his dryers from PIBBS who is also based out of New York, when they get them he gets them.  He is sending your MO.  Again I apologize for any inconvienience  this has caused you.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 14, 2008)

OK just got an email from Tony.

*No the stands didnt come in on Tuesday or Wednesday as expected, but the came in on Thurday!  He is peeling at the shipment as we speak, and orders are going out.*


----------



## amber815 (Mar 14, 2008)

*WOO HOO!!!!!:trampolin*


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 14, 2008)

*FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)

Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:

1) I will ship 514 on wed mar 12 to everybody. 
2) Anybody wants to buy 514 or 512 can send MO now . I mean anybody just last time they can send MO until the 14 th . Does not matter who. After 14 please do not ask to extend. 
3) If someone wants to order online then follow this link 
http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html and apply coupon C514 for 514 dryer 
for 512 
http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html and apply coupon C512 for 514 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/1059.html and apply coupon LHCF for 1059 dryer

So basically, everyone who has already paid, will have their dryer shipped this Wednesday (3/12). Anyone who wants a Pibbs under this deal, has to order by this Friday (3/14). Both the 512 and the 514 are available and you can order directly from the website (HOWEVER, THE PRICE WILL BE A LITTLE MORE, e.g. for someone in the NY area, the price comes to $239 instead of $235, but would be more convenient I guess. Don't be mad MO ladies, we tried to get this in the beginning but he refused). He will still accept MOs if you want the original price. 

Also, that last code is for that Hot Tools Ionic Dryer. We didn't price it and are not involved (please see that thread) but I'm including the discount code since he sent it to me and someone might be interested.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 14, 2008)

*YEA!!!!  *


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *FINAL UPDATE! FINAL WEEK!!* (I hope)
> 
> Okay Ladies, here is the email (verbatim) I received from Tony:
> 
> ...


 
But this is the same email...


----------



## clever (Mar 14, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!:bouncegre:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## amber815 (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe that's just the reminder for folks that still want to order, today is the last day...


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> OK just got an email from Tony.





tenjoy said:


> *No the stands didnt come in on Tuesday or Wednesday as expected, but the came in on Thurday! He is peeling at the shipment as we speak, and orders are going out.*


 

Thank You!! Thank You!! Tenjoy and VSLady.

Tony did what he could do, and I, for one, appreciate your efforts: in putting together this deal, time: to work as the go-between and keeping us informed and assuming a new role as conflict resolution advocate.  

Seriously, whatever I had prior to the PIBBS deal will keep me going until the Pibbs arrival, even if it's Christmas 

I order software/tech crap monthly and I KNOW just because I hit submit there is never a guarantee I will receive my equipment.

They always tell me "it's in stock" but I know they're getting that stuff from China and often shipments are held in customs for weeks. 

So, again thank you!


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> GroDeeLocks I believe i spoke to you on the phone. I emailed Tony this morning about the poor service you received. He then forwarded an email from you which was quite nasty. Threatening legal action....are you serious? I could have got your MO back, and I believe I said this before. Tony gets his dryers from PIBBS who is also based out of New York, when they get them he gets them. He is sending your MO. Again I apologize for any inconvienience this has caused you.


 
Tenjoy, what are you talking about?  You didn't speak to me on the phone.  I just sent you a PM about making sure that I get my money back from Tony.  This dumb situation is going from bad to worse because I demanded my money back?  Now suddenly Tony has gotten his shipment in and suddenly you're on the board addressing the delay?  You posted nothing about the delay until I voiced that I wanted my money back.  I could care less about getting a PIBBS from Tony -- like I can't get one without him.  I look forward to my refund.  My money will fall in the hands of merchant that keeps his word!  Hee hee, Tony go play games with kids.  His loss of business, not mine.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 14, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Tenjoy, what are you talking about? You didn't speak to me on the phone. I just sent you a PM about making sure that I get my money back from Tony. This dumb situation is going from bad to worse because I demanded my money back? Now suddenly Tony has gotten his shipment in and suddenly you're on the board addressing the delay? You posted nothing about the delay until I voiced that I wanted my money back. I could care less about getting a PIBBS from Tony -- like I can't get one without him. I look forward to my refund. My money will fall in the hands of merchant that keeps his word! Hee hee, Tony go play games with kids. His loss of business, not mine.


 

SMDH .  YOU did not move mountains.  Your giving yourself too much credit.  

I have told quite a few folks before my explanation today about the stands.  Im sure they will chime in, to confirm that.  The shipment is not "all of a sudden".  We were expecting them this week, he was a day or so off from the approximate date.  

No one ever said you couldnt get a Pibbs without him, and you do not have to buy from Imperial Sales.  In fact, I encourage you to do whats best for YOU.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> OK just got an email from Tony.
> 
> *No the stands didnt come in on Tuesday or Wednesday as expected, but the came in on Thurday! He is peeling at the shipment as we speak, and orders are going out.*


 
I love you Tenjoy and VSLadyyou two are wonderful, all next week I'm off work, because it's spring break (perk of being a teacher).I have a whole week to get to know my new baby, don't hate.


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 14, 2008)

*YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## so so chic (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you so much Tenjoy and VSLady .  I have been stalking this thread like crazy and was not going to post until I got my Pibbs baby, but I had to chime in because I'm soooooo happy right now .  I have to admit...I did get a little worried for a moment, but Tenjoy assured me that everything would come through, and that Tony was a good person, and that it was just a matter of the bases.  These things do happen.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> OK just got an email from Tony.
> 
> *No the stands didnt come in on Tuesday or Wednesday as expected, but the came in on Thurday! He is peeling at the shipment as we speak, and orders are going out.*


 
I procrastinated on this deal but thanks to your efforts I still had an opportunity to place an order. And I did! I'm glad to hear that the stands are in and that orders are going out. Even though I ordered late, I followed this thread from the first post to the last. And I just want to THANK YOU and VSLady for the wonderful job that you did. You saved the ladies who took advantage of this deal thousands of dollars in total. So, when you are beginning to think that no good deed goes unpunished, remember that you positively impacted a *LOT* of people. 

Thanks!


----------



## senimoni (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks again Tenjoy and VSLady for all your help in getting the Pibbs dryers. I'm ordering as we speak!!! Now I just need to learn how to role my hair.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 14, 2008)

Tenjoy I will admit I was a little worried myself but *YOU *just put all my worries to shame.

*THANKS TENJOY FOR THE UPDATE!!!*


----------



## Country gal (Mar 14, 2008)

Are Pibbs basically fancy hair dryers? Are they really good? I have a hooded dryer and I want to achieve silkier rollersets.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Tenjoy, what are you talking about?  You didn't speak to me on the phone.  I just sent you a PM about making sure that I get my money back from Tony.  This dumb situation is going from bad to worse because I demanded my money back?  Now suddenly Tony has gotten his shipment in and suddenly you're on the board addressing the delay?  You posted nothing about the delay until I voiced that I wanted my money back.  I could care less about getting a PIBBS from Tony -- like I can't get one without him.  I look forward to my refund.  My money will fall in the hands of merchant that keeps his word!  Hee hee, Tony go play games with kids.  His loss of business, not mine.



..........Well.........since you don't want it no more...........tenjoy  let me get that pibbs up out ya. I will gladly take her place.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 14, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> ..........Well.........since you don't want it no more...........tenjoy  let me get that pibbs up out ya. I will gladly take her place.


Hello! I just sent off my money order and made sure I included a nice thank you note. I hope they are not put off to do other deals with us because of a few folks that jumped the gun, got attitudes or didn't follow the requests.


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 14, 2008)

THANK YOU, Tenjoy and VSLady. I was able to take advantage of the deal extension and I ordered my 514 on Wednesday night.  I appreciate all of your efforts.  Like so many on this board, you really went out of your way to help all of the ladies out here.  Thanks to you, many of us will have a chance to experience something special for a great price.  

It really humbles me and warms my heart to see how the women on this board extend themselves to their cyber sisters.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 14, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> I have told quite a few folks before my explanation today about the stands. Im sure they will chime in, to confirm that.


 
Yep she did!!!  I am one of them and I have the PM to prove it!


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 14, 2008)

*Tenjoy and VSlady thanks for your work! And tell Tony thanks for extending the deal. I ordered mine from their website on Wednesday. And put in the code and got my discount! For the ladies who don't appreciate this deal...I called around to see if I could find a better deal...NOT!!! the cheapest deal I found was $327.00 delivered. And that was from a business associate distributor who owes my hubby a favor. My hubby and I are business owners and CRAP happens. I wished I lived in that perfect world where everything always goes according to plan.*


----------



## amber815 (Mar 14, 2008)

OK my uber excitement has died down (sort of lol). Thank you thank you thank you to the 2 WONDERFUL ladies (tenjoy & vslady) who put this together and dealt with all of us. BIG thanks to Tony for dealing with us, getting the dryers out in a timely fashion even with the delay. I hope that he will deal with us again in the future (steamer maybe....) I have faith in Tony since EVERYONE else before us got their dryers, so if it's a little tardy it's not his fault. We were kept updated at every turn whether it was good or bad. This also gives ME a little more time to clean up and make room for my new baby lol. I would definitely buy from him in the future!

...waiting for the brown man.....


----------



## tyte curlz (Mar 14, 2008)

just wanted to say *CONGRATS* to all the new mommies enjoy your babies


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ten and VS!


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 14, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *Tenjoy and VSlady thanks for your work! And tell Tony thanks for extending the deal. I ordered mine from their website on Wednesday. And put in the code and got my discount! For the ladies who don't appreciate this deal...I called around to see if I could find a better deal...NOT!!! the cheapest deal I found was $327.00 delivered. And that was from a business associate distributor who owes my hubby a favor. My hubby and I are business owners and CRAP happens. I wished I lived in that perfect world where everything always goes according to plan.*


 
You are so right. When I thought I missed the deal, I went looking to purchase it from someone else. Maybe others found it for a comparable price, but I couldn't find anything close to the deal here. I was traveling on business when I saw the thread update and the extension of the offer. I jumped on it and ordered through the website! It's such a great deal and I hope that women on this board will continue to use their purchasing power to swing deals in the future. Money talks. 

And because I cannot say THANK YOU enough. THANK YOU!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies.
Well, I'm going to assume that you guy's hair dryers are going to go out soon. I say that because, I ordered mine this past weekend from Imperial (not on the special) and I posted yesterday (or the day before) that the person I spoke to at Imperial said they were waiting on the bases.

Well, I just got an email with my tracking number for UPS.

Mind you, I paid with a CC so I don't know if that makes a difference. It was just the tracking number, (nothing on file yet..I'm sure it hasn't left yet..no departure scan), but it's a start. 

Be patient ladies.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yes! I just checked and I was sent a tracking number as well. I ordered mine on Wednesday night (long after business hours) and received the tracking number today.

I'm so excited!! Now, I need to buy some new rollers so I'm ready.

ETA: I paid through the website with a CC and used the discount code. It worked perfectly.


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 14, 2008)

hi tenjoy an vs lady...hopefully one bad apple didn't spoil the LHCF relationship with imperial sales...i was kinda hoping to get a steamer later on this year. thanks again for putting this deal thru and taking care of us.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 14, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> hi tenjoy an vs lady...hopefully one bad apple didn't spoil the LHCF relationship with imperial sales...i was kinda hoping to get a steamer later on this year. thanks again for putting this deal thru and taking care of us.


I really think its too late. I really dont see this man happy to do business with us again. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 14, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Hello! I just sent off my money order and made sure I included a nice thank you note. I hope they are not put off to do other deals with us because of a few folks that jumped the gun, got attitudes or didn't follow the requests.



the persian cat in your siggie is cute..  his face looks like HE missed out on the pibbs deal!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 14, 2008)

Quick question for those of you who ordered online.  Were you charged for shipping costs after the discount was applied?  My total is showing as 245.98.  I just want to make sure this is correct as I had it in my mind that shipping costs would not be applied for this discount.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 14, 2008)

Orchid said:


> Quick question for those of you who ordered online. Were you charged for shipping costs after the discount was applied? My total is showing as 245.98. I just want to make sure this is correct as I had it in my mind that shipping costs would not be applied for this discount. I appreciate your help!


 
I was charged shipping. After reading the note regarding the online availability, I figured it would be a few dollars more. She gave a NY example that it would be $5 more. Since that is pretty local to the shipping origin, I figured anything outside of that area would be a little more.. and it was. I guess in exchange for the convenience of not having to go to the bank for a money order and then to the post office to mail it (and pay a certified delivery fee), the cost is more.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay, makes sense and you're right I would probably be paying about the same price after sending it certified, etc.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 14, 2008)

> Originally posted by* Nichelle02*
> I was charged shipping. After reading the note regarding the online availability, I figured it would be a few dollars more. She gave a NY example that it would be $5 more. Since that is pretty local to the shipping origin, I figured anything outside of that area would be a little more.. and it was. I guess in exchange for the convenience of not having to go to the bank for a money order and then to the post office to mail it (and pay a certified delivery fee), the cost is more.


*I ordered online also and even after the shipping was added it was still the best deal out there. And I spent 2 hours on the phone trying to beat the LHCF deal Tony offered. And not to mention the convenience factor... **Also my Pibbs 514 was shipped today!!!*


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 14, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *I ordered online also and even after the shipping was added it was still the best deal out there. And I spent 2 hours on the phone trying to beat the LHCF deal Tony offered. And not to mention the convenience factor... **Also my Pibbs 514 was shipped today!!!*



...


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 14, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *I ordered online also and even after the shipping was added it was still the best deal out there. And I spent 2 hours on the phone trying to beat the LHCF deal Tony offered. And not to mention the convenience factor...* *Also my Pibbs 514 was shipped today!!!*


 
My Pibbs was shipped today too. I wasn't expecting it to ship so quickly, but I'm glad that it did.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 14, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> My Pibbs was shipped today too. I wasn't expecting it to ship so quickly, but I'm glad that it did.


 
Umm, dumb question......but i sent my payment a couple weeks ago through regular mail. Is there any way i can track my PIBBS? I did put my name on the MO.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Mar 14, 2008)

I paid $196 in total (shipping included) for the 512. I got an email showing that it had been shipped today, and I only ordered 2 days ago...I'm so excited!! I didn't get the 514, because I think the 512 is more suited for me, as well as the price. Thanks everyone who made this deal available. I can't wait to get my baby home. Her name is going to be "MIRACLE".tehe.


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 14, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Umm, dumb question......but i sent my payment a couple weeks ago through regular mail. Is there any way i can track my PIBBS? I did put my name on the MO.


 I'm not sure how you can track your order if you paid with a money order.  I ordered mine online with a credit card, and they sent my shipping notification to my email address.  I'm hopeful that yours will be coming soon, though...


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 14, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Umm, dumb question......but i sent my payment a couple weeks ago through regular mail. Is there any way i can track my PIBBS? I did put my name on the MO.


 

Same here I sent my MO at the end of Feb, with my e-mail address and phone number. I guess it was easier for him to give the on-line orders their tracking info first. Hopefully we will get ours in the morning (I wonder if they are open on Saturdays), I can't wait to see my baby


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yeah.

Even though I didn't get the deal, still thank you Tenjoy and VsLady. I wouldn't have even thought of buying a Pibbs really if this deal had not been going on.

Thanks again!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 15, 2008)

Well Tenjoy......

It's ovah!!!!!!


----------



## Peacan Tan (Mar 15, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> I'm not sure how you can track your order if you paid with a money order. I ordered mine online with a credit card, and they sent my shipping notification to my email address. I'm hopeful that yours will be coming soon, though...


 
Hey, I ordered mine through the website on credit also but I didn't get any shipping info so what I wanna know is when did you place your order,I placed mine on tuesday 3/11. And NO I'm not gonna trip out on the man.


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 15, 2008)

Peacan Tan said:


> Hey, I ordered mine through the website on credit also but I didn't get any shipping info so what I wanna know is when did you place your order,I placed mine on tuesday 3/11. And NO I'm not gonna trip out on the man.


 
Hi there!  

I ordered mine on Wednesday, 3/11.  Perhaps the shipping selection has an effect on the rate of email confirmation.  I had mine shipped commercially to my office in order to thwart the extra delay that I would experience if I had it shipped to my apartment building and it had to go through the building management office instead of getting to me directly.  I imagine that most of the orders were sent via residential shipping.  It's pure conjecture on my part, as I truly have no idea...  

I hope your "new baby" ships soon.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 15, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> the persian cat in your siggie is cute..  his face looks like HE missed out on the pibbs deal!


Lol Thanks. I've been looking at getting a cat or dog for my mom lately. She is adjusting to being a widow and is lonely and I think a little furry friend would help her. But she wants something that would not be TOO difficult to train and somewhat self sufficient. She just needs a companion. Any animals/breeds you recommend?


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 15, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Lol Thanks. I've been looking at getting a cat or dog for my mom lately. She is adjusting to being a widow and is lonely and I think a little furry friend would help her. But she wants something that would not be TOO difficult to train and somewhat self sufficient. She just needs a companion. Any animals/breeds you recommend?



check ur PM!!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well ladies, 
Looks like I'll be receiving my Pibbs on Monday (that is if UPS delivers on St. Patrick's Day). Based on the tracking number, it was shipped on Friday and was delived to my UPS hub today.  I just hope it's not delivered until Tuesday because I'm out of town. Hopefully they won't just drop it in front of my door, but I have a feeling they might. 

Maybe I can call them tomorrow. I would HATE for someone to be sitting up under my Pibbs. All hell would break loose if something happens to that thing. 





Seriously, though.


----------



## noemi (Mar 16, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Same here I sent my MO at the end of Feb, with my e-mail address and phone number. I guess it was easier for him to give the on-line orders their tracking info first. Hopefully we will get ours in the morning (I wonder if they are open on Saturdays), I can't wait to see my baby


 
I was away from the board for a few days and I was so sad to see no confirmation email.  I mailed my MO at the end of Feb and he signed for it.  I would think he would've shipped the ones he already had the MO first.  Has anyone that mailed in a MO in Feb (from the reserve list)received theirs?  Please don't tell me he lost it or anything crazy?!?


----------



## clever (Mar 16, 2008)

noemi said:


> I was away from the board for a few days and I was so sad to see no confirmation email. I mailed my MO at the end of Feb and he signed for it. I would think he would've shipped the ones he already had the MO first. Has anyone that mailed in a MO in Feb (from the reserve list)received theirs? Please don't tell me he lost it or anything crazy?!?


 
I haven't received a confirmation yet but I think our babies are on the way as well.I believe VS said he has a detailed reservation list.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope, have not received a conformation number through e-mail
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic
I will not panic

I hope I have hair left when it arrives (JK) Iagree with previous poster they must be on the way. They just gotta be


----------



## mrsthiggy (Mar 16, 2008)

I mailed my MO in MArch. It was signed for on the 5Th......
Then came the bad news and well.. this year is all about the practice of patience.... the development of character, right? 
I can do this! I will remain calm, I will remain calm, I will remain calm, I will remain calm, I will remain calm, I will remain calm. 
I'm sure there is a logical explanation for not getting an email, right?
I will remain calm, I will remain calm, I will remain calm.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would have to think that the ones who ordered before I did would be arriving asap. Mind you, I paid with a CC and did not use the promotional deal on LHCF (due to a stupid error on my part).


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 16, 2008)

Marbel said:


> I agree - I work hard for every darn cent I earn. If I see something I want, if I don't have all the funds right then and there, then you bests believe I will save until I get it. I was about pay $349 for the 514 until I saw this post. It didn't matter how much it cost, I was determined to have one.





Marbel said:


> Now my dream has become a reality.


 
I feel exactly how Marbel felt, lol. This is a good page to enter what will be my last post on this thread. It feels like a cult up in here, lol. Anyway, one of the reasons this deal did not work out for me is because I didn’t receive any confirmation email. We were told that we would receive confirmations. I was expecting an email confirmations and never got any. It led to the panic attack when I finally asked for my money back. Again, no confirmations reflect that Imperial Sales lacks good customer service. It doesn’t matter. When a company receives an order, each and every order should be acknowledged by the company regardless of a discount offered.

I honestly feel that I haven’t missed anything regarding this deal because I don’t do business with arrogant merchants. My experience with Tony is that he is very arrogant, that he doesn’t follow up with customers, and that he doesn’t want to speak to customers when they call to ask questions about an order. If your dryer happens to go bust after a few months, you can bet that you will hear Tony “is not in the office.” *Bottom line:* I had a bad experience with Imperial Sales, I did want my money back, I sought an even better deal, and I am free to voice my opinions about how this deal worked out for me.

I regret most about this deal that Tenjoy called asking posters who reserved 514s to send in their money when she didn’t make sure that Tony had all of the equipment to deliver. I realize mistakes happen, but if the mistake adversely affected only me, then I am entitled to express my feelings about a bad experience. There would have been no problem if Tony had not given out my personal information. I did not authorize anyone to give my personal information to a third party. *Bottom line*: Tenjoy should not have made phone calls to reservists until she had confirmed Tony had the complete goods to deliver. I did not receive my dryer within a reasonable time after paying for it. The deal went bad for me at that point. I could kick myself because I was so excited about receiving a Pibbs, that I didn’t follow my better judgment to check on things for myself. I tend to be leader, not a follower. I’m new to this website. I don’t follow what people are saying, but I did with regard to this deal, for some reason. So if I’m the only one who this deal didn’t work out for, it may very well affect future business with Tony, and that’s not my fault -- if I had a bad experience personally with Tony. But if he is a hungry business man, one dissatisfied customer won’t spoil it for the whole bunch.

Another fact is that we were told not to send email to Tony and not to call him. I was very leary of that. But I respected Tenjoy’s wishes and didn’t call or email Tony until I paid and didn’t get my dryer within a reasonable amount of time. Well, Tony had sent an email to me stating that I should have called or emailed him first -- before I sent my money order. *Bottom line: *That rattled my cage. It was a direct conflict of what Tenjoy had said and what Tony said. 

So this deal didn’t work out for me. And it appears that I am the only one who this deal did not work out for. Funny how everywhere we go in life, there is always THAT ONE PERSON. At school, there’s always “that one.” At work, there’s “that one.” At the club, there’s always “that one,” lol. So I am that one who this deal did not work out for.

Nonetheless, blessings come in many disguises because I didn’t deserve how this deal worked out for me. And legally, Tony had no business giving my personal information to Tenjoy because if he had not done so, she would not have been able to make that phone call to me and my money would still be in my bank account. I still haven’t gotten my money order from Tony. He has until Monday’s mail delivery before I panic again.

*THE BLESSING*. The blessing for me and others who may want a Pibbs but missed out on this deal or just can’t afford one, may be an even better deal on a Pibbs than what was offered by Imperial Sales. I have done serious research on deals for 514s in the last 48 hours. The best deal that I was able to receive for myself was $265, not including shipping. I saw recent posts where some ladies could only get $289 or something, not including shipping. I don’t know who they spoke to, but I spoke to distributor who quoted me $265. (I mentioned to Tenjoy that I am blessed with the gift of gab and the power of persuasion, which I definitely used as the result of this deal going bad for me.

I have spoken to a member of the Petrucelli family. They make the wonderful line of Pibbs salon equipment. I told the family member what happened to me here, and what I thought about Imperial Sales. He gave me the phone number of another distributor to call. I called that distributor. That distributor said that he could get me a really good deal especially if I could place a large quantity order of 50 or more dryers. I already have 26 orders among family, friends and co-workers. The distributor is expecting my call on Monday morning. He will quote the price including shipping for 50 or more 514s. I can’t wait to hear what he says. And believe me, because I spoke to a member of the Petrucelli family, he gave me a number to a distributor that sells only authentic Pibbs salone equipment, the real thing.

If I am successful to get an even better deal with this distributor, folks on this board will have to communicate directly to the company. I want nothing to do with controlling how you buy anything. Call the distributor directly, ask questions and request whatever you would like from the distributor (confirmation emails or letters, whatever). Good companies don’t mind receiving phone calls or email from customers who are spending their money on a product. Buying anything over $200 ain’t exactly cheap.

I think this is a great web site. Tenjoy sicked a moderator on me after I had words with her through PM, lol. The moderator put me in check. This web site has got some serious cyber patrol going on, which I can appreciate the control. There is no need to get too feisty around here. My purpose for being here is to share helpful information on achieving long black hair growth. If I can’t say anything nice and useful to achieve long hair growth for others, I won’t say anything at all. I also must say VSlady is one class act. I never saw anything negative written by her regarding this deal gone bad for me.

You must send a PM to get details about possibly getting a 514 for about $205 (including shipping). The price could be a little higher or even a little lower, but definitely under $235. Each buyer will be provided with a unique discount code. Orders will be shipped within 24 hours. Direct contact with distributor required.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 16, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> I would have to think that the ones who ordered before I did would be arriving asap. Mind you, I paid with a CC and did not use the promotional deal on LHCF (due to a stupid error on my part).




Call him up to have him change it.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 16, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Call him up to have him change it.


 
LOL. It's no biggie. 
I will call UPS tomorrow (don't think they're open today anyway). It's already at the UPS location in the next town. 

No big deal. I doubt highly if anything will happen to it.

Hey Tenjoy, thanks again for all your work on this (even though I didn't go thru the deal). You too VSlady.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 17, 2008)

Just spoke with Tony

*ALL SHIPMENTS ARE OUT.  If by weeks end, you have not received your dryer, please PM me.  Thanks!*


----------



## LJewel (Mar 17, 2008)

My MO was signed for on Feb 29th - Nope I have not recieved a tracking number or any notification of shipment and I included my email address.  I will keep a look out this week and I will keep watching this post.

Thanks Tenjoy and Vslady for all your hard work and you definately have the patience of "Job".


----------



## blackmaven (Mar 17, 2008)

Ladies,

I was appreshensive at first until some questions were kindly answered about Pibbs deal. I am very happy with my authentic Pibbs 514 through Imperial sales negotiated via tenjoy and Vslady.


----------



## blackmaven (Mar 17, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> I feel exactly how Marbel felt, lol. This is a good page to enter what will be my last post on this thread. It feels like a cult up in here, lol. Anyway, one of the reasons this deal did not work out for me is because I didn’t receive any confirmation email. We were told that we would receive confirmations. I was expecting an email confirmations and never got any. It led to the panic attack when I finally asked for my money back. Again, no confirmations reflect that Imperial Sales lacks good customer service. It doesn’t matter. When a company receives an order, each and every order should be acknowledged by the company regardless of a discount offered.
> 
> I honestly feel that I haven’t missed anything regarding this deal because I don’t do business with arrogant merchants. My experience with Tony is that he is very arrogant, that he doesn’t follow up with customers, and that he doesn’t want to speak to customers when they call to ask questions about an order. If your dryer happens to go bust after a few months, you can bet that you will hear Tony “is not in the office.” *Bottom line:* I had a bad experience with Imperial Sales, I did want my money back, I sought an even better deal, and I am free to voice my opinions about how this deal worked out for me.
> 
> ...


 
GroDeelocks

Spill the beans we don't like secrecy around these parts about Pibbs 514 deals. My sister would like dryer. If you can beat previous Pibbs deal do tell lurkers can not pm you.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 17, 2008)

I just received my UPS Tracking info....my baby will be delivered on March 21st.....

FYI I was a "reservee" that sent a MO when I was notified by phone to do so.

I know you have heard this before but Thanks Tenjoy and VsLady!!!!!

:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 17, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Just spoke with Tony
> 
> *ALL SHIPMENTS ARE OUT. If by weeks end, you have not received your dryer, please PM me. Thanks!*


 
Ok.  Thanks, Tenjoy


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 17, 2008)

I just received my UPS notice that it will be delivered TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noemi (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got the email notification of my tracking info.  Looks like tomorrow I'll be a new mommy!!!

Thanks TenJoy!


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 17, 2008)

Received my e-mail notification, mine is coming on the 20th. I was also a reservee. Thanks for all your hardwork Tenjoy it  is very much appreciated.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 17, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Received my e-mail notification, mine is coming on the 20th. I was also a reservee. Thanks for all your hardwork Tenjoy it is very much appreciated.


 
:scratchch  What was in the 'subject' line of the email? 
Shoot if I don't know the sender I am quick to delete.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 17, 2008)

Im a reservee, still awaiting my tracking info....


----------



## clever (Mar 17, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Im a reservee, still awaiting my tracking info....


I didn't get mine yet,either.I included my email address in my reserve note but not with my money order.Maybe thats why?


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 17, 2008)

UPS Quantum View was in the subject line.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 17, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> GroDeelocks
> 
> Spill the beans we don't like secrecy around these parts about Pibbs 514 deals. My sister would like dryer. If you can beat previous Pibbs deal do tell lurkers can not pm you.


 
_*CLARIFICATION*: I visit many other web sites to share the opportunity for this deal. However, in order to get this deal, a person must come over to longhaircareforum.com and read through pages of the Pibbs Deal thread._


_On other web sites, I indicated the post number of where others can learn of my email address. If a person doesn't know of the existence of LHCF, they will be pleasantly surprised (like I was) and may decide to join LHCF after reading all of the wonderful information on growing black hair._


_No one should really mind paying five dollars for a wealth of information to promote black hair growth. I never hold back on paying such a small price for anything that benefits me. The creators of the web site deserve to be rewarded.  I am very loyal in the sense that what I have learned about caring for my fast growing hair has come directly from this wonderful web site. I hope many more newbies will sign up. Be blessed for how you think!_

Ladies, God is good! Please tell your female family members, friends and co-workers to log on to longhaircareforum.com and to pay that little five dollars to join this web site! It is so worth it for anyone wanting to grow hair and they will have full access to this great web site. I am in need of more offers from ladies here to buy a 514!

I'm sorry. I'm not trying to be secretive, but it's necessary to control deals in the process of negotiation. I hope that you can get in on this deal by simply sending an email to [email protected]!

It is a buyer's market ladies. The economy is bad. Great deals are waiting for those that know how to seek them! All businesses are looking to get more business. Seek and ye shall find is the word!

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: LADIES, get a geniune, authentic, real deal, Pibbs 514 for $190 including shipping! *

I must get 300 orders for the dryers at this price. I want a 514 at this price! I've only received a few PM offers to buy the dryer at this price from a few posters here. I have only 97 orders on my own primarily through other websites.

Sorry, I cannot respond to any more posts about this deal on this thread. I am on a hustle to meet my quota! I will put an ad in the paper, if necessary! Pass the word ladies...thank you!

THE SPIRIT OF COMPETITION
IS POWERFUL IN AMERICA!!!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 17, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> UPS Quantum View was in the subject line.


 
I wouldn't have deleted that - some of the vendors I deal with send confirms this way.

Thanks.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, mine was going to be delivered today until I called UPS this morning and told them not to (since I won't be there). 

I'm so excited I can't wait to get home tomorrow and open that baby up. 
I'm buying all of my hair products now so that I can do the rollerset of a lifetime tomorrow.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm pay online... shipping info and delivery in a week... Pay a month prior by mail... no shipping info... Come on Tony...  *drumming fingers on desk*


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 17, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Hmm pay online... shipping info and delivery in a week... Pay a month prior by mail... no shipping info... Come on Tony...  *drumming fingers on desk*


Most folks that did the mail in did not get a tracking number. But I am  sure it was sent out with all of the others that just went out. Let's have a new baby pibbs party this weekend!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 17, 2008)

Please do not mail anymore MO.  If you are still interested, please go through the website.  Thanks!

Oh and the receipts will be mailed shortly.  

Also some of the email addresses were not legible, so u may not receive tracking info.  However all orders are shipped.  

If


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 17, 2008)

Please do not mail anymore MO. If you are still interested, please go through the website. Thanks!

Oh and the receipts will be mailed shortly. 

Also some of the email addresses were not legible, so u may not receive tracking info. However all orders are shipped. 

If you dont receive your dryer by Friday end, please PM me on Monday so that i can follow-up. 

And a welcome to the many thanks given to Vslady and myself. However this deal was not possible without YOU! What started out as a 50 dryer deal, turned into a 200 dryer deal! Unbelievable!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 17, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Please do not mail anymore MO. If you are still interested, please go through the website. Thanks!
> 
> *Oh and the receipts will be mailed shortly*.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you and VSlady so much for all your efforts to make this possible.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 17, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Please do not mail anymore MO. If you are still interested, please go through the website. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and the receipts will be mailed shortly.
> 
> ...


 
I'm still following this thread because I'm just excited. My little Pibbs is due to be delivered on Wednesday. 200 dryers total? That is fantastic. I am just too anxious for it to get here. 

Now, I am going to sit quietly and calmly wait until Wednesday. Yep, I'm going to be calm.


----------



## monami (Mar 17, 2008)

Got my email confirmation from UPS...Onyx should be here tomorrow!!! I AM SO HAPPY!!

Thanks you guys


----------



## amber815 (Mar 17, 2008)

My baby will be here Wednesday!!!!! WOO HOO!!! Too bad I am out of town for the week.....

I reserved mine too, but I did include my email address with the money order.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Mar 17, 2008)

still nothing....


----------



## mrsthiggy (Mar 17, 2008)

I got my email conformation!!!!! If all goes well Mr. Pibb and I should meeting tomorrow!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 18, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Hmm pay online... shipping info and delivery in a week... Pay a month prior by mail... no shipping info... Come on Tony...  *drumming fingers on desk*




I stand corrected (and Im glad I didnt throw a hissy fit) My hood is on the way, now when is the stand gonna ship


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep, , I'm glad I stayed patient and professional. My Pibby will be here tomorrow as well. I knew that if Tony kept his word with the original ladies who ordered, he would come through again. I guess being a business owner I understand that things happen beyond control...like the vendor not getting in the bases on time...
Thanks to all the ladies who made this possible!!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 18, 2008)

I know it will be here by Friday, but I just wanted the confirmation so I could go online and keep hitting 'refresh' to see if the shipping information updated 

I sent my email address on my letter to reserve the Pibbs...guess it got misplaced from my certified check?

Oh, well...I know it will be here just wanted to follow it's shipping progress.

I do that even if I have a comb shipped


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 18, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> *I know it will be here by Friday, but I just wanted the confirmation so I could go online and keep hitting 'refresh' to see if the shipping information updated*
> 
> I sent my email address on my letter to reserve the Pibbs...guess it got misplaced from my certified check?
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean part of the fun of buying things is watching its progress, I really wanted to watch my baby travel I am patient though I can wait...I think.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got notice that My Baby is HOME!!!!

*WOO HOO!!!!!*:trampolin

Thanks Again Tenjoy and VSLady!


----------



## noemi (Mar 18, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Just got notice that My Baby is HOME!!!!
> 
> *WOO HOO!!!!!*:trampolin
> 
> Thanks Again Tenjoy and VSLady!


 

*MY PIBBS HAS BEEN DELIVERED!!!  ITS HOME FINALLY!!!!!!*

**


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 18, 2008)

just keep rubbing it in.  I don't know where my child is...could be California...could be New York...could be Tennessee - I just don't know.




luvmesumhair said:


> Just got notice that My Baby is HOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Mar 18, 2008)

It's here!  Yay just as I was about to pull out the old gold n' hot my pibbs has rescued me.  I thank all who were involved in this deal it has been magnificent.     My hair thanks you as well....yippee!  Hmmm now I just need to get some curl formers...lol!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok. I am HIZZOT!!!! 

Not about the Pibbs, but with UPS.

So I called UPS yesterday morning to let them know that I was out of town and to not leave the package at my door. The woman on the phone put something in the computer saying that a signature was required (even though she specifically told me that Imperial sales did not put on there that a signature was required). 

Then I called EARLY this morning telling UPS that I would be home and it was ok to leave the package. The woman puts that in the computer. So I'm waiting ALL DAY for this package to get there. The only tracking info online is a destination scan back to the UPS center last night. 

Then out of the blue, I check again and it says the UPS driver tried to deliver it to my door again, but I wasn't there and they couldn't get a signature. What the....??

I was pissed b/c 1) I specifically told them that they could leave the package at my door this morning and 2) the UPS driver never knocked at my door. I have been sitting here for hours waiting on this package. I have not left, gone asleep, don't have music loud. NOTHING!!!! 

I called UPS and told the girl what was going on. She told me that with apartment buildings there was no guarantee that they would leave the package. I told her I understand that, however, in THIS apartment building the packages are ALWAYS left because the door to the building is LOCKED. (It's not a big kind of building). Plus I told her EVERY package I get from UPS is left at my door (including some HUGE packages that didn't even belong to me). AND...I used to work for UPS doing the same exact thing she's doing now, so don't try to play me (LOL...just kidding. I know she wasn't).

She's going to try to see if she can flag the driver down to see if he's going to come back out here, and now they're asking if I can come to get it from the center 20 miles away in NOVA/MD traffic!!

Sorry ladies but I just had to vent. I have to relax and rollerset my hair tonight so that I can go in to work tomorrow. I don't want to scare the people at my job.


----------



## Jay D (Mar 18, 2008)

She is here!!! 

My 514 was waiting for me when I got home!!!

Thank you Tenjoy and VSLady!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 18, 2008)

JUST A QUICK FYI

PLEASE KNOW THAT SOME STANDS/DRYERS WILL COME SEPARTELY.  BUT NO LATER THAN THE NEXT DAY OR TWO WITHIN EACH OTHER.  EVERYTHING HAS BEEN SHIPPED


----------



## noemi (Mar 18, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> JUST A QUICK FYI
> 
> PLEASE KNOW THAT SOME STANDS/DRYERS WILL COME SEPARTELY. BUT NO LATER THAN THE NEXT DAY OR TWO WITHIN EACH OTHER. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN SHIPPED


 

GIIRRRLLL!! I was just about to PM you!!! I only got the dryer and no stand.  But my UPS sticker with my address says "Box 1 of 2".  Does that mean my box?  Did anyone else just get a dryer and shipping label says 1 of 2???????  I'm over here having a coronary!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 18, 2008)

noemi said:


> GIIRRRLLL!! I was just about to PM you!!! I only got the dryer and no stand. But my UPS sticker with my address says "Box 1 of 2". Does that mean my box? Did anyone else just get a dryer and shipping label says 1 of 2??????? I'm over here having a coronary!!


Means you've only recieved one out of the two boxes that you are suppose to get. HTH.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 18, 2008)

noemi said:


> GIIRRRLLL!! I was just about to PM you!!! I only got the dryer and no stand. But my UPS sticker with my address says "Box 1 of 2". Does that mean my box? Did anyone else just get a dryer and shipping label says 1 of 2??????? I'm over here having a coronary!!


Me!  erplexed


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes when i got a PM about it earlier, I emailed Tony... They were shipped like that, he said it should be one after the other..........

I know I know! Please dont shoot me yet.   

Happy place Happy place............Come on and chant!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 18, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Me! erplexed


 

Pibbs delay = Low Mani   (I know that is not funny )


----------



## noemi (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks you guys!! I'm breathing easier now.  I had the phone about to call UPS when I checked the thread.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 18, 2008)

noemi said:


> Thanks you guys!! I'm breathing easier now. I had the phone about to call UPS when I checked the thread.


 

Did your box look like it was opened?  He said he was putting extra peanuts in each box to minimize the possiblity of cracked visors.


----------



## noemi (Mar 18, 2008)

It was.  Theres the dark brown packing tape on the top and a thumb tack or nail down the side.  I'm going to open the box in a few minutes...


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 18, 2008)

noemi said:


> It was. Theres the dark brown packing tape on the top and a thumb tack or nail down the side. I'm going to open the box in a few minutes...


 

Not a thumb tack  Tony we got to do better .

Well he opened the box to put extra peanuts in them, then resealed them.


----------



## noemi (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang it was a lot of peanuts and packing!! But it was worth it.  My visor is intact.  The whole piece is in excellent condition.  I didn't get a net or manual or anything.  Hopefully that will come with the stand?


----------



## Jay D (Mar 18, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Did your box look like it was opened? He said he was putting extra peanuts in each box to minimize the possiblity of cracked visors.


 

What a relief, I was beginning to wonder if someone tampered with the dryer.


----------



## tasty0619 (Mar 19, 2008)

WHEW!!! i was about to have a HEART ATTACK, then i read that the hoods and stands may arrive seperately...i am so relieved, but i kinda figured it cuz like a pp said the shipping label said 1 of 2, so i'm like ok wheres 2??? THANK GAWD the rest of her is on the way...BTW my box didn't look opened or tampered with  1/2 of her is HERE YAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Pibbs delay = Low Mani  (I know that is not funny )


But it is the truth!!!  Girl you should see my hair right now.  And it is raining outside too!!! 

 I am trying to hold off doing my hair this week because I really want to use my Pibbs.  I want to put a rinse in, deep condition, etc...  You know, THE WORKS!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Did your box look like it was opened? He said he was putting extra peanuts in each box to minimize the possiblity of cracked visors.


Mine had a LOT of peanuts!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 19, 2008)

noemi said:


> Dang it was a lot of peanuts and packing!! But it was worth it. My visor is intact. The whole piece is in excellent condition. I didn't get a net or manual or anything. Hopefully that will come with the stand?


I did not even bother taking it out of the box. I was to tired last night. I know I should have though. 

Neomi, did you check to see if the visor was working properly? A lot of girls were a little scared to open it because it was really stiff. One mentioned that the visor was put on backwards and she had to unscrew and replace it the right way herself.


----------



## noemi (Mar 19, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I did not even bother taking it out of the box. I was to tired last night. I know I should have though.
> 
> Neomi, did you check to see if the visor was working properly? A lot of girls were a little scared to open it because it was really stiff. One mentioned that the visor was put on backwards and she had to unscrew and replace it the right way herself.


 

I played with the visor a little bit.  It is tight and there's a lot of lubricant on the hinge.  The more I played with it, the looser it became.  Just be steady and don't go too fast and it should open with ease.


----------



## dausmer (Mar 19, 2008)

I just received my black magic about an hour ago!!!!! Good thing I had just got back home. I only received the dryer though, the stand is still in route. I am still so happy that it is finally here. 

Thanks ladies for this deal. 

Dru


----------



## clever (Mar 19, 2008)

I got my hood today too but my visor is broken


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies,

Just a heads up, for those of you who recently received a shipment from Imperial Sales.  I haven't received my money order back from Tony, so I called a reliable source to ask some questions.  I won't give names because I don't want to cause a high volume of calls for a business.

This is the deal.  You may be waiting for your second delivery for I don't know how long.  What gets me is that Tenjoy must have received word from Imperial Sales that all of your equipment has been sent out.  Because she posted it to let you know what to expect. However, the reliable source said that Tony has not received the bases because the bases haven't been shipped from Italy yet.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Just a heads up, for those of you who recently received a shipment from Imperial Sales. I haven't received my money order back from Tony, so I called a reliable source to ask some questions. I won't give names because I don't want to cause a high volume of calls for a business.
> 
> This is the deal. You may be waiting for your second delivery for I don't know how long. What gets me is that Tenjoy must have received word from Imperial Sales that all of your equipment has been sent out. Because she posted it to let you know what to expect. However, the reliable source said that Tony has not received the bases because the bases haven't been shipped from Italy yet.


 

HEY!  Get back in your own thread!:buttkick::spammer:


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 19, 2008)

Are there still ladies here that have sent in a money order, but have not yet recieved a confirmation or a Pibbs. I only ask, because I feel really alone and it would be nice to know if others are anxiously awaiting for their Pibbs too.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Are there still ladies here that have sent in a money order, but have not yet recieved a confirmation or a Pibbs. I only ask, because I feel really alone and it would be nice to know if others are anxiously awaiting for their Pibbs too.


 

PM me your first and last name I will get it for you.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 19, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Are there still ladies here that have sent in a money order, but have not yet recieved a confirmation or a Pibbs. I only ask, because I feel really alone and it would be nice to know if others are anxiously awaiting for their Pibbs too.


 
Ahh..don't feel bad  My bank sent my $$ out on 2/26.  No confirmation, yet.  

Alas, I thought I could give ole' "Hot Tools" the boot this weekend...even if the top comes on Friday, the lid may be too far behind to hold out for this weekends rollerset. 

Oh, well...next weekend for sure


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> HEY! Get back in your own thread!:buttkick::spammer:


 
HEY! My dear! You should realize this is also my thread. I entered a money transaction deal under your leadership. Now that it appears that I have gotten screwed outta $235, instead of chasing me away from this thread, please chase Tony's arse and ask why I haven't a gotten my money order back yet. This is your deal, ya know, my sistah! 

I would appreciate any words coming from you that regardless of ANYTHING, my money should be back in my hands now. But also know that I am handling what is now a personal matter between me and Imperial Sales. My bet is that it's just a matter of time before Tony's telephone lines are lit up by this community.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> HEY! My dear! You should realize this is also my thread. I entered a money transaction deal under your leadership. Now that it appears that I have gotten screwed outta $235, instead of chasing me away from this thread, please chase Tony's arse and ask why I haven't a gotten my money order back yet. This is your deal, ya know, my sistah!
> 
> I would appreciate any words coming from you that regardless of ANYTHING, my money should be back in my hands now. But also know that I am handling what is now a personal matter between me and Imperial Sales. My bet is that it's just a matter of time before Tony's telephone lines are lit up by this community.


 
Dont be such a hot head........pm me for you tracking number.


----------



## tadeja (Mar 19, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Are there still ladies here that have sent in a money order, but have not yet recieved a confirmation or a Pibbs. I only ask, because I feel really alone and it would be nice to know if others are anxiously awaiting for their Pibbs too.



I didn't receive confirmation by email but, UPS attempted delivery yesterday but, I missed them..

Don't worry, it's on its way.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Mar 19, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> I got my hood today too but my visor is broken


 
The visor can be replaced - don't worry about it.  I had the same problem and it all worked out.


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Dont be such a hot head........pm me for you tracking number.


 
I admit to hotheadedness.  I'm taking anger management, lol.  I'll gladly PM you, but I ain't got no tracking number.  The only tracking number that I have is the tracking number from the U.S. Postal Service.  I sent my money order next day delivery to Tony. And please ignore what Tony may tell you about me, cuz "it's on" between me and Tony.  Once money changes hands, all you can do is try to find out if he has done his part.  

It will be very helpful if you could ask if Tony has sent my money order.  Believe me, Tenjoy, if he PROPERLY mailed my money order, I would have received it by now.  I just ordered other products out of New York and got the products within two days. I want my money! I want my money! I want my money! Sorry, hotheadedness under control.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> I admit to hotheadedness. I'm taking anger management, lol. I'll gladly PM you, but I ain't got no tracking number. The only tracking number that I have is the tracking number from the U.S. Postal Service. I sent my money order next day delivery to Tony. And please ignore what Tony may tell you about me, cuz "it's on" between me and Tony. Once money changes hands, all you can do is try to find out if he has done his part.
> 
> It will be very helpful if you could ask if Tony has sent my money order. Believe me, Tenjoy, if he PROPERLY mailed my money order, I would have received it by now. I just ordered other products out of New York and got the products within two days. I want my money! I want my money! I want my money! Sorry, hotheadedness under control.


 
GroDeeLocks........I just said to PM me for your tracking number for you money order.....Tony didnt tell me anything thing about you. He ordered a postal MO for you and shipped your MO 2nd day UPS.  Please stop sending him those nasty emails .  Your MO is in the mail.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay! 

My baby finally made it (box one anyone), but she sure is heavy! LOL.

Her visor is fine too.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was greeted this evening by a sticker on the door, lol. It's ok. Next attempt will be tomorrow between 2-5pm.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't believe I was actually trying to figure out a way to use this bad boy without the stand. LOL.

I turned her on and she works great. VERY powerful.


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 19, 2008)

He's Here...He's Here...

P DIDDY-PIBBY is up in da hiz-ouse!!!!

He arrived in half.

The visor is not cracked.  It's was really easy to open. You have to pull it down, then extend out.

His other half is due to arrive anyday now..

I really was expecting to see "real peanuts" in the box...silly me


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww it's on now (sorry for so many posts ladies, but I am HAPPY).

I just checked UPS for the second box, and it's been picked up from the UPS hub in NY. If UPS does their job this time (LOL), I should have the other 1/2 by Friday!!!!

It's on now. 

Ok. I'll calm down now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 19, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> He's Here...He's Here...
> 
> P DIDDY-PIBBY is up in da hiz-ouse!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Lucky you, my other half has not been received by ups yet.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Mar 19, 2008)

My glass is cracked...what should I do? Send it back? I'm kind of upset about that, but happy it finally arrived. I didnt have peanuts in my box,but it was double boxed. I still havent gotten the stand. Or any papers, or receipts. Any suggestions?erplexed


----------



## noemi (Mar 19, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> I *can't believe I was actually trying to figure out a way to use this bad boy without the stand. LOL.*
> 
> I turned her on and she works great. VERY powerful.


 

 Not the only one!


----------



## lovinmylocs (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought I was the only one - I tried it on my head to see if my big head would fit with rollers. LOL


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 19, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Just a heads up, for those of you who recently received a shipment from Imperial Sales.  I haven't received my money order back from Tony, so I called a reliable source to ask some questions.  I won't give names because I don't want to cause a high volume of calls for a business.
> 
> This is the deal.  You may be waiting for your second delivery for I don't know how long.  What gets me is that Tenjoy must have received word from Imperial Sales that all of your equipment has been sent out.  Because she posted it to let you know what to expect. However, the reliable source said that Tony has not received the bases because the bases haven't been shipped from Italy yet.



HHmm, you may want to double check your source because somebody who just received their Pibbs this week just said that according to their tracking, the second piece will arrive by Friday.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 19, 2008)

Pibbyniqua got a chipped tooth (broken visor)! How can I get that replaced? Should I send the broken visor back?   Ten... VS...


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

*YOUR TRACKING NUMBERS SHOULD SHOW THE DELIVERY DATE OF YOUR STANDS.  If you click where it says "show all" in blue, you can see when your stand should arrive.

EXAMPLE:
*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Tracking Number:                                                                               1Z 193 826 03 XXX XXX X                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Type:                                                                                  Package                                                                                                                                                                                                                Status:                                      *Pickup                                             - Rescheduled                                           *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Rescheduled Delivery:                                                                              03/24/2008                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Shipped To:                                                                                                     Down Home, AL,                                   US                                                                                                                                                                                                                Shipped/Billed On:                                                                              03/17/2008                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Service:                                                                              GROUND                                                                                                                                                                                       Weight:                                                                              14.00 Lbs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Multiple Packages:                                                              2                                                                      
*^^ Right here!*


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, she arrived today. And she's almost perfect. There were no scratches and the visor is perfectly in tact. It opens and closes with minimal effort. The only problem is my baby has no legs!  I'm like the others though who were contemplating how to use it without the stand. I have a steamer and if I get desperate, I'll probably figure out how to use the base of that until the Pibbs base arrives. Because according to UPS my Pibbs base won't be here until Monday. 

I'll make it. It's not the end of the world I know. But I have a free weekend and I'd already planned to spend it with my new Pibbs.

Ohhhh and I guess that it's just more proof that not only did the stands arrive from Italy, they also shipped already. Thanks for the continued updates Tenjoy. The information is appreciated.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *YOUR TRACKING NUMBERS SHOULD SHOW THE DELIVERY DATE OF YOUR STANDS. If you click where it says "show all" in blue, you can see when your stand should arrive.*
> 
> *EXAMPLE:*
> 
> ...


 
Right. That's how I found out about my stand. 

When you click on "Show all" it will actually give you the second tracking number (for the stand). That's how I'm tracking my baby's "feet".


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> Well, she arrived today. And she's almost perfect. There were no scratches and the visor is perfectly in tact. It opens and closes with minimal effort. The only problem is my baby has no *legs*!  I'm like the others though who were contemplating how to use it without the stand.


 

I'm so mad we're referring to these dryers like people (naming them, body parts). LOL.

See, if I had realized earlier that the part for the stand actually moves and can be adjusted to go up, I would have tried to figure out a way to hang the head from something so that I could use the dryer. 

I'm pathetic.


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 19, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> *I'm so mad we're referring to these dryers like people (naming them, body parts). LOL.*
> 
> See, if I had realized earlier that the part for the stand actually moves and can be adjusted to go up, I would have tried to figure out a way to hang the head from something so that I could use the dryer.
> 
> I'm pathetic.


 
I haven't named my baby yet.  I have to see her in person before I can give her a name.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 19, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> I'm so mad we're referring to these dryers like people (naming them, body parts). LOL.
> 
> See, if I had realized earlier that the part for the stand actually moves and can be adjusted to go up, I would have tried to figure out a way to hang the head from something so that I could use the dryer.
> 
> I'm pathetic.


 
No, I'M PATHETIC! 

I was already feeling desperate so I unhooked my steamer. And the base of it fits my Pibbs just fine! I'm all better now. I will be steamin' and DC'ing and rollin' and dryin' this weekend.... or umm, tomorrow... or maybe tonight. Nah, not tonight. 

So, until my baby's legs come on Monday, I've got her some temporary wheels. It's gonna be alright


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> No, I'M PATHETIC!
> 
> I was already feeling desperate so I unhooked my steamer. And the base of it fits my Pibbs just fine! I'm all better now. I will be steamin' and DC'ing and rollin' and dryin' this weekend.... or umm, tomorrow... or maybe tonight. Nah, not tonight.
> 
> So, until my baby's legs come on Monday, *I've got her some temporary wheels*. It's gonna be alright




No u dont got her on donuts


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> No, I'M PATHETIC!
> 
> *I was already feeling desperate so I unhooked my steamer*. And the base of it fits my Pibbs just fine! I'm all better now. I will be steamin' and DC'ing and rollin' and dryin' this weekend.... or umm, tomorrow... or maybe tonight. Nah, not tonight.
> 
> So, until my baby's legs come on Monday, I've got her some temporary wheels. It's gonna be alright


 

I am SOOOO mad you found a way to make it work. LOL. 
My stomach hurts. 

It's so funny b/c I have these security things for my doors. Have you ever seen them? They're steel rods that fit between the bottom of the door knob and the floor.  Why was I eyeing them all night trying to determine if they could fit in the Pibbs? The ONLY thing is, it's not sturdy enough for the head to rest on it by itself. LOLOL.

But wait, it gets worse. My boyfriend called and said he wants to take me out for a nice dinner on Friday night.  Now you know my stand should be here on Friday by the time I get off of work.  Why did I tell him I'll let him know? 

Just kidding.










Sort of.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> No u dont got her on donuts


 

My stomach hurts!


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 19, 2008)

Y'all are as crazy as I am. Donuts!  And you! You're debating between a nice dinner and an evening with Mr Pibbs. 

I did work it out though. See, we have to be resourceful. Even if the steel rods are not sturdy enough by themselves, you can lean your baby's head against the back of the chair and it all works out. See, while mine does fit on the donuts, it's not as strong as it should be. So, she's kind of leaning against the back of the chair. She just has a slight lean until Monday. 

She's alright, though.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 19, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> Y'all are as crazy as I am. Donuts!  And you! You're debating between a nice dinner and an evening with Mr Pibbs.
> 
> I did work it out though. See, we have to be resourceful. Even if the steel rods are not sturdy enough by themselves, you can lean your baby's head against the back of the chair and it all works out. See, while mine does fit on the donuts, it's not as strong as it should be. So, she's kind of leaning against the back of the chair. She just has a slight lean until Monday.
> 
> She's alright, though.




mmmmhhhhhhmmmmm....dont u be pming me talking about your visor cracked


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ummmm... I don't have a Mr pibby or pibbs or p diddy look: but this thread is way too entertaining so I am hanging


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok. I am HAPPY!!!!

I don't know what happened, but UPS must be making up for how they tried to play me. I just checked online and my baby's "feet" are at the UPS hub here and will be delivered today.

Guess I can go out to that dinner after all.


----------



## lovinmylocs (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky you - I forgot to bring my tracking number with me to work - duh. Now I'm all anxious about if it's arriving today or tomorrow. And I can't even roller set yet.


----------



## so so chic (Mar 20, 2008)

I just received it today, but the visor is cracked.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 20, 2008)

*THERE ARE ABOUT 3-4 OF YOU WITH CRACKED VISORS.  NOT TOO BAD.  I CONTACTED TONY, HE WILL BE HANDLING THIS NEXT WEEK.  HE NEEDS TO RE-ORGANIZE AND SQUARE EVERYTHING AWAY.  THEN HE WILL REPLACE YOUR DRYERS.*

*CURRENT LIST:*

*SOSOCHIC*
*BRONXSHORTY04*
*ELLEDOLL*
*BEAUTIFULISAUNDERSTATEMENT*  (long asrse name)
*KANDEGRL*
*SHOLEA*
*JOHNICAGARRETT-----BACKWARDS VISOR*


MY PIBBS DIDN'T INCLUDE A HAIR NET, MOST IF NOT ALL OF YOU WILL NOT HAVE A HAIRNET.  THE COMPANY (PIBBS) HAVE NOT BEEN PUTTING THEM IN THE BOX.  I AM NOT SURE IF THEY STOPPED DOING THIS OR WHAT.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 20, 2008)

In case your Pibbs didnt come w/ a hair net you can get them really cheap at Sallys. $1.99 to be exact.


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> In case your Pibbs didnt come w/ a hair net you can get them really cheap at Sallys. $1.99 to be exact.



....off to Sallys on lunch break.......Thx


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks tenjoy.


----------



## tadeja (Mar 20, 2008)

The second part of Black Jack arrived today. All is well, I even received the itty bitty hair net. Thanks VSlady & Tenjoy for putting this deal together.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Mar 20, 2008)

You all can buy a better hairnet at Sally's ... that's what I did ... the one that came with my Pibbs was too thin and also I wanted the one that tied in the back like a scarf and it's much thicker.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 20, 2008)

Marbel said:


> You all can buy a better hairnet at Sally's ... that's what I did ... the one that came with my Pibbs was too thin and also I wanted the one that tied in the back like scarf.


 
Thanks Marbel, for discribing that its the tiny nets that look like the ones that come with synthetic/human hair packs.  So you are not missing out on anything.......Though I know we would prefer the complete kit, shoot i didnt me a net either, guess i need to get one


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 20, 2008)

Tito finally arrived! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm not home to see him so I hope he is alright. Thanks Tenjoy & 

VSlady.


----------



## kandegirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Add me, Kandegirl, to the list.




tenjoy said:


> *THERE ARE ABOUT 3-4 OF YOU WITH CRACKED VISORS.  NOT TOO BAD.  I CONTACTED TONY, HE WILL BE HANDLING THIS NEXT WEEK.  HE NEEDS TO RE-ORGANIZE AND SQUARE EVERYTHING AWAY.  THEN HE WILL REPLACE YOUR DRYERS.*
> 
> *CURRENT LIST:*
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 20, 2008)

My Baby's Arms and Legs Just Came!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 20, 2008)

Part one of my very authentic Pibbsalisa has been delivered and part 2 is in transit.  And I must say she's beautiful!!!!!!!.


----------



## Ann 524 (Mar 20, 2008)

I JUST RECEIVED THE STAND.. MY PIBBS IS COMPLETE!!!!!!
I had to come out of lurking to say thankyou to Tenjoy and Vslady for this.


----------



## tasty0619 (Mar 20, 2008)

the other part of my boo arrived about a half hour ago YYYYAAAYYYY  looks like someone was *wrong* about the stands still being in Italy....THANKS LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> Lucky you - I forgot to bring my tracking number with me to work - duh. Now I'm all anxious about if it's arriving today or tomorrow. And I can't even roller set yet.


 
Me neither. LOL.

I left work early to greet the "feet."  Just kidding. I just didn't want to be at work. LOL

The "feet" have not arrived yet. I'm laying out all of my suppies now to give myself a touch up and the rollerset of a lifetime (no matter how bad it turns out).


----------



## GroDeeLocks (Mar 20, 2008)

tasty0619 said:


> the other part of my boo arrived about a half hour ago YYYYAAAYYYY  looks like someone was *wrong* about the stands still being in Italy....THANKS LADIES!!!!!


 

Hopefully everyone will receive their bases. But while you're broadcasting someone was wrong, everyone hasn't received their bases yet.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 20, 2008)

GroDeeLocks said:


> Hopefully everyone will receive their bases. But while you're broadcasting someone was wrong, everyone hasn't received their bases yet.


Everyone will have them by the end of this week which conflicts with your source who claims that they haven't even left Italy yet. How could they get from Italy to NYC to all the buyers that quickly unless it was false information?


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Everyone will have them by the end of this week which conflicts with your source who claims that they haven't even left Italy yet. How could they *get from Italy to NYC to all the buyers* that quickly unless it was false information?


 

That sure was one heck of a quick plane ride.



OK. Let me be quiet. See? I don't ever post things like this. I've been hangin' around y'all too long. Y'all making me bad.  Lmao!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe UPS just tried to play me again.

I just got on the phone and gave the ppor customer service rep and earful(I apologized to her in advance because I knew it wasn't her fault), but they lied AGAIN and tried to say they came out here to deliver the package and I wasn't here to sign for it. 

WTF? I know they lied because I am sitting in my apartment and have been here for hours waiting for this package. I also put a note on my door to UPS (which is still there) telling them to leave the package, just in case they tried to pull the same crap they did before.

I also have another package coming from another shipper and they said the same thing. Also, if they TRULY came to my door, they would have left the note saying they tried and that they would come back tomorrow. They are so full of crap. 

They said they're going to try to make another "delivery attempt" again tonight.  We'll see.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 20, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> I can't believe UPS just tried to play me again.
> 
> I just got on the phone and gave the ppor customer service rep and earful(I apologized to her in advance because I knew it wasn't her fault), but they lied AGAIN and tried to say they came out here to deliver the package and I wasn't here to sign for it.
> 
> ...


\

Awww man..............Im hurting for you


----------



## mrsthiggy (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank Ya! Lord Thank YA!

Ladies... Ms Tenjoy And Vslady. I want to thank you both so much for pursuing this project!   Mr Pibbs dryer arrived Tuesday and the stand  arrived  today. It in perfect condition..  Good things do come to those who wait!

Once again Thank YA!


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 20, 2008)

I am out here in LA still a waiting!! I want to Pibb my hair for easter...


----------



## Jay D (Mar 20, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Tito finally arrived! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm not home to see him so I hope he is alright. Thanks Tenjoy &
> 
> VSlady.


 

You all are the coolest group of ladies ever!!! Tlstacy, you have got me rolling with this one about Tito!  

My girl's legs are scheduled to arrive tomorrow! Can't wait till she officially joins the family!!!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yay! 

I'm glad UPS isn't jerking other folks around.


----------



## lovinmylocs (Mar 20, 2008)

UPS attempted to deliver the feet to the Pibbster but no one was home. Duh! I hope they attempt it tomorrow I want to DC this weekend. 

Gotta look good for Jesus!!!


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 20, 2008)

*I GOT MY PIBBS (box 1 at least) I have christened him stephon urkle, because it's my transformation chamber.*


----------



## jassylady263 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ann 524 said:


> I JUST RECEIVED THE STAND.. MY PIBBS IS COMPLETE!!!!!!
> I had to come out of lurking to say thankyou to Tenjoy and Vslady for this.


 
my sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## Tayw29 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wanted to let you ladies know that my new boyfriend  arrived in 2 perfect pieces today and yesterday he is now complete and has my undivided attention.  My SO & children are gonna get neglected this weekend , and they dont even know it yet .  Thanks TenJoy & Vslady you guys are the best.  Just had to come in and leave my 2 cents and confirm that this was a smooth process from beginning to end and to those who havent received theres yet it will be there in no time


----------



## cat eyes (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still looking out of windows for a big brown truck


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> UPS attempted to deliver the feet to the Pibbster but no one was home. Duh! I hope they attempt it tomorrow I want to DC this weekend.
> 
> Gotta look good for Jesus!!!


 

Don't trust dat!!! LMAO.

They said they tried to deliver it too. I had a 2nd package coming to me too. Why 2 minutes before they said they tried to deliver it there was a scan showing it was in the UPS hub 20 miles away. 

They are so full of crap. 

Pay me no attention. I'm just a little salty about my feet.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 20, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Don't trust dat!!! LMAO.
> 
> They said they tried to deliver it too. I had a 2nd package coming to me too. Why 2 minutes before they said they tried to deliver it there was a scan showing it was in the UPS hub 20 miles away.
> 
> ...


 
I don't blame you at all. Years ago I had to get an expedited passport. I was sitting in my apartment waiting for the delivery. I stayed home that day because getting the passport was important. I was leaving for Europe the next day. I was also tracking the package online. To my surprise, one minute it said "out for delivery" and the next it said "attempted delivery - Recipient not home" (or something like that) with a rescheduled delivery date. I called and pitched an absolute fit. I have to add, that like you, I apologized in advance to the poor customer service person on the phone. Maybe she could tell how desperate I was because amazingly within the half hour my buzzer rang and the magic delivery man was at the door.

There was no way they'd tried to deliver the package earlier. I'd been waiting all day and watching like a hawk. Whoo. I'm hot just thinking about it.  Apparently, I need a drink....been a long day!

Okay, all better now. I hope your baby's feet make it there soon!


----------



## monami (Mar 20, 2008)

Onyx finally came!!!!  I got the packages on 2 different days but in great condition.   Thanks you guys.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 20, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> I don't blame you at all. Years ago I had to get an expedited passport. I was sitting in my apartment waiting for the delivery. I stayed home that day because getting the passport was important. I was leaving for Europe the next day. I was also tracking the package online. To my surprise, one minute it said "out for delivery" and the next it said "attempted delivery - Recipient not home" (or something like that) with a rescheduled delivery date. I called and pitched an absolute fit. I have to add, that like you, I apologized in advance to the poor customer service person on the phone. Maybe she could tell how desperate I was because amazingly within the half hour my buzzer rang and the magic delivery man was at the door.
> 
> There was no way they'd tried to deliver the package earlier. I'd been waiting all day and watching like a hawk. Whoo. I'm hot just thinking about it.  Apparently, I need a drink....been a long day!
> 
> Okay, all better now. I hope your baby's feet make it there soon!


UPS is INFAMOUS for this!


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am tracking 2 UPS packages. I almost fainted when I just saw this message on the tracking update:

"THE PACKAGE WAS DAMAGED IN TRANSIT. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH THE DETAILS / DAMAGED MERCHANDISE DISCARDED, BALANCE BEING RETURNED. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH THE DETAILS"

Thank goodness it was the other package and had nothing to do with my Pibbs. Whew! Okay, enough worrying. I'm going to go quietly and patiently wait until Monday for my second Pibbs delivery.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> I am tracking 2 UPS packages. I almost fainted when I just saw this message on the tracking update:
> 
> "THE PACKAGE WAS DAMAGED IN TRANSIT. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH THE DETAILS / DAMAGED MERCHANDISE DISCARDED, BALANCE BEING RETURNED. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH THE DETAILS"
> 
> Thank goodness it was the other package and had nothing to do with my Pibbs. Whew! Okay, enough worrying. I'm going to go quietly and patiently wait until Monday for my second Pibbs delivery.


 
Girl I about fainted for you when I read that.
Yeah, the poor customer service rep. She finally told me the truth when I told her I used to work for UPS tracking packages and knew what the deal was with them. She was like, "You know how they do." 

I about died laughing.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 20, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Girl I about fainted for you when I read that.
> Yeah, the poor customer service rep. She finally told me the truth when I told her I used to work for UPS tracking packages and knew what the deal was with them. *She was like, "You know how they do."*
> 
> I about died laughing.



I hollered when I read that! Mine came yesterday but my mother missed the package (I'm out of town for work) and I gave her the side eye over the phone lol. She got it today and the legs come tomorrow and I will be home then!! Woo Hoo!!

_....pours out a lil liquor for those with the damaged PIBBS......_


----------



## clever (Mar 20, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I hollered when I read that! Mine came yesterday but my mother missed the package (I'm out of town for work) and I gave her the side eye over the phone lol. She got it today and the legs come tomorrow and I will be home then!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> _....pours out a *lil liquor* for those with the damaged PIBBS......_


pour a lil mo..


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I hollered when I read that! Mine came yesterday but my mother missed the package (I'm out of town for work) and I gave her the side eye over the phone lol. She got it today and the legs come tomorrow and I will be home then!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> _....*pours out a lil liquor for those with the damaged PIBBS......*_*[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## noemi (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I've waited all day for this...

I got off work knowing that my Pibbs stand was waiting for me at home.  I went with my friend to the salon to get her hair done.  I was *_this close*_  to getting mine done--she even offered to pay for it.  But I didn't because I knew my dryer was waiting.

Well, I got home at 10 tonight.  My Pibbs stand box had a very large hole in it.  The stand could easily have fit through it.  I was starting to get upset.

Well, I CW, thew some curlformers in, and turned the dryer on.  While the dryer was heating up, I grabbed the laptop so I could log on to tell you guys this, and the USB adaptor for my wireless router scattered in little pieces.  I was rushing and it dropped out my hand.

I scrambled to put it back together.  (Obviously it worked, because I'm posting this) but...

I'm in heaven.

It's not too loud, it is hot, but manageable, and I'm not scrunching under a top or on the ground!

It was probably one of the best investments I could make for my hair.  Everyone was asking all day today when was I going to open my salon!
I'm so glad I went ahead and took advantage of this offer now.

Thanks tenjoy and vslady for all your hard work.  My hair is thanking you for it!!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 21, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *THERE ARE ABOUT 3-4 OF YOU WITH CRACKED VISORS.  NOT TOO BAD.  I CONTACTED TONY, HE WILL BE HANDLING THIS NEXT WEEK.  HE NEEDS TO RE-ORGANIZE AND SQUARE EVERYTHING AWAY.  THEN HE WILL REPLACE YOUR DRYERS.*
> 
> *CURRENT LIST:*
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW U LOVE MY NAME!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

monami said:


> Onyx finally came!!!! I got the packages on 2 different days but in great condition. Thanks you guys.


My  first box came today, too. My hood is in excellent condition. Off to check the status of box2....


----------



## so so chic (Mar 21, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I hollered when I read that! Mine came yesterday but my mother missed the package (I'm out of town for work) and I gave her the side eye over the phone lol. She got it today and the legs come tomorrow and I will be home then!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> _....*pours out a lil liquor for those with the damaged PIBBS*......_


 
don't pour it out...pour it right here in my cup .


----------



## Nsslovely (Mar 21, 2008)

UPS is definitely the pits. The driver left my Pibbs @ the door while it was raining.  When I made it home the box was soaked. I didn't have any trouble opening it because whenever I touched the box a pieced of cardboard just came off. Thankfully though Tony added alot of bubble and peanuts. The dryer didn't seem to get wet at all. I should receive my stand today.


----------



## genesis132 (Mar 21, 2008)

*P DIDDY IS FINALLY COMPLETE!!!
I just received his better half today....now If I can get a warranty card and receipt..I'm set.   Anybody know what's up with either??*


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 21, 2008)

Still waiting for something to come my way!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> Still waiting for something to come my way!


You should get your tracking info so you can know when to expect its arrival. It's a great peace of mind.


----------



## missvi (Mar 21, 2008)

The Black Knight is here in excellent condition.
Thank's VSLady & TenJoy 
MY PIBBS IS COMPLETE!!!!!!
Now I need a Chi Flatiron!
To complete missvi's in home salon!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 21, 2008)

What happened to the other Pibbs thread?


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> What happened to the other Pibbs thread?


It went POOF!!! It vanished into thin air like magic, lol. I don't think it was going very far anywho.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> What happened to the other Pibbs thread?


 
I wanted to know that too but was almost afraid to ask! The last time I looked it had started to get interesting. I'm usually not on during the morning and afternoons. When I got home last night it had disappeared.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 21, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *THERE ARE ABOUT 3-4 OF YOU WITH CRACKED VISORS. NOT TOO BAD. I CONTACTED TONY, HE WILL BE HANDLING THIS NEXT WEEK. HE NEEDS TO RE-ORGANIZE AND SQUARE EVERYTHING AWAY. THEN HE WILL REPLACE YOUR DRYERS.*
> 
> *CURRENT LIST:*
> 
> ...


 
just quoting so this doesnt get lost


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yahoo!!!

I got my stand. I even got the hair net too. 

I'm very happy.

Once again, thanks Vslady and Tenjoy.


----------



## dausmer (Mar 21, 2008)

My baby is complete, stand, hairnet and warranty card, just need copy of my receipt!

I am so happy!!!!!!!

Dru


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Yahoo!!!
> 
> *I got my stand. I even got the hair net too. *
> 
> ...


 
Good for you!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 21, 2008)

AS A REMINDER! PLEASE *DO NOT SEND ANY MORE MONEY ORDERS*......MY FOCUS IS NOW ABOUT THE RECEIPTS/WARRANTIES AND ANY PRODUCT ISSUES.  THANKS LADIES!

YOU CAN STILL ORDER EITHER 3 OFTHE DRYERS VIA THE WEBSITE I BELIEVE THE DISCOUNT CODE LHCF IS STILL WORKING FOR ALL THREE DRYERS.


----------



## Jay D (Mar 21, 2008)

Legs-check
Warranty-check
Hair net-check

Thanks ladies!


----------



## amber815 (Mar 21, 2008)

I set up my baby and it's sooooooooo pretty!! I will be washing my hair tonight!


----------



## Jay D (Mar 21, 2008)

I was so eager to get my Pibbs that I forgot what was said about the proper temp setting.  I'm not trying to smoke my hair, so what is a good temp setting?


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 21, 2008)

She's got legs! Ohh my baby can walk! Now just to get her tooth (visor) fixed and her birth certificate (warranty) and Ill be one happy mama!


----------



## so so chic (Mar 21, 2008)

I got my legs, hair net, and instruction manual with warranty card .  I would like to also add that when I called about my visor being broken, the person I spoke with was very professional and polite.  He took information and informed me that they would arrange a time for UPS to pick up my Pibbs and deliver another one .  This has been a long process, but it is paying off .


----------



## amber815 (Mar 21, 2008)

so so chic...ready for that drank?? lol


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 21, 2008)

> I got my legs, hair net, and instruction manual with warranty card . I would like to also add that when I called about my visor being broken, the person I spoke with was very professional and polite. He took information and informed me that they would arrange a time for UPS to pick up my Pibbs and deliver another one . This has been a long process, but it is paying off .


 
Im not gonna send my baby back out! I just want a visor, I dont wanna turn in my whole dryer...  DO you have to send back the whole dryer to get the visor replaced? *sigh* I guess if I HAVE to I will.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

He just got his legs, too. I didn't see anything else in the box though. 
I have to say i am soooo glad that post wasn't true about the stands still being in italy. I guess i'll play with him later. Thanks again Tenjoy and VSlady.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Im not gonna send my baby back out! I just want a visor, I dont wanna turn in my whole dryer... DO you have to send back the whole dryer to get the visor replaced? *sigh* I guess if I HAVE to I will.


The dryer; yeah just the head.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 21, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Good for you!


 

Thanks!

BTW, I am LOVIN' that nail color.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 21, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> The dryer; yeah just the head.


OH NO!! Why cant I just send back the visor? Its just the flip up part thats cracked! If he tells me hwo to unscrew it Ill do it myself.... Oooo I dont wanna depart so soon! BUT if I have to I guess I will


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 21, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> OH NO!! Why cant I just send back the visor? Its just the flip up part thats cracked! If he tells me hwo to unscrew it Ill do it myself.... Oooo I dont wanna depart so soon! BUT if I have to I guess I will


 

It'll be okay. Just think when you get him/her back they'll be in better shape than before.

Personally, I'd throw some duct tape on that bad boy and keep it movin', but that's just me (you can take 'em out the hood....). 

Just kiddin'.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, I was just gonna glue the broken pieces. But I'm like forget that I paid for a dryer that should be in tip top shape. Therefore, Im going to get a dryer in tip top shape lol. I'm not the THAT desperate (lieing)... lol.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 21, 2008)

Will I have to pay for shipping again?


----------



## so so chic (Mar 21, 2008)

amber815 said:


> so so chic...ready for that drank?? lol


 
oh yeah!!! this will be my celebration drink .  the other one was to calm my nerves .


----------



## so so chic (Mar 21, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Im not gonna send my baby back out! I just want a visor, I dont wanna turn in my whole dryer... DO you have to send back the whole dryer to get the visor replaced? *sigh* I guess if I HAVE to I will.


 
from my understanding it is the whole dryer.  i'm not that upset about it.  i'd rather have a perfect dryer straight from the factory, than one that i've been fixing and operating on!  it will be hard departing so soon, but hey, as long as the end result is right.  we've waited this long, so may as well get it right .


----------



## haircrazedNYC (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,

I got a PIBBS from this deal in January. When my visor arrived cracked they sent a new one. DH just unscrewed and replaced . I didnt have to send in anything.

Is the visor cracked ? or whole hood?

Many thanks Vslady and Tenjoy for making this happen!


----------



## clever (Mar 21, 2008)

The feet arrived today now I just need a new hood


----------



## Doll (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally, my TDH (Tall, Dark, & Handsome!) arrived on Wednesday, but I did not make it home in time for the delivery. I was met with a sticker on the door  and I was not happy. The next day I figured I'll beat UPS this time. I left work early and raced all the way home. Heck, my timing was even better than the day before. My heart was beating fast as I pulled in front of my place and guess what...STICKER! . I called that UPS man everything but a child of God in 5 seconds flat ! Today, I left work even earlier determined to meet my baby (management didn't even know I was gone!...Ya'll pray for me). I got home...no sticker ! I turned on the tv, played on the computer, still no UPS. I nervously checked the UPS tracking site, but it still stated that TDH was on his way to me. I was getting more upset by the minute, because I'm thinking that UPS is going to pull the old okey doke (we attempted delivery but you were unavailable!  ). I had my speech all prepared for the UPS corporate office on Monday morning . 

It 's now 6:50 PM and delivery stops at 7PM. Just then the doorbell rang! I ran to the intercom, asked who, and the most beautiful sound came from the other end "IT"S UPS!" If I was in better shape I would have done a cartwheel! I am sooooooooo happy!!! I got everything, but the receipt. At last...my TDH has come along  !  

*Thanks for everything tenjoy and vslady!* 
*P.S. What's the ETA on our receipts???*


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 21, 2008)

*If your Visor is cracked it is VERY important that you please PM me within that day or so that it arrives. THANKS!  

Turn Your dryers on, make sure every thing is good as soon as you get your dryer/stands. Do not procrastinate! Let me know ASAP!

For those that do have cracked visors and have questions, please PM me for the answers.  There is a particular way this has to be handled as we have had problems the first go around regarding the visors.*


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ladies i didn't get a manual so i'm gonna post some pic to ask am i dong it right.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 21, 2008)

Am i doing this right? Is this silver round piece suppose to go on the bottom of the outside? Then i add the screw? I find this way the pole part is more stable.










Isn't it pretty? I dropped the head trying to take it apart to take pics. It was kinda heavy. Lucky i didn't do any damage, i plugged it in a rechecked it. All is well.


----------



## so so chic (Mar 22, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Am i doing this right? Is this silver round piece suppose to go on the bottom of the outside? Then i add the screw? I find this way the pole part is more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yup...that's how it goes .  girl, you better not be abusing your baby!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

so so chic said:


> yup...that's how it goes . girl, you better not be abusing your baby!


Thank for the reply. Now i have to find a safe place for it. I was thinking maybe behind my door but on second though maybe not.


----------



## lovelylc (Mar 22, 2008)

GOOD NEWS:  I finally received my Pibbs 514!!!!  

BAD NEWS:  The visor wouldn't flip up.    The middle part that causes the flipping motion was attached backward.  Thank God for my handyman husband who pulled out a screw driver and some other funky looking tool, removed the visor, removed the middle flipping mechanism thingy, switched it around and reattached it.  It took a few minutes and a stubbed thumb but he and the visor survived.  

Thanks to Tenjoy and VLady for all of your hard work.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 22, 2008)

I got my net, manual, and warranty card. Now all I need is the reciept and get my chipped tooth fixed... Then Ill be just like F_A_B_O_L_O_U_S holla back youngin


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 22, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> I got my net, manual, and warranty card. Now all I need is the reciept and get my chipped tooth fixed... Then Ill be just like F_A_B_O_L_O_U_S *holla back youngin*


 

Toot toot! (Sorry. I just had to. LOL).

Ok. I'm getting ready to co-wash and try my baby out now.

Can you believe my BF came over last night, saw the hair dryer and then started yanking on the visor to get it to come down.  I told him if he didn't back da hell up from that dryer he was going to be VERY sorry. After all I went through I'm not gonna have him puttin' his grubby hands on it. 

Now, I just have to find a name for my baby.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone else "doctors" on your visor, can you please post pic. Thanks. I'd like to see how it's done so a can do it, too.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: PIBBS DEAL...READY, SET, GO!!*



HAIRapy said:


> Hey ladies, you can open the visor. Hold onto the side of the hood with one hand and the front of the visor with the other. It's now locked in the down position, pull it up and it will open, just hold both parts sturdy while you do it. When it opens, it will be locked in the up position. It does feel like you may be breaking it, but you're not. Because it's new, it's alittle tough the first several times opening and closing it. Since I've had it for about 2 weeks now, it's WAY easier to open than it was at first. hope this helps
> 
> I didn't have a hard time putting it on the base. Are you sure it's not already sturdy on there? I also noticed the oil inside. It doesn't click onto the stand or anything. You just have to place it on the stand pressing down just a bit- it doesn't go down all that far.


 
Quoting in case anyone needs this.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 22, 2008)

I put my still unnamed baby together yesterday. In putting the hood on the base at first slid it on but I saw it could go down further than I thought so I braced my foot on the wheel base and pressed down (not on the hood itself, but if you tilt the hood out, that bottom part is what I pressed down on). My visor flipped up ok with a lil elbow grease but it's fine now. I did my DC and rollerset and I was DRY in 45 mins!!! I will try and post pics later.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 22, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I put my still unnamed baby together yesterday. In putting the hood on the base at first slid it on but I saw it could go down further than I thought so I braced my foot on the wheel base and pressed down (not on the hood itself, but if you tilt the hood out, that bottom part is what I pressed down on). My visor flipped up ok with a lil elbow grease but it's fine now. I did my DC and rollerset and I was DRY in *45 mins*!!! I will try and post pics later.


 

45 minutes? That's great. 
I am finally sitting under mine now. The rollerset was not that great, but I DON'T CARE! It is so powerful. I can definitely tell the difference in air flow from my old table top (which is going in the trash today).


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I put my still unnamed baby together yesterday. In putting the hood on the base at first slid it on but I saw it could go down further than I thought so I braced my foot on the wheel base and pressed down (not on the hood itself, but if you tilt the hood out, that bottom part is what I pressed down on). My visor flipped up ok with a lil elbow grease but it's fine now. I did my DC and rollerset and I was DRY in 45 mins!!! I will try and post pics later.


My visor is not moving. I pulled down, put it's not budging. It does strangely lift at the sides. I dunno. Please help, lol.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just flipped my visor up, I didn't have to pull down then lift up....


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

amber815 said:


> I just flipped my visor up, I didn't have to pull down then lift up....


I scared because when i go to flip it up, it's has tension and makes a cracking noise. Did yours make a cracking noise?


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll just continue to play with it, thanks ladies.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 22, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I scared because when i go to flip it up, it's has tension and makes a cracking noise. Did yours make a cracking noise?


 

LOL.

I didn't even read this before I responded to you.

Yeah...that infamous 'CRACK' is making me nervous.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol, i did it!!!!!! LMAO!!!! All i had to do was PULL IT UP. That cracking noise scared my, cause i thought i was gonna break it. I'm such a dumb arse. I'm sorry ladies.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 22, 2008)

Girl, it's ok I was scurred too!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 23, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> AS A REMINDER! PLEASE *DO NOT SEND ANY MORE MONEY ORDERS*......MY FOCUS IS NOW ABOUT THE RECEIPTS/WARRANTIES AND ANY PRODUCT ISSUES.  THANKS LADIES!
> 
> YOU CAN STILL ORDER EITHER 3 OFTHE DRYERS VIA THE WEBSITE I BELIEVE THE DISCOUNT CODE LHCF IS STILL WORKING FOR ALL THREE DRYERS.



Is the deal still open for LHCF members??!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 23, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Is the deal still open for LHCF members??!!!


 

you can go to the website and enter the code


----------



## queendiva79 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Ladies 

I have been hearing so much about he Pibbs 514 dryer and I am convinced. Can someone give me the website address to order the dryer?

Queendiva


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 24, 2008)

queendiva79 said:


> Oh Ladies
> 
> I have been hearing so much about he Pibbs 514 dryer and I am convinced. Can someone give me the website address to order the dryer?
> 
> Queendiva


Me too, the more I read, the more I want and I don't even have that much hair, but the PJ in me says I need the dryer for later


----------



## vslady (Mar 24, 2008)

queendiva79 said:


> Oh Ladies
> 
> I have been hearing so much about he Pibbs 514 dryer and I am convinced. Can someone give me the website address to order the dryer?
> 
> Queendiva


 

The codes are still working on the website.  Here are the links:
If someone wants to order online then follow this link 
http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html and apply coupon *C514* for 514 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html and apply coupon *C512* for 512 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/1059.html and apply coupon *LHCF* for 1059 dryer (THIS IS NOT A PIBBS BUT THE HOT TOOLS DRYER DEAL)


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hijack

VSLady or Tenjoy - I remember you saying you were working on a Steamer deal with Imperial Sales.

Was this similiar to what you were talking about?

http://www.evasalons.com/store/inde..._id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3

If so, add me to the list - I want in sight unseen 

p.s. My Pibbs was delivered to my sisters (at my request) and I haven't even picked up and I want in on something else for the hair 

* stands up. My name is It~Can~Grow and I'm a PJ. I've been hooked to hair care since Dec 2007 and I DONT want help *


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 24, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Sorry to hijack
> 
> VSLady or Tenjoy - I remember you saying you were working on a Steamer deal with Imperial Sales.
> 
> ...


 

Have your sister open it to make sure the visor is not cracked and is working properly.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 24, 2008)

I want a steamer.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 24, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Have your sister open it to make sure the visor is not cracked and is working properly.


 

Oh, I did do that..she said it looked like the ups people opened it. I told her that was to protect AND no cracks were on the visor - or, as she called it "The Teleportation Helment"


----------



## seraphim712 (Mar 24, 2008)

I sent my money order out on 3/14 for the 514. 

How long does it take for the shipment to arrive at my address? I didn't receive a tracking number, so I'm not sure what's going on at the moment.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 24, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> I sent my money order out on 3/14 for the 514.
> 
> How long does it take for the shipment to arrive at my address? I didn't receive a tracking number, so I'm not sure what's going on at the moment.


 

Tony received 3 money orders after or around the 14th.  THose were sent after the second set of dryers.  so yours should be there this week.  PM me with your name and zipcode so i can get the tracking info.


----------



## Coolata (Mar 24, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Tony received 3 money orders after or around the 14th. THose were sent after the second set of dryers. so yours should be there this week. PM me with your name and zipcode so i can get the tracking info.


 

Hi,
Was on of those money orders mine because I recieved the return receipt for the certified mail sign on 3/17? Also, did you get my PM with my name and zip code??? Thanks again.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 24, 2008)

Coolata said:


> Hi,
> Was on of those money orders mine because I recieved the return receipt for the certified mail sign on 3/17? Also, did you get my PM with my name and zip code??? Thanks again.


 

hmm let me check


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 24, 2008)

Coolata said:


> Hi,
> Was on of those money orders mine because I recieved the return receipt for the certified mail sign on 3/17? Also, did you get my PM with my name and zip code??? Thanks again.


 
Yes it was:

Coolata
Jessica Rabbit


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 24, 2008)

My baby, she is complete. Her legs arrived today and now she is standing tall. The warranty card and cute lil' hairnet were in the box as well. Of course, I'd already made sure that she functioned properly when we (I need a name for her) spent Saturday doing a rollerset. Yes, she was propped up on my steamer's legs/temp wheels but she held on just fine. I'm definitely no expert on rollersetting but I have zero complaints about the results. It was sooo fast! And I had to lower the temp or else I would have burned my ears off. 

I'm so happy to say that this is going to become a habit. I can say with confidence that I am stepping away from the blowdryer and flat iron.

Yay! 

This all came together perfectly. Thanks a million times over.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 24, 2008)

I still have no feet for Stephon (PIbbs 514) please pray that I don't murder my UPS delivery man.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 25, 2008)

*I feel ya! ...I have turned down 2 days of work, just so I can stay home and wait for my Pibbs black beauty 514 body!!!*



> Originally posted by *froggie08*
> I still have no feet for Stephon (PIbbs 514) please pray that I don't murder my UPS delivery man.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 25, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I still have no feet for Stephon (PIbbs 514) please pray that I don't murder my UPS delivery man.


 
I feel ya. 
Y'all know I"m HATING UPS seriously right now because of the delay with by Pibbs (I still need a name for it too).


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you guys using your tracking number off the pibbs box to track your package?  

I cant believe UPS!  I swear every roadblock has been thrown in the way of folks getting their dryers.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my baby's head on the 20th.  Yea!!!!!  That's a big boy!!!  I know my fat head will fit in it.  The hinges were greased real good "thank you Tony" so after much careful pulling and praying the lid flipped up and held.  The tracking number said 2 boxes would be delivered on the 21st but only one came.  The feet are scheduled for delivery on the 25th of March according to the tracking number.   I will see this evening if I have a surprise waiting for me.....  Thank you Tenjoy and VsLady.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Are you guys using your tracking number off the pibbs box to track your package?
> 
> I cant believe UPS! I swear every roadblock has been thrown in the way of folks getting their dryers.


 
Girl I've been tracking my Pibbs daily, it says it will be here today we shall see But for the sake of my UPS man it BETTER be here today


----------



## KPH (Mar 25, 2008)

ANY MORE PIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????


----------



## vslady (Mar 25, 2008)

KPH said:


> ANY MORE PIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????


 
To quote myself.

"The codes are still working on the website. Here are the links:
If someone wants to order online then follow this link 
http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html and apply coupon *C514* for 514 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html and apply coupon *C512* for 512 dryer 
http://www.imperialsales.net/1059.html and apply coupon *LHCF* for 1059 dryer (THIS IS NOT A PIBBS BUT THE HOT TOOLS DRYER DEAL)"


----------



## KPH (Mar 25, 2008)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 25, 2008)

*My second package just arrived!!! 
Now I can finish setting up my "At-Home Salon". Natural ladies I will be starting a thread on our natural hair + Pibbs dryer can do for our tresses!*

*Thanks ladies for putting this deal together!*


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 25, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *My second package just arrived!!!
> Now I can finish setting up my "At-Home Salon". Natural ladies I will be starting a thread on our natural hair + Pibbs dryer can do for our tresses!*
> 
> *Thanks ladies for putting this deal together!*



DITTO!!!!!! :woohoo:I can't wait to get home from work today!

:waytogo:


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 25, 2008)

Now ladies I don't want to miss out on a good deal-Can someone tell me what's up with this Pibbs dryer. What makes it so special?​


----------



## cat eyes (Mar 25, 2008)

Ladies I jut con washed, and under my Pibbs as I'm typing!!!!!! 

My legs came today!!!!! Along with a hair net!!

Thank you so much for putting this deal together!!!!


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 25, 2008)

My legs finally arrived out here in Cali today.  Praise the Lord.  Thanks again everyone...I will be trying her out this thursday...


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 25, 2008)

my legs finally arrived at 8ish, yall should have seen me I was damn near in thinking that UPS had forgot about little ol' me.So after giving the delivery man an earful. I am now happily sitting under Stephon with a rollerset.  I was that excited. LVE YOU TENJOY and VSLADY


----------



## civic4800 (Mar 25, 2008)

HI Ladies,
I've finally received my PIBBS legs and included in that box is the warranty card which I'm trying to complete. Can someone please tell me where the serial no. is located so I can mail my card in?

PS. THANKS so much to VSlady and Tenjoy for putting this deal together. I'm so thankful for the deal that I had to come out of lurker status and submit my first post


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 26, 2008)

civic4800 said:


> HI Ladies,
> I've finally received my PIBBS legs and included in that box is the warranty card which I'm trying to complete. Can someone please tell me where the serial no. is located so I can mail my card in?
> 
> PS. THANKS so much to VSlady and Tenjoy for putting this deal together. I'm so thankful for the deal that I had to come out of lurker status and submit my first post


 
I don't believe the Pibbs 514 has a serial no., at least thats what I read from previous post. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 26, 2008)

My baby's legs arrived yesterday evening.  I came home late last night so I did not look in the box for warranty info or anything like that but I will see this evening.

*I am so happy!*



  Thanks again!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 26, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *Originally Posted by tenjoy
> 
> *
> *THERE ARE ABOUT 3-4 OF YOU WITH CRACKED VISORS. NOT TOO BAD. I CONTACTED TONY, HE WILL BE HANDLING THIS NEXT WEEK. HE NEEDS TO RE-ORGANIZE AND SQUARE EVERYTHING AWAY. THEN HE WILL REPLACE YOUR DRYERS.*
> ...


----------



## KPH (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, I ordered a dryer, how long does it take to get a reply back or something, the money is still sitting in my account.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 26, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> *
> Originally Posted by tenjoy
> 
> 
> ...


You wrong for that!!


----------



## Mystic (Mar 26, 2008)

Tenjoy, thank you for your help with the website to purchase the dryer.  I *ordered it yesterday* and *received it today* - that was the fastest shipment ever!  Tony was very responsive, and I got the LHCF discount so I paid $239 including shipping - steal!  I can't wait to open up the box and test it out!


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 26, 2008)

My legs came yesterday, along with a hairnet and warranty papers.  Thanks again, Tenjoy and VSlady, and please extend my gratitude to Tony. I am looking forward to searching through the rollerset tutorials and experimenting with both my Curlformers and my magnetics.


----------



## Wanderland (Mar 26, 2008)

Vslady/Tenjoy is there a current count on how many Pibbs ladies form LCHF has ordered.  I just wanted an idea of our buying power.  Maybe we should keep some record of it, so in the future we could use it for leverage and influence with other vendors.  PLUS I'm just being nosy! I remember in this thread when we were struggling to just meet the 50 mark...what a long way we have come ladies!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 26, 2008)

Wanderland said:


> Vslady/Tenjoy is there a *current count on how many Pibbs* ladies form LCHF has ordered. I just wanted an idea of our buying power. Maybe we should keep some record of it, so in the future we could use it for leverage and influence with other vendors. PLUS I'm just being nosy! I remember in this thread when we were struggling to just meet the 50 mark...what a long way we have come ladies!


 
I believe I remember Tenjoy saying 200 or more were purchased


----------



## CurleeDST (Mar 26, 2008)

When is the next special?



It~Can~Grow said:


> I believe I remember Tenjoy saying 200 or more were purchased


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 26, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> When is the next special?


 
That's what I'm waiting on...they are working on a Hair Steamer Deal...let's all stay tuned


----------



## seraphim712 (Mar 26, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Tony received 3 money orders after or around the 14th. THose were sent after the second set of dryers. so yours should be there this week. PM me with your name and zipcode so i can get the tracking info.


 
Hey Tenjoy 

I sent you my pm. Also, I checked the tracking info on the MO I sent and it said the MO was received and signed for on 3/17.


----------



## Nita81 (Mar 26, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> When is the next special?



 *eagerly awaits steamer special in the works*


----------



## Coolata (Mar 26, 2008)

I arrived at work this morning and my boxes were there for me!!! I will open them tonight and test it out!

Thanks for organizing this deal. Keep me posted regarding the steamer.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 26, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Now ladies I don't want to miss out on a good deal-Can someone tell me what's up with this Pibbs dryer. What makes it so special?​


 
Well, I didn't realize how great it was until I actually purchased mine.  It is very powerful and dries your hair evenly (at least for me). With my old table top dryer, it was very hard fitting my head with all of the rollers up under there, so my hair in the very back and very front would be wet.  The air is distributed equally all around. Also, you can adjust the temperature settings and there's a timer on it (at least for the 514 there is). 

I LOVE mine. I have already used it 3 times, and I just started using it on Saturday !!!!


----------



## tadeja (Mar 26, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Well, I didn't realize how great it was until I actually purchased mine.  It is very powerful and dries your hair evenly (at least for me). With my old table top dryer, it was very hard fitting my head with all of the rollers up under there, so my hair in the very back and very front would be wet.  The air is distributed equally all around. Also, you can adjust the temperature settings and there's a timer on it (at least for the 514 there is).
> 
> I LOVE mine. *I have already used it 3 times*, and I just started using it on Saturday !!!!



I love mine as well but, I used it three times last Thursday right after the stand arrived. Protein, deep condition and a rollerset. I've been under it at least 3 times since then. Who knew I'd be under it this often.

Thanks again ladies, for setting up this deal.


----------



## Coolata (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok..I was all thrilled to have two boxes greeting this morning...now my bubble has burst!!!! I began unpacking, making sure to check for a cracked visor, everything looked good. I moved on to the next box and notice that things are missing!!!! I received the base with wheels but NO..I repeat..NO poles and other attachments. The stand is missing. 

Now, who can help resolve this matter???Thanks!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 26, 2008)

Aww man. I'm sorry to hear that. 

I'm sure the issue will be resolved quickly for you.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 26, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Now ladies I don't want to miss out on a good deal-Can someone tell me what's up with this Pibbs dryer. What makes it so special?​


 
Take a look:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=189437&highlight=pibbs
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=137441&highlight=pibbs
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=178085&highlight=pibbs
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=165667&highlight=pibbs

I love my Pibbs! And from the many positive comments on the board (and the almost 1500 posts in this thread ), I'd say that a lot of ladies agree.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess I am not so excited now that I unpacked and realized that the dryer came damaged.  A big piece of the dryer is broken and almost separated.  Now I have to return the item and start all over again .  



Mystic said:


> Tenjoy, thank you for your help with the website to purchase the dryer.  I *ordered it yesterday* and *received it today* - that was the fastest shipment ever!  Tony was very responsive, and I got the LHCF discount so I paid $239 including shipping - steal!  I can't wait to open up the box and test it out!


----------



## Cloud06 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm feeling the reviews on pibbs. Does someone know when there might be another sale? THanks!


----------



## KPH (Mar 27, 2008)

i have sent Tony 2 emails regarding my order and still no reply, guess i'll take my money elsewhere.erplexed


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

KPH said:


> i have sent Tony 2 emails regarding my order and still no reply, guess i'll take my money elsewhere.erplexed


 

Tony was not for 2 days. But he has staff.  Have u tried calling?


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

Coolata said:


> Ok..I was all thrilled to have two boxes greeting this morning...now my bubble has burst!!!! I began unpacking, making sure to check for a cracked visor, everything looked good. I moved on to the next box and notice that things are missing!!!! I received the base with wheels but NO..I repeat..NO poles and other attachments. The stand is missing.
> 
> Now, who can help resolve this matter???Thanks!


 

Im emailing Tony abou the missing pole.  PM me the tracking number so he can send u another.


----------



## KPH (Mar 27, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Tony was not for 2 days. But he has staff. Have u tried calling?


 

I called and left my name and number and nobody has called me back.  Then, i went back to the website and the telephone number is no longer listed.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

KPH said:


> I called and left my name and number and nobody has called me back. Then, i went back to the website and the telephone number is no longer listed.


 

stop crying baby, mama gonna make it all better .  Will pm u the number


----------



## Coolata (Mar 27, 2008)

OK..will do.




tenjoy said:


> Im emailing Tony abou the missing pole. PM me the tracking number so he can send u another.


----------



## seraphim712 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Tenjoy, 

I received my Pibbs dryer today, undamaged (thank goodness!). Thank you again for this opportunity. It's funny though, the dryer needs it's own zipcode when it's time to put it away.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 27, 2008)

My baby JUST arrived. Woohoo!


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

*ok so Coolata, Seraphim and Jessica Rabbit got their Pibbs!

THIS MEANS THAT EVERYONE WHO MAILED A MONEY GOT THEIR DRYER 

There are no outstanding dryers!***********


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> tenjoy said:
> 
> 
> > *Originally Posted by tenjoy
> ...


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 27, 2008)

My baby is perfect! And beautiful! Daddy already got popped for playing around the baby but it's ok.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 28, 2008)

Please help, I have talked to DH and it is official....I can buy me a Pibbs. I know, I know.. I have not hair, cut it will grow back at some point and when it does I want to be prepared...Pibbs and all.
So, here is the deal, I tried to order online, but I did not get the option for Canada on the address thingy. Does this mean I can not take advantage of this deal?
I PMed Vslady, put she must be so busy hooking yall up.
Can someone please help me?


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 28, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> tenjoy said:
> 
> 
> > _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> ...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Please help, I have talked to DH and it is official....I can buy me a Pibbs. I know, I know.. I have not hair, cut it will grow back at some point and when it does I want to be prepared...Pibbs and all.
> So, here is the deal, I tried to order online, but I did not get the option for Canada on the address thingy. Does this mean I can not take advantage of this deal?
> I PMed Vslady, put she must be so busy hooking yall up.
> Can someone please help me?


Bumping, for help.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Bumping, for help.


 
Did you try PMing Tenjoy?  She is also working w/Tony.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Bumping, for help.


 

PM VSLADY for Canada


----------



## KPH (Mar 28, 2008)

THANKS LADIES, MY BABY IS SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY.  I WUB U ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HOPE SHE ARRIVES WITH NO ISSUES.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 28, 2008)

KPH said:


> THANKS LADIES, MY BABY IS SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY. I WUB U ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HOPE SHE ARRIVES WITH NO ISSUES.


 

See! and yesterday u were crying your little heart out


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 28, 2008)

_*CURRENT LIST:*_

_*SOSOCHIC*_
_*BRONXSHORTY04*_
_*ELLEDOLL*_
_*VSLADY lol*_
_*BEAUTIFULISAUNDERSTATEMENT (long asrse name)*_
_*KANDEGRL*_
_*SHOLEA*_
_*JOHNICAGARRETT-----BACKWARDS VISOR*_
*COOLATA -----Missing pole out of box*
*Lusicious*Locked*Doc* -----stand issue (LLD let me know if it came)*
*Lavendar ---------replacement*



*If you are not on this list and have a Pibbs issue, PM me asap! This is your final chance to alert me of your cracked visor! *

*Reciepts will be out soon!   *


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 28, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> PM VSLADY for Canada


I did, but I guess she is busy too. I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I did, but I guess she is busy too. I have not heard anything yet.


 

She most likely have you on the list...Its a work in progress, nothing popped off yet.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Tenjoy, I really hope that I won't miss out on this deal. My TWA needs DCing.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 28, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> She most likely have you on the list...Its a work in progress, nothing popped off yet.


 
Alright Tenjoy...all issues are being/have been resolved, time for me to obsess over something new...

Steamer Deal: Week 1 

p.s. Tell Niko we need more emoticons with hair dyers, hair washing, growing hair characters


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 28, 2008)

*FOR THOSE MISSING A WARRANTY CARD WITH YOUR PIBBS, HERE IS A SCANNED COPY BELOW. FILL IT OUT AND MAIL IT IN TO PIBBS WITH YOUR RECEIPT.*



*NOT IMPERIAL SALES !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*BTW: There is no serial number*


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 30, 2008)

*I found my hairnet!*

It was in the box with the stand under the cardboard flap


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 31, 2008)

_*CURRENT LIST:*_

_*SOSOCHIC*_
_*BRONXSHORTY04*_
_*ELLEDOLL*_
_*VSLADY lol*_
_*BEAUTIFULISAUNDERSTATEMENT (long asrse name)*_
_*KANDEGRL*_
_*SHOLEA*_
_*JOHNICAGARRETT-----BACKWARDS VISOR*_
*COOLATA -----Missing pole out of box*
*Lusicious*Locked*Doc* -----stand issue (LLD let me know if it came)*
*Lavendar ---------replacement*


OK Ladies I will email you shipping labels to your emails today!  Then you can call and arrange pickup at your leisure.





*If you are not on this list and have a Pibbs issue, PM me asap! This is your final chance to alert me of your cracked visor! *

*Reciepts will be out soon!*


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 2, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> 
> _*SOSOCHIC*_
> _*BRONXSHORTY04*_
> ...


_

I have sent the info via email this morning.

*Lavendar*, and *Coolata, *I will PM you seperately in about 2 hours

*Luscious Loc Doc,* I left you a voicemail

*Lavendar* I will PM you in about 2 hours_


----------



## LaManda (Apr 3, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Alright Tenjoy...all issues are being/have been resolved, time for me to obsess over something new...
> 
> Steamer Deal: Week 1
> 
> p.s. Tell Niko we need more emoticons with hair dyers, hair washing, growing hair characters


 
Hair steamer.....yes, yes, yes!!!!! I want one!!!

Yes, I want one that bad...lol!


----------



## Coolata (Apr 3, 2008)

My box arrived this morning. When I get home you know what I will be doing.....Will let all know how things work out. Thanks again!!:bouncegre:bouncegre




Coolata said:


> Ok..I was all thrilled to have two boxes greeting this morning...now my bubble has burst!!!! I began unpacking, making sure to check for a cracked visor, everything looked good. I moved on to the next box and notice that things are missing!!!! I received the base with wheels but NO..I repeat..NO poles and other attachments. The stand is missing.
> 
> Now, who can help resolve this matter???Thanks!


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 7, 2008)

What every happened to the receipts? I never recieved ANY paperwork- manual, warranty card, receipt, etc...


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 7, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> What every happened to the receipts? I never recieved ANY paperwork- manual, warranty card, receipt, etc...


 

I posted a scanned copy of the warranty card.  there was no manual, just an assembly.  Receipts..................let me contact Tony.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I never got a receipt either.


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 7, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## santia (Apr 8, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> Me either.



And me. I'm confused b/c I was like one of the 1st to order


----------



## dausmer (Apr 8, 2008)

Same here, no receipt, I received my pibbs March 19/

Dru


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

Receipts went in the mail yesterday!


----------



## 2grlsandme (Apr 10, 2008)

LaManda said:


> Hair steamer.....yes, yes, yes!!!!! I want one!!!
> 
> Yes, I want one that bad...lol!


  i need a steamer too how much will they be?


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone return their cracked visors, and received there new one yet? They've received the one I shipped back so hopefully soon I'll get the new one!


----------



## clever (Apr 10, 2008)

^^I got mine today and they received the cracked one tuesdayIt was so fragile like and didn't want to lift up.I had spray that bad boy with some non stick cooking spray.


By the way,I still used that sucker with no visor.I threw a towel on top and kept it moving.. f(or my treatments)


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^Oh okay cool, so I'll just be waiting for mines since they received it like yesterday.
lol u funny...trying to make what you wrote invisibile huh lol I wont tell. opps.


----------



## monami (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say I am loving my Pibbs. Sitting under it right now!!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am still waiting to see if I can get one shipped to Canada.


----------



## Ericka (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this deal still going on with the same prices available? I'm only asking because the first post said prices are good until 1/31/2008? Just wondering because I'm thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Apr 13, 2008)

Dotn kill me Ten, I had to DC my hair one last time!! It goes out 2 morrow promise!


----------



## LiqueXX (Apr 14, 2008)

Ericka said:


> Is this deal still going on with the same prices available? I'm only asking because the first post said prices are good until 1/31/2008? Just wondering because I'm thinking about purchasing one.



I also was wondering if the deal was still going on??


----------



## clever (Apr 14, 2008)

bronxshorty04 said:


> ^^Oh okay cool, so I'll just be waiting for mines since they received it like yesterday.
> lol u funny...trying to make what you wrote invisibile huh lol I wont tell. opps.


LOL its all good.I'm back in action nowDid you get your visor yet?


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Apr 14, 2008)

Just wondering...will we be ok with the warranty requirements? The card says mail in 10 days, except we haven't received the receipt(s).

???erplexed


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 14, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Just wondering...will we be ok with the warranty requirements? The card says mail in 10 days, except we haven't received the receipt(s).
> 
> ???erplexed


 

Yes it will be fine.....Pibbs company are already aware.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is the deal still on. Can people still order? I really really really want one. PLEASE!!


----------



## carmella25 (Apr 14, 2008)

is the deal still on or is it at a normal rate now?bump


Mandy4610 said:


> Is the deal still on. Can people still order? I really really really want one. PLEASE!!


 ​


----------



## Peacan Tan (Apr 14, 2008)

carmella25 said:


> is the deal still on or is it at a normal rate now?bump


 
Ok. Go back to page 108 and scroll down to vslady and you will see links for both 512&514.* Take note of the coupon codes! *I do believe this is only for credit card orders you can find out. Don't forget that coupon code.


----------



## Ericka (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Peacan Tan


----------



## vslady (Apr 14, 2008)

Ericka said:


> Is this deal still going on with the same prices available? I'm only asking because the first post said prices are good until 1/31/2008? Just wondering because I'm thinking about purchasing one.


 
Sorry Ladies, this deal is done (except for international orders, I know, I know -- long time) but we're also dealing with some behind the scenes drama/problems.  I don't believe the codes work any longer.


----------



## aziza (Apr 14, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am still waiting to see if I can get one shipped to Canada.


 
same here..


----------



## Ericka (Apr 14, 2008)

vslady, thanks for the update, I guess i'll have to do a search to try and find one for a reasonable price.


----------



## so so chic (Apr 14, 2008)

I received my receipt today. Yayyy!!!  I will be mailing it off first thing in the morning!


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 14, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> LOL its all good.I'm back in action nowDid you get your visor yet?


 
No I still never received my new visor yet. Maybe this week.


----------



## fa$hionista (Apr 15, 2008)

I already was able to purchase a pibbs kwik dri 514 throught this deal. A friend of mine wanted to also purchase a pibbs dryer but this deal was already over. 

I tried to find another pibbs deal online for her that was reasonable and stumbled across this deal on a "pre-owned" pibbs kwik dri 514 model for $175 and the seller is located in Buffalo, New York (in case any New York ladies are interested) 

I'm not sure if the seller is willing to ship outside of the state but there is a contact number provided on craigslist if anyone is interested to see if they will ship the item or will negotiate the price. My friend would have purchased it for herself but she is short on fund$ at the moment and I thought that I'd pass this information along to someone else that may be still looking for a pibbs brand dryer and wasn't able to get in on the deal.

HTH

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bfs/631774702.html


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 15, 2008)

I finally got my receipt today, thanks Tenjoy.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 15, 2008)

Tenjoy I've left a couple of messages in your box about the missing stand to my drier. Can you please check your inbox and let me know what's going on with my stand please?  Thanks.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 16, 2008)

vslady said:


> Sorry Ladies, this deal is done (except for international orders, I know, I know -- long time) but we're also dealing with some behind the scenes drama/problems.  I don't believe the codes work any longer.


Thanks Vslady. Its good to know that international orders are yet to come. I have the funds, just waiting to order.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Has everyone recieved their visors, mine still hasn't come in yet?


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 17, 2008)

For anyone who has had problems opening the visor:

All you have to do is spray a generous amount of WD-40 on the hinge.  I did this from the inside and outside of the dryer and now the visor is much easier to open.  No need to take the thing apart.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 17, 2008)

kandegirl said:


> Has everyone recieved their visors, mine still hasn't come in yet?


 
I didn't get the new visor yet either. I didn't receive a receipt...

It's been over a month with the receipt (understandable). But the visor? Hmmmm. I'm ready to rollerset my hair!


----------



## MrsGrant (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok... Ladies

Is this deal still available.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> 
> _*SOSOCHIC*_
> _*BRONXSHORTY04*_
> ...


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Apr 19, 2008)

Mean to contact you last night. Mines came back to me. WTF? Like the next day. The same one I sent back. I think UPS sent it back to me instead of sending it to Tony. You think something is wrong with the label?


----------



## monami (Apr 19, 2008)

i am lovin my pibbs!!!  the rollersets are coming out amazing


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 19, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> tenjoy said:
> 
> 
> > _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> ...


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 21, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> tenjoy said:
> 
> 
> > _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> ...


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't recieved my visor yet. It is in transit. It should be here by Friday.




tenjoy said:


> tenjoy said:
> 
> 
> > _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> ...


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 22, 2008)

_*CURRENT LIST:*_

_*SOSOCHIC*_
_*BRONXSHORTY04*_
_*ELLEDOLL*_
_*VSLADY ()*_
_*BEAUTIFULISAUNDERSTATEMENT (long asrse name)*_
_*KANDEGRL*_
_*SHOLEA*_
_*JOHNICAGARRETT-----BACKWARDS VISOR*_
*COOLATA -----Missing pole out of box*
*Lusicious*Locked*Doc* -----stand issue (LLD let me know if it came)*
*Lavendar ---------replacement*


Blue = settled
Red = pending?[/quote]


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, I'm still pending...unfortunately. Hopefully I get it before my vacation next weekerplexed. Have you spoken to him since u called?


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there anyway I can get Tony's contact info - not that I don't think you've been doing a great job Tenjoy because I know you've been working your butt off but I think I'm just ready for a refund.  Tomorrow is Friday that will make it officially 3 months almost since I've been going through this deal - I sent my money years ago.  I still haven't got the stand and I feel like everyone else is enjoying their pibbs while mine is just laughing at me.  I did spend real money on this and while I've been patient I do expect a certain professional courtesy from Imperial Sales since I have in fact paid in full and been extremely patient.  This is not a stab at Tenjoy nor anyone who organized this deal.  I wanted it to work, but I could probably just buy one online and get it quicker and overall be more satisfied.  I would be happy to accept the stand if I can have PROOF from UPS via tracking that my stand has actually been sent out as of now I'm just disappointed and a little hurt.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 24, 2008)

That's how I've been feeling. I received the visor last night, but I'm still missing a piece. I'm just ready to send the whole thing back and get my money back. Maybe a pibbs dryer wasn't meant for me.erplexed



*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Is there anyway I can get Tony's contact info - not that I don't think you've been doing a great job Tenjoy because I know you've been working your butt off but I think I'm just ready for a refund. Tomorrow is Friday that will make it officially 3 months almost since I've been going through this deal - I sent my money years ago. I still haven't got the stand and I feel like everyone else is enjoying their pibbs while mine is just laughing at me. I did spend real money on this and while I've been patient I do expect a certain professional courtesy from Imperial Sales since I have in fact paid in full and been extremely patient. This is not a stab at Tenjoy nor anyone who organized this deal. I wanted it to work, but I could probably just buy one online and get it quicker and overall be more satisfied. I would be happy to accept the stand if I can have PROOF from UPS via tracking that my stand has actually been sent out as of now I'm just disappointed and a little hurt.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Is there anyway I can get Tony's contact info - not that I don't think you've been doing a great job Tenjoy because I know you've been working your butt off but I think I'm just ready for a refund.  Tomorrow is Friday that will make it officially 3 months almost since I've been going through this deal - I sent my money years ago.  I still haven't got the stand and I feel like everyone else is enjoying their pibbs while mine is just laughing at me.  I did spend real money on this and while I've been patient I do expect a certain professional courtesy from Imperial Sales since I have in fact paid in full and been extremely patient.  This is not a stab at Tenjoy nor anyone who organized this deal.  I wanted it to work, but I could probably just buy one online and get it quicker and overall be more satisfied.  I would be happy to accept the stand if I can have PROOF from UPS via tracking that my stand has actually been sent out as of now I'm just disappointed and a little hurt.



I talked t Toyn he said he sent you another stand.  The first stand you was  delivered and stolen or whatever.  He said he is sent you another...This was yesterday.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2008)

bronxshorty04 said:


> That's how I've been feeling. I received the visor last night, but I'm still missing a piece. I'm just ready to send the whole thing back and get my money back. Maybe a pibbs dryer wasn't meant for me.erplexed




You included and extra piece with your visor, I will call Tony tommorrow to see if he can locate it and send it back.


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah I sent him the visor and that little black thing attached, because they were both cracked up. He only sent back the visor, and not the black thing. I thought it was apart of the visor. So I just labeled both pieces as a broken visor. Maybe there was some confusion. He had already received the returned pieces tenjoy, so I don't think he'll send it back being that it was broken. Now all he has to do is  send me that 'henge'.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2008)

bronxshorty04 said:


> Yeah I sent him the visor and that little black thing attached, because they were both cracked up. He only sent back the visor, and not the black thing. I thought it was apart of the visor. So I just labeled both pieces as a broken visor. Maybe there was some confusion. He had already received the returned pieces tenjoy, so I don't think he'll send it back being that it was broken. Now all he has to do is  send me that 'henge'.




ok......................and um sweetie don't bash your head u might get a headache


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 25, 2008)

After all the ups and downs and the years and years of waiting...it has finally arrived.  Just as I reached the end of my rope of patience and decided to forego the glory of owning a pibbs.  At last the stand has arrived it all it's glory - I feel like I've waited so long I'm not even excited just relieved the ordeal is over.  I'm glad it came - I was serious about my end of week deadline.  I mean this has been crazy!  Whoosh - thank you tenjoy to your committed diligence to my crusade!  I know that this has been such a hassle for you dealing with all of this.  I know I'm exhausted and all I had to do was wait.  I can even use it because I've got to go study for an exam but I wanted to say thank you to tenjoy.


----------



## LongiLox (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this deal ever going to come around again?


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> _*CURRENT LIST:*_
> 
> _*SOSOCHIC*_
> _*BRONXSHORTY04*_
> ...


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> After all the ups and downs and the years and years of waiting...it has finally arrived. Just as I reached the end of my rope of patience and decided to forego the glory of owning a pibbs. At last the stand has arrived it all it's glory - I feel like I've waited so long I'm not even excited just relieved the ordeal is over. I'm glad it came - I was serious about my end of week deadline. I mean this has been crazy! Whoosh - thank you tenjoy to your committed diligence to my crusade! I know that this has been such a hassle for you dealing with all of this. I know I'm exhausted and all I had to do was wait. I can even use it because I've got to go study for an exam but I wanted to say thank you to tenjoy.


So glad everything worked out for you. ENJOY!


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 25, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> ok......................and um sweetie don't bash your head u might get a headache


 

Lol I'm just being silly. I'm just mad I can't use it before my vacation. I'll be aight, as long as I get all my parts...


----------



## clever (Apr 25, 2008)

bronxshorty04 said:


> Lol I'm just being silly. I'm just mad I can't use it before my vacation. I'll be aight, as long as I get all my parts...


..throw a towel over that bad boy and keep it movin


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 25, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> ..throw a towel over that bad boy and keep it movin


 

lol elledoll! I should be like u huh .


----------



## LiqueXX (Apr 25, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> Is this deal ever going to come around again?



I don't know if the deal is coming around again but the prices now are..

$199.99 and S& H for the 512 (http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html)
$259 and S&H for the 514 (http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html)


The deal was...

$180 for 512 (including shipping)
$235 for 514 (including shipping)


I am thinking about getting the 514, I think the total after S&H was $278.


----------



## LongiLox (Apr 26, 2008)

LiqueXX said:


> I don't know if the deal is coming around again but the prices now are..
> 
> $199.99 and S& H for the 512 (http://www.imperialsales.net/512.html)
> $259 and S&H for the 514 (http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html)
> ...


 
I'm thinking about getting it too. It's a $43 difference. Perhaps we can get Tony to do another deal, but strictly online (with a discount code or something), so that Tenjoy doesn't have to be the middle man all over again?

ETA: I'm afraid to get it and then have the price go much lower.


----------



## poookie (Apr 28, 2008)

can we unsticky this?

everytime i see a new post in this thread, i get my hopes up, and think there's a new deal.

can this one come down for now, and maybe another one resurface when there's another deal?


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Apr 28, 2008)

It shouldnt be taken down just yet. There's still people with missing pieces, such as myself. I like to see if there are any updates on what's going on with the ordeal. After that I can understand them removing this as a sticky if no one else is able to purchase.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 1, 2008)

Do us international customers still stand a chance to get the pibbs from here or should we be looking for alternatives?
Just wondering.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 1, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> I'm thinking about getting it too. It's a $43 difference. Perhaps we can get Tony to do another deal, but strictly online (with a discount code or something), so that Tenjoy doesn't have to be the middle man all over again?
> 
> ETA: I'm afraid to get it and then have the price go much lower.


 

I know i'm a little late, but what is so great about the Pibbs hairdryers?  Can someone hip me to this??


----------



## LongiLox (May 1, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I know i'm a little late, but what is so great about the Pibbs hairdryers? Can someone hip me to this??


 
It dries your hair in 1/3 of the time it normally would. It's especially great for people who don't have a lot of time to devot to doing their hair. I haven't rollerset my hair in about 3 1/2 months now because my job simply doesn't allow me to take three hours out of the day to do my hair. At least, that's my reason for wanting it.


----------



## kweenameena (May 1, 2008)

Dang...I came in here thinking there was another deal or something


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 4, 2008)

What are PIBBS?


----------



## ms jadu (May 4, 2008)

Where are the receipts? I received my Pibbs in February.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> What are PIBBS?


My baby, girl!


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 5, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> My baby, girl!


 
So it's a standing blowdryer. Can you give me the full name so I can look this up over the net? Is they dryer specifically for long hair types? Because right now I am using a Carel bonnet blowdryer?


----------



## wheezy807 (May 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> So it's a standing blowdryer. Can you give me the full name so I can look this up over the net? Is they dryer specifically for long hair types? Because right now I am using a Carel bonnet blowdryer?


Pibbs 514. It's for ALL hair types as far as i know and it's a professional hair dryer.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 7, 2008)

Tenjoy I sent you a PM... Still not sure if I should proceed... Let me know.


----------



## tenjoy (May 7, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Tenjoy I sent you a PM... Still not sure if I should proceed... Let me know.


 
I responded to you a week ago.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 7, 2008)

I aint get it Im so pitiful.. Should I proceed?


----------



## onyxdreams (May 8, 2008)

THank you VSLady and Tenjoy for putting this deal together. I took advantage of this deal during my lurking days. Between this thread and the ovation thread you guys pushed me forward and i joined to say 
THANK YOUI love my Pibbs514(Nairobi)


----------



## ttlayli (May 15, 2008)

Is the deal still good??? I need a pibbs badly!!!!!!  I can't freaking believe I didnt buy one earlier!!!!


----------



## blackmaven (May 15, 2008)

ttlayli said:


> Is the deal still good??? I need a pibbs badly!!!!!!  I can't freaking believe I didnt buy one earlier!!!!


 
 This deal is finished.


You may want to respond to gymfreak's thread she is taking a poll to see how many people are interested in purchasing Pibbs for new deal.


----------



## ttlayli (May 16, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> This deal is finished.
> 
> 
> You may want to respond to gymfreak's thread she is taking a poll to see how many people are interested in purchasing Pibbs for new deal.


 


Arrhhhhhhgggg!!!! I have only myself to blame!!!!! 

Now off to check out gymfreak's thread!!!!


----------



## bronxshorty04 (Jun 5, 2008)

Is anyone else still waiting to receive a visor or any other broken piece...receipt, warranty...? I'm just wondering if I'm the only one...erplexed


----------

